# Eure zuletzt gesehene DvD oder Blu-Ray



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Hi,

solche Threads sind eigentlich recht informativ, da man sich eure Wertungen zu Filmen anschauen kann und ob ihr ihn empfehlen würdet oder nicht. Bewertet wird in einer Skala von 1 - 10. Also ich mach mal den Anfang:

When a Stranger calls (7/10)

Der Film wurde spannend aufgebaut und hatte eine wirklich gute Shockszene, aber leider endete der Film sehr schnell und der Killer kam nicht gut rüber. Alles in einem ein guter Film, denn man sich zusammen mit einigen Freunden bzw. seiner Familie anschauen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10

<3 Liv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2008)

Das ist schwierig - ich müsste das alle paar Stunden aktualisieren. *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig - ich müsste das alle paar Stunden aktualisieren. *g*


Ist doch kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock:Mit bewertung pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Clerks 2: 9/10

Das ist der witzigste Film, den ich jemals gesehen hab. Selbst nach der sechsten Wiederholung muss ich immernoch über die Witze lachen. Zugegeben, die Witze sind alle etwas stumpf, aber es gibt keinen anderen Film, bei dem ich so oft am Boden lag. Der einzige negative Aspekt ist die magere Story, aber die wird durch die Gags mehr als wett gemacht.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10.

Einfach eine geile Live DvD. Dazu noch die Doku "Anakonda im Netz", sowie Making of the Album Reise, Reise.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Januar 2008)

simpsons der Film



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Story 9/10
Spass 10/10
Weils Simpsons ist 10/10 ;D

hab den gestern gekukt ;d

Ein SEHR GUTER film den ich euch empfehlen kann (ja ist etwas älter) aber der lohnt sich echt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 in allem

Tolle Storry. guter inhalt. Packend ;d tödlich ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg omg die hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss bestätigen einfach geile dvd


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die filme sind sowas von geil
*10/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur hammergeil, der Film!

*10/10*


----------



## Nolamé (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 - Das Zeitverhältnis zwischen Storyaufbau und Ende ist nicht ganz gelungen, ansonsten top.
Und ich muss jedes Mal heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann können filme die nach games gemacht sind richtig hammergeil sind?^^währe mir neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (9. Januar 2008)

Praxis Dr Hasenbein

Meine Bewertung:

11/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Seit wann können filme die nach games gemacht sind richtig hammergeil sind?^^währe mir neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, keine Ahnung was du für Filme gesehen hast, aber so einige kommen sogar besser als die Spiele.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> omg omg die hab ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap. Hab sie Weichnachten bekommen, aber da sie schon seit 2006 auf dem Markt ist...hab ich mir sie leider viel zu spät zu gelegt. 
Wer die nicht kennt hat was verpasst. 

Ich liebe es einfach mir die DvD zu schnappen, ins Wohnzimmer zu gehen, reinlegen, (fast) ganz voll aufdrehen (bis zum Anschlag würd meinen Ohren wirklich Schaden, frag mich, warum die Anlage so laut sein kann...). Und dann schön angucken. Rammstein und Live...eine Welt für sich. Die geilen Pyroeffekte, vor allem bei Feuer Frei! und Rammstein, dann noch der Kochtopf bei Mein Teil, in dem Flake "gekocht" wird...die kleinen Vulkane an Pauls und Richards Armen bei Du riechst so gut.

Dann noch die Doku...da bekam ich auf einmal ein ganz anderen Blick auf Rammstein. Vor allem auf Till...ein Frontmann und Sänger, der es hasst im Mittelpunkt zu stehen und angestarrt zu werden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Einfach nur genial, die 2 DvDs und die Live-Audio-CD, wo aber leider nicht alles drauf passte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jap. Hab sie Weichnachten bekommen, aber da sie schon seit 2006 auf dem Markt ist...hab ich mir sie leider viel zu spät zu gelegt.
> Wer die nicht kennt hat was verpasst.
> 
> Ich liebe es einfach mir die DvD zu schnappen, ins Wohnzimmer zu gehen, reinlegen, (fast) ganz voll aufdrehen (bis zum Anschlag würd meinen Ohren wirklich Schaden, frag mich, warum die Anlage so laut sein kann...). Und dann schön angucken. Rammstein und Live...eine Welt für sich. Die geilen Pyroeffekte, vor allem bei Feuer Frei! und Rammstein, dann noch der Kochtopf bei Mein Teil, in dem Flake "gekocht" wird...die kleinen Vulkane an Pauls und Richards Armen bei Du riechst so gut.
> ...


Hab sie auch zu weihnachten bekommen xD.
Was mich bei der DvD etwas enttäuscht hat ist das da nur 1 kompletter auftritt ist und nur 2(oder 3 vergessen) ausschnitte aus anderen konzerte =(.Die Doku fand ich etwas langweillig aber doch sehr informativ.Trotz allem bin ich von den Live auftritten einfach nur begeistert.Sowas muss man erstmal nachmachen.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Januar 2008)

guest house paradiso  hammer lustig, finde ich^^
Happy Gilmore  ganz netter "golf" film xD
Dawn of the dead (orginal, uncut) einfach nur cool
Dawn of the dead (remake, uncut)
idiocrazy (oda so)
Starship Troopers (uncut)
Tanz der Teufel ("KLATU VERATA  nekta...nektu xD)


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2008)

Ja, was ich zuletzt gesehen habe...ja das muss Simpsons Der Film gewesen sein. 

Einfach klasse der Streifen, auch wenn ein wenig kurz geraten.

10/10


----------



## Littleheroe (10. Januar 2008)

mr. & mrs. smith


----------



## nalcarya (10. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Seit wann können filme die nach games gemacht sind richtig hammergeil sind?^^währe mir neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also eigentlich bin ich da auch immer sehr skeptisch, gibt ja genug Negativbeispiele (Alone in the Dark, Doom, etc) aber Silent Hill ist echt mal ein verdammt guter Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (10. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Film finde richtig toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein letzter Film war ein Film mit der Sarah Michelle Geller, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie er heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War auf jeden Fall spannend
MfG


----------



## Amarillo (10. Januar 2008)

AlphaDog

10/10

Sehr packende Story + Topbesetzung zu einer wahren Begebenheit.


----------



## psychomuffin (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10

Story ist an sich irgendwie verdammt unlogisch.
Charaktere sind zum Teil einfach nicht gut rübergekommen^^


----------



## bogus666 (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

Ein sehr gut gemachter Film. Eigentlich ein Film den jeder gesehen haben muss.


----------



## Huntara (10. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Seit wann können filme die nach games gemacht sind richtig hammergeil sind?^^währe mir neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Silent Hill, einer meiner Lieblinge und Hitman ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber gut, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.

Meine letzte DVD: The Hidden

Bewertung -3/10

Anfangs noch gut, der Schluss total bescheuert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (10. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Seit wann können filme die nach games gemacht sind richtig hammergeil sind?^^währe mir neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab Silent Hill letzten Samstag gesehen und fand ihn scheisse... Für Leute die fan des Computerspieles sind, ist er bestimmt sehenswert... Aber für Leute wie mich die das Spiel noch nie gezockt haben einfach unrealistisch und abstrakt... Da bleib ich lieber bei "Das Omen" oder "Final Destination 3" (Zeichen-in-Bilder ftw *g*)


Sry für OT


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Tja, dann werde ich mich auch mal outen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 - Ich liebe diese Musik und wenn ich könnte, würde ich sogar dazu tanzen. Singen kann ich ja *grinst frech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 - DER Film des Jahres 2007. Selten so viel und gut gelacht, das mir doch tatsächlich die Tränen gekommen sind. Schon zum 10x geschaut und kann immer noch lachen (meistens lache ich shcon vor diversen Szenen)

und zum Abschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 - Ein Film nach wahren Ereignissen. Eine wirklich erstaunliche Geschichte und super umgesetzt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hab Silent Hill letzten Samstag gesehen und fand ihn scheisse... Für Leute die fan des Computerspieles sind, ist er bestimmt sehenswert... Aber für Leute wie mich die das Spiel noch nie gezockt haben *einfach unrealistisch und abstrakt*... Da bleib ich lieber bei "Das Omen" oder "Final Destination 3" (Zeichen-in-Bilder ftw *g*)
> Sry für OT



Was für eine bescheuerte Begründung für eine schlechte Filmkritik. Ehrlich...

_Überleg mal wie viele Filme abstrakt und unrealistisch sind und trotzdem einen Oskar bekommen haben._

"Das Omen"? Ebenso unrealistisch und abstrakt...

"Final Destination"? Absolut unrealistisch und abstrakt, bei dem Hintergrund mit der "Todesliste"...



Also "unrealistisch" und "abstrackt" kann nun wirklich keine Begründung sein. Worte wie "langweilig" oder "Der Geschichte kann man schlecht folgen" würden gehen...

Naja....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehhee!
Ich auch!
Haben vor kurzem unseren schicken Plasma Fernseher bekommen und Vati und ich haben ihn ersma mit ´Simpsons der Film´ eingeweiht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe zuletzt "Stirb langsam 4.0" gesehen auf dem neuen riesen Fernseher von Papi^^
8/10, da er manchmal ein ganz kleinwenig übertrieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hammergeiler film, genau das poster hängt auch bei mir überm schreibtisch

achja, wers nicht erkennt, der film is taxi 2


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2008)

Harry Potter 5 - Harry Potter und der Orden des Pheonix 10/10 (wirklich der bester Potter-Film von allen)

Fluch der Karibik - Am Ende der Welt 10/10 (ein grandioser Schluss)

Simpsons der Film 10/10 (war schon im Kino begeistert)


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Prinzessin Fantaghiro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach genial der Film bin durch meine Frau darauf aufmerksam geworden...

10+++/10.............Gut durchdachte Story, Super Effekte für die damalige Zeit...Spannend und Herrlich bis zum schluß...übrigens hab nur Teil 1-3 bis jetzt gesehen der Rest kommt noch fehlen ja noch 7^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So sehr ich auch parodien liebe und auch scary movie...
dieser teil hat mir wenig gefallen.
5/10


----------



## Avyn (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10

Sehr interessanter Film. Besonders durch die zwei Zeitlinien die sich ständig abwechseln (die eine verläuft rückwärst), dadurch kann man sich sehr gut in den Hauptcharakter hineinversetzen der an einer besonderen Form der Amnesie leidet und alles nach ca 2 Minuten vergisst.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonith (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab als letztes gesehn:

Ritter der Kokosnuss (10/10): Ein richtig geiler film für alle die auf total sinnloses stehn^^

Snatch (2/10): Meiner meinung nach weder lustig noch sonderbar actionreich oder sonstwas

Tenacious D (10/10): richtig lustiger rocker film


MFG Lonith


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^
ich liebe diesen film

salut


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3, derbe Geil die Filme^^


Mein Letzer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas von geil die beiden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> <3, derbe Geil die Filme^^
> Mein Letzer:
> 
> 
> ...


jo auch geil

den 2ten Teil finde ich auch geil


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Januar 2008)

Leute bitte die Bewertungen nicht vergessen.Im Idealfall auch empfehlen,ist er Famillienfreundlich usw.


----------



## Besieger (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit abstand der langweiligste film den ich seit langen gesehn hab.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr guter film
is für kleine kinder aber nicht wirklich geeignet
hat doch die ein oder andere explizite szene


----------



## Frigobert (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wohl der erste Antikriegsfilm der Filmgeschichte (von 1930) - und auch einer der besten! Die Neuverfilmungen kommen lange nicht an das Original heran


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den film hab ich noch nich gesehn aber das buch is schon sehr geil
durch sein nüchternes beschreiben des krieges einfach ein geniales antikriegsbuch


----------



## Besieger (11. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joa der klassiker halt. neben full metal jacket wohl DER antikriegsfilm.


----------



## Frigobert (11. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den film hab ich noch nich gesehn aber das buch is schon sehr geil
> durch sein nüchternes beschreiben des krieges einfach ein geniales antikriegsbuch



Schau ihn dir an, es lohnt sich wirklich. Und über den Inhalt des Romans sagt eigentlich die Tatsache, daß er von 1933 - 1945 verboten war, sehr viel aus.


----------



## Besieger (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neulich angeguckt.


----------



## Legends (11. Januar 2008)

Sehr Geiler Film, nur zu Empfehlen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> jo auch geil
> 
> den 2ten Teil finde ich auch geil



/signed

Hammer diese Filme, Owen Wilson und Jackie Chan passen einfach perfekt in dieses Szenario=)


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der beste Film den es gibt! 10/10 Punkten.
Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign
"ich bin ein möter - halb mensch, halb köter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sowas von geil der film
drölf punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



worum gehts da so in 2 sätzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



RubenPlinius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fand ihn nicht so toll. zwar geile efekte und momente zum ablachen (z.B. "are you masturbating?" xD),aber die story naja...

mein letzter: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn das cover nicht das sondern das von nem benutzten rohling war xD sehr guter film 10/10


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Habe mir gestern Abend mit meiner Mutter
die Wiege des Teufels angeschaut,
find ich nicht prickelnd.

Filme stechnisch habe ich mich gestern zu BEE Movie überreden lassen
wenn ihr über 10 seid, tuts euch bitte nicht an :-)


----------



## Durlok (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer auf mystische schwertfilme aus dem osten steht
sehr zu empfehlen

nicht geeignet für kinder da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War etwas wirr, aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, Season One ist nicht soooo der Burner wie die späteren Folgen (Stichwort Bettszenen und Gordon Gordon *hüstel*), aber sehenswert. 8/10, Weil Cam fehlt und weil ich den Zack mit langen Haaren nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich letztens im fernsehn bissl gesehn aber weiss nicht, wie die letzten 3 gestorben sind (bzw. ob sie rausgekommen sind) kannste mir des mal sagen?


----------



## Thrawns (13. Januar 2008)

heute mittag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warn ganz netter Film, aber sicher kein großartiger...


----------



## Isthos (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Toller Film, kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sorry das das Bild so groß ist)


----------



## eMJay (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht schlecht... das sind aber alle teile


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt ganz gut wenn man ihn so von 23 bis 1 Uhr reinzieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hab ich letztens im fernsehn bissl gesehn aber weiss nicht, wie die letzten 3 gestorben sind (bzw. ob sie rausgekommen sind) kannste mir des mal sagen?



Ist schon lang her dass ich den gesehen hab, aber ich glaub die letzten 3 fangen an sich dann zu prügeln und gegenseitig umzubringen und der Behinderte überlebt als einziger und geht durch einen Tunnel in dem Licht am Ende zu sehen ist ^^


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ist schon lang her dass ich den gesehen hab, aber ich glaub die letzten 3 fangen an sich dann zu prügeln und gegenseitig umzubringen und der Behinderte überlebt als einziger und geht durch einen Tunnel in dem Licht am Ende zu sehen ist ^^



aso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dummes ende naja thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (14. Januar 2008)

300^^

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAA!!111einsblutelf

Naja....natürlich nur auf English....deutsche Sync voll verkackt^^


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

hm..ich glaub die letzte dvd war Equilibrium


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2008)

ich liebe diesen film

Chucky

nicht fur leute gedacht die unter paranoia leiden bei Omi´s porzelan puppen^^

^^ops i dit it again
die ersten 3 teile sind aber am geilsten


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Organasilver schrieb:


> 300^^
> 
> THIS IS SPARTAAAAAA!!111einsblutelf
> 
> Naja....natürlich nur auf English....deutsche Sync voll verkackt^^




hab ich gestern auch gekukt ;D
THIS is MADNESS !!
NO THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA ;d

bester film .. aber wirklich nur engisch erlaubt ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg einfach nur zu lustig xD 9/10


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Smokin' Aces

Absolut NICHT ZU EMPFEHLEN...Hätt ich mal die CHF 20.00 lieber gespart -.-


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

I am a Legend


----------



## Thrawns (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlechter film. vllt 4/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach. Die Story ist zwar seid Teil 2 sinnlos. Aber die Todesszenen sind immerwieder lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

star trek nemesis


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die lief heute Nachmittag bei mir. Ist sehr nett.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Hab mir gestern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


angekuckt, auch ganz nett


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm weiß grade jemand wann die erste Staffel von Supernatural auf DvD rauskommt? FInde die Serie einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Vorraus Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (16. Januar 2008)

Hab mir schon alle vorherigen Teile angeschaut, also auch den neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat mich dieser Teil sehr enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Hab mir schon alle vorherigen Teile angeschaut, also auch den neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




von den letzten 3 bin ich auch entäuscht ;( 1-3 waren die besten
irgendwie fehlt was bei den neuen.. weis auch ned


----------



## Dogar (16. Januar 2008)

@ Minas

Das da fehlt ist Schauspielerische leistung. Der 3. teil war schon schwach

meine Letzte DVD war Transformers der Film


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur ein total krasser,kranker film.Nichts für schwache Nerven.Für Horror Fans jedoch sehr zu empfehlen 9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hm....hab ich was verpasst? Ich bin bei dem Film eingeschlafen, ohne scheiß...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm....hab ich was verpasst? Ich bin bei dem Film eingeschlafen, ohne scheiß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ich fand den film recht krass.Was schauste denn gern für horrorfilme?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> naja ich fand den film recht krass.Was schauste denn gern für horrorfilme?^^



Hm. Kann aber auch sein das ich den verwechsle...ist das der Teil, wo (kp wie die heißt) so ne Frau vor ihm flieht und in so einen Schlachterhof läuft und sich dann in einem Spint versteckt? Dann springt sie raus und hackt ihm den Arm ab? Ist das der?


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm. Kann aber auch sein das ich den verwechsle...ist das der Teil, wo (kp wie die heißt) so ne Frau vor ihm flieht und in so einen Schlachterhof läuft und sich dann in einem Spint versteckt? Dann springt sie raus und hackt ihm den Arm ab? Ist das der?


hmm...fängt der film so an das en paar kerle in das dorf zu einem konzert fahren und dort ein mädchen per anhalter mitnehmen?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hmm...fängt der film so an das en paar kerle in das dorf zu einem konzert fahren und dort ein mädchen per anhalter mitnehmen?



Hm...kann sein. Auch mit dem Bullen, der mit Leatherface zusammen arbeitet? Und am Ende wird Leatherface von dem Mädel mit nem Polizeiauto überfahren? Überlebt aber und tötet am Ende ein Kamerateam, was seinen Keller gefunden hat?


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...kann sein. Auch mit dem Bullen, der mit Leatherface zusammen arbeitet? Und am Ende wird Leatherface von dem Mädel mit nem Polizeiauto überfahren? Überlebt aber und tötet am Ende ein Kamerateam, was seinen Keller gefunden hat?


Jup das ist er...kann sein das du die cut version geschaut hast...ich hab halt die uncut an einem dvd abend um 3 uhr geschaut^^und da ist nix mit einschlafen =)


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Jup das ist er...kann sein das du die cut version geschaut hast...ich hab halt die uncut an einem dvd abend um 3 uhr geschaut^^und da ist nix mit einschlafen =)



Also das was ich noch mitbekommen habe, bevor ich eingeschlafen bin, war sehr uncut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also das was ich noch mitbekommen habe, bevor ich eingeschlafen bin, war sehr uncut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da gibts so viel zu cuten das die cuter noch was vom film übrig gelassen haben xD
aber genung geflamet lassen wir die anderen auch mal posten denn bin jez bis abends off


----------



## Myanda (16. Januar 2008)

So ich schreib mal ein paar anmerkungen zu den letzten DVDs die ich gesehen hab.

*Wrong turn 2*
Anspruch: 1/10
Horror: 8/10
Idee: 2/10
Insgesamt: 6/10
Alles in allem etwas abgedroschener Kanibalenschocker. Paar gute Effekte.

*Bug*
Anspruch: 4/10
Horror: 3/10
Idee: 7/10
Insgesamt: 4/10
Auf die Dauer langweilig, ungeklärte Stellen im Film. Seltsames Ende.

*Three Burials*
Anspruch: 6/10
Spannung: 6/10
Idee: 7/10
Insgesamt: 6/10
auf Dauer zu langweilig, moralische und sozialkritische Momente. 

*This is England*
Anspruch: 9/10
Spannung: 8/10
Idee: 8/10
Insgesamt: 8/10
Blick ins englische Milieu der 80er. Trainspotting/Hooligans Mischung. Gut gemacht.

*Transformers*
Anspruch: 4/10
Spannung: 6/10
Effekte: 9/10
Idee: 5/10
Insgesamt: 6/10
Vorrausschaubar. Gute Effekte. Wer sich mit den Namen nicht auskennt hat Probleme. Setzt zuviel auf Effekte.

*Simpsons der Film*
Anspruch: 6/10
Spannung: 6/10
Humor: 10/10
Idee: 8/10
Insgesamt: 8/10
Gute storyline, super Sprüche, wie die Serie kritisch und einfach GELB!

*AvP2*
Anspruch: 2/10
Horror: 7/10
Idee: 4/10
Effekte: 8/10
Insgesamt: 6/10
Tolle Monster, viel Blut und gekreische. Nichts wirklich überraschend.

*Keinohrhasen*
Anspruch: 6/10
Humor: 8/10
Idee: 7/10
Romantik: 8/10
Insgesamt: 8/10
Mal wieder ein guter deutscher Film, etwas zu lang am Ende, ansonsten schöne romanze mit Witz.

*I am Legend*
Anspruch: 8/10
Horror: 7/10
Idee: 7/10
Insgesamt: 8,5/10
Film der weniger von dialogen als von Emotionen und Bildern lebt. Das Ende ist geschmackssache, sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> So ich schreib mal ein paar anmerkungen zu den letzten DVDs die ich gesehen hab.
> 
> *Wrong turn 2*
> Anspruch: 1/10
> ...



wuhu nice^^sowas versteh ich unter einem ausführlichem post in diesem thread =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner meinung nach der beste james bond film.jedoch doch etwas zu einseitig die filme..7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt interessanter film
mehrmaliges ansehen ein muss!

*10/10*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Terminator 3. Plöder Film...

Die einzig gute Szene ist die Tussie, wie sie nackt auftaucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wuhu nice^^sowas versteh ich unter einem ausführlichem post in diesem thread =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich fand den bond eigentlich auch gut aber das girl passt ned ;d gab so viel bessere ^^
aber ansich ist der bond wirklich gut 9/10 im vergleich mit den letzen .. (war an vip vorstellung ;D)



> Terminator 3. Plöder Film...
> 
> Die einzig gute Szene ist die Tussie, wie sie nackt auftaucht. tongue.gif



ich fand den lustig ;D pew pew lazorgunz ;D und naja die szene kenn ich auch .. ;D


----------



## Frigobert (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich fand den bond eigentlich auch gut aber das girl passt ned ;d gab so viel bessere ^^
> aber ansich ist der bond wirklich gut 9/10 im vergleich mit den letzen ..




Die einzig wahren Bond-Filme sind die mit Sean Connery, der beste ist und bleibt Goldfinger - und bei der Entwicklung der Reihe wird er es wohl auch für immer bleiben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Die einzig wahren Bond-Filme sind die mit Sean Connery, der beste ist und bleibt Goldfinger - und bei der Entwicklung der Reihe wird er es wohl auch für immer bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja stimmt ;D aber im vergleich mit den letzten paar ist der relativ gut ;d

btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der ist naja ok ;D aber die eine szene die warscheindlich .. fast alle kennen .. macht das wieder wett ;D
9/10 ;D (ich sag nur leg das buch weg .. mittermeier ;D)


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Richtig guter Film 9/10
Btw, kennt jemand die Abspannmusik davon , hab schon was gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

R!se schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich fand nur den ersten und zweiten teil gut.Die anderen kamen mir viel zu zusammengewürfelt vor


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

borne fand ich auch gut ;D würd dem auch 9/10 geben ;D

aber 
city of god ist immer noch der beste film ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Januar 2008)

Bourne ist hammer. 10/10. Hab alle 3 gesehen.


----------



## Hexenkind (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerade an einer sehr genialen Serie hängengeblieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade schaue ich die erste Staffel und ich finde es einfach nur wahnsinnig spannend. Das Konzept ist spitze und alle Darsteller (inklusive der Nebendarsteller) spielen auf höchstem Niveau. Ich mag es sehr und das obwohl ich eigentlich nicht der Actionfreak bin.

Alles in allem

10/10

^^


----------



## Unco (18. Januar 2008)

Als letztes habe ich mir Ghostbusters I + II auf DVD angeschaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir gestern nach 6h HdRo daddeln um 23 "Saturday Night Fever" mit John Travolta rein geschmissen... ich wollte mich doch nur berieseln lassen. *duckundweg*

Gruß

Benter

P.S.: Nein... der Film hat mir nicht gefallen... - aber Sly Stallone hat da mitgemacht... wusste ich gar net.


----------



## Eredon (21. Januar 2008)

Silent Hill


----------



## DarkSephiroth (21. Januar 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children. Den Film könnte ich mir immer wieder anguggen *schwärm* Die sollten öfter mal Fortsetzungen zu den Spielen verfilmen.

MfG Sephi


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

leider nicht so gut wie der erste teil aber sterben tuen sie fast alle^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> leider nicht so gut wie der erste teil aber sterben tuen sie fast alle^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm. Ich fand den ersten gar nicht so gut. Mal schaun, ob ich mir den 2ten angucken werde.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

jeder des seinem^^


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich liebe diesen film, mein lebensgefährte auch.


----------



## x3n0n (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Iiiieh Bildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spannung : 5/5
Story : 5/5
Action : 3/5
Erotik : 0/5
Humor : 0/5
Atmosphäre : 5/5
Sound : 5/5
Effekte : 5/5

Wer das Spiel mag, wird den Film lieben. 

An bedrückender Atmosphäre nicht zu übertreffen spiegelt der Film die ganze Bedrohung des Spiels wieder. Der Sound lässt keine Wünsche offen. Ob das beißende Kreischen eines Schwertes, das über einen Stahlboden gezogen wird, oder das kleine Tapsen von tausenden fleischfressenden Käfern, der Sound ist perfekt umgesetzt.

Wer die Story des Spieles nie so richtig verstanden hat, für den ist der Film ein muss.

Explosionen und leicht angezogene Mädchen sucht man hier vergebens. Hier geht es um das beklemmende Gefühl, in einer Welt zu stecken, in der Hoffnung nichts zu suchen hat.

Perfekte Effekte zeigen unverwechselbar, wie unglaublich grotesk diese Welt ist.

*________________________________________________________________________________*

Fazit: Wenn ihr es satt habt, immer irgendwelche Teenager zu sehen, die von einem Serienkiller abgeschlachtet werden, dann greift zu diesem Film. Ein gutes Soundsystem sollte vorhanden sein, um die ganze Stärken dieses Filmes zu erkennen.

Also, ab auf den Sessel und her mit den Chips!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Für Horrorfans und Leute, die bisher von Spieleverfilmungen enttäuscht wurden, absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10

ist ein muss fur jeden Godzilla Fan


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (29. Januar 2008)

Mein letzter Film:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10
Weil er an manchen Stellen echt komisch is aber er auch sehr viel sch**ße enthält.

Der beste Film:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10
Weil es einfach der lustigste Film is den ich je gesehen hab...


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, den hab ich jetzt an die 50 mal gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 :O


----------



## Kangrim (29. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 42!

hmm was hab ich letztens gesehen? :/
Ich glaube es war wiedermal Life of Brian^^


----------



## Blizardboy (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder...


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab sie auch live gesehen...genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ging so...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


davon season 6


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> davon season 6




Dickes need auf die Star-Wars-Episode *g*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Leider nicht dabei^^

die aufteilung ist bei den DVDs anders. Season 6 auf DVD geht nur bis Folge 13 der 5ten Staffel.
Aber sooooo toll ist Blue Harvest auch nicht^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Leider nicht dabei^^
> 
> die aufteilung ist bei den DVDs anders. Season 6 auf DVD geht nur bis Folge 13 der 5ten Staffel.
> Aber sooooo toll ist Blur Harvest auch nicht^^



Ach schon der Titel ist für Fans einfach Kult. *g* Ich glaub das ist keine Episode direkt aus einer Staffel, dafür ist die Folge zu lang. Kam die bisher nicht nur auf FOX bei den Ammis? Ich hab Bedenken, die Folge in Deutschland zu verpassen, da MTV noch die Rechte hat.... und so oft schau ich MTV nicht, außer man bekommt mal nen Hinweis das Family Guy, South Park oder American Dad laufen. *g*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Bei Pro Sieben läuft ja morgen glaub ich die vierte Staffel an. Da Blue Harvest der Pilot zur sechsten Staffel ist dürfte es noch etwas dauern bis das im deutschen Fernsehen läuft.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

öm....................................
vllt kennt das ja einer xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> öm....................................
> vllt kennt das ja einer xD
> 
> 
> ...


O.O bist du japaner?^^


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

nein, das war eine japanische version (einzige pic mit akzeptable größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shadarke (9. Februar 2008)

coach carter sehr guter film der mir bekannt vorkommt weiss aber nicht welcher bitte hilft mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Shadarke schrieb:


> coach carter sehr guter film der mir bekannt vorkommt weiss aber nicht welcher bitte hilft mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt nicht welcher Film mit Namen "Coach Carter" dir bekannt vorkommt?
...
...
...
Hä?


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht welcher Film mit Namen "Coach Carter" dir bekannt vorkommt?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Hä?


ich glaube es sollte heißen


> coach carter*,*sehr guter film der mir bekannt vorkommt weiss aber nicht welcher bitte hilft mir


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

> coach carter,sehr guter film der mir bekannt vorkommt weiss aber nicht welcher bitte hilft mir



Aha
...
...
...
Hä?
Ich hab trotzdem immer noch keine Ahnung was er wissen will.


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

er sucht glaube ich einen tollen film....


----------



## Organasilver (10. Februar 2008)

See no Evil....mit dem unvergleichlichen Kain, der sogar eine Textzeile hat: I see it...yes (Der einzig sinvolle Satz in dem eher....unterirdischen Film, auch wenn einige Tode sehr unterhaltsam sind^^)


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dickes need auf die Star-Wars-Episode *g*



Startwars alle 6 Teile Hd Quali? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht 20Gb ca 
Hab ich letztens wieder gekukt 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Matrix Trilogie auf HD noch geschaut
Teil 1 20/10
Teil 2 10/10
Teil 3 5/10

Ahja und 300 
300/300 .. THIS IS SPARTAAAA (der Film schaut so hammer geil aus .. ok sind auch 8Gb .. aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Startwars alle 6 Teile Hd Quali?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woher hast du die wohl.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (10. Februar 2008)

vor kurzem mal wieder zum Klassiker gegriffen Pulp Fiction 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Papa ^^


----------



## Ankatu (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich find Sarah Michelle Gellar in dem Film soooo heiß... *schmelz*


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

den film fand ich persöndlich relativ doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jap da seh sie realtiv gut aus .. ^^


----------



## Xairon (11. Februar 2008)

Shoot em Up 7.5/10

Tewils Lustig teils einfach nur bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Shoot em Up 7.5/10
> 
> Tewils Lustig teils einfach nur bescheuert
> 
> ...




Den hab ich auch gesehen vor ner woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8.10 aber etwas unlogisch (er hat mindestens 50 schuss in ner pistole ect ;D) nunja und die geschichte ist mehr oder weniger gut .. eigentlich reiner bäm bäm film


----------



## Riane (11. Februar 2008)

Die Spermaklinik - Gina Wild

Das Bild post ich lieber nicht. Wegen FSK 18 und so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Die Spermaklinik - Gina Wild
> 
> Das Bild post ich lieber nicht. Wegen FSK 18 und so!
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   der verdient mind. 100/10

Gina ist einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Die Spermaklinik - Gina Wild
> 
> Das Bild post ich lieber nicht. Wegen FSK 18 und so!
> 
> ...



hmm den hab ich noch ned gesehen ;d
lohnt der sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



discipline 1-6 gesehen letzens ;D
mit u.a. den 2 hier ;d einzig normals bild (.)(.) ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ich find Sarah Michelle Gellar in dem Film soooo heiß... *schmelz**


du bist doch ne frau.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> du bist doch ne frau....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und?


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

edit: man weis ja ned ob ich sowas posten darf
Wobei es immer noch welche gibt dir mir mehr gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dark angel hab ich nur deswegen gekukt ..)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gib auch lesben ect .. immer gleich dieses aber du bist ne frau du darfst das ned .. pff
> Wobei es immer noch welche gibt dir mir mehr gefallen
> 
> 
> ...


dark angel kommt übrigens wieder


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

i know

OT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 relativ langweilig und viel wir werden sterben vorhersage die einfach nur lange geht ;D aber tolle spezial effeckte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf hd quali wars jedenfalls ein 2tes mal kuken wert


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soeben geguckt - bin doch etwas enttäuscht. Zwar sehr stylisch und verdammt cool gemacht, aber die Story bzw das Drehbuch wirkt so hingeklatscht. Die 3 Elementdämonen und auch Blakcheart werden viel zu schnell und viel zu einfach verheizt und dass der Teufel am Ende einfach verschwindet und noch ein "Nein!" schreit ist jawohl der billigste Abgang überhaupt.


----------



## Piloria (12. Februar 2008)

hab eben grade "meine frau,ihre schwiegereltern und ich" gesehn


----------



## Ankatu (12. Februar 2008)

Eben Smokin Aces geschaut....naja...war net so mein Fall...zwar ganz nett, von der Story her, und mir hats irgendwo leid getan, als er 



Spoiler



seine Leute verraten hat


, aber irgendwo zuviel geballer....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Februar 2008)

Gestern auf englisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und?


wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Gestern auf englisch
> 
> http://www.wicked-vision.com/images_box/i/...chatz_cover.jpg


/cheer

Müsst ich mir eigentlich auch nochmal "antun" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein vorläufiger eindruck nach dem ersten gucken:

um längen besser als der 3. teil
is -naja wie soll ichs nennen- tiefgründiger als der 3. und zieht nich einfach nur darauf ab mölichst krassen tode zu zeigen. auch wenn das natürlich nich zu kurz kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . das ein oder andere "fuck" konnte ich mir beim gucken nich verkneifen.

alles in allem gebe ich saw IV erst mal

*08/10* punkten


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Februar 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur genial. 3 mal Indy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und danach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und am Ende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Filme...alle sehr geil.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Popcorn knurpz*


----------



## Baumstamm (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
Hammer Film 1000000x geshen und immer noch der wahnsinn.
Aber bissl zu wenig Stiffmeister am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mfg Baumstamm

://EDIT: 
100er Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

gayzett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöner Film, geile Frau, aber leider der falsche Lestat-.-


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

heute das letzte mal gesehn aber zählen kann ich nimmer wie oft ich den schon gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kam gestern im Fernsehen, habs aber nicht bis zum Schluss geguckt, da hab ichs heute morgen auf DvD zu Ende gesehn.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kam gestern im Fernsehen, habs aber nicht bis zum Schluss geguckt, da hab ichs heute morgen auf DvD zu Ende gesehn.



Boahhh...der Film ist sowas von genial....hab ich das erste mal mit meiner ersten Freundin gesehen...mensch, hab ich am Ende geheult.....(Darauf hat sie natürlich spekuliert...das Luder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich find Edward Norton  ist einer der wenigen wirklich CHarakterschauspieler, die es gibt


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kam gestern im Fernsehen, habs aber nicht bis zum Schluss geguckt, da hab ichs heute morgen auf DvD zu Ende gesehn.



Boahhh...der Film ist sowas von genial....hab ich das erste mal mit meiner ersten Freundin gesehen...mensch, hab ich am Ende geheult.....(Darauf hat sie natürlich spekuliert...das Luder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich find Edward Norton  ist einer der wenigen wirklich CHarakterschauspieler, die es gibt


----------



## nalcarya (24. Februar 2008)

American History X find ich auch toll... traurig, aber ein toller Film.

Haben gestern abend "Der Nebel" geguckt, prima Anfang mit Spannung und plausiblen Charakteren, leider wird es stellenweise etwas langatmig und die Handlungen der Charaktere einfach nur dumm. Auch wenn man unter Schock steht, selbst die die allem Anschein noch halbwegs vernünftig sind handeln irgendwann einfach dämlich.



Spoiler



Allein dass die sich am Ende direkt erschießen? Wieso gleich alle Hoffnung aufgeben bloß weil der Tank leer ist? Sie hätten immer noch ausharren können und sich dann in 3-4 Tagen bevor sie verhungern erschießen können. Oo


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Haben gestern abend "Der Nebel" geguckt, prima Anfang mit Spannung und plausiblen Charakteren, leider wird es stellenweise etwas langatmig und die Handlungen der Charaktere einfach nur dumm. Auch wenn man unter Schock steht, selbst die die allem Anschein noch halbwegs vernünftig sind handeln irgendwann einfach dämlich.



Hmm, den sollt ich mir auch mal anschauen. Selbst wenns darum geht herauszufinden was besser ist, Buch oder Film. Ich tippe ja auch Buch^^


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2008)

Das Buch kenne ich gar nicht, bin an sich überhaupt kein Stephen King Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern abend haben wir dann mal Silent Hill geguckt und ich war aufs neue begeistert. Selten einen Horrorfilm gesehen der mich wirklich so gruselt.


----------



## Yozoshura (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr spannender Film, zu empfehlen.
Meine Freundin pennt bei (mindestens!) 9 von 10 Filmen die wir schauen ein. Bei diesem blieb sie hell wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 

die geilste Zombiefilmverarsche seit langem!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


9/10 Schon geil....aber irgendwie fehlt was...musste nicht einmal schreien....


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ´n guter Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach eigentlich könnt ich rund um die Uhr nur Al-Pacino Filme gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar kein anspruchsvoller Humor, aber ganz witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tan (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Humor 10/10
Spannung 10/10
Action 10/10

alsoooo... Gesamtwertung 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich sag nur MINDFREAK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Haggelo (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Sehr alter film aber trotzdem genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die StarWars  reihe ist sowieso das beste  mach plx mehr davon George Lukas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

20/10


----------



## Oonâgh (2. Juni 2008)

Also mein letzter war Feuer Eis und Dosenbier mit paar Kumpels.. 
Nich so der Kracher, aber ich war noch nie sooo der Filmfreak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Mein zuletzt angeschauter Film war 'North Country'...


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Meine letzte war "Herr der Ringe" 1 bis 3 Extended x-9 Aber nicht am Stück sondern mit Pausen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (6. Juni 2008)

Erinnere mich bitte nicht daran....totaler scheiß film, wenn ich es mal so ausdrücken darf.
Der Film war so schlecht, dass ich noch nichtmal den Namen wissen wollte, aber es hatte was mit Dämonen zu tun.


----------



## Rodney (6. Juni 2008)

Das war Superbad.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Juni 2008)

Meine war Sin City

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2008)

hmm die letzte wirkliche DVD

Verwünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (7. Juni 2008)

letzte DVD: Mr. Brooks

letzte BluRay: War (auch wenn es hier um DVDs geht)


----------



## Tahult (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz nett^^


----------



## Nevad (7. Juni 2008)

Habe mir grade DHdRie zwei Türme reingeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Juni 2008)

SCRUBS - The Complete Season One


----------



## EmJaY (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (8. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hmm die letzte wirkliche DVD
> 
> Verwünscht
> 
> ...



Ist ja witzig, bei mir auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

erst mal weis ich jetzt wo sich die coole Communtiy von Buffed rumtreibt (nicht in den WoW etc. Foren sondern hier) so und dann hab ich zuletzt American Pie - Beta House gesehn (kann ich nur empfehlen)


----------



## Alpax (8. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig - ich müsste das alle paar Stunden aktualisieren. *g*



Geht mir genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der letzte Film den ich mir angesehen habe war DOA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilweise etwas übertriebe Kampfszenen wo man merkt, dass da jemand an nem Seil hängt ... aber das gehört halt zu solchen Filmen dazu.

Ich würde sagen ... 8/10 oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

also ich will spielen ^^ aber mich fragt die ja nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fand den film aber auch gut naja  bisle viel kampf aber so wie die sich .. ehm ja da macht jeder kampf spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich will spielen ^^ aber mich fragt die ja nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich fand den film auch klasse, nicht nur wegen der kampfszenen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (9. Juni 2008)

300 gestern mittag nebenbei laufen lassen, zum 123123. mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (9. Juni 2008)

Postman

Und irgendwie muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass er doch nicht SO schlecht ist!


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film ging so... am Anfang ziemlich verwirrend finde ich, aber dann wenns zur Sache geht ganz witzig.


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
Ich hab dafür blöderweise das 4:1 der Spanier verpasst, was mich nicht erfreut hat.


----------



## Seydea (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz nett so für Zwischendurch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

Need!!!11einself ! :O


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz witzig... sogar noch etwas amüsanter als der erste Teil...


----------



## Tan (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8/10

von den ganzen Horrorfilmen vor mir mal was zum lachen




und kurz davor....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentarlos, 10/10


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

Scrubs Staffel 6, letzte Episode.
Ein Traum!
10/10!

Mist, jetzt monatelang warten bis Staffel 7 endlich kommt.... grrr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Ben X"
7/10

Was hab ich geheult^^


----------



## Serran (12. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab von DEm Film richtig Bock auf Archlord bekommen xD


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> Scrubs Staffel 6, letzte Episode.
> Ein Traum!
> 10/10!
> 
> ...




Und da liegen sie dann, JD und Elliot... und dann...
Ich hab gedacht ich spinn! Aus war's?!

Was denkst du, was passieren wird?


----------



## Vincious (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



steinalt aber der beste film ever


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imba...


----------



## Serran (13. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Und da liegen sie dann, JD und Elliot... und dann...
> Ich hab gedacht ich spinn! Aus war's?!
> 
> Was denkst du, was passieren wird?



Hab die Siebte Staffel auf English... Es geht genau in dem Moment weiter... Es ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber traurig...


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassiker... 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Pomela (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Hab die Siebte Staffel auf English... Es geht genau in dem Moment weiter... Es ist echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kein Wort mehr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich sehr gut. Hab ich mir einfach mal gestern in der Videothek geschnappt und hab mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## lady d (14. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

ich habe die linkin park Minutes to Midnight dvd gesehn.

6/10 ist irgendwie nur english


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Mein letzter Film den ich gesehen hab war der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlecht... Sehr schlecht...


----------



## Shadlight (19. Juni 2008)

naja Dr. House so ne folge die auf er Staffel2 dvd ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Mario Barth
-Männer sind Primitiv aber glücklich-


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

blades of glory- auf english einfach der hammer(und hat nicht so nen schwulen namen^^)


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

South Park Season 7, ich glaube die 2. DvD.

*TIMMÄÄÄÄ*


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

South Park Season 7, ich glaube die 2. DvD.

*TIMMÄÄÄÄ*

Edit: Ups Doppelpost.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

The Big Lebowski..
Einfach Kult. Kult, immer noch Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allein, dass in der englischen Version über 280 mal "fuck" vorkommt, find ich geil xD


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ganz unterhaltsam, aber der 1. Teil war etwas besser.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur Genial



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

ISt der wirklich gut, weil dann hol ich ihn. Man hat ja immer so geteilte Meinungen gehört.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ihn mir auf DvD gekauft, und würde es sofort wieder tun. Tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich nicht dazu gekommen bin, ihn im Kino zu sehen.
Er hat einfach eine Spannung drinnen. Und das 2h lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Düstere Atmosphäre, gute Musik (imho) und recht eigenwillige Charaktere. Aber Harmonie = 1a.

Ich kann Diesen Film einfach nur weiterempfehlen. (wenn man musicals mag, sonst wird er dir vermutlich nicht so gefallen)


Mfg Gabrel


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Von einem Moment zum anderen steht alles auf dem Spiel und ein Albtraum beginnt. Doch wie weit geht man, um nicht alles zu verlieren? Neil (Gerard Butler) und Abbey Warner (Maria Bello) sind glücklich verheiratet und leben ein zufriedenes Leben. Als ihre kleine Tochter plötzlich entführt wird, bricht eine Welt zusammen. Hilflos ausgeliefert müssen sie sich den Forderungen eines brutalen Psychopathen (Pierce Brosnan) beugen – auch wenn sie dabei alles verlieren. In 24 Stunden müssen sie herausfinden, wo sich ihre Tochter befindet, bevor es zu spät ist. Ein Rennen gegen die Zeit beginnt



Klingt ein wenig nach 0-8-15....aber war sehr sehr gut gemacht. Ein Actionfilm der etwas anderen Art mit dem etwas anderen Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir auf DvD gekauft, und würde es sofort wieder tun. Tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich nicht dazu gekommen bin, ihn im Kino zu sehen.
> Er hat einfach eine Spannung drinnen. Und das 2h lang
> 
> 
> ...


Also er ist wirklich wie ein Musical?

Na dann ist das überhaupt nichts für mich. Meine Freundin hat mich bis jetzt glau 2 mal zu nem Musical gezwungen, einmal DVD und einmal in echt. Naja, sie wird es nie wieder tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also er ist wirklich wie ein Musical?
> 
> Na dann ist das überhaupt nichts für mich. Meine Freundin hat mich bis jetzt glau 2 mal zu nem Musical gezwungen, einmal DVD und einmal in echt. Naja, sie wird es nie wieder tun.
> 
> ...


Jap es ist ein Musical. es wird sicherlich 70% von dem Film gesungen. Aber wenn du Ne Videothek in der nähe hast, würd ich sagen: leih ihn dir aus und schau ihn dir ein mal an. Bereuen wirst dus sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoff ich^^)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rabenbunt (22. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Jap es ist ein Musical. es wird sicherlich 70% von dem Film gesungen. Aber wenn du Ne Videothek in der nähe hast, würd ich sagen: leih ihn dir aus und schau ihn dir ein mal an. Bereuen wirst dus sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jepp, Sweeney Todd ist wirklich einer besten Meisterwerke von Tim Burton, ich hol mir den noch diese Woche auf DVD, kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hab ihn damals im Kino gesehen und bin singend nach Hause gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hab ihn damals mit meinem Freund im Kino gesehen (den man mit Musicals bis zum Hindukusch jagen kann) und auch er war hellauf begeistert.
Einfach mal anschauen und selbst ein Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Hmm, na dann hol ich den mal. BIn sowieso ein grosser Fan von Jhonny Depp.


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

Children of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years / Stockholm Knockout Live


----------



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Jepp, Sweeney Todd ist wirklich einer besten Meisterwerke von Tim Burton, ich hol mir den noch diese Woche auf DVD, kanns kaum erwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich auch... ich hasse Musicals und bin auch kein Jonny Depp Fan aber der Film war hammer!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. Juli 2008)

Batman I und Batman II

gekauft, gesehen und wehmütig in meine Tim Burton Sammlung integriert... viel fehlt ja nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Juli 2008)

Sweeney tod hab ich mir letztens wieder angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und HDR 3 Special extended version.Sweeney kann ich auch nur empfehelen.Ich war mit Freunden im Film,als wir aufeinmal Lieder gehört haben dachten wir uns:"Scheisse,ein Musical -.-"
Aber am Ende wars der Lieblingsfilm von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (24. Juli 2008)

Gina Wild


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Juli 2008)

schwer Verliebt

10/10 suuuper^^


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ganz ok


----------



## Serran (26. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand den stelenweise etwas .. naya... dürftig.   Für mich wird der erste immer der beste bleiben.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Next

und

Alien vs Predator 2


----------



## Flainebaine (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal Sweeny Todd reingezogen und man ich lag echt flach. Ein geiler Film. Alles wird gemezelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10

Dann hab ich auch noch Transformer geguckt, was einfach ein geiler Film ist und dazu noch Linkin Park. 10/10


----------



## Sukie (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 wirklich zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und regt sehr zum nachdenken an, sollten auch manche noch als buch aus dem Unterricht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Wir haben sogar noch den alten Film in der Schule gesehen. Ach, das waren wieder ein paar herrlische Stunden schlaf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal Sweeny Todd reingezogen und man ich lag echt flach. Ein geiler Film. Alles wird gemezelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der ist eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war da im Kino... nie wieder!! >.<
Meine Empfehlung: Ton aus und auf Standbild wenn Johnny Depp zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Simpsons, der Film ^-^ Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder rausgekramt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der ist eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (28. Juli 2008)

Hab mir mal wieder Crank angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (28. Juli 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatten wir mal in der 7. Klasse gelesen.. also schon "ein (oder zwei...) bissi" entfernt... aber ich mag das Buch, den Film kenn ich noch nicht.

---------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön aufklärend und mir einem Funken Humor.... 8/10


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, anfangs etwas merkwürdig, aber alles in allem ganz witzig...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Geschichte, die ich je gehört habe,
Zwar nicht 1zu1 aus dem Buch/Hörspiel übernommen , aber die Änderungen gefallen mir ganz gut (Will Karim Aduff trotzdem zurück =( )


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Van Hellsing^^ kuke nie Dvds wenn dann gehe ich ins Kino


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Van Hellsing^^ kuke nie Dvds wenn dann gehe ich ins Kino



Den hab ich auch mindestens 3 mal gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alucard ist cool --> Vampire sind cool
=D


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

2:37, Geht um selbstmordgefährdete Jugendliche. Sehr guter Film mit traurigem Ende.


----------



## SLIM02 (14. August 2008)

<----------------------- America gangster^^


----------



## Lillyan (14. August 2008)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik.. Johnny Depp muss man einfach vergöttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Daddy ohne Plan x)


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 extrem geiler Film

@Ath3îst1c!urpurnen Flüsse sind unschlagbar.Jean Reno for Präsi^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz lustig.


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

<-----------------------[attachment=4335:405px_Sh..._up_ver2.jpg]


Echt Ein Super Film ^^ Wehr den kennt ^^ muss ich Eins da zu sagen ich Weiss Wie so der So ein Guter schütze ist er ....... ja Immer Karotten!!XD


----------



## Serran (17. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also er ist wirklich wie ein Musical?
> 
> Na dann ist das überhaupt nichts für mich. Meine Freundin hat mich bis jetzt glau 2 mal zu nem Musical gezwungen, einmal DVD und einmal in echt. Naja, sie wird es nie wieder tun.
> 
> ...



Das ist in dem Film aber nicht so wichtig. Ich hasse Musicals auch. Aber trotzdem ist das einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.  Ich sag dir sieh ihn dir an


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## xahsoij (21. August 2008)

Hab letztens "Loch Ness -  Die Bestie aus der Tiefe" (glaub so hieß der Film) geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der war ziemlich schlecht fand ich^^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibly (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotfire (22. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber auch nur weil ich da mit meiner ex im Kino war XD
Film...kA bekam nich viel mit...war Jahrestag nachn Strandabenteuer*g*

Aber allen in allem 100/10  :-)

Mein letzter Film den ich gesehen habe Freddy Krüger on Elm STreet 1 fand den eigentlich recht gut dafür das er so alt ist daher 8/10 und NIXX FÜR KINDA


----------



## Serran (22. August 2008)

Fortress 1 + 2   


Ich fands beschissen. Aber ich steh nun mal auf Gefängnisfilme. 

3/10


----------



## Aehzenbaer (22. August 2008)

Batman Begins auf DvD und direkt danach gings auf die Premiere von The Dark Night  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 - Toller Film. Aber wer das Buch gelesen hat wird ein wenig enttäuscht sein und wer es nicht gelesen hat wird die Story nicht verstehen. 

Momentan bin ich aber auf nem anderen Trip. Ziehe mir in letzter Zeit eine Folge pro Abend hiervon rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

Seit gestern Abend is meine letzte DVD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut empfehlenswert, ist einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Lord of War gestern 
Born to be wild auch gestern
Ein Duke kommt selten allein auch gestern XD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Summerslam 2008 gestern kostenlos geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Summerslam 2008 gestern kostenlos geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


premiere?


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> premiere?


Jojo,xd aber wie gesagt gezahlt hab ich nix für^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jojo,xd aber wie gesagt gezahlt hab ich nix für^^


jo geht mir auch so^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Ich fands aber geil ^^ Gute Unterhaltung


----------



## VuLIoM (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10 einfach genialer film xD....


----------



## Winn (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingsfilm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2008)

Kult! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (24. August 2008)

/sign

Tarantino = Kult


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotfire (24. August 2008)

Butterfly Effect 2,wie is der hab mir den ma mitn paar Kumpels bei ner Videothek ausgeliehen,die DvD war aber misslerabel erhalten und wir konnten den Film nich schaun-.-
Den ersten Teil fand ich ja übelst geil würd nun gern wissen ob es sich lohnt den 2ten zuschaun:-)


----------



## BimmBamm (24. August 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Tarantino = Kult



Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was "Kult" ist? Mag sein, daß ich ein reaktionärer Spießer bin, aber die sog. "Kult"-Filme liefen in Underground-Kinos über mehrere Jahre, bis sie sich diesen Begriff verdienten ("Night of the living dead", "Eraserhead", "El Topo", "Rocky Horror Picture Show" - viel mehr gab es da nicht).

Diese Filme waren "anders", weil sie neuartig waren und politischen/ideologischen/interpretatorischen Sprengstoff beinhalteten. Sie waren nicht "cool", weil sie die Defintion von "Coolness" waren, sondern weil sie Themen ansprachen, die sonst keiner anpackte und die Umwelt mit unvertrauten Dingen attackierten!

In dieser Liga findet mit Sicherheit immer noch eine Menge statt, aber die Regisseure dieser Filme heißen "Anderson" oder "Kurosawa" - und nicht "Tarantino":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen, wenn es um moderne "zwischenmenschliche" Beziehungen geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Antwort auf die Frage, wo das Böse lebt, gibt dieser Film im Schlußakt (und in den letzten Worten von "Simon").
Kurz ein Wort zur sog. Synchronisation: Auf deutsch ist der Film Müll! "Princess", "Billy" und vor allen Dingen "Simon" sagen eine Menge mehr durch ihren Tonfall aus, was durch die deutschen Stimmen völlig egalisiert wurde. Die Synchro zerstört alleine durch die Wahl des Sprechers des "Simon" den gesamten Film! Leider hat Capelight (die zuständige DVD-Firma) auch sonst ziemlichen Müll gebaut: Die Untertitel sind nur in deutsch und werden zu spät eingeblendet. Das reißerische Back-Cover tut sein Übriges (Brad Anderson wird als "Kult-Regisseur" bejubelt). Anderson ist kein Kult, denn wenn Kult nur dazu dient, von einer möglichst großen Masse aufgrund seiner offensichtlichen, aber nicht näher definierbaren "Coolness" bewundert zu werden, dann ist Anderson das Gegenteil davon. Anderson braucht keine Teenies oder leicht verkäufliche Rocksongs für seine Filme. Seine Protagonisten sind längst erwachsen; sie leben in eben jenem monotonen Kreislauf, dem jugendliche Möchtegernrebellen entfliehen möchten; dem eben die Mittdreissiger noch ein Schnippchen schlagen wollen. In "Session 9" holt uns das alles wieder ein, wenn wir zusehen, wie ein Selbständiger einen Knebelvertrag für sich und seine Angestellten (die immer noch den Traum der unbegrenzten Freiheit träumen, während ihr Leben bereits in den gesellschaftlich vordiktierten Bahnen verläuft) eingeht, um seinen kleinen Begriff von "Freiheit" zu verteidigen. "Session 9" ist kein Horror von der Stange; er bietet keinen originell maskierten Bösewicht, der zu kultiger Musik mal eben jemanden auf möglichst originell anmutende Art jemanden wegmeuchelt! 
"Session 9" bietet euch allerdings den schlimmsten Bösewicht der ganzen Filmgeschichte (und vielleicht nicht nur das). Mehr als "Simon" geht nicht! Dennoch wage ich  zu behaupten, daß zumindest beim zweiten Anschauen ein wenig Mitgefühl für "Simon" vorhanden ist. 
"Session 9" bietet euch allerdings auch keine Teenies; keine Mädels; keine Rocksongs; keine "gothic horror scenes" in der Dunkelheit. 
"Session 9" bietet euch allerdings ein höchst durchdachtes Konzept; Szenen, die man erst beim Wiedersehen begreift; Stoff zum Nachdenken.
"Session 9" ist kein Film für Teenies. Kein Film für Gorehounds. Kein Film für "gothic freaks". 
"Session 9" ist wirklicher Horror. Ohne Monster. Böse bis zum bitteren Ende. Und er ist kein "Who-Donit"! Es ist mehr als das!

_"Where do you live, Simon?!_

€dit: Heute ist "Kult" alles, was eine kleine Schar von Bewunderern hat. Daniel Küblbock und Dieter Bohlen sind Kult! Die "Akte"-Sendung auf Sat1 ist Kult! "DSDSS" ist Kult! Tarantino ist Kult! Ich fühle mich "Kult"-überflutet! 

Die "Rocky Horror Picture Show" ist exzessiver Kult! Die Wiederaufführung eines Filmes wie "Night of the living dead" in einem dritten Programm wird jedoch kaum wahrgenommen. Was soll's: Die "Pink Flamingoes" von Waters sind immer noch "Kult". Ewww, da schiebt sich ein Transvestit mal eben Hundekothaufen rein! Derselbe Regisseur hat mit Johnny Depp gedreht?! Kult!!! Hey, schau mal, wo alle "Kult"-Regisseure hingegangen sind. "Geek-Home"! Außer Hitchcock! Und Bava! Hey, get off the Bava-Cloud!

Hmmm, ob es einen monetären Sinn macht, Bava mit Emo zu verbinden?

Hm, ebenso kein Wort über "Kairo", den ersten Film der Aufzählung? Nö, den könnt ihr euch selbst anschauen! Kurosawa (nicht verwandt mit Akira) lädt zur Diskussion ein! Seinen Film sollte man keinesfalls mit dem dämlichen "Pulse"-Remake auf amerikanischer Seite vergleichen - die haben nicht mal gerafft, wofür das "Red Tape" wirklich steht (im Remake ist es ein Schutz vor den Geistern - im Original ist das ein Zeichen der Isolation, das einen erst zu einem Geist werden lässt. So unglaublich es klingt: Im Original ist es die Einsamkeit, die Geister aus uns macht - im Remake sind es böse Geister, die uns angreifen. Es gibt keine amerikanische Entsprechung zur Szene, als einer der Protagonisten tatsächlich einen Geist fängt und dieser ihm die tatsächliche Bedeutung des "ewigen Lebens" darlegt. Das wäre auch schlimmer als jede christliche Höllenvorstellung - also weg damit).

Seid ihr euch sicher, daß ihr nicht auf einer Website dargestellt werdet, die mit dem Titel "Do you want to see a ghost?" wirbt? 

Bimmbamm, der beide oben abgebildete Filme sich wie jedes Jahr wieder angesehen hat


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (24. August 2008)

Es gibt eine eindeutige Definition des Wortes "Kultfilm"(1). Inzwischen hat dieser Begriff aber seine wahre Bedeutung verloren. Ich denke jeder hat seine eigene Definition eines Kultfilms. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass alle Filme die ideologischen, politischen oder interpretatorischen "Sprengstoff" enthalten, Kult sind. Das mag für viele Anhänger der Fall sein aber für Leute wie mich, deren Definition für den Begriff Kult anders lautet, sind solche Filme wie z.B. Session 9 unbekannt oder uninteressant. Jede Zielgruppe braucht ihre eigenen Kultfilme. 

Für dich, BimmBamm, ist Tarantino vielleicht ein Kommerzregisseur, der Filme für die breite Masse macht, die darauf ausgelegt sind, blutig und abgedreht zu sein. Für mich jedoch ist Tarantino ein Kultregisseur weil er Filme gemacht hat, die mich auch nach dem 10. Mal noch fesseln. Er hat einfach seinen eigenen, unvergleichlichen Stil entwickelt und das macht ihn zu einem Besonderen Regisseur. 

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich Death Proof (oder Hostel) nicht zu Tarantinos Kultfilmen zähle, das ist wirklich Mist. Ich beziehe mich hierbei nur auf Filme wie "Pulp Fiction", "Reservoir Dogs" oder "From Dusk Till Dawn". 


BTT: Gibts hier sonst niemanden der ER guckt? 


Kaeppiman


(1)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kultfilm


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Babel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. August 2008)

300 und L.A. Crash


----------



## Bankchar (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Eben mit Eltern Sweeney Todd geguckt,aber auf Englisch.Hab den zwar schon mit Freunden im Kino geguckt,aber Eltern wollten den mal gucken und weil der so geil ist hab ich mich zu ihnen gesetzt^^


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helltrain (30. August 2008)

bei mir war es ma wieder Battle Royale, sehr geiler asia film, kann ihn nur empfehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> [...] aber Silent Hill ist echt mal ein verdammt guter Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und immer noch nicht kapiere ich es! Ein Film wie ein "Adventure-Game" - CGI-Effect hier, Gruseln JETZT, Objekt hier nehmen (Taschenlampe); da benutzen - next CGI-Effekt, Gruseln JETZT.

Das Ding war Schrott! Die Handlung eines NoBrain-Adventures gepaart mit billigen Gruseleffekten. Hey, Kindesmißbrauch! Hey, Fanatismus! Hey, CGI-Effect! Hey, Next CGI-Effect! Hey, NoBrain-Story! Hey, NoHappyEnd! EndOfLine!

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn euch mal ein _wirklicher_ Grusler über den Weg läuft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langweilt ihr euch, weil der Handlung hat? Keine CGI-Effekte? Wundert ihr euch, weil ihr schon alles kennt, weil alle möglichen Idioten aus dem Film geklaut haben?

Der Original-Titel ist übrigens nicht ganz so dämlich. Er lautet "The Haunting". Das DeBont-Remake mit toller CGI-Graphik und Null Verständnis für die Story kann man sich übrigens klemmen - bis auf den Titel hat das nix mit diesem Streifen gemein.

LaVerne


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

Scary Movie 4

is grottenschlecht!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

Zohan. Legende


----------



## Bankchar (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Fand ich sehr gut, hät ich echt nicht erwartet o_O


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm der letzte DVD.

Das war einmal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach zum tot lachen. Ich lag echt am Boden.


und dann noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, was soll man sagen, genialer Manga, genialer Anime, auch wenn mir der Schluss nicht gefällt.


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Zuletzt gesehener Film (gestern abend mal wieder)

Boondock Saints



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (17. Oktober 2008)

Nightmare before Christmas - ich liebe Tim Burton =)


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

crank        ich liebe den film^^


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Crank ist auch toll... so richtig schön krank.

Imho einer der besten Filme.  Genau so wie => In China essen sie Hunde


----------



## Damiane (17. Oktober 2008)

Äääähm......Looney Tunes back in Action...^^

Abends, vorm Schlafen gehen. Wir haben einen Fernseher mit DVD-Spieler im Schlafzimmer, eigentlich gibts da abends vorm Schlafen immer eine Folge Simpsons, Futurama, Darkwing Duck oder sowas...aber als letzte komplette DVD war das vorgestern eben Looney Tunes..^^


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geiler Film... 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Letzte DVD war.... war... zulang her  ich schau keine DVD mehr ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Blue Man Group - How to Be a Megastar: Live-Tour DVD


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Monk Staffel 1 - Disk 4


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Grade eben REC kann ich jedem empfelen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den muss man mal gesehen haben das ende is echt heftich.


----------



## Death_Master (2. Januar 2009)

Superbad


----------



## vor einer minute (3. Januar 2009)

dito ich auch Superbad xD


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Asterix und Obelix - Mission Kleopatra 

erst vor ein paar Tagen zusammen mit meinen kleinen Bruder angeschaut


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

atm the Reaping (:

Hmm, weiß garnicht warum der sooo schlecht bewertet wurde ... ?
Finde ihn eig recht gut o.O


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Dr. House Staffe 3 Episode 7 =D


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dr. House Staffe 3 Episode 7 =D



ja, ich hab in diesen Ferien sicher alle 3 Staffeln schon 5 mal hoch und runter geguckt...so langweilig wenn alle Freunde im Skiurlaub sind -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

ich gucke grad nebenbei, was in minati's sig in katzenform zu sehen ist...^^
fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Ich warte schon auf den ersten der jz gerade ne DvD sieht^^


----------



## Shrukan (3. Januar 2009)

ich guck auf meinem Lappi Bedtimes Stories :x


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Jo den hab ich mit meienr Schwester gesehen^^ Allerdigns muss ich sagen, ich hab schon besseres gesehen


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir vorhin Monk, Staffel 4, Disc 3 Angekuckt, Disc 4 Folgt in Kürze^^
*"Its an Joungle out there" summ*


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Zuletzt?
"Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an "


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Meine lezte DvD war... Forbidden Warrior, Hüter des magischen Buches.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Darf ich auch schreibe nwas ich mir morgens ansehen werde?^^ Ich denke Monk, Staffe 4^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Darf ich auch schreibe nwas ich mir morgens ansehen werde?^^ Ich denke Monk, Staffe 4^^


Gute Wahl^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Futurama - Benders Game.
Dritter und bester von den Futurama Filmen imo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (3. Januar 2009)

The Dark Knight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Stromberg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Januar 2009)

The Rock und Two and a half Men (Staffel 4)

Demnächst kommt "War" (Jet Li u. Jason Statham). Liegt schon neben mir.


----------



## Hirsi325 (3. Januar 2009)

Scrubs Staffel 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Januar 2009)

Wanted und 300  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2009)

Meine letzte DVD war der Goldene Kompass...fand den aber scheisse, da einiges überhauptnicht mit dem Buch übereinstimmte...
Net so kleine sachen, die nur nerds auffallen, da waren echt grobe schnitzer drin.


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2009)

Operation Kingdom, 300 und L.A. Crash, hatte wieder mal Zeit um ein paar dvd's zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, vom Hören und Sagen hab ich gedacht der wär genau das richtige für mich... <3 Wikinger!
Aber der Film war irgendwie langweilig...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einer der schlechtesten filme die ihc je sehen musste -.-

naja ich hab mir MIchael Mittermeier - Safari angesehn oleoleole 

und Tilt07 der Jahresrückblick mit Urban Priol (08 kommt hoffentlich bald)


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

immer wieder nett anzusehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. Januar 2009)

Thrice - Live At The House of Blues (MusikDvD)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gestern noch Bladerunner mit Harrison Ford geguckt.Super Film.Etwas älter aber n1. =D


----------



## Frink (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 Immer wieder spitze den anzuschauen, Police Academy ist einfach Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is zwar schon ziemlich alt, aber wie sagt man doch so schön: An Oldie, but a Goldie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (4. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mir gerade die erste Staffel von Futurama an. Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun auf Arbeit xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste mal wieder sein ^^


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2009)

Am Freitag DVD-Abend bei mir: 2 Filme

Lost Highway (mit Bill Pullman von Regisseur David Lynch) 6/10

Sehr verrückter Film - Lynch sagt selber über diesen Film, dass er keinen Sinn ergeben muss und wettert gleichzeitig gegen alle Leute, die jeden Film aufs Genaueste interpretieren wollen/ müssen, da Alles eine Erklärung benötigt.

Heat (Al Pacino, Robert DeNiro, Ashley Judd, Val Kilmer, Jon Voight) 9/10

Geiler Film, die 2 gemeinsamen Szenen von Pacino und DeNiro haben etwas Magisches an sich, die Gespräche sind toll, die Action sowieso. An manchen Stellen bissel langatmig.

Righteous Kill (Al Pacino, Robert DeNiro, 50 Cent...) 5/10

Deswegen der DVD-Abend mit Heat - ich war zuvor in ner Sneak Preview wo der lief. Witzige Dialoge zwischen den Hauptdarstellern, ansonsten maue Handlung und sehr vorhersehbares Ende. Schwacher Regisseur.
Trotzdem sind und bleiben Al und Robert Kinogötter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Avyn (5. Januar 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Badfreak (5. Januar 2009)

Grad nochmal angesehen und mich wieder mal schrott gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thrash at it´s best 10/10

Story of Ricky uncut AT Import

Wer den noch nicht gesehen hat und natürlich jenseits der 18 ist, klarer Kauftip bzw Sehtip.
Kung Fu Spektakel mit grottenschlechten Schauspielern, hirnloser Handlung aber dafür paar hundert Liter Kunstblut.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Januar 2009)

haha ja der is echt der brüller... darf man halt nich zu ernst nehmen (kann man eigentlich auch gar nich, selbst wenn mans versucht ^^ )

kann ich auch mur empfehlen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab letztens wieder zatoichi gesehen, is auch echt lustig...  die geschichte von einem blinden samurai der... naja... eben blind ist und so (so wirklich viel handlung hat er ja eigentlich nich ^^ )... auch ganz lustig (also teils komödie, teils eastern )

hier der trailer http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2F_zjwDPLPk  falls ihn jemand nich kennt...


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach Kult!


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Echt super film! 


und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




echt der hammer! wart auf einen 4 teil aber der erst war der beste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (5. Januar 2009)

Am Wochenende:

Prison Break Season 1 & 2

10/10


Auftakt zur 3. Staffel die ab Donnerstag läuft (freu)


----------



## Independent (5. Januar 2009)

Freddys New Nightmare 1-7 am WE


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

zählen Videos  auch?? wenn ja hab ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gesehen xD


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> zählen Videos  auch?



Video ? kommst du aus der Stein zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> Video ? kommst du aus der Stein zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich höre auch noch schallplatten....aus der Zeit, wo Michael Jackson noch schwarz war!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Was der war mal schwarz??  
ich hab auch mal gehört das es gute musik gemacht haben soll..

ich denk des sin alles Lügen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und VIDEOS rocken !


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was der war mal schwarz??
> ich hab auch mal gehört das es gute musik gemacht haben soll..
> 
> ich denk des sin alles Lügen
> ...



Oder sie hatten damals schon sehr gute Photoshopprogramme in den 70/80ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2009)

Man sollte den Titel mal nocht mit "/ Blu-Ray" ergänzen

- Batman - The Dark Knight (Blu-Ray)
- 21 (Blu-Ray)
- Iron Man (Blu-Ray)
- Spiderman 3 (Blu-Ray)
- Mulan (DVD)
- Aristocats (DVD)


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freundin :S


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2009)

Das die Weiber uns auch immer so foltern müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Januar 2009)

Zuletzt gesehene Dvd´s:Terminator SCC Staffel 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need endlich die fünfte Dr.House Staffel...


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (7. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6429:images.jpg]Vorgestern Batman The Dark Knight


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (7. Januar 2009)

Wanted


----------



## Zonalar (7. Januar 2009)

Indiana Jones–Der letzte Kreuzzug

10/10 Einer der besten Filme ever, und etwa 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt die Alte indi Filme sind gut aber der neue ist kacke -_- ^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

jo aber was ich als letztes gesehen hab wurdet ihr gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6432:512ZuJ3D...._SS500_.jpg]


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Januar 2009)

Einer der wohl schlechtesten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe -.-'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

Na dann darfst du dir aber 1 1/2 Ritter nie ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich auch nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (8. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6439:sdjae.jpg] Gestern Good Fellas!


----------



## Pc is my Life (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist doch mal Cooler Job ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Februar trudelt der neue Futurama Film ein ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2009)

War einfach mal wieder zeit für den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer wartet noch alles auf Bender's Game?^^
kommt am 30.1 x)


----------



## Haggelo (10. Januar 2009)

KING OF QUEENS  (alle folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

hab gestern irgend ne folge von Desperate housewives angekuckt ^^ ( warum auch immer xD )


----------



## Nagostyrian (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

Doch etwas... anders als die anderen Star Trek Serien danach oO


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Staffel 3 natürlich im Fernsehen gesehen, gibts bei uns leider noch nicht zu kaufen... =/
Könnt ich mir immer und immer wieder ansehen, einfach zu geil die Serie...


----------



## Mme (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Benders Game gibts schon, zum. bei uns inner Videothek - ich hab ihn vor knapp einem Monat gesehen und muss sagen das er sich ein wenig zieht aber durchaus der beste der 3 Futurama Filme ist! <3 Futurama.

KA gestern Nacht son komischen Film mit ner Freundin geschaut, meine Frau ihre Schwiegereltern und meine oder so - mit Ben Stiller und Jack Nickelson.. xD


----------



## Shurycain (11. Januar 2009)

Saw 4


----------



## Zonalar (11. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6469:hot_fuzz_poster_1.jpg]

Das war die beste Mischung mit Fun und Action, die ich je gesehen hab^^(Selbst wenn ich der einziger wäre, der das guckt^^)


----------



## For-Free (11. Januar 2009)

Underworld 1 und Underworld 2

Sehr gute Filme


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Futurama gerade eben^^


----------



## Doomwalker (12. Januar 2009)

big bad wolf


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [attachment=6469:hot_fuzz_poster_1.jpg]
> 
> Das war die beste Mischung mit Fun und Action, die ich je gesehen hab^^(Selbst wenn ich der einziger wäre, der das guckt^^)


find ich auch gut schon 3 mal gesehn^^


----------



## Qonix (13. Januar 2009)

Nochmals "Iron Man" auf Blu-Ray. Einfach zu geil der Film in HD-Qualität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (13. Januar 2009)

Das wandelnde Schloss - I love it :-)


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> [BILD]


8/10

- Batman - The Dark Knight , Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

Yeah Rocky III hab ich im fern gesehen xD


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

Blood Diamonds


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2009)

BenX


----------



## Khimura (14. Januar 2009)

Mensch, Dave mit Eddie Murphy :-)


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




The Colour Of Magic

Natürlich in Englischer Originalsprache weil der dub mies ist



Keine 100%ige Umsetzung der Discworld Romane

"Colour Of Magic und Light of Fantasy"

aber immerhin nah dran und mit super Schauspielern besetzt.

Einiges abgeändert, einiges fehlt, aber sicherlich für Pratchett-Fans und Leute die schon die Hogfather Verfilmung gesehen und gemocht haben ein Blick Wert.


Edit: Freu mich schon auf die Verfilmungen Soul Music und The Wyrd Sisters, kommen die Tage. Comicumsetzung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Januar 2009)

Resident Evil Degeneration.Mehr Action als Horror.Naja für eingefleischte Fans ein Muss.Sonst mal eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Tobsen (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 / 10


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Gladiator hab ich zuletzt geguckt,der film ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Action Film wo man am Schluss sagen kann: Ich hab mit vielem gerechnet aber nicht damit.

Genialer Film

10/10


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Tobsen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wars der darkknight,genialer Film.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

Sin City omg ich hab den film nach 15 minuten aus gemacht alles schwarz weiss AUGEN KREBES.


so den hab ich gerade wieder gekuckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2009)

Spartaner  du geschmackloses etwas  xD
Sin city = Goil ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Sin City omg ich hab den film nach 15 minuten aus gemacht


Selber schuld



Spartaner schrieb:


> alles schwarz weiss


nein, aber das sieht man sogar in den ersten 2 minuten, dass einige sachen immer noch gefärbt sind, außerdem ist das ein (wie ich finde) gutes stilmittel. Aber das ist ansichtssache




Spartaner schrieb:


> AUGEN KREBES.


Meinst du vll Krebs?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Myanda (23. Januar 2009)

Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an  ROFL der so geil.


----------



## German Psycho (23. Januar 2009)

sin city: ein film den man gesehen haben muss.

meine letzte dvd:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so doll fand ich ihn nicht. hab mir mehr von versprochen ...


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (25. Januar 2009)

family guy season 7 (auf englisch)


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Herr der Ringe halt...


----------



## Qonix (25. Januar 2009)

Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an

auf Blu-Ray


der Film ist HAMMER, da kann man echt lachen


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6605:55393171...c4696624.jpg]


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Januar 2009)

gezwungenermaßen Sex and the City -.-'


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Net wirklich DvD, war aber im kino.
Ein wirklich genialer film, und super zum Buch umgesetzt.

Ich gebe ihm die wertung 9/10.
Die Klischees werden NICHT erfüllt, empfehle es euch in anzusehen. Top!


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich gebe ihm die wertung 9/10.
> Die Klischees werden NICHT erfüllt, empfehle es euch in anzusehen. Top!


Ja *seufz*, der war super! Bin ein großer Fan der Bücher und würde der Umsetzung 8/10 geben.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2009)

the journey to the center of the world (die version mit Brendan Fraser).
(ganz grosser mist)


----------



## Myanda (29. Januar 2009)

Wantet, mjoa war schon net soooo schlecht. :-)


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



englisch ftw. deutsch ises der schlimmste bockmist. Warum? das ist so, als würde blizzard thrall in sepp umbennenen. alle witze gehen in family guy verloren.


----------



## Biggus (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun zum knapp fünften mal
mein all time favorite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geiler film!


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Da manche auf dem Taxi Trip sind.
Hier die Fakten:
Taxi=Top
Taxi2= Naja
Taxi3=Kommerz
Taxi4=Kommerz

Sprich, die letzten 2 teile waren irgendwie scheisse.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (29. Januar 2009)

ja wen man sie auf deutsch Kuckt ! 


sry ich hab alle auf Französisch da hab ich bei jedem gelacht! 1-4 war Mindestets 1 Lacher drin! 

dann hab ich die von einem Freund mal auf Deutsch Geborgt und den ersten gekuckt ich fand die Stimmen auf deutsch einfach scheisse! 

naja ich fand die gags Kamen schlecht  auf deutsch rüber! und die andren hab ich mir dann auch noch rein gezogen bäääääääääää!


----------



## Abrox (29. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Net wirklich DvD, war aber im kino.
> Ein wirklich genialer film, und super zum Buch umgesetzt.



Also ich war mit 2 Freundinnen und nem Kumpel im Kino.

Folgendes ist anzumerken:

1. Nur Weiber im Kino
2. Flache Witze
3. Kitschiger als "Interview mit einem Vampir"
4. Schlechter als Wes Cravens Dracula
5. Musste ich mir im nachhinein auf der Rückfahrt anhören, das in der ersten Szene das Mädchen andere Sachen trug, da nicht nur 3 sondern 4 Kerle waren, etc.

Und, nein. Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen. Vielleicht wär das da anders gewesen. Sagen wir es mal so:

Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen Twilight und Transporter habt, geht in Transporter.




@ Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der besten Filme überhaupt.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Transporter?XD

XDDDDD


Der erste war schon eigentlich schlecht aber Teil2 und der dritte der im kino läuft ist ja totaler Müll ^.^


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Januar 2009)

Also Transporter is ab und an ganz lustig ^^
aber nur wenn mir der Sinn nach total simpler Action is  ;D


----------



## Minati (29. Januar 2009)

Crank - der wohl mit geilste Film aller Zeiten ...


----------



## Zez (29. Januar 2009)

Sweenty Todd 

mMn auch einer der "Must Have Filme", <3 Tim Burton


----------



## Merturion (29. Januar 2009)

"*Casino*" mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (29. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Da manche auf dem Taxi Trip sind.
> Hier die Fakten:
> Taxi=Top
> Taxi2= Naja
> ...





hmmm vielleicht weils immer das selbe ist ???  :-)


meine    The dark night  10/10 genial der film


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

twilight
fand den richtig gut (9/10)


----------



## Harloww (30. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> twilight
> fand den richtig gut (9/10)


Ohne Kommentar.


Clockwork Orange! 10/10
Kennt man warscheinlich eh.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

> Ohne Kommentar.


Warum zitierst du's dann?


----------



## eaglestar (30. Januar 2009)

Zieh mir momentan die ganzen Folgen von "My Name is Earl" rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Gruß
eagle


----------



## Topperharly (30. Januar 2009)

naja crank gestern^^ und freu mich auf crank 2^^


----------



## arula (30. Januar 2009)

Oute mich als Frau =)


Juno, ich fand den süss =)


----------



## Werlord (31. Januar 2009)

Also meine war Heiße Melonen und geile Schnitten .


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Meine war glaube ich Wanted


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

How High  und zwar jetzt schon zum 10ten mal ich krümm mich einfach immer vor lachen der ist einfach der hammer der film ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DVD 3

auch wenns jetzt kein Spielfilm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

herr der ringe die rückkehr des königs


----------



## nominos (1. Februar 2009)

Ali G + Harold & Kumar.
Die Filme sind herrlich unsinnig, dass man nie genug davon bekommen kann.


----------



## Steipilz (1. Februar 2009)

öhm... glaube das war The Legend. hammer der film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte nicht gedacht das der so lustig ist.. ^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schelchteste aller Staffeln wie ich finde. Hat sehr wenig von dem Scrubs-Charm wie man ihn aus den anderen Staffeln kennt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz nett, aber nix besonderes

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde jetzt mal spontan auf deinen Freundin tippen, die den ausgesucht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal spontan auf deinen Freundin tippen, die den ausgesucht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat mich verraten?
mein Hut?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Nö, die Socken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Armageddon,The legend of the seeker (seire aussem ami land,sau geil ^^) und chiko


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

doppel post -.-


----------



## Kasdeja (3. Februar 2009)

Fantastic 4 - rise of the silver surfer. Aber dabei eingepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

simpsons the movies -> zum xten mal aber ich finds immer noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

*Bankjob - zu empfehlen, da es teilweise auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruht *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist was feines, wenn die Freundin auf Skiurlaub ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Februar 2009)

Uh, das mein Lieblingsfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kurz vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für OT, aber habe ich auch beide (Sieben, Schindlers Liste) vor kurzem gesehen daher passt ja doch etwas ins Thema.


----------



## Samandiriel (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nokx (3. Februar 2009)

alt, kitschig aber erinnerung und teilweise gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klassiker


----------



## Arky (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Den hab ich auch schon zu Hause. Muss ihn mir nur noch ansehen. Ist er gut?


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das freiwillig...ich liebe diesen Film


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

Futurama - bender's game
gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist einfach geil.

10/10


----------



## EpicFailGuy (6. Februar 2009)

Resident Evil: Degeneration

Kann ich jedem Fan wärmstens empfehlen ... aber bitte in Englisch :X


----------



## Klunker (6. Februar 2009)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Resident Evil: Degeneration
> 
> Kann ich jedem Fan wärmstens empfehlen ... aber bitte in Englisch :X



Fand die story..naja en bissel fad und nicht so action lastig, aber interessant war er schon =)


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2009)

The Spirit
6/10
warum müssen sie auch Nazi Symbole einbringen? und die story ist im vergleich zu den vorgängern (sin city, 300) auch eher langweilig.


----------



## Merturion (6. Februar 2009)

Zwei wahnsinnig starke Typen....witziger Film




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Grimassen von Eddie Murphiy sind genial

8/10


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott ist der schlecht.., absolute Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Camô (7. Februar 2009)

Children of Men mit Clive Owen!

Hammerfilm - ein echtes Fundstück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum zeitvertreib recht nettter film ka warum ich den geguckt hab Oo vl weil mein lieblings schauspieler drin vorkam ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

the day after tomorrow mit der ganzen familie^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
6/10
interessante Geschichte aber viel zu langweilig umgesetzt.


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

Es geht hier um DVD bkeleanor.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Staffel waren sie noch super.  

10/10


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

ich war ja auch nicht im kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich war ja auch nicht im kino
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dvd screener ist aber auch keine dvd *grinst* /edit: wollte nur ein bissel klugscheißen

was ich zuletzt sah: hm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

mal ehrlich ist das wirklich so wichtig :-)


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 Punkten.

Einfach nur geil...


----------



## For-Free (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaotische Story und Chaotische Verfilmung!


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

buena vista social club


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Top






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Top =D

Kleiner Grusel Film Abend.


----------



## GreenIsaac (28. Februar 2009)

Benjamin Buttonn war ein Supertoller Film 10/10 !!!
Meine letzte DvD war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibt es eine 9/10 - sehr Sehenswert und genau mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn Musik-DVDs zählen: 

Tenacious D: The Complete Masterworks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 natürlich!

Sonst:


Black Snake Moan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür gibts 8/10 - lustig und mal etwas anderes


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerding nicht auf DvD *hust* Ich fand den Film großartig 10/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch 10/10 einfach weils die Sipmsons sind und der Film teilweise echt super lustig war. Besitze ich auch DvD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (28. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es geht hier um DVD bkeleanor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind immer noch super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach ein Zeitloser Klassiker, und Leslie Nielsen ist ein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: ich hoffe die bilde sind net zu groß, wenn doch bitte ändern (an mods) oder mir bescheid sagen


----------



## Aromat05 (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 ich liebe diese filme..


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand den richtig funny^^ 9/10


Story selber braucht lange um dahin zu kommen wo  es interessant wird...nämlich die blutigen  Metzel Szenen^^
aja hab mir natürlich die Unrated bzw Uncut Version rein gezogen^^

für die Über 18 jährigen schaut mal bei Schnittberichte.com nach und sucht dort den Film^^


*EDIT: Jetzt besser???*


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dr. House =D


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keind bild zu sehn dracun ;P


----------



## Tyalra (1. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> keind bild zu sehn dracun ;P



kennst du nicht den film dvdactive.com 
ist voll der klassiker ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

jetzt besser?


----------



## jolk (1. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Allerding nicht auf DvD *hust* Ich fand den Film großartig 10/10.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du fandest clone wars großartig oO? dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts....

@topic meine letzte Dvd war Transformers und der Film war göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein gutes Bild habe ich nciht gefunden, aber wenn ihr eins wollt, dann sucht bei google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich fand ihn gut, gab zwar ne menge Kritik aber der Look ist ja so gewollt und ist wie die Serie auch ja gut umgesetzt, wobei der Film ja aus den ersten drei Folgen der Serie zusammengeschnitten wurde. Mir gefällts und ich würde The Clone Wars durchaus auch auf eine Ebene mit den Star Wars Filmen stellen. Selbst wenn man dem Look nichts abgewinnen kann, kann man sich doch zumindest über Infos freuen was die Charaktere so zwischen II. und III. getrieben haben, oder? Sound war wie immer sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und die Effekte waren auch gut. In Deutschland wurden sogar die ganzen Original Filmsprecher verplichtet, das hatten die Amis nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verteidige den Film bzw. die Serie jedenfalls mit meinem Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Toddi


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. März 2009)

[attachment=6911:Lucky___Slevin.jpg]

10/10


----------



## BimmBamm (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben Di Leos "Milano Calibro 9", der als einer der besten italienischen Gangsterfilme gilt und wesentlich Tarantino und Co. beeinflußt hat, verblasst "Auge um Auge" ein wenig. Di Leos einfallsreicher Regie hat man es zu verdanken, daß aus dem teilweise holprigen und in zwei Teile zerfallenden Drama/Rachestreifen dennoch ein ansehbarer Film geworden ist, der über die volle Laufdauer zu unterhalten weiß. 
Auch wenn er im Vergleich zu den Genre-Größen der "Poliziesci" wesentlich gemäßigter und ruhiger inszeniert ist, verbreitet "Auge um Auge" in der zweiten Hälfte das typische Flair der italienischen Exploitation-B-Movies, die einen Dreck auf "politische Korrektheit" oder ertragreichere niedrige Alterseinstufungen gaben. Für "Poliziesci"-Anfänger ist der Film sicherlich nicht die erste Wahl; denen sei der bereits erwähnte genreprägende und bessere "Milano Calibro 9" oder Umberto Lenzis "Die Viper" mit "Poliziesci"-Urgestein Maurizio Merli empfohlen. Für Komplettisten und Freunde des Genres ist "Auge um Auge" auf jeden Fall mehr als einen Blick wert.


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

Mein Freund der Wasserdrache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein klein wenig abzug, da ich einige wendungen sofort voraussah, aber gute story und halbwegs gute spezialeffekte.
7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 der humor war teilweise sehr trashig aber i-wie auch spaßig^^


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ganz okay, hat mir recht gut gefallen.

7/10


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich fand den sooo geil wo er seine freundin auf offener Straße ... man so geil

ich wil Crank 2 sehn XDDDDDD

an alten Omas reiben XD


----------



## M_of_D (1. März 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben das Will Smith für diesen Film die Rolle von Neo in Matrix abgelehnt hat ....  Ich glaub das war der Fehler seines Lebens.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10  

Ziemlich emotionale Story und einfach ein genialer Film.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. März 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben das Will Smith für diesen Film die Rolle von Neo in Matrix abgelehnt hat ....  Ich glaub das war der Fehler seines Lebens.



will smith sollte die rolle von neo übernehmen? so sehr ich will smith auch mag, aber wäre es so gekommen, wäre matrix nicht das was es heute ist. ist natürlich nur meine meinung.


----------



## M_of_D (1. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> will smith sollte die rolle von neo übernehmen? so sehr ich will smith auch mag, aber wäre es so gekommen, wäre matrix nicht das was es heute ist. ist natürlich nur meine meinung.



Nach Will Smiths Aussage war Keanu Reeves auch für die Rolle geboren, aber wer weis wie es ausgesehen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Nach Will Smiths Aussage war Keanu Reeves auch für die Rolle geboren, aber wer weis wie es ausgesehen hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hatte er auch recht ich finde Willy hätte da nicht reingepasst, ob wohl Will Smith mein Lieblingsschauspieler ist!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> da hatte er auch recht ich finde Willy hätte da nicht reingepasst, ob wohl Will Smith mein Lieblingsschauspieler ist!


dann stehen da 2 "übermäßig Pigmentierte" in Lederanzügen da kennt sich doch kei sau mehr aus-.-


----------



## Qonix (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genialer Film nur leider finde ich sah Hellboy im ersten Teil viel besser aus.

8/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geil

9/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu muss ich ja wohl nichts sagen

10/10


----------



## Tassy (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[ 9/10 ]
Guter Film, nur ein wenig kurz...


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10 - Super Film , Super Schauspieler - immer wieder GEIL :-)_


----------



## Tassy (2. März 2009)

Der lief letztens im Free-Tv oder? Also der Knochenjäger.
Joar der ist echt gut :]


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Jo genau :-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 / 10
durch und durch schräger humor mit guten pointen
Nick Frost und Simon Pegg sind einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich 4 mal gesehn und fand ihn jedes mal geil XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Nieder mit der Flood KOntrolle -.- FU


----------



## Morticians (3. März 2009)

Ich habe gestern Mirrors auf DVD gesehen.

Ist nicht schlecht der Film.


----------



## Desdinova (3. März 2009)

Hab die beiden Filme am Wochenende angesehen:
*Hellboy II*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10 Punkten: Der Film sieht von den Bildern und Effekten echt herausragend aus und man erkennt deutlich die Handschrift Del Toro's, die Handlung allerdings bleibt weit hinter ihren Möglichkeiten. Aus den Zweifeln Hellboy's hätte man einfach mehr machen müssen.

*Collateral*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 Punkten: Sehr guter, typischer Michael Mann Film, der sein geliebtes Los Angeles mal wieder bestens in Szene setzt. An Heat (10/10) kommt der Film allerdings nicht ran. Dafür ist das Ende zu schwach und die Rolle von Tom Cruise teilweise zu schwach gezeichnet.


P.S.: 
Was mich hier allerdings wundert ist die Tatsache, dass viele ihren Filmen 9/10 oder 10/10 Punkten geben.
Ich habe die Skala so verstanden:
0/1 von 10: Schlechtester Film aller Zeiten (keine Wertung darunter möglich)
10 von 10: Bester Film aller Zeiten (kann für jeden eigentlich subjektiv nur 2-3 mal im Leben vergeben werden)


----------



## Migapyr (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann geb ich hier auch mal meinen senf (oder lieber ketchup?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu meiner letzten dvd ab...
der film: 30 days of night
für freunde des horrorgenres ein kleines muß!
die story:
stellt euch vor ihr lebt in alaska...und dank dieser freundlich-nördlichen lage steht euch ein monat ohne einen sonnenstrahl bevor.
soweit noch machbar...nur dann nutz diese uv-pause ausgerechnet ne horde vampire (die mal so ganz ohne übliche kitscherotik auskommen, dafür mit deutlich dargestellter gewalt und brutalität ihrer natur freien lauf lassen) nun versucht mal zu überleben!
regie: sam raimi
ursprünglich nach einem comic von steve niles mit dem gleichnamigen titel. 

meine wertung 8/10 
mfg miga


----------



## Nightwraith (3. März 2009)

The Dark Knight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vergöttere Heath Ledger als Joker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10, da ich Batmans Stimme grauenvoll finde.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. März 2009)

Das Kino Plakat ist ja grottig schlecht.Ich weiß nicht warum ich finde das Plakat scheisse.Aber der Film ist einfach super geil.


----------



## dalai (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte gerade Lust auf solche Filme, ausserdem wollte ich mal die beiden Filme miteinander vergleichen, um herauszufinden, wer "seine" Biographie besser verfilmt hat.


----------



## Davatar (4. März 2009)

Hmm gute Frage, da ich so gut wie nie DvDs schaue, dürfte also ein paar Jahre her sein. Aber ich schätz mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (4. März 2009)

Fight Club

Was soll ich dazu noch gross sagen, auch beim 4mal ansehen noch 10/10 Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Hatte gerade Lust auf solche Filme, ausserdem wollte ich mal die beiden Filme miteinander vergleichen, um herauszufinden, wer "seine" Biographie besser verfilmt hat.


aha und welche findest du besser?


----------



## Camô (5. März 2009)

Tassy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha, oha, oha - ok, zugegeben, über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber ... nein, sorry, es muss raus: Vorsicht! Dramatisierung!

Wenn du diesen Humor witzig findest, dann gehörst du, genauso wie Darsteller und Produzenten, öffentlich an den Pranger! =)

Ne mal im ernst: An alle anderen Mitglieder! NICHT ANSEHEN!
Auf www.imdb.de ist er unter den schlechtesten 20 Filmen ALLER ZEITEN! Und wer sich die Plätze für die besten Filme anschaut, weiß, dass die Seite durchaus Referenz ist, mit bis zu 6-stelligen Bewertungen durch die User.

Ich hab den übrigens nur gesehen, weil ich mit Freunden in der Videothek einen Tag erwischt habe, an dem man 3 Filme zum Preis von 2 ausleihen konnte.

Also nochmal: NICHT ANSEHEN! BITTE! Unterstützt diesen Schund nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. März 2009)

Das hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags euch..FULL HD und nen fettes TEUFEL Boxensys...
Das is ja soo geil^^
Deswegen hat man ne PS3^^

Und das bonus zeug....kraaaaaaaaaaaaank!!
Mega geil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand den Film echt gut Interessant halt wie die durch den Dreck Kriechen nur für denn perfekten Schuss.


----------



## arenasturm (13. März 2009)

von hancock hätte ich mehr erwartet,für mich absoluter reinfall


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immernoch meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Filme überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Camô dank solcher Kommentare wie deinem, werd ich mir den Film erst recht ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. März 2009)

Dies ist mein Stolz und da ist mein Gewehr *sing*
Full Metal Jacket 10/10
Einer der Besten Filme die ich kenne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Serie der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredder87 (13. März 2009)

Heute bekommen und gleich angeschaut. Sehr genialer Film meiner Meinung nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wers nicht kennt hab den deutschen Trailer von der DVD mal geuppt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hOSEPHZF7s

Von mir eine ganz klare 10/10.

MFG


----------



## Bankchar (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


Ich kann davon einfach nicht genug bekommen :>


----------



## Dextra17 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist echt der Wahnsinn! Marvel eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doodlekeks (15. März 2009)

Vorbilder?!
10/10 einfach exrem geil und witzig der Film vor allem der Schluss mit dem Turnier xDD


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz der eigentlich recht billigen Aufmachung, ein nett anzusehender Film,
ich hab noch nie jemanden gesehen, der einen Irren besser spielen konnte...


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Film ist einfach nur abartig krank.


----------



## dalai (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bond hat mich entäuscht, ist einfach kein Bond mehr, mehr irgendein Hollywood Actionfilm.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Der Bond hat mich entäuscht, ist einfach kein Bond mehr, mehr irgendein Hollywood Actionfilm.


traurig aber wahr


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2009)

Lady Death?!
Son wunderbarer Anime-Film, war aber keine DVD sondern Myvideo xD
Trash ohne Ende xD

DVD hab ich nicht im Kopf, würd auf Forrest Gump tippen...geiler Film xD


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Das Leben des David Gale ---- Einfach nur Genial!

10/10


----------



## Lori_ (5. April 2009)

Pirates of the Carribean III - At World's End HD-Rip XviD


----------



## Gored (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr zu empfehlen für alle freunde des klassischen splatterfilms ! in diesem film bekommt der ausdruck hängebrüste eine ganz neue bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2009)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 einer der besten


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da ich 2deutigkeit liebe werde ich morgen mal in die videothek schaun


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uui, den werd ich mir auch mal antun, sobald ich mit BimmBamm's Liste durch bin.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> da ich 2deutigkeit liebe werde ich morgen mal in die videothek schaun


Ja, in der Videothek... "Banned in 31 Countries"... in der Videothek... in Deutschland... in der Videothek....


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uui, den werd ich mir auch mal antun, sobald ich mit BimmBamm's Liste durch bin.
> 
> 
> Ja, in der Videothek... "Banned in 31 Countries"... in der Videothek... in Deutschland... in der Videothek....


ha noch einer der auf bimmbamms liste abfährt ^^


----------



## Greeki (6. April 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestern gesehn und nachher gefragt ob das echt ein Bond war. Es war ein guter Action Movie aber kein Bond, aber bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz guter Film...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, in der Videothek... "Banned in 31 Countries"... in der Videothek... in Deutschland... in der Videothek....


*hust* sry lurock sry ich setzte gewisse seiten mit videothek gleich

edit: der schreibstil erinnert mich an nen altern klassenkameraden von mir wenni ch nicht wüsste das du in der eifel wohnst würd ich glatt sagen du wärst er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (is sinnlos sry)


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wirklich geiler Streifen. Sehr zu empfehlen. 10/10


----------



## Desdinova (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die Mächte des Wahnsinns" bekommt 7/10

Nachdem ich fast eine Woche gegrübelt habe wie der Film heißt (kannte nur noch 1-2 Szenen aus meiner Jugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), hat er mich dann leider doch nicht auf voller Linie überzeugen können.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. April 2009)

Habe mir gestern "Letters From Iwo Jima" reingezogen. 

War ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Action war in miesen Einzelteilen über den ganzen Film verteilt und die von mir erwarteten Einblicke in den zermürbten, wahnsinnigen, selbstmörderischen Kampfgeist der Japaner waren entweder nicht vorhanden oder so plumb dargestellt, dass ich mich zwischendurch gefragt habe... "Moment, wieso sprengen die sich alle in die Luft...? Ohne einen Ami mitzunehmen??" Und dann... "Achja...ehrenvoller Tod, da war was...". 

Am Ende habe ich ein Bild der japanischen Kämpfer im Kopf, das sogar ihre Generäle als taktische Krüppel und ihre Armee als "BANZAAII!"-schreienden Haufen Selbstmordattentäter dastehen lässt. Bloß, dass diese Attentäter es partout nicht schaffen auch nur einen Feind bei ihrer Sprengung zu töten...

Aber hey! Jetzt weiß ich wie eine Höhle aus Vulkanstein von innen aussieht.Na, wunderbar...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern "Letters From Iwo Jima" reingezogen.
> 
> War ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Action war in miesen Einzelteilen über den ganzen Film verteilt und die von mir erwarteten Einblicke in den zermürbten, wahnsinnigen, selbstmörderischen Kampfgeist der Japaner waren entweder nicht vorhanden oder so plumb dargestellt, dass ich mich zwischendurch gefragt habe... "Moment, wieso sprengen die sich alle in die Luft...? Ohne einen Ami mitzunehmen??" Und dann... "Achja...ehrenvoller Tod, da war was...".
> 
> ...


hab den vor n paar wochen mal auf premiere gesehn ich find den grauenvoll aber flags of our fathers dagegen fand ich nicht schlecht (ich glaub die filme wurden irgendiwe zusammengedreht oder so)


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ziemlich querer film


----------



## picollo0071 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (6. April 2009)

NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN...

so ein scheißfilm... gekauft weil er eigentlich recht gut klang und ich tommy lee jones recht mag... derbe langweilig und irgendwie ne kack story... und dafür 4 oscars? pfff

dafür war der anime, dead space recht geil ;D


----------



## Gored (6. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uui, den werd ich mir auch mal antun, sobald ich mit BimmBamm's Liste durch bin.
> 
> 
> Ja, in der Videothek... "Banned in 31 Countries"... in der Videothek... in Deutschland... in der Videothek....



sagt mal was ist den bimmbamms liste ???


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. April 2009)

burn after reading
so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  diese mimiken, gestiken, .. ein meisterwerk   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein weiterer film aus meiner sammlung, für freunde des schlechten humors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier anbei noch ein trailer, für die die es interessiert : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gEDUDmZkyc


----------



## Soldier206 (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz lustiger Film, wenn er auch etwas sinnlos ist^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

gesten 

Monty Python - Der Sinn des Lebens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davor

Herr der Ringe die Gefährten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davor

Monty Python - Das Leben des Brian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

24 Season 1


----------



## picollo0071 (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einer der wohl schlechtesten Filme die ich in letzter zeit gesehen habe :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Na, deine Freundin muss dich ja lieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na, deine Freundin muss dich ja lieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider nicht so wie ichs gerne hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Hehe, ich glaube da haben alle Männer das selbe Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, meine letzte Blu-Ray war: Hellboy - Die goldene Armee


----------



## picollo0071 (14. April 2009)

Was ich mich eher frage ist, wie sie diese Filme alle findet o0
Ständig tanzt sie mit was an, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe, und meint: das soll angeblich voll gut sein


Naja, ich hab mich jetzt mit folgendem Film von dem Schock erholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sex, Drugs and Rock'n'Roll.
Alles was das Männerherz begehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 Superwitzig und die Laserdance-Szene ist schon Erklärung genug für die Bewertung


----------



## Bankchar (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7,5/10


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der skala eine gute 7/10 ,da es nicht für mich zum besten Filmen aller Zeiten gehört,aber mit einem John cusack und Jack Black,die ihres gleichen suchen.
Weder wirklich inovativ (wie zb Sin City, LotR oder Pulp Fiction) aber doch ein tolles aunterhaltungspotential für diejenigen,die sich darauf einlassen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. April 2009)

Lori_ schrieb:


> Pirates of the Carribean III - At World's End HD-Rip XviD




Copy Und Paste einer gerippten DvD Datei ist nicht immer schlau


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Copy Und Paste einer gerippten DvD Datei ist nicht immer schlau


ok das is megarofl!


----------



## Camô (20. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ist ja einige Zeit vergangen Selor, haste dir den Wisch angeschaut? Außerdem wollte ich wirklich nur davor warnen.

Btt: Hmm letzten DVD's waren:

Fargo - von den Coenbrüdern (u.a. Burn after Reading) 8/10 extrem geile Sozialkritik an das "dumme Amerika". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Martyrs - Französischer Horrorfilm, der das Genre revolutionieren soll (viel Lob von großen Horrorregisseuren). Einfach krank, aber dennoch nicht schlecht. Den Film kann man in 2 Teile unterteilen. Zu Beginn viel Splatter, danach einfach nur krank von der Story her. Für eingefleischte Horrorfans ein etwas unbefriedigendes Ende, es wird okkult ohne die Schockmomente vom Anfang. Aber dennoch ein cooles Ende das ein wenig zum Denken anregt. 8/10


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Live-DVD von den Ärzten..
Ungefähr 1000 mal angeschaut


----------



## Gored (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wirklich genial witziger Film, für alle die auch schon Dogma oder die Clerks-Filme gut fanden. Definitiv 9/10 auf der Witzigkeitsskala !!!


----------



## Gored (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (20. April 2009)

Das Bild sollte da eigentlich noch dazu, sry das ich dafür einfach mal 3 Posts gebraucht hab .....


----------



## Bankchar (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epic Fail³

Einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. April 2009)

Scary Movie 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon so oft gesehen aber einfach nur <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. Mai 2009)

Letzte war Resident Evil: Apocalypse

Davor noch die Elfen Lied-Reihe, Stephen King's Nebel und Die Stadt der Blinden


----------



## Edimasta (1. Mai 2009)

BluRay:

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Gored (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was für ein scheiss film, leider nicht mal ansatzweise lustig, ausser man ist ein 14 jähriges mädchen.....*kotz*


----------



## FermiParadoxon (2. Mai 2009)

Matrix Reloaded. 
Revolution schaff ich heute nicht mehr. :'(


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern gesehen - war gut


----------



## Bankchar (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

Superbad (9/10)

Einfach nur eine extrem lustige, amerikanische, Jugendkomödie!


----------



## jeef (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Dumm und Dümmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (14. Mai 2009)

Eben "I am Legend" gesehen.

Und muss sagen, ich hab ein neuen Lieblingsfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War so naja ... 7/10


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

Adam Sandler in Bedtime Stories :>
Bin einfach ein Fan von dem Mann ^^ ich muss das einfach gucken.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Mai 2009)

Guest house Paradiso

Film ist nur auf englisch zu emopfehlen, da dort sehr viel wortwitze sind, und diese im deutschen nicht soviel sinn ergeben.  für mich zählt dieser film zu den besten britischen filmen der letzten jahre. Absolut empfehlenswert wer shawn of dead, hot fuzz und der gleichen mochte. aber aufpassen, ziemlich böser humor.

trailer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 punkten


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






einfach nur geil


----------



## Bankchar (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Druda (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe diesen Film!
der Anfang ist zwar echt langweilig, aber wenns dann losgeht, wirds richtig spannend.
vorallem wenn man vorher nicht weiß, um was es geht^^


----------



## Pymonte (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat ein paar Denkfehler, aber an sich leider die traurige Wahrheit... über die man nur lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Guest house Paradiso
> 
> Film ist nur auf englisch zu emopfehlen, da dort sehr viel wortwitze sind, und diese im deutschen nicht soviel sinn ergeben.  für mich zählt dieser film zu den besten britischen filmen der letzten jahre. Absolut empfehlenswert wer shawn of dead, hot fuzz und der gleichen mochte. aber aufpassen, ziemlich böser humor.
> 
> ...



jup, der film ist absolut wahnsinn. der humor gefällt bei weitem nicht jeden.

aber volle 12/10


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Mai 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch hier ein /signed.

ich bin total auf den 2 teil gespannt.


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht schlecht...  8/10 Punkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand ich irgendwie lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kremlin (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10 ich fand ihn grottenschlecht. :<


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*guck dier ma den 5ten teil an der is Krank*_

_*Cooler film*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Der 2te Teil ist auch dumm.. 1 , 3 , 4 und 5 sind die besten :]_


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*ne das ende vom 5ten teil is Psycho krank als der in de rpresse zerquetscht wierd*_


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Empfehle ich jedem einmal zu schauen

10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Desdinova (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir mal wieder einen Studio Ghibli Film angesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (21. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieblingsfilm <333  10/10 !!


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat mir nicht gefallen... 5/10 Punkten.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

Wo Gibt es den  Film auf DVD wenn der erst seit dem 13 im Kino Läuft ?


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*eventuel Kino?
*_


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

Ja aber das Thema heisst *Eure zuletzt gesehene DvD !!! 


und nicht **Eure zuletzt gesehene kino filme!*


----------



## M_of_D (21. Mai 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat mir nicht gefallen... 5/10 Punkten.



War auch zur Premiere im Kino und kann das nur bestätigen. Wenn man das Buch gelesen hat , hat man ja seine eigenen Vorstellungen , aber was dann im Film endgültig alles rausgenommen wurde war echt schade :/


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja aber das Thema heisst *Eure zuletzt gesehene DvD !!!
> und nicht **Eure zuletzt gesehene kino filme!*


Ist mir durchaus bewusst.

@M_of_D,
Ich fand nicht dass zuviel rausgenommen wurde, ich fands einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

*Super lustiger film
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (22. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *Super lustiger film
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber:

 worst movie ever!


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> sorry, aber:
> 
> worst movie ever!



Der friesische Humor ist etwas ganz besonderes...ich fand ihn relativ gut. Wobei ich eigentlich alle Otto-Filme gemocht habe (bis auf die 7 Zwerge-Filme)


----------



## Topperharly (22. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Der friesische Humor ist etwas ganz besonderes...ich fand ihn relativ gut. Wobei ich eigentlich alle Otto-Filme gemocht habe (bis auf die 7 Zwerge-Filme)



ich kenne den friesische Humor, meine oma kommt von der waterkant.... aber der film ist einfach nur schlecht. die anderen otto filme gehen noch aber der... sorry.


----------



## El Homer (22. Mai 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da haste Recht 10/10


----------



## Perfektboy (22. Mai 2009)

Kann das sein, dass alle ihre Filem mit 10/10 bewerten?

bitte ein bischen streger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst kaufe ich mir ja alle Filme.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2009)

Battle for Haditha






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brilliant gemachter Film. Sehr realistisch dargestellt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann und die ganze Story macht unheimlich nachdenklich. 
Noch dazu eine wahre Begebenheit.

Top Film 10/10
(Wer auf Kriegsfilme steht)

Wer nicht auf Kriegsfilme steht 9/10 ^^


----------



## Bankchar (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10

Ganz böse Gangster, Mädchen in Schuluniformen und ein Epischer Yo-Yo Fight...was will man mehr ?


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ganz böse Gangster, Mädchen in Schuluniformen und ein Epischer Yo-Yo Fight...was will man mehr ?



Ganz klar ... Brüste aber btt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War recht spaßig ... 8/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uff jetzt habe ich keine ahnung ob ich den sehen soll^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefiehl mir sehr gut, die mischung aus Action comedy und super effekten hat einfach reingehauen..und das wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich jedem emphelen der auf matrix oder den ganzen anderen se kram steht^^ und jedem der action mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

    <-- ich bin ein trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (25. Mai 2009)

> uff jetzt habe ich keine ahnung ob ich den sehen soll^^



Du kannst ihn dir ruhig anschauen, nur ich persönlich hatte halt etwas mehr erwartet^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2009)

Oo sieht das nur für mcih so aus, oder sind die beiden weiblichen hauptpersonen aus unseren film die gleichen?^^


----------



## Bankchar (25. Mai 2009)

Haben ne ähnlichkeit, aber sind nicht die selben^^


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

Meine letzte DVD war Shooter.
Sehr guter Film !


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Französisch für Anfänger. Francois ist süß


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10
Fand den Film ned so berauschend


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder lustig 7/10


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lurock (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig....



_Trotzdem geiler Film 
_


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

Butterfly Effect ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

beim letzten DVD-Abend mit Freunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"MATT DAMON!"


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10!


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juni 2009)

Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück.

7/10
witzig aber zugleich auch verblödet


----------



## Desdinova (4. Juni 2009)

*Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10
Ich hatte den Film ganz anders in Erinnerung und irgendwie konnte er mich nichtmehr fesseln. Zudem kann ich Menschen mit solchen Frisuren nicht richtig ernst nehmen...


----------



## Haggelo (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner film ... hat aber auch langweilige stellen 

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
Einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(aber nichts für Frauen hab ich festgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

Gigedigigedi  einfach nur geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Epic <3


----------



## Golfyarmani (12. Juni 2009)

Schöner Film, ich habe mir die ganze Box zugelegt und alle Filme mal hintereinander geschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_sehr cooler film lief auch gestenr im TV
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiss Film, blöde Story mit blödem Ende, Action - whaat?, keine wirklichen Shockermomente (jedenfalls hab ich mich nicht erschreckt oder gegruselt) und iwie lahm..
Das einzig gute war der GT am Anfang.. ;x


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nice , 10/10


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2009)

bisschen psycho ( sogar mehr als der erste Teil ^^ ) und wie ich finde, das Buch nicht wirklich als Vorlage benutzt
trotzdem unterhaltsam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen... Wenn man blau ist sicher ganz nett aber sonst...

6/10


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde mal wieder Zeit das ich den sehe :>

10/10

Kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Gored (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.zirzir.net/image/stalingrad.jpg

10/10  Sehr realistischer, deutscher Kriegsfilm, der schonungslos keine Detail auslässt und die Sinnlosigkeit des Krieges wieder verdeutlicht. In meinen Augen ganz auf einer Stufe mit Anti-Kriegsfilmen wie Apocalypse Now, Hunde wollt ihr ewig Leben und Der Schmale Grat.


----------



## Minati (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I l-l-l-l-l-like it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe diesen "film"


----------



## Fendrin (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,

den hier -->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Eben Gran Torino von und mit Clint Eastwood gesehen.
Tja was soll ich sagen ... außer einfach nur 10/10. Dieser Mann geht nicht klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (13. Juli 2009)

Habe mir vor kurzem nach langem überlegen Aliens vs Predator Requiem gekauft damit meine Sammlung von Alien und Predator Filmen endlich komplett ist.Gebe dem Film mal 6 von 10 Punkten.Er ist nicht ganz schlecht aber auch nicht überragend gut.Die Kampfszenen sind meist zu dunkel un die Story wirkt etwas aufgesetzt und hat viele Logikfehler.
Positiv ist das es mehr blut als im ersten teil gibt und die Monster schön aussehen.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10
Einfach nur geil, besonders die Stelle mit der Tanke!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juli 2009)

Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beste Szene ever:    (Im Sommer mal am Baggerloch nachgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach langer Zeit mal wieder... lustiger Film.


----------



## Chrizp (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bewertung: 4/10


An sich guter Film, aber leider von vielen alten Filmen wie z.B. Haus der 1000 Leichen abgeguckt...und zum Schluß einfach nur noch stumpsiniger Inhalt.....Deswegen die schlechte Bewertung, aber ansichts sache...!!!

mfg

ChriZp


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

_John Rambo(Rambo4)
MEIN ABSOLUTER LIEBLINGS FILM!!MIT MEINEM LIEBLINGS SCHAUSPIELER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film Kriegt von mir 10/10
der film hat ein mega geilen soundtrack und das ende ist einfach nur GEIL (ich muss zugeben das ich heulen musste XD)
Wen Rambo(Stallone) WoW spielen würde wer er ein Krieger genau wie ich
_


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juli 2009)

Wanted 9/10


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer von euch kennt ihn noch?


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


Doch, meine Tochter findet das gaaaanz toll. Ich eigentlich nur nervig, aber was soll man machen? *g

Ansonsten war die letzte DVD Gran Torino... oder war es im Kino? *kratz   Egal, der Film ist richtig gut.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10
Am Wochenende gleich 3 mal angeschaut. Einfach nur genial der Film.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich. Bin dabei fast eingeschlafen. An sich eine gute Idee, wäre da nicht der blöde Banküberfall. :/ Sein Monolog während der Geiselnahme, der anscheinend improvisiert wurde, kam zum völlig falschen Zeitpunkt.

5/10


----------



## Gored (14. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder... lustiger Film.




sehr schöner film, definitiv in der top 3 der besten splatter-filme überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gibts jetzt noch mehr von den alten klassikern neu aufgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zum glück auch einer der letzten filme des genres mit realen tier-snuff szenen.


----------



## Gored (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr trashiger und humorvoller kriegsfilm , nimmt stellenweise das alte italo-western genre auf die schippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann ihn weiterempfehlen 7/10

(ja das hätte ich auch alles in einem post machen können , sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Cavemans Valentine

7/10


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz okay 7/10.
Hat aber durchaus einige schwächen, trotzdem isser doch durchaus sehenswert.


----------



## Auylio (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genial der Film, viele Sachen zwar absichtlich wie in einem billigfilm, aber deshalb so witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lycidia (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur geil die Serie - für Vampirfans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Super der Film! 500/500

Und am besten fand ich (könnte ein Spoiler sein)


Spoiler



Die Szene wo der tüb die xbox packung in den händen haltet, und die xbox sich dann in einen robter verwandelt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Juli 2009)

Gestern gabs ´ne Doppeldröhnung mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Schneewittchen*_ => *7/10* : So sollten Märchen sein, dann klappts auch mit der bösen Stiefmutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Inside*_ => *9,75/10* : Ein fiiiieses kleines französiches Filmchen, besonders uncut zu empfehlen. 
Allerdings hab ich da auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen... bzw eine Freundin mit Hüften wie´n Brauereigaul, aber das tut nix zur Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------------------------------------



Desdinova schrieb:


> _"Die Mächte des Wahnsinns"_ bekommt 7/10
> Nachdem ich fast eine Woche gegrübelt habe wie der Film heißt (kannte nur noch 1-2 Szenen aus meiner Jugend
> 
> 
> ...


Erleb ich auch immer wieder. Was man früher toll fand ist heute manchmal nur noch mittelmäßig.


----------



## M_of_D (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7,5/10 


Film zieht sich ein wenig in die Länge. Nicht ganz so gut wie Das Streben nach Glück, aber trotzdem eine gute Story.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2009)

Hitman

coole Action, seichte Story 


Transformers, Die Rache 

scheiß Story, scheiß Action, das einzig gute is das Megan Fox Brüste so schön springen wenn sie läuft ansonst is der Film SCHEIßE


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

Auf Bluray

typischer Action-Fuim halt ^^
viel geballer, Blut und körperteile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (18. Juli 2009)

Letzte DvD ? 


Ööööööhhh.....


Resident Evil Degeneration...find ich besser als dieser andere Quark hängt viel näher an den Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand ihn nicht gut... Teilweise übertrieben, teilweise einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 ganz witzig, aber nur in Gesellschaft


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 ich fand den film intressant was mich aber sehr beleidigt hat war die schweizer Garde O.o die kein schweizer deutsch reden. hab das mal Googlet und die Schauspielern waren schein bar schweden. das hatte man echt besser machen können, wenn schon richtigs schweizer deutsch und nicht so gefälschten shit.(bei der Szenen wo sie so grottig schweizer deutsch imitiert haben)


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

HOME in HD. Kann man abere auch auf Youtube sehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbDmOt-vIL8


----------



## FraSokBUF (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
hmmm... hab schon länger keine DVD mehr gesehen, mit Ausnahme von Konzert-DVDs a'la Girls Aloud / Rihanna.

Die wirklich letzte (Film-)DVD in meiner XBOX 360 und dem richtigen Fernseher (weil ich zu faul war, sie in den DVD-Player zu werfen) war dann halt die DVD, die dieser Tage ins Haus geflattert ist...

*Best of buffed-Show Vol. 1*

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

Scrubs Season 5

Folge 1-5


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8475:memento.jpg]

Hmm ... ya ... gleichermaßen komisch wie interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2009)

Southland Tales

3/10. So ein Murks! Ein typischer "Gewollt-aber-nicht-gekonnt"-Film.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

Iron Man


----------



## Desdinova (30. Juli 2009)

*Ronja Räubertochter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen und habs diesmal auch nicht bereut. Echt Schade, dass diese Art Märchenfilm heute nicht mehr gedreht werden.
7/10


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ewig nicht mehr soviel gelacht, andererseits hat der Film null Anspruch...
Weiß nicht so recht was man davon zuhalten hat, ich geb ihm 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2009)

Im Reliunterricht ^^ 
echt super dänischer Film ( mit viel viel schwarze Humor )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guter Film...


----------



## Kritze (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joah^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht schlecht...


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (2. August 2009)

Jack Burton > Chuck Norris


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Flight 666 auf dem Wackengelände 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



woho


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Letzte DVD

Senseless - Der Sinne beraubt

Cover poste ich mal nicht, ist glaube ich nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (5. August 2009)

So das habe ich mir Gestern reingezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komischer film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestimmt zum 50. mal rausgekramt. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man bin ich alt. aber der film ist geil ...


----------



## Grushdak (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film war so ... naja
Würde sagen 4,5/10


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 Mädchenkrams halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Twilight, muss ich aber jetzt nicht posten, wird sonst zu groß mein Post^^ 

der war 8/10, obwohl ich mich einfach dagegen gesträubt habe ihn zu gucken, einfach aus Trotz das alle den geguckt haben. Sonst guck ich nicht so viel Mädchenkrams *in Deckung geh*


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2009)

_Mädchenkrams? o_O

O.C ist doch geil! :]_


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum x-ten mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

KUng Fu Panda

fand ihn jetzt nicht so schlecht würd ihn wieder gucken falls er mir wiederin die hände fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (7. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen Bruder.  

Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt das erste mal, dass jemand hier meinen Lieblingsfilm ebenfalls gesehen hat. Zumindest bist du nun einer von den wenigen, der mich nicht fragen muß, wer das auf meinem Avatar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Amen Bruder.
> 
> Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt das erste mal, dass jemand hier meinen Lieblingsfilm ebenfalls gesehen hat. Zumindest bist du nun einer von den wenigen, der mich nicht fragen muß, wer das auf meinem Avatar ist.
> 
> ...


naja den FIlm werden wohl die meisten hier im Forum gesehn haben (sogar ich) aber zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen würd ich ihn nicht zählen


----------



## Mondryx (7. August 2009)

Meine letzte DVD hab ich vorgestern in meiner Nachtschicht gesehen. Nerviger Bereitschaftsdienst^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (7. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Letzte DVD
> 
> Senseless - Der Sinne beraubt
> 
> ...



Um ein Auge zu entfernen braucht man lediglich einen Löffel und etwas Entschlossenheit... Guter Film

Meine letzte DvD war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




I´m lovin´ it


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 Fand das Ende n bisschen doof.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guter Film


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, eine der besten Serien die es gibt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal welche staffel, alle sind genial.


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustige Atmosphäre... Und nicht zuvergleichen mit dem beschissenen 2. Teil.


----------



## XXI. (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 Ich sag nur: Against A Wall of Silence auf Summerbreeze, wenn der Circle Pit so groß is, dass innendrin noch locker 50 Leute stehen können^^
Ist einfach nur Hammer und noch geiler wenn man selbst dabei war! Ich kanns einfach nur jedem empfehlen sich da mal was reinzuziehen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



99999/10
Eine bessere Dvd Box gibt es nicht.
Ich meine wo gibt es sonst klischeehafte Eingeborene, einen durchgeknallten Samurai-Japaner, schwule Rocker-Piraten, Disco-Gangster, einen Panzer und einen sprechenden Papagei?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEED


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_10/10 ich liebe Godzilla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal wie scheisse der film is wen de rorginal godzilla auftaucht is alles wieder gut
die us verfilmung aus dme jahr 1999 is dermasen kacke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top 10 of best movie monsters <-----klicken_


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _10/10 ich liebe Godzilla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mal ganz ehrlich godzila spielt besser fussball als manche bundesligaspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haabe hier die mileniums box rumstehen glaube 7 filme und en alten Godzilla - Der Urgigant. digital remastered und es ist imemr noch grotte xD


----------



## Aero_one (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genialer Film... und doppelt lustig wenn man die "Materie" kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (9. August 2009)

Welcher Film ist das wohl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme (seltsamerweise geht beim Bildereinfügen nur des Cover mit der Gekürzten Fassung^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2009)

_From Dusk Till Dawn <3_


----------



## Ceilyn (9. August 2009)

gestern abend erst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nachher kommt dann wohl noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz guter Film...


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Titten... gnah! Der Film war auch nicht sooo schlecht, aber Robbie hat schon eindeutig bessere gemacht!


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_Gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5 ^^_


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz guter Film...



Ich kann die kommpletten ersten 10 Minuten mitreden^^


----------



## Knallfix (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langsam aber sicher erholt sich Guy Ritchie von der Madonnaritis.
Sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## SicVenom (10. August 2009)

wollte zwar watchmen aber der war schon weg -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEED



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave! *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil. 10/10


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

V wie Vendetta (genialer Film :O)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

Herr der Ringe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich reporte damit der Thread ins musik, film, party forum kommt :>


----------



## Artherk (23. Oktober 2009)

crank


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

der 1er war ja noch gut aber der 2er is grottig -.-


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein recht geiler Dokumentarfilm, jedem Metalhead zu empfehlen


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

einer meiner lieblingsfilme dazu muss man sich dann auch noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reinziehn :>


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> einer meiner lieblingsfilme dazu muss man sich dann auch noch
> reinziehn :>


Hab ich schon lange. Absolut genialer Film.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Hab ich schon lange. Absolut genialer Film.


gibts eigendlich noch einen Metalfilm?

wenn ja kennst du den und kannst du den empfehlen?


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Nein diese Beiden sind die einzigen die ich kenne.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

und ich war mir sicher da gits noch einen :<

damn ...


----------



## jeef (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich verschiebe diesen Thread in der Musik Film etc Forum.

/wink maladin


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Einer der Besten Filme die ich gesehen habe ^^

Und ich dazu noch ein Classicer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

The Dark Knight



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

True Romance (bzw. allgemein die Filme von Quentin Tarantino sind sehr zu empfehlen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Nein diese Beiden sind die einzigen die ich kenne.






BBQBoB schrieb:


> und ich war mir sicher da gits noch einen :<
> 
> damn ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Doku über Wacken...


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Amen K0l0ss das wars

ich freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr aber dann muss ich vorher schon bissl trinkfest werden XD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Hm... DvD war "Twilight - Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen" die letzte^^


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den kann ich mir immer wieder angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2009)

Alle  Star Gate Atlantis  folgen  <333333333333333333


----------



## TheLostProphet (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub die letzte DVD war Donnie Darko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aber vom PC aus hab ich danach noch Der blutige Pfad Gottes und 96 Hours geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (25. Oktober 2009)

- DVD High School Musical 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- DVD High School Musical 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- DVD High School Musical 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------
und nun noch die Soundtracks gekauft
--------------------------------------------

SInd einfach schöne Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , vorallen Vanessa Hudgens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Ja sager - guter film




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EIn DUke kommt selten allein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## utos (26. Oktober 2009)

Disturbia (9,5/10)
Einer der besten Filme, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist einfach spannend. Von Anfang bis Ende einfach super Handlung und gelungende Dialoge.
Und die Hauptdarstellerin sieht auch nich schlecht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

Da ich erst einige (alte) Sci-Fi-Klassiker billig erstehen konnte, waren diese im Programm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Film ist obwohl er schon sehr alt ist, noch immer eine der Besten Visionen einer nur eine gnadenlose Dystopie. Mehrere Bands (z. B. Wumpscut) haben in der Vergangenheit ja schon Soundsamples des Films für ihre Lieder verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein düsterer Science-Fiction aus dem Jahre 1976. Trotzdem immer noch - was die Stimmung angeht - ein total geiler Film (mit Peter Ustinov in einer sehr guten Rolle). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Film ist wirklcih genial kam vor kurzem im TV hab ihn mir gleich angesehn 
krasse scheiße so lautet mein urteil :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute in der Schule: "Kein Wald mit Buchen"


----------



## Teal (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hat meine Freundin rtdz versucht, mich auch endlich mal zum "Vollblut-Trekkie" zu konvertieren. Hat nicht ganz geklappt, war aber dann doch recht nett...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film des letzten Video-Abends. Wurde leider überstimmt... (warum will sich keiner "Requiem For A Dream" ansehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Geniale Filme von Kevin Smith ^^

Und heut abend eventuel Dogma ^^_


----------



## m1chel (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die DvD von Heaven schall burn : Iconoclast II , obwohl sie jetzt nicht der kracher war


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Full Metal Village

guter  Film^^ nicht spannend oder umwerfend sondern halt einfach gut


----------



## xiaobaoxi (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

geiler film :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War trotz ganz nettem Ende irgendwie langweilig... Naja, mal sehn wie der zweite Teil ist - der kommt wohl nächstes Wochenende dran...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der film war so was von scheisse so Billig gemacht, das ich nach 15 Minuten ausgeschaltet habe, war echt sein Geld nicht wert!!!!!


----------



## Matress (11. November 2009)

L.A. Crash


----------



## Teal (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich am Samstag angeschaut... War eher... naja... Ich werde mit der Kirk-Ära einfach nicht warm...


----------



## Firun (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich mir am Wochenende angesehen, immer wieder unvorstellbar für mich warum diese Serie eingestampft wurde.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

Bad Boys



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

Bad Boys 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WUZZA!!!!


----------



## Sin (17. November 2009)

Gestern alle 8 veröffentlichten Episoden von Stargate Universe angeguckt.

Fazit: Es ist kein richtiges Stargate mehr, irgendwie fehlt da was. Hoffe die folgenden Folgen sind besser :-(


----------



## Knallfix (18. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> *Firefly Bild*
> 
> Habe ich mir am Wochenende angesehen, immer wieder unvorstellbar für mich warum diese Serie eingestampft wurde.



Ja, habe ich mir vor kurzem auch angeschaut. Wirklich klasse. Sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Film einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. November 2009)

Gestern gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*s. Darko*
98 Minuten grandioses Einschlafkino das in keiner Sekunde auch nur ansatzweise an den Vorgänger rankommt, den aber ständig versucht zu kopieren. Und das Ende hat mal wieder gezeigt... _„same shit, different part“_ ...nur deutlich langweiliger und (wie so viele Fortsetzungen) total überflüssig. Den würd ich selbst auf´m Grabbeltisch noch liegen lassen.
*0/10 *


*Drag me to Hell*
Netter kleiner Fluchfilm mit ein paar schönen Effekten und coolem Ende. Ansonsten nichts wirklich umwerfendes... hatte mir etwas mehr von Film und Sam Raimi versprochen obwohl ich vorher schon viel negatives gehört hab. Kann man sich aber mal ansehen.
*6/10 *


*My Bloody Valentine 3D* (in 2D)
Blutiger aber sehr vorhersehbarer Slasher mit hohem Bodycount, wenig spannender Story nach Schema F und ein paar ganz ansehnlich inszenierten Kills bei denen der 20. Spitzhackenmord irgendwann aber auch keinen Spaß mehr macht. Und das ätzende an 3D-Filmen... es passiert zu viel IN die Kamera. Mag im Kino gut kommen, aber in 2D siehts teilweise dumm aus... das hat in den 80ern schon genervt. 
*3/10*


*Das Haus der Dämonen – The Haunting in Connenticut*
Aaaaach ich mag halt Filme über besessene Geisterhäuser die auch ohne übertriebenem Splatter auskommen und eher auf Story und Spannung setzen.
*8/10*


*Transformers – Die Rache*
Eigentlich mag ich CGI-Schlachten und an solchen No-Brainern hab ich ja auch meinen Spaß, aber Transporno2 war der absolute 2 ½ Stunden-CGI-Overkill... größer, bunter, lauter, knalliger, explosiver, effektvoller und hirntoter... Michael Bay weiß was Kinder wünschen. Wenn man´s Hirn auf Eis legt mag er durchaus unterhalten, mir war´s einfach zuviel von allem... und Transflummi 1 fand ich noch relativ ansehnlich.
*2/10* (für die Effekte)


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

ich hab als letztes V wie Vendetta geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein sehr guter Film 9/10


----------



## Frek01 (22. November 2009)

gestern die 3,5stunden Herr der Ringe 3 - Extended Edition angeguckt^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _EDIT _=> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Terminator - Die Erlösung*
Interessant... anders als erwartet. Sicher kein Vergleich zu den alten Filmen und man merkt, dass die Reihe auf mehr als einen Teil angelegt wurde... was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muß. Aber für mich schon ein annehmbarer Beginn des neuen "Terminators" in dem es mal nicht nur um John, Mami, den Metallschädel und die ewig gleiche Jagd geht sondern DIE Zeitperiode zeigt, die in den alten Filmen leider immer nur sehr kurz angerissen wurde. Und es war nicht das hirnlose CGI-Actiongenudel von dem ich gelesen habe. 
Für den nächsten Teil hoffe ich, dass sie die Figur des John Connor mehr in den Vordergrund rücken... die erschien mir etwas "blaß". Wer die alten Filme nicht kennt dürfte hier nicht unbedingt verstanden haben warum ausgerechnet ER so wichtig für die Zukunft sein soll. Von ein paar dummen Momenten mal abgesehen hat mir der Auftakt doch sehr gut gefallen... ich hatte schlimmes gehört und wenig erwartet.
*8/10*


*The Grudge 3*
Knarz-Girl ist zurück... zusammen mit ihrem katzenjammernden Sohn und der (kaum abgewandelt) immer gleichen Story die mittlerweile genauso wenig vom Hocker reißt wie die kaum noch vorhandenen Schocker oder Effekte. Warum der Film dann ab 18 ist bleibt ein Rätsel... Man merkt aber sehr häufig, dass es eine Direct-to-DVD Produktion ist. Und scheinbar wird auch „Der Fluch“ eine ebenso endlose wir hirnlose Film-Serie. Lohnt sich nichtmal mehr für Fans.
*1/10*


_EDIT:_
*Siegburg*
Ungewöhnlich guter Film (basiert auf dem Foltermord in der JVA Siegburg 2006) der trotz leichter Kürzungen immer noch ziemlich hart (ganz ohne Splattereinlagen) aber eher ungeeignet für einen lustigen DVD-Abend ist. Ungewöhnlich, weil er von Trashgranate Uwe Boll ist!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheinbar kann der Mann doch mehr wenn er die Finger von irgendwelchen Games lässt. Allerdings läßt der Fall an sich (und eine Zelle als einziger Drehort) auch kaum Raum für dumme Spielereien. 
*8/10* für´n BOLLwerk... hätte nicht gedacht, daß ich sowas noch erleben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (27. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *Terminator - Die Erlösung*
> Interessant... anders als erwartet. Sicher kein Vergleich zu den alten Filmen und man merkt, dass die Reihe auf mehr als einen Teil angelegt wurde... was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muß. Aber für mich schon ein annehmbarer Beginn des neuen "Terminators" in dem es mal nicht nur um John, Mami, den Metallschädel und die ewig gleiche Jagd geht sondern DIE Zeitperiode zeigt, die in den alten Filmen leider immer nur sehr kurz angerissen wurde. Und es war nicht das hirnlose CGI-Actiongenudel von dem ich gelesen habe.
> Für den nächsten Teil hoffe ich, dass sie die Figur des John Connor mehr in den Vordergrund rücken... die erschien mir etwas "blaß". Wer die alten Filme nicht kennt dürfte hier nicht unbedingt verstanden haben warum ausgerechnet ER so wichtig für die Zukunft sein soll. Von ein paar dummen Momenten mal abgesehen hat mir der Auftakt doch sehr gut gefallen... ich hatte schlimmes gehört und wenig erwartet.
> *8/10*



Auch gerade auf Blu Ray gesehen. Bild und Ton 10/10
Und bis auf einige stellenweise absolut schachsinnige Dialoge eine positive Überraschung.
Christian Bale, auch wenn ihm das Drehbuch manchmal Blödsinn auf die Lippen gelegt hat, ist John Connor. Wüßte niemand besseres für die Rolle.
Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal etwas mehr sorgfalt beim Script, McG könnte auch in die Wüste geschickt werden,  und juhuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cradle will fall – Baby Blues*
Eine Familie weit abseits auf einer Farm, der Vater als Trucker kaum im Haus, vier kleine Kids und eine überforderte psychisch kranke Mutter die eines Tages durchdreht. Vater ist nicht im Haus, wer bleibt also um als Ventil für ihre Störung herzuhalten...? 
Ein kleiner Thriller abseits vom Hochglanz-08/15-Hollywoodhorror dem man ein kleines Budget durchaus ansieht und der zu allem Übel noch mit einer B-Movie Synchro gestraft wurde (aber noch nicht auf Pornosynchro-Niveau). FSK 16 und uncut, da die Gewalt mehr im Off stattfindet und mit 73 Minuten zwar eine eher kurze Laufzeit, aber relativ schnell gehts auch schon zur Sache. Der Film ist also auf Wesentliche reduziert, was mir ganz gut gefallen hat. Negativ ist wohl die günstigere Mache und die Synchro, obwohl Mum´s Sprecherin zwischendurch auch ganz gut klingt. Positiv find ich die unverbrauchte Story und Colleen Porch (könnte fast als Angelina Jolie´s Schwester durchgehen) als Mutter die durchaus ansehnlich spielt. 
B-Movie der kaum was für verwöhnte Hochglanz-Horrorfans sein dürfte, aber für Freunde von kleineren Filmen vielleicht ganz interessant... und hier noch´n Link zum englischen TRAILER, aber Vorsicht, könnte Spuren von Spoilern enthalten… ich find er zeigt fast schon zuviel.
*7/10*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Der Kaufhauscop (ich musste Alkohol trinken um den Film zu überstehn)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Resident Evil Extinction - guter FIlm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Auch gerade auf Blu Ray gesehen. Bild und Ton 10/10
> Und bis auf einige stellenweise absolut schachsinnige Dialoge eine positive Überraschung.
> Christian Bale, auch wenn ihm das Drehbuch manchmal Blödsinn auf die Lippen gelegt hat, ist John Connor. Wüßte niemand besseres für die Rolle.
> Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal etwas mehr sorgfalt beim Script, McG könnte auch in die Wüste geschickt werden, und juhuu
> ...



Ich muß sagen ich war positiv überrascht nach der doch streckenweise vernichtenden Kritik an den Film. Die erste Viertelstunde war sehr gut gemacht und auch der Rest des Films (auch wenn er etwas nachlässt) ist gutes bis sehr gutes Actionkino. Mich hat bloß etwas dieser Riesenrobo gestört der mich doch erheblich an Transformers erinnert hat. 
Achtung Spoiler



Spoiler



Dafür war der Auftritt des 80ziger Jahre Arnies klasse. Was hab ich blöd geschaut. Hätte nie gedacht das die das so gut hinbekommen.



Was mich bloß wieder aufregt. Ungeschnitten gibts wieder nur die Blu-Ray. Der DVD-User muß sich mit der Kinofassung begnügen. Grml


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Grad gestern angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film ist super gemacht. Beim ersten mal anschauen hat es mich umgehauen.
Das einzige was nervt ist der Anfang^^


----------



## Yaglan (2. Dezember 2009)

Die letzten beiden Filme die ich gesehen habe waren 

Transformers 2 Die Rache.
Und 
Terminator die Erlösung.

Bei Transformers muss ich sagen war ich mehr als entäucht. Ich bin mit Transformers Groß geworden. Schon bevor RTL es ausgestrahlt hat hatten wir eine Ganze Kasette davon. Und den Film habe ich geliebt.
Deshalb war ich etwas entäucht von Transformers 1 aber fand ihn immer noch gut.
Aber teil 2.....
Ich werde wo Michael Bay drauf steht genau überlegen ob ich mir das antuen soll.
Ich war total begeistert wo ich gelesen habe der 2 Teil soll etwas mehr story haben. Nur es passte nicht mehr zu teil eins. 
Die Transformers waren nur noch Roboter ohne einen Character. Für Action ohne Hirn einschaltung noch ok aber sonst....

Nach Transformers 2 und das was ich von GI Joe gehört habe habe ich mit das schlimmste bei Terminator 4 erwartet.

Aber ich muss sagen das einzige was mich wenn überhaupt gestört hat ist einmal die Klassische musik...... fehlte einfach. 
Und das es nicht ganz die Zukunft war die man aus den beiden Filmen her kannte. Aber es ist ok.

Da Terminator 3 jahr mit Fest zur geschichte gehört ist es ok.

Das es ein neuen terminator gegeben hat lag daran das der Atom Krieg einige jahre Später gegeben hat. So hat es noch mehr gestaltungs möglichkeiten gegeben. 

Aber auch ich vwar von der einen stelle mehr als begeistert. Das nenne ich mal Computer Grafik in Perfection fast. 
Überhaupt die stellen mit den T800 waren ziemlich genial. 

Ich freu mich schon auf den 5 teil aber ich hoffe mal das gerücht ist nicht war.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube zu dem Film brauch ich nichts sagen ^^ 10/10


----------



## Æxodus (2. Dezember 2009)

[attachment=9560:images.jpg]

Enemy Mine - Geliebter Feind
Ein sehr genialer Film 10/10


----------



## Yaglan (3. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm ich weiss ja nicht. Wo ich das Kino Plakat gesehen hatte war mein Gott wie kommt man nur auf so eine Scheisse eine Knarre als Bein?

Bis jetzt ein Bogen drum gemacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Hm ich weiss ja nicht. Wo ich das Kino Plakat gesehen hatte war mein Gott wie kommt man nur auf so eine Scheisse eine Knarre als Bein?
> 
> Bis jetzt ein Bogen drum gemacht.


genau so gehts mir auch


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

film zu abgedreht... mööööööp ....
die letzte dvd *überlegt*
Latino Heat 
The eddie guerrero story müsste das gewesen sein... 

für mich als wrestlingfan ein muss^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Hm ich weiss ja nicht. Wo ich das Kino Plakat gesehen hatte war mein Gott wie kommt man nur auf so eine Scheisse eine Knarre als Bein?
> 
> Bis jetzt ein Bogen drum gemacht.


Es ist halt eine Homage an die alten Grindhouse Kinos der 70er Jahre. Da waren solche abgedrehten Storys üblich.


----------



## Yaglan (3. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Homage an die alten Grindhouse Kinos der 70er Jahre. Da waren solche abgedrehten Storys üblich.



oK 70iger Jahre.... Hm das war noch vor meiner Zeit *g*


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> oK 70iger Jahre.... Hm das war noch vor meiner Zeit *g*


Vor meiner auch, aber man kann sich mit sowas ja auch heute noch beschäftigen und mögen ^^ Außerdem gibt es ab und zu in verschiedenen Kinos immer mal Grindhousenächte bei denen so alte Streifen gezeigt werden. Ist wirklich mal einen besuch wert.


----------



## Huntergottheit (6. Dezember 2009)

The Last House on the Left (neuverfilmung)
von Wes Craven
ziemlich fett,vorallem das ende (kopf, mikrowelle, boom) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (7. Dezember 2009)

jep The last House on the left war schon sehr gut. The Hills have eyes der erste Teil war auch noch genial. Meine natürlich auch die Neuverfilmungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Teal (7. Dezember 2009)

Gestern "musste" ich mal wieder einen weiteren Star-Trek-Film ansehen. Dieses Mal war es Teil 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selten so einen langweiligen Science-Fiction gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich abgedreht aber war allen in allem gut


----------



## Knallfix (21. Dezember 2009)

Transformers 2.
Teil 1 fand ich recht fetzig, von Teil 2 hatte ich nörgelnde Kritiker im Kopf.
Fazit: Macht Spaß, auch wenn etwas weniger CGI sicher besser gewesen wäre.
Während sich zB 2012 viel zu ernst nimmt als Effektorgie und dadurch versagt, machen die Robos auch im 2. Teil Spaß.

The Hangover:
Naja ... manchmal witzig.
Die Bilder im Abspann sind aber spaßiger als der ganze Film. Man hätte den Abend verfilmen sollen und nicht den Tag danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K.


----------



## Vartez (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz gut der Film nur zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und direkt danach kam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ganz nett, aber eig nur geguckt weil Lieblings Schauspieler drin vorkamm ^^


----------



## Knallfix (28. Dezember 2009)

eher schwacher trailer, herrlicher film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2010)

Meine letzte DVD war "NOFX Backstage Passport". Ich weiß, etwas untypisch für diesen Thread aber war ne ziemlich coole DVD über ihre letzte Welttournee und hat mehr Spaß gemacht zu schauen und war oftmals auch spannender als so mancher Film, den ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe. Solche Weihnachtsgeschenke sind klasse! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

James Bond: Die another day

sehr geiler film


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

James Bond: The World is not enough

rawr diese atomphysikern is so geil und der satz zum schluss

ich dachte Chrismas kommt nur einmal im jahr :3

einfach hammer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ananas Express

Eine Kifferkomödie mit der ich sehr viel Spaß hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein sehr guter Film, finde ich.


----------



## LemmeL (10. Januar 2010)

The Hangover

Allerdings auf Bluray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ist auf 100" Leinwand gut-sehr gut!

Film an sich geht, paar nette Szenen sind drin! Und wie etwas weiter oben, die Bilder im Abspann sind tatsächlich besser als der Film an sich


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

Letzte DVD war glaub ich Fluch der Kraibik 3


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

James Bond - Der Morgen stirbt nie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Letzte DVD war die 7 Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein genialer film über nen coolen junggesellenabschied.

_"Ach Quatsch. Das ist nur verpöhnt, genau wie... Masturbieren im Flugzeug." - "Nooah, ich bin sicher das ist auch verboten." - "Ja, nach dem 11. September vielleicht, weil alle so empfindlich sind. VIELEN DANK BIN LADEN!"_


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die dt. DVD ja leider noch auf sich warten läßt (12.März?) mußte erstmal die US-DVD reichen...

Aaaach ich weiß nich... die erste halbe Stunde war wirklich super 



Spoiler



(praktisch als Remake vom H2-Original zu verstehen)


, danach geht der Film eigene Wege. H2 ist zwar dreckig, die Charaktere sind schön kaputt und die Optik düster, aber so wirklich Spannung wollte bei uns (bis zum Ende) nicht ganz aufkommen. Dafür war die Story vielleicht doch zu gewöhnlich bzw. zu dünn. Auch die relativ häufigen 



Spoiler



Traumsequenzen von Mama oder Michael´s zwischenzeitliches Aussehen


 dürften kaum jedem gefallen.

Wirklich klasse ist Michael´s mittlerweile wenig zimperliche Art zu morden. Ohne übertriebene Blutfontänen oder umherfliegende Innereien á la SAW und Co... einfache rohe Gewalt ohne Spielereien, hart und brutal... und wenn sie schon tot vor ihm liegen sticht/tritt/schlägt Michael noch ein halbes Dutzend Mal weiter auf seine Opfer ein. Wundert mich fast nicht, daß die FSK den Film beim ersten Durchgang nicht durchgelassen hat. Vielleicht nicht der blutigste Halloween, wie das deutsche Cover vermitteln will, aber bestimmt der brutalste.

H2 geht stark los und überzeugt vor allem durch die einfache aber brachiale Gewalt, der Rest ist wohl Geschmacksache. Werd mir die dt. DVD auf jeden Fall kaufen (falls uncut).
Bis dahin => *4-8 / 10* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Taxi 4
Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn der Humor stellenweise etwas abgedroschen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Dokumentationen und diese könnte ich mir immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die ich zumindest nicht sehen kann =0

Edit: Doch wenn ich quote seh ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## jeef (15. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt erst geguckt wollte immer mal habs aber dann immer wieder vergessen ^^
aber hab nichts verpasst der ist crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (15. Januar 2010)

Wie kann man hier bilder Posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

mit [.img] dem link des Bildes [./img]

ohne punkte


----------



## Huntergottheit (15. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



witzig 10/10


----------



## LaVerne (15. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann solltest Du Dir die da vormerken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere themen-bezogene sehenswerte Dokus:

- *Cinemania *http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F32158%2CCinemania
Der Film begleitet echte Film-Nerds durch ihren Alltag. Und damit meine ich nicht jene Leute, die ein paar DVDs zu Hause stehen haben (wie ich[1] - verglichen damit fühle ich mich erfrischend normal und lediglich leicht obsessiv), sondern absolute Freaks, die zu jedem Film die Darsteller, Zeit des Erscheinens, Laufzeit etc. herunterbeten können, das Tageslicht meist nur im Kino erleben und sofort erkennen, ob der Projektor richtig eingestellt ist.

- *Denn sie kennen kein Erbarmen - Der Italo-Western* http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F99965%2CDenn-sie-kennen-kein-Erbarmen---Der-Italowestern
Koryphäen und Beteiligte wie Clint Eastwood, Thomas Milian oder Ennio Morricone erzählen, wie die Italiener das einzig originäre Filmgenre der Amis eroberten und erneuerten. 

-* Schlock! The Secret History of american movies* http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F34568%2CSchlock-The-Secret-History-of-American-Movies
Exploitation pur: Für eine Handvoll Dollar und mit viel Enthusiasmus gedreht und zum "Kult" avanciert - eine kleine, amüsante und äußerst kurzweilige Geschichte des amerikanischen C-Films von Roger Corman bis Doris Wishman. "Film" ist eben mehr als nur der gerade aktuelle "Blockbuster".

- *100 Years of Horror* http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imdb.com%2Ftitle%2Ftt0166940%2F
Der "klassische" Horrorfilm von den Anfängen bis zur relativen Neuzeit (1996) in einer sowohl informativen als auch unterhaltsamen TV-Serie abgehandelt. 

- *Midnight Movies: From the Margin to the Mainstream* http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F89186%2CMidnight-Movies
Von Romero über Jodorowsky zu Lynch: Die kleine Handvoll tatsächlicher "Kult-Filme" bzw. "Midnight Movies" ausführlich vorgestellt und ihre Auswirkungen auf das moderne Kino erläutert. 

- *Easy Riders, Raging Bulls: How the Sex, Drugs and Rock 'N' Roll Generation Saved Hollywood *http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F47776%2CEasy-Riders-Raging-Bulls
Wie eine kleine Bande größenwahnsinniger Irrer unter beständigem Drogeneinfluß die Filmfabrik übernahm und mit dem "New Hollywood" die aufregendste Ära des amerikanischen Kinos einläutete - und gleichzeitig damit ihren Untergang in Form der heute üblichen am Reißbrett entworfenen "Blockbusters" heraufbeschwor. Von Scorsese, Coppola, Spielberg, Lucas, Peckinpah, Hopper, dePalma, Friedkin und anderen Psychopathen, die auszogen, das Filmgeschäft mit Realitätsnähe, Anspruch und Innovationen ohne Kompromisse zu revolutionieren und sich schließlich einer Horde gleichgültiger Finanzmanager ergeben mußten, denen sie die "Erfolgsrezepte" selbst aufgezeigt hatten. Biskinds gleichnamiger Buch-Bestseller, nach dem sich die Doku richtet, ist nach wie vor umstritten, auch wenn hier die handelnden Personen einen Großteil der aufgezählten Behauptungen im Interview bestätigen.

Der Dokumentar-Film in seiner vielfältigen Form ist leider auch heute ein eher selten gewürdigtes Format, wobei es dort eine Menge zu entdecken gibt - zumal sich diese Streifen mit der Realität befassen. Echte Perlen wie z. B. *Skinhead Attitude* (http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F61857%2CSkinhead-Attitude), *Bukowski: Born into this* (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0342150/http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0342150/) oder *Hollywood und der Holocaust* (http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ofdb.de%2Ffilm%2F70544%2CHollywood-und-der-Holocaust) harren ihrer Entdeckung.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe wenig erwartet - und noch weniger bekommen.

"Der erste Film, bei dem die Deutschen ohne Schuldgefühle über Nazis lachen können! Geradezu eine Befreiung des deutschen Publikums!" meint der Regisseur in den Extras in seiner maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung und scheint mit anderen offensichtlichen Volldeppen einer Meinung: "Der letzte Film, der jemals über Nazi-Deutsche gedreht werden mußte - danach gibt es nichts mehr zu zeigen." Aha!

[1] Ein kurzer Nerd-Test: Regisseure und Darsteller aufzählen ist leicht. Wer zusätzlich noch jeweils fünfzehn typische Filmmusiker, fünf Kamera-Leute (mit Zuordnung der Filme natürlich - und Michael Ballhaus zählt nicht) aufzählen und ihre Besonderheiten herausstellen kann, obendrein noch mehr als drei sog. "Set-Designer" sowie "Assistent Directors" nennt, der ist "stark filminteressiert".
Wer die Begriffe nachschlagen muß, ist relativ sicher und ein absoluter Amateur. Wer ein wenig grübeln muß, aber dennoch die Aufgabe erfüllt, ist schwer gefährdet, aber noch kein Nerd (das ist die von mir willkürlich gesetzte Grenze, ab der ich mich noch in die Normalität retten kann). Alles darüberhinaus ist - nerdig! Geh wech!


----------



## Knallfix (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der film ist geil
eben geguckt


----------



## LemmeL (17. Januar 2010)

Weeds Bluray.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nette Serie muss ich sagen und ein wirklich schöner Humor! Kannte die Serie vorher überhaupt nicht und hab sie auf Verdacht gekauft Genau das Richtige für einen Abend mit Männern, Bier und Pizza Dazu als Bluray für ne Leinwand gut geeignet.

Bild:
Geguckt über Beamer und Leinwand (siehe Sig)
Auch wenn das Bild stellenweise bei dunklen Szenen sehr körnig und unscharf wirkt, ist an einigen Stellen eine hervorragende Schärfe zu erkennen!

Ton:
Ton ist sogar in 5.1 vorhanden, was für eine deutsche Synchro was neues ist Dazu sehr gut abgemischt und der Soundtrack bzw. die Musikhintermalung ist einsame Spitze!

Warte nun gern auf die 2te Staffel. Also bis sie auf Bluray erscheint!


----------



## Haxxler (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2010)

James Bond: LIzenz zu töten 

James Bond ist einfach der geilste !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (18. Januar 2010)

Gestern gesehen: Watchmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorweg: Ich kucke ungern Comicverfilmungen, meistens arten solche Filme in Spezialeffektorgien ohne Sinn und Verstand aus (so geschehen in X-Men, Spiderman, Hulk, etc.).
Watchmen hat mich aber positiv überrascht, ich habe mich während der 2 1/2 Stunden gut unterhalten gefühlt. Der Film ist von einer erfrischend anderen und auch teilweise witzigen Herangehensweise an das Superhelden-Genre geprägt. Die Charaktere waren gut besetzt, z.B. hat mir der Schauspieler Jackie Earle Haley als "Rorschach" super gefallen. 
Die originelle Geschichte ist natürlich dem Zeichner der Original-Comics, Alan Moore, zuzuschreiben. Leider unterscheidet sich das Ende des Films stark von dem der Comics.

Fazit: Da selbst ich als Genre-Kritiker mich gut unterhalten gefühlt habe, gebe ich mal *7/10*.

PS: Wie kam der Film an eine FSk-16 Freigabe? o_O Einige der Splatterszenen wären imo selbst für einen FSK-18 ziemlich brutal.


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Hab ich am Samstag mit einem Kollegen geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut


----------



## Teal (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Film wurde mir bei einem Videoabend von einem Freund empfohlen, der total auf Asia-Kram steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag so etwas normal gar nicht, hab mich aber mal spontan hinreißen lassen. 

In dem Fall muss ich sagen: "Welcome to Dongmakgol" (2005) ist ein toller Anti-Kriegs-Film, der mal nicht aus den USA kommt, sondern aus Südkorea. (Unbedingt im Originalton samt Untertiteln anschaun!)

Hier noch der Trailer:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDgue1pGmZw[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe diesen Film, eine der wenigen Buchverfilmungen die wirklich klasse sind (o.K. ich liebe auch das Buch dazu *g* Ein hoch auf King ^^)


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein SUPER Film


----------



## DasX2007 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Dark Knight auf Bluray. Sehr geiler Film!


----------



## Nagostyrian (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dvd abend mit freunden. war seeehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (2. März 2010)

The Simpsons- Der Film <3 Wenn auch bissl spät...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (2. März 2010)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder: The Blair Witch Project

und was ich noch empfehlen kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4mujk825LXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der verdammtnochmal gruseligste Film den ich je gesehn hab!


----------



## Matress (3. März 2010)

Vorhin Smokin' Aces geguckt und danach (zum glaub ich 17. Mal) Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## ElectroRob (8. März 2010)

Ich habe heute folgende Blu-Rays bei amazon bestellt:


Final Fantasy - Die Mächte in Dir (Steelbook) 
Underworld Evolution (Steelbook) 
District 9 (Limited Steelbook)
Ninja Assassin (Special Edition Steelbook)
2012 (Limited Steelbook)
The One 
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 
Silent Hill 
Rocky 1-6 - The Complete Saga 
Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich


Hier meine Filmdatenbank: ElectroRob's Blu-Ray's


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade gestern geschaut , und immer noch Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xJjag5Ypb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matress (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer schön in die Fresse ! PewPew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl der schon nicht mehr lustig ist ^^


----------



## Teal (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich vom Stil her etwas an "Lola rennt" erinnert (was gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), war jedoch irgendwie zu viel in einander gepackt... Liebesgeschichte, Drama um die Vergangenheit, Action... Weniger wäre hier imho mehr gewesen. 



Spoiler



Das fällt speziell auf, als die ganzen Leute nach Ende des Films anfangen auf dem Bahnhof zu tanzen... Da dachte ich nur "WTF soll das nun sein?"


----------



## kaldorei (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut sehenswert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch das deutsche Cover, was n bissl vollgestopft daherkommt, m. M. nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch das hier (auch ziemlich krass, aber auf völlig andere Art und Weise):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (12. März 2010)

Zuletzt gesehen und aktuell noch in meinem DVD-Player:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertung: 8/10
Finds ganz lustig und teilweise regt es echt zum nachdenken an. Ausserdem mags ich's gelegentlich gern schnulzig und davon gibts hier ne Menge ^^

Wenns explizit um Filme geht, dann wars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertung (vorläufig): 2/10
Der Anfang ist unglaublich langatmig, so langatmig das ich dabei eingeschlafen bin (deshalb auch die "vorläufig" Wertung). Ausserdem waren die Hand voll Zombies die es bis dahin zu sehen gab nicht wirklich toll...


----------



## michael92 (12. März 2010)

Ich habe als letztes Horsemen geschaut
ist ein Prima Film =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Die letzte DVD die  gesehen  habe war der Goldene Kompass



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwierig, extrem schwierig dieser Film. Absolut großartig. Aber nichts, wirklich nichts für schwache Nerven oder schwachem Magen.
9/10 Manche Szenen hätten wirklich nicht reingemusst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Film der nachdenklich macht. Ebenfalls schwierig.
10 / 10.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Handlung egal! Hauptsache blutig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig guter Film!


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. März 2010)

m1chel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diese DVD und nicht der Kracher...was muss eine Band denn noch auf DVD bringen damit sie der Kracher wird?
Eine der besten DVD's die ich seit langem gesehen habe, die Performance von HSB ist einfach nur genial.
10/10


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_BluRay : _
_
_
_Sherlock Holmes_
_Jennifers Body_
_Ice Age 3_
_Fall 39_
_
_
_Jetzt grad die Funhouse Tour von Pink.._


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Forrest gump ist immer noch der beste film ^^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (21. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (22. März 2010)

Sweeney Todd, Horseman, Orphan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (22. März 2010)

@Billy Eastwood: Avatar wird erst am 23. April 2010 auf BD/DVD veröffentlicht -> FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico Colin (22. März 2010)

"My Bloody Valentine 3D"

Netter Slasher mit einigen sehenswerten Szenen. So richtig Spannung kommt in dem Film zwar nicht auf, aber bietet dafür gute Schauwerte. Ist aber schon komisch Jensen Ackles aka Dean Winchester in einer anderen Rolle zu sehen als in "Supernatural".


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2010)

_Ninja Assassin (BluRay)_


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ninja Assassin (BluRay)_



Wie ist der Filme So?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2010)

_Der Anfang ist nice..die Effekte sind 1A..die Story ist auch gut - mir gefällt der Film :-)_
_
_
_Nachher werd ich mir wohl auch nochmal Wall-E anschauen..danke für den Tipp Sora _


----------



## Teal (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unglaublich geiler Film


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Nico schrieb:


> "My Bloody Valentine 3D"
> 
> Netter Slasher mit einigen sehenswerten Szenen. So richtig Spannung kommt in dem Film zwar nicht auf, aber bietet dafür gute Schauwerte. Ist aber schon komisch Jensen Ackles aka Dean Winchester in einer anderen Rolle zu sehen als in "Supernatural".



Kannst du laut sagen, war für mich anfangs auch ein wenig seltsam.

Wenn wir schon bei Supernatural sind ...
meine letzte DVD war Supernatural Staffel 2 CD 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2010)

_Jetzt grad : Drag me to Hell (BluRay) und danach : Bolt - Ein Hund für alle Fälle (BluRay)_


----------



## Billy Eastwood (23. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> @Billy Eastwood: Avatar wird erst am 23. April 2010 auf BD/DVD veröffentlicht -> FAIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hindert mich nicht dran ihn schon vorher auf DVD zu gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdenken -> Posten -> Win


----------



## Minati (23. März 2010)

Dr. House - 3. Staffel, 3. CD, 3. Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich einen weiteren meiner DVD-Spontankäufe von vor 2 Jahren (!!!) "abgearbeitet". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toller Film, war mal wieder etwas anderes.


----------



## Desdinova (29. März 2010)

Passend zu Teals Avatar, gabs dieses Wochenende "The Machinist" zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die schauspielerische Leistung angeht, finde ich Christian Bale hier hundert mal besser als in den Batman-Filmen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (31. März 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was die schauspielerische Leistung angeht, finde ich Christian Bale hier hundert mal besser als in den Batman-Filmen.


Yay! Finde ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gab es gestern Abend einen netten Importfilm: *Moon* von 2009! Diesen Film werde ich mir wohl auch nochmal im Kino ansehen, wenn er denn - gut *ein Jahr* nach dem Release in UK - auch endlich mal in die deutschen Kinos kommt... (angepeilter Termin war glaube ich Ende Juli 2010). Die englische DVD/BR gibt es ja auch schon seit November 2009 zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Achtung Spoiler zwischen 1:10 Min. und 1:43 Min!*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q[/youtube]​


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab es zwar noch nicht gesehen aber das Wochenende wird GANZ LANGE WERDEN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

_Shooter (BluRay)
Marley & Ich (BluRay)
_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Shooter (BluRay)
> Marley & Ich (BluRay)
> _



Wie war Shooter? Den überleg ich mir auch schon ne geraume Zeit.

Bei mir gabs "Lock, stock and two smoking barrels".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt mir Guy Ritchie jetzt einfallslos vor. Mit "Snatch" hat er nicht mehr als "Strg+C / Strg+V" vollbracht, nachdem ich diesen Film gesehen habe.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Wie war Shooter? Den überleg ich mir auch schon ne geraume Zeit.



_Ich fand ihn super..liegt aber sicherlich auch mit daran , das ich Actionfilme und Mark Wahlberg mag.. ;-)_


----------



## Sunn (12. April 2010)

district 9 

der Film war so genial und das bei einem low budget von 1,5 millionen dollar^^


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

The Inglorious Bartards und Inglorious Basterds.

Letzteren habe ich schon im Kino gesehen und jetzt auf DvD.


----------



## Desdinova (14. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich fand ihn super..liegt aber sicherlich auch mit daran , das ich Actionfilme und Mark Wahlberg mag.. ;-)_



Na dann werd ich mir den wohl mal ansehen müssen. Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gabs die letzten Tage folgendes:

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand den Film garnicht übel, obwohl ich im Vorfeld so meine Befürchtungen hatte, was Jim Carrey in einer ernsten Rolle angeht. Insgesamt hab ich mir den Film noch etwas tiefsinniger vorgestellt, allerdings find ich den Schnitt sehr gelungen.
----------

You Kill Me



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe den Film jetzt zum zweiten mal gesehen und fand ihn diesmal besser. Viel schwarzer, trockener Humor mit einem für meinen Geschmack zu seichten Ende.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
horrorfilm halt.... da braucht man keine grandiose schauspielerische leistung erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FUCK YOU CHEV CHELIOS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe diesen film


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

The big Lebowski. Total überbewertet!


----------



## Asayur (19. April 2010)

Hinter dem Horizont, wirklich ein genialer Film, in dem man den lieben Williams in einer ernsthafteren Rolle sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (19. April 2010)

Jaja, Humor auf höchstem Niveau....Aber was erträgt man nicht alles für das Lied der lesbischen Seemöwe....[attachment=10271:beavis_and_butthead_do_america.jpg]


----------



## Huntergottheit (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 	Geile Serie, Spannung und schwarzer Humor. Season 5 folgt. Empfehlenswert. Ab 18.	10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaube das achte mal das ich den film gesehen habe. gefällt mir ziemlich gut !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (22. April 2010)

Avatar, Bluray.
Das Bild setzt sicher neue Maßstäbe.
Enttäuschend das es HD Ton mal wieder nur in Englisch gibt und das 0 Extras auf der Scheibe sind. 
Die nächste Version - dann mit Extras, und die Übernächste - dann noch länger, sind natürlich schon angekündigt worden -.-


----------



## NexxLoL (23. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Das Bild setzt sicher neue Maßstäbe.


Ich mag das Bluray Bild nicht.....es sieht irgendwie künstlich aus :/ Also nicht auf Avatar bezogen, sondern allgemein....


----------



## Knallfix (23. April 2010)

Schau dir Blurays auf nem Plasma an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



knall


----------



## Huntergottheit (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genial wie der vorgänger. 10/10


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. April 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gerade mit meiner freundin geschaut. und was soll ich / wir sagen. hin und weg, einfach genial, vorallem dass ende lässt einiges offen.


----------



## Tim Armstrong (26. April 2010)

Fand den ersten absolut top!
Also eine Kaufempfehlung?


----------



## Veritasse (26. April 2010)

Omg ist Boondock Saints schon in Deutschland erhältlich?

Wenn ja war dass ja ein Epic Fail meinerseits xD


----------



## Huntergottheit (27. April 2010)

Ja ich empfehls dir zu kaufen.
Ja ist erhältlich in deutschland auf dvd.

Viel Spass mit!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

AVATAR in 2D^^ hammer geil


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich wieder ein Film mit Niveau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

War eine BluRay - New Moon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Sci-Fi der "alten" Schule aus dem Jahre 1985. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (3. Mai 2010)

Kurzer Prozess



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Film lange vor mir hergeschoben, weil ich das befürchtet habe, was nun eingetreten ist. Ich finde diesen Film absolut durchschnittlich und phasenweise sogar richtig langweilig. Mit etwas gutem Willen kann ich den Film noch als "solide" bezeichnen, allerdings ist er im Vergleich mit einem Meisterwerk wie "Heat" einfach nur enttäuschend.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die beste Comicverfilmung! Noch vor The Dark Knight und Sin City.


----------



## Teal (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gurke hätte ich lieber mal in der Videothek stehen lassen sollen... Nicht ganz so schlimm wie Teil 1, aber dennoch der zweit-schlechteste Fantasy-Film, den ich kenne. (Platz 1 ist übrigens "Die Schwerter des Königs", selbst die Dumm-Dialoge bei Narnia waren da noch besser...)


----------



## Huntergottheit (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

netter backwood slasher aus norwegen(!!!1),war wie teil 1 sehr gut. weiter so!


----------



## Eremzet (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





von Woddy Allen, fand ich ganz nett


----------



## xdave78 (4. Mai 2010)

Hab zuletzt auch AVATAR geschaut. Und ich finde den Film grosse Klasse. Nicht mal wegen der Story (obwohl ich die OK finde)..einfach wegen der Technik und den *grandiosen* Bildern. Terminator 2 hat auch ne Scheiss Story...trotzdem is es ein Kultfilm.

Also kurz meine letzten 3 geschauten DVDs:
Avatar 10/10
The Hangover 10/10
Pirates of Silicon Valley 8/ 10


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ein genialer Film. Könnte ich immer wieder gucken.


----------



## Knallfix (11. Mai 2010)

Sonntag vom Flohmarkt mit gebracht.
Robocop - MGM SuperMegaDuperEdition, Version aus dem deutschsprachigem Ausland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer wieder nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie in Team America nicht singen würden, wäre der Film imo noch besser.

Knall


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2010)

_Taking Woodstock - toller Film..gefällt mir gut :-)_


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

Gilt BlueRay auch? dann hab ich SweenyTodd gesehen.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Payback.
Mel Gibson's bester Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Mad Max mal aussen vor gelassen)

Knall


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hannibal Lecter ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genialer Film ^^

Hab gestern 2012 geguckt. 

Wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder staunen soll. Die Effekte waren ja ganz hübsch und beeindruckend, aber gleichzeitig sind die Aktionen (Flugzeug fliegt durch 2 einstürzende Türme) und die Vorstellung für mich irgendwie zum lachen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ein ganz guter Film


----------



## Asayur (31. Mai 2010)

Müsste, kurz nachrechnen ... jap Hitman gewesen sein, super Film (auch wenn ich den Darsteller von 47 irgendwie nicht mag,
auch wenn er ihn gut spielt *gg*)


----------



## Minati (3. Juni 2010)

Avatar - BluRay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rockt!


----------



## Drous (7. Juni 2010)

96 hours mit Liam Neeson. Fantastischer Action-Film.


----------



## Martel (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Story:  6/10
Action: 10/10

Besonderheit: 2 sehr gute Schauspieler wie ich finde, und der Aufbau des Filmes. Erst den Tatort und dann das was geschehen ist. Einfach geil.

Teil 2 muss ich mir nochmal ausleihen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juni 2010)

eben Zombieland geschaut voll geil der Film^^ total die verarsche aber voll lustig , hat mir gefallen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-cIjPOJdFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2010)

Spitzen Film!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlwkA42MGLc[/youtube]


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2010)

_Hat zufällig jemand Alice im Wunderland geschaut? Lohnt es sich?_


----------



## Zartaras (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Blu-Ray, total geiler film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2010)

_Ratatouille - absolut schöner & toller Film..

BluRay natürlich..

Jetzt versteh ich auch wieso das Bild als Referenz gilt ;-)_


----------



## Knallfix (20. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmDhSNssaOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht richtig schlecht aber zuviel gewollt und dabei öfter mal gestolpert, allzuviel Geld und Zeit hat man scheinbar auch nicht gehabt.
Teil 3 dann bitte wieder mit Dafoe, die FBI Milf war nur ein schwacher Ersatz.

knall


----------



## Knallfix (21. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4fvCMLudyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angucken, unbedingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Juni 2010)

*Coraline*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön animierter Film, der für meinen Geschmack aber noch etwas morbider hätte sein können. Insgesamt aber dennoch 7/10.


----------



## Yaglan (23. Juni 2010)

Wie macht man denn hier so ein Bild rein?

Hannibal Rising
Sehr geiler Film aber auch ziemlich Hart. Manche erinnerungen sollten wirklich in vergessenheit bleiben....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oBj_Ict4M


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2010)

Forrester - Gefunden

Ein wunderbarer Film! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (23. Juni 2010)

Meine letzte DVD war Requiem For A Dream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Film mit einem echt heftigen Ende... ziemlich traurig am Schluss. Als der Film zu Ende war, konnte ich es einfach nicht fassen, das er so ausgeht. Absolut unerwartet.
Man könnte schon fast sagen, dieser Film ist kein Film, sondern Kunst.

10 von 10 Punkten. Anschauen!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehr fragwürdig. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr geiler film :>


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Juli 2010)

haben eben grade 2012 zu ende geguckt ein sehr geiler Film richtig spannend und man fühlt richtig mit . 2012 hat mir sehr gut gefallen ^^


----------



## Desdinova (6. Juli 2010)

*Der fantastische Mr. Fox
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbarer Stop-Motion Film von Wes Anderson nach einer Buchvorlage von Roald Dahl (Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik).

Edit: Ich seh gerade, alles was ich geschrieben hab, steht eigentlich schon auf dem Plakat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber egal. Ansehen!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand Alice im Wunderland geschaut? Lohnt es sich?_



Ich hab den geschaut. Und ich finde, es lohnt sich. Aber man sollte den alten Disney-Film dafür schon gesehen haben. Aber super Synchronsprecher bzw. Modelle für die Rollen dabei, besonders gefällt mir Alan Rickman bzw. seine deutsche Synchronstimme als die Raupe Absolem. Mir ging zeiweise Anne Hathaway mit ihrem Getue ein bisschen auf den Keks, aber das war eben die Rolle. Sonst ein, meines Erachtens, sehr gelungener Film - Aber kein Kinderfilm mehr, was die Altersfreigabe ab 12 bestätigt.


Meine letzte DVD war "Tage oder Stunden".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPL07pUBod8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beim Ende hab ich mitgeweint, weil klar wird, welches Motiv hinter all den Pöbeleien gegen langjährige Freunde und seine Familie steckt. Wundervoller, ruhiger Film, der auf jeden Fall sehenswert ist.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab den geschaut. Und ich finde, es lohnt sich. Aber man sollte den alten Disney-Film dafür schon gesehen haben. Aber super Synchronsprecher bzw. Modelle für die Rollen dabei, besonders gefällt mir Alan Rickman bzw. seine deutsche Synchronstimme als die Raupe Absolem. Mir ging zeiweise Anne Hathaway mit ihrem Getue ein bisschen auf den Keks, aber das war eben die Rolle. Sonst ein, meines Erachtens, sehr gelungener Film - Aber kein Kinderfilm mehr, was die Altersfreigabe ab 12 bestätigt.



_Alles klar , danke für dieses kleine Review , dann werd ich ihn mir wohl mal anschauen :-)_


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Zombie-Streifen mit unkonventionellen Story.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

Denn wollte ich mir neulich kaufen, habt es aber sein lassen! 

Ist der gut oder Grotten schleicht? xD


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Denn wollte ich mir neulich kaufen, habt es aber sein lassen!
> 
> Ist der gut oder Grotten schleicht? xD




Also ich steh ja auf die 0815 Zombie Filme à la "Irgendwo gibts nen BIO-Unfall und alle werden Zombies"

Doch dieser Film hat ne wie schon gesagt "unkonventionellere"  Story als die Andern. 

Es geht um ein Polizei-Team, dass ihren ermordeten Freund rächen will, der von einer Gangsterbande umgebracht worden ist, jedoch geht einiges schiwf und die 7 Polizisten werden von den Gangstern geschnappt. die Hälfte des Teams wird umgebracht 3 werden in Ruhe gelassen(Diese Szene ist ziemlich brutal).

Plötzlich hört man von drausen Zombiegeschrei und die Polizisten-Leichen stehen wieder auf, dann gehts eigendlich Los...
Die Polizisten müssen sich mit den noch verbliebenen Gangstern zusammentun, um zu entkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Der Film hat kein Happy end ;D


----------



## WofKaizor (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2010)

Männer die auf Ziegen starren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von diesem Film habe ich mir mehr erwartet. Ich kann mit absurden Drehbüchern alá "Burn after reading" eigentlich recht gut umgehen, hier entwickelt die Geschichte jedoch nie einen eigenen Reiz. So kann nur die gute Besetzung, mit George Clooney, Jeff Bridges und Ewan McGregor ein paar Höhepunkte setzen, die gegen Ende aber immer seltener werden. Leider nur 6/10 ...


----------



## Laxera (20. Juli 2010)

lol...was ihr net alles guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^




naja bei mir war es: Stargate SG-1 Staffel 2, die 2te DVD - Speziell die Folge: In the Line of Duty (da ich versuche dazu ne Fanfiction zu schreiben - für die die stargate kennen, das ist die in der der Symbiont (Tok'ra) Jolinar im SGC auftaucht und leider (wie ich finde) einfach zuviel falsch macht, dafür das so ein Symbiont eigentlich über das wissen seines Wirts verfügt und wie die die die Folge kennen stirbt der Symbiont am ende, was ich schade fand/finde und deshalb will ich ne FF schreiben wo sie überlebt (und nen anderen Host hat...Jack hat es einfach verdient mal "Snakefied" zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Männer die auf Ziegen starren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich gestern geguckt und teile deine Meinung völlig!

Nach "Oh Brother where art thou" und "Burn after reading" hatte ich echt hohe Erwartungen an den Film.
Streckenweise blitzen auch wirklich gute Szenen und Dialoge auf.
(Beispielsweise als sie vor dem arabischen Wegweiser standen)
Aber insgesamt hat der Film kaum einen erkennbaren roten Faden und immer wenn man denkt er kommt in Fahrt, versandet er wieder.

An den Darstellern liegts nicht, die sind alle prima.

Wirklich schade.


----------



## Makalvian (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine meiner liebsten Komödien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basterd (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

*Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp*

Ein Film der eine wunderbare Idee als Vorlage hat und dabei aber weit hinter den Möglichkeiten bleibt.

Das beginnt mit der Besetzung. Die beiden Helden sind eher danach ausgewählt worden, auf Postern gut auszusehen als nach ihren schauspielerischen Leistungen und spielen dann auch mit der Ausdruckskraft einer Valiumtablette, dabei schafft es weder der Umstand, das er ein Halbgott ist noch der vermeintliche Tod der Mutter, Percy irgendwelche erkennbaren Emotionen zu entlocken.
Der dritte im Bunde ist, wie üblich bei dieser Art von Filmen, eine billige Eddy Murphy Imitiation dessen Sprüche für die Humoreinlagen sorgen sollen aber eigentlich bloss nerven.

Die CGI Effekte liegen lediglich im unteren Mittelmaß, dafür gibt es aber einen Haufen davon.

Dazu wartet der Film mit Logiklöchger von der Größe von Scheunentoren auf.

mal ein paar Beispiele



Spoiler



- Der fiese Stiefvater soll Percys Geruch überdecken? An sich schon abstrus aber funktioniert das auch, wenn Percy in der Schule ist? 
- Eigentlich sollen die drei in 10 Tagen den Herrscherblitz finden machen sich aber erstmal auf den Weg in den Hades. 
- Percys wichtige Ausbildung in dem Camp (?) dauert genau einen Tag. Dann ist er so gut um eine Hydra zu besiegen. 
- Der Eingang zum Olymp und zum Hades liegt in Amerika 
- Der Fährmann will sie als Lebende nicht einlassen (was korrekt ist) läßt sie nach Bezahlung aber doch rein ?



Fazit:
Wer sein Gehirn ganz prima auf Durchzug schalten kann wird von diesem Streifen sicherlich irgendwie unterhalten werden,
Der Rest ist eher genervt. Lediglich die Szene im Hades (der eher wie die christliche Hölle aussieht) sticht positiv heraus.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

*Book of Eli*

Als fast schon fanatischer Fan von Endzeitfilemn aller Art hatte ich mich sehr auf diesen Film gefreut.

Richtig enttäuscht wurde ich nicht, aber der Sabber der Euphorie tropft auch nicht von meinen Lippen.

Positiv zu vermerken sind in jedem Fall eine gute inzenierte Endzeitatmosphäre, eine tolle Kamera und Bild Regie sowie spitzen Schauspieler bis hin zu einer Nebenrolle von Tom Waits (ich bin unwürdig)

Ansonsten läßt es der Film sehr ruhig angehen, immer wieder unterbrochen von kurzen blutigen Martial Arts Ausbrüchen. 

Und grade diese Mischung aus Autorenfilm und Streetfighter II funktioniert meiner Ansicht nach nur bedingt und verwundert genau wie die Hauptfigur die Wanderprediger und Mordmaschiene zu gleich ist.

Fazit :
Endzeitfans müssen sich diesen Film ohnehin angucken, schließlich gibt es kaum Futter für uns und schon gar nicht so hochkarätig besetzt.
Der Rest sollte ein bisschen flexibel sein.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Basic Instinct


----------



## Dweencore (1. August 2010)

''Jackass nummer zwei der Film''(mit all dem kram,den wir im Kino nicht zeigen konnten)''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 Wirklich jede Stelle aus dem Film bringt mich zum lachen ,wirklich jede.
Vor Allem ist die Stelle wo sich Bam den Schwanz die Schwänze auf den Arsch einbrennt empfehlenswert xD.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fand ihn hammermässig den film. schon dreimal angeschaut.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir im urlaub wieder mal alle folgen reingezogen. krieg ist scheisse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2010)

*The Blind Side*
mit Sandra Bullock (die dafür einen Oscar bekommen hat), Kathy Bates und Quinton Aaron.

Inhalt: Reiche weisse Südstaatenmutter (Sandra Bullock) und deren Familie nimmt armen schwarzen Jungen auf und födert ihn selbstlos bin er ein Riesenfootballstar wird.
Das ganze soll die wahre Lebensgeschichte des Footballprofis Michael Ohre erzählen.

(Achtung Spoiler!)

Der Film könnte einem gefallen wenn man entweder

- Märchen mag und sich Sandra Bullock als gute Fee und Michael Ohre als armen Müllerjungen vorstellt und dann sein Gehirn abschaltet
 oder
- auf grenzenlosen Amikitsch steht.

Denn alle Figuren sind eindimensionale Klischees

Die weisse Familie ist gut und selbstlos bis zum Erbrechen, der schwarze Junge ist einfältig aber mit viel Ressourcen, alle anderen Schwarzen sind böse, gefährliche Gettho-Gangster und Sandra Bullock Freundinnen sind alles spiessiger Landadel.
Sandra Bullock ist sogar so rein und edel, dass sie auf den abwegigen Vorwurf hin, alles nur aus Berechnung getan zu haben, um ihrem alten College etwas Gutes zu tun, ernsthaft darüber sinniert, ob an dieser Anschuldigung tatsächlich etwas dran sein könnte, und sie vllt nicht nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe gehandelt haben könnte.

Schade eigentlich, denn der Regisseur weiss was er tut und Sandra Bullock spielt sehr ordentlich (Der Oscar ist aber eher übertrieben finde ich), gelegentlich ist der Film auch wirklich unterhaltsam.
Das war dann aber auch schon.

Für alle nicht Amis also: Vorsicht hohe Gutmenschen- und Kitschgefahr.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2010)

Mit meiner Mutter den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angesehen... fand ihn echt cool nochmal anzusehen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. August 2010)

Gestern auf Blu-ray:

*From Paris with Love* - super Actioner mit Lachgarantie.

*Film:* 9,5/10
*Bild: *8,5/10
*Ton: *8,5/10
*
Alice im Wunderland* - ähm ja Herr Burton das war irgendwie nix. Nicht das der Film schlecht war, aber für einen Burton war er halt auch nicht wirklich gut. Hatte mir da nach dem Trailer mehr versprochen - schade!

*Film:* 6/10
*Bild: *9/10 - halt ein Disney
*Ton: *9,5/10 - hier wurde schön mit den einzelnen Kanälen gespielt

Heute Nummer 404 auf Blu-ray gekauft und gleich im Player gelandet:

*Old Dogs *- Was ein saukomischer Film. Ich habe mich echt weggeschmissen und musste des öfteren zurückspulen, weil ich vor lauter Lachen den nächsten Gag verpasst hatte.

*Film:* 9,5/10
*Bild: *9/10 - halt ein Disney
*Ton: *6/10 - halt Komödie


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

*Legion*

Der Erzengel Michael begibt sich unter die Menschen um ein Kind, welches die letzte Hoffnung der Menscheit darstellt zu beschützen, denn Gott hatt die Nase voll von seinem Werk.
Dazu verschanz sich Michael mit der völlig überraschten Kindesmutter und einigen nicht weniger überrumpelten Gästen in einem abgelegenen Wüstendiner um den Angriffen der bessessenen Schwachen zu trotzen.

Eigentlich ganz gut gedreht, besetzt und mit ordentlichen Effekten entwickelt sich der Film schnell zu einem "Warum-Film" (Achtung Spoiler!!!)

Warum tauchen in solchen Filmen immer nur die Erzengel Michael und Gabriel auf. Machen Raphael und Uriel Urlaub?
Warum fackeln die Angreifer das Diner nicht ab oder fahren ihre Autos hinein. Oder sprengen es, schließlich ist da ne Tankstelle.
Warum übernehmen die Engel nicht die Kontrolle über die Menschen IM Diner, was sie eigentlich tun könnten, denn sie haben es mit Menschen ausserhalb schließlich auch getan? 
Warum sind die Engel draussen nur noch hohles Kanonenfutter? 
Warum ist das noch ungeborene Baby die Hoffnung für die Menschheit?
usw.

Das nimmt einem dann doch den Spaß an dem Ganzen.

schade.


----------



## Ihateyou (11. August 2010)

Citizen Kane

Epic movie is epic.


----------



## sykee (11. August 2010)

Der Soldat James Ryan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag den film da er (meiner meinung) gut die damalige zeit wieder spiegelt


----------



## KunQ (11. August 2010)

Nach so langer Zeit endlich The Dark Knight auf HD angeguckt! Bei nem 42" Schon sehr krasser Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ganz klar 11/10!

Dann noch Kampf der Titanen (2010) aber fand den eher Langweilig, so ein schöner Fight gegen den Kraken oder gegen die Götter wäre doch einfach mal Göttlich gewesen :>
Kampf der Titanen bekommt nur 4/10, da die Atmosphäre richtig gut war, aber sonst eher Langweilig.


----------



## Teal (11. August 2010)

Nachdem ich schon längere Zeit von meiner Freundin und deren Freundinnen zu Star Trek - Voyager genötigt wurde, ist nun schon eine Weile DS9 dran. Haben heute ein paar Folgen der ersten DVD/Season 3 angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

DAs Leben des Brian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Sherlock Holmes =) Ich habe ihn aber bereits im Kino gesehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. August 2010)

Bube, Dame, König, grAS
oder der Originaltitel
Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich ein sehr lustiger und unterhaltsamer Film
Ich wurde positiv überrascht


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

*Friendship*

Deutscher Film über zwei junge Männer aus der ehemaligen DDR, die kurz nach dem Mauerfall kurz enstchlossen nach San Franzisco reisen.
Dummerweise reicht ihr Geld nur für einen Flug bis New York.
Die restlichen paar tausen Kilomenter müsen sie improvisieren.

Der Film basiert angeblich sehr frei auf einer tatsächlich so passierten Reise.

Das nimmt man ihm aber nicht ab, denn zu klischeeig sind die Dinge die dem ostdeutschen Gespann so passieren.
Von Countrybars über durchgenallte Autofahrer bis zu einem Gefängnisaufenthalt und einer Bikergang ist alles dabei.

Ich hab mich trotzdem gut unterhalten, denn schauspielerisch wie handwerklich geht der Film in Ordnung 
und wenn man die Latte nicht zu hoch hängt ist das ganze ziemlich amüsant und abwechslungsreich bis hin zum dramatischen Ende.


*Wolfman*
Das aktuelle Remake

Eigentlich mag ich weder Werwolf- noch Vampyrfilme.
Beide Mythen finde ich höchst ungruselig.

Und auch in Wolfman wirken die Werwölfe eher ...komisch als bedrohlich.
Allerdings dürfte ein Grund darin liegen, dass versucht wurde sich an den Look des Originals von 1941 anzulehnen.

Warum hat mir der Film trotzden gefallen?
- erstklassige Darsteller
- gute Atmosphäre mit vielen Anleihen an die klassischen Horrorstreifen
- ungewöhnlich viele schöne derbe Splatterszenen für so einen Film (wählt uncut im Menue aus!)

Das reicht für nen netten Videoabend.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2010)

vor kurzem hab ich mir nochmal das leben des Brian reingezogen :>


----------



## Sunyo (1. September 2010)

Meine letzte DVD (ich meine damit nicht i-welche Filme aufn PC etc. sondern DVD) war "Dick und Doof - Best of"


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. September 2010)

Heyho meld mich mal wieder nach monaten
Neuester Streifen diesmal :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt amüsant der film ,lol :-) IMDb 8.2/10 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0446029/


----------



## Tuldrim (2. September 2010)

Friendship. War so naja... kann mit diesen deutschen Gefühlsdusel-Filmen immer nichts anfangen. Hätten sie sich auf den Humor beschränkt, wäre er echt gut, aber immer dieses rumgeheule nervt tierisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (9. September 2010)

Die letzte Film DVD die ich gesehn hab war Sherlock Holmes....Die letzte DVD im allgemeinen war die VAYA CON TIOZ! ..Dazu noch Helden leben lange doch Legenden sterben nie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieser film war sehr erfolgreich. ich empfand ihn als sehr spannend und gucke mir bald teil 2 an


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


teil 2 kommt heute ran. natürlch in uncut beide teile.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Mein letzter DvD war Fight Club. Sehr guter Film

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. September 2010)

*KICK ASS*

Der Film war mal richtig gut.
Wer auf eine völlig durchgeknallte Handlung mit überraschenden Wendungen und einer netten Portion Splatter steht
ist hier richtig.
Das hohe Niveau kann der Film zwar nicht bis zum Schluß durchhalten, aber dennoch mein Geheimtip des JAhres.


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

Cube.
Hab den vor ewigkeiten mal auf RTL gesehen und mir mal ausgeliehen. War ganz okay. Zwar kein Kracher aber mal ne nette Abwechselung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toller Film hab den gestern Abend geschaut!


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Gestern Abend mal wieder gepflegte Gaunereien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. September 2010)

Die letzten Glühwürmchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wirkliche Trauer empfinde ich in Filmen leider nur sehr selten, aber als der Abspann von "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" lief hatte ich einen richtigen Klos im Hals. Ein wunderbarer Anti-Kriegsfilm von Studio Ghibli und nicht wie so üblich von Hayao Miyazaki sondern Isao Takahata, der zwar nicht so viel Wert auf spektakuläre Kulisse legt wie der Ghibli-Übervater Miyazaki, aber die Charaktere, besonders Setsuko, sehr glaubwürdig gestaltet hat.

9/10 Punkte, großartig!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2010)

Familiy Guy, 1.Staffel


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

*Paranormal activity*

Geiler Thriller/Horror-Film. Teil 2 soll auch bald ins Kino kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (4. Oktober 2010)

John Rambo und The Rock Uncut versteht sich. Heute Hitman


----------



## TheEwanie (4. Oktober 2010)

AVATAR!!!(10/10)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern Abend, Komischer film finde ich... denn kann man aber anschauen wenn alle guten Filme schon gesehen hat.


----------



## Knallfix (29. Oktober 2010)

Mutter ist gelandet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alien Anthology auf Bluray.
Die englische Version, alle Filme aber auch mit deutscher Tonspur.
Da die deutsche Box kurzfristig auf Ende November verschoben wurde (Gerüchten zufolge hat Fox die USK Flatschen vergessen ...  ) wurde die englische geordert.
Neben ein paar gespaarten Euros auch das imo deutlich schickere Cover, auf der deutschen Box macht sich ein Facehugger breit.

Zu den Filmen selbst sag ich mal nichts, jeder hat seinen Favoriten und das ist auch gut so 
Bildqualtität bei Teil 1 und 2 sind fantastisch. Immer wieder erstaunlich was man, wenn man will, aus alten Filmen rausholen kann.
Teil 3 ist gut
Teil 4 hingegen ist ein ebenso schlechter Scherz wie die erste Gladiator Bluray. (Unbedingt drauf achten, Gladiator Bluray nur als 10th Anniversary Edition kaufen.)
Ton bei allen 4 Filmen klasse.

Knall


----------



## Drous (29. Oktober 2010)

Iron Man 2, tolles Popcorn Kino.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geiles Konzert!


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Public Enemies, mh na ja 5/10 würd ich mal sagen. Ich mag Johnny Depp total aber der Film war manchmal echt langweilg, schlecht geschnitten und unübersichtlich. Ist sicher eine intressante Story aber ich persönlich finde sie nicht so gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5sBf4WMidk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (14. November 2010)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon Valahalla Rising gesehen? Bin mir noch net sicher ob ich mir den antun soll.


----------



## patpatrick (15. November 2010)

Inglorious Basterds

War anfangs etwas skeptisch, das ist aber wirklich ein toller Film, viel Action aber auch viel Humor, obwohl das Thema ja nicht unbedingt auf Humor schließen lässt. Christoph Waltz spielt total klasse, der hat sich den Oscar wirklich verdient.


----------



## Hagbart (15. November 2010)

Storm Warriors. Endlich der Nachfolger von Stormriders.


----------



## Twikeus (16. November 2010)

U2 Live


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

herr lehmann.

"Fanta-Rainer!!"


----------



## moehrewinger (22. November 2010)

Kick-Ass und Centurion. Beide ziemlich gut.


----------



## Huntergottheit (22. November 2010)

sons of anarchy season 2


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2010)

repo men - kann man weiterempfehlen. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoll, jedoch sehr unterhaltsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt auch mal einen kleinen *Rückblick auf das Filmjahr 2010* in meinem Blog verfasst!


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

The Story of Ricky


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Januar 2011)

Da habe ich doch glatt etliche Filme unterschlagen. Also habe ich gleich noch einen *2ten Teil des filmischen Jahresrückblicks 2010* in meinem Blog verfasst!


----------



## XLarge TeaM (4. Januar 2011)

Rampage (Uncut) - absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## marc26 (4. Januar 2011)

hmm letzte dvd war saw 6 ^^


----------



## yves1993 (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2011)

Southpark Staffel 2 3.DVD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Januar 2011)

Bananacat schrieb:


> The Story of Ricky



oh ja... einer von meinen lieblings trash filmchen. vorallem die synchro in diesem film ist der absolute hit. habe ihn mir letztes jahr auch endlich mal als original besorgt. und geschaut zuletzt... öhm, glaube vor drei wochen. könnte auch sylvester gewesen sein. kein plan mehr. bin gerade am stargate sg I schauen. die komplette serie.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2011)

Babylon A.D. mit Vin Diesel

5/10
Recht langweilig das ganze.


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2011)

Zuletzt geschauter Film war _Brothers_...

Insgesamt ganz nett, aber natürlich kein Film wo man viel Action erwarten kann. Relativ tiefgründige Gefühle bei den Schauspielern, Natalie Portman ist natürlich das Highlight. ^^

Würde mir aber den Film nicht auf DVD kaufen, so toll war er auch nicht.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Ich schau ihn mir morgen an - mal schauen wie er mir gefällt._


----------



## Ol@f (21. Januar 2011)

Requiem for a Dream



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auf krasse Atmosphäre steht, sollte hier mal ein Blick drauf werfen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achamenes (22. Januar 2011)

Dirty Sanchez, echt gut gemacht aber vermutlich nicht für jederman.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Januar 2011)

Pulp Fiction
bin kein tarantino fan, somit kann ich nicht verstehen warum der film bei imdb auf den all time best 25 auf platz 4 oder 5 ist?
fand den nur langatmig und so wirklich sinn hatte der für mich auch nicht.

für alle die den streifen mögen...lasst mich leben :-)


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Naja is halt Kult...

Die Erzählweise und so... Damals bahnbrechend, oft kopiert, nie erreicht... 



Gerade den alten Tron nochmal angeguckt...
Genauso klasse wie lustig 



> "Die Chancen, dass Sie Recht haben, stehen 68 zu 71."
> "Sehr komisch."
> "Ende der Kommunikation."


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige Gute Matches dabei, doch auch ein Paar Recht langweilige (Grade die ganz Alten^^) Aber so würd ich sagen kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2011)

#9 von Tim Burton und Shane Acker, er hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen, die Atmosphäre, der Grafikstil und auch die Story waren wirklich fantastisch,
ich hab nur ein Problem mit dem Film: er müsste noch ne halbe Stunde länger sein, irgendwie kommt das Ende zu früh für meinen Geschmack ^^


----------



## Tschubai (25. Januar 2011)

Hab als letzten Film "Devil" gesehen - endlich mal wieder ein guter Horrorfilm.....kann ich echt empfehlen....

Ansonsten schau ich mir gerade die komplette Serie "Eureka" an - echt genial^^


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir heute Abend "The Road" angeschaut und bin wirklich hin und her gerissen - mit Hang zur Begeisterung.

Ein hervorragender Film, der das zeitweise etwas ausgelutschte Endzeit-Szenario derart bedrückend darstellt, wie es schlimmer kaum sein könnte, eine spannende Szene jagt die andere, und das wo nur 2 Charaktere den Hauptstrang der Handlung bilden.

Kurze, aber negative Höhepunkte sind die Kannibalenszenen, wo Überlebende ihre Mitmenschen im Keller einsperren um sie als "Futterreserve" gefangen zu halten. Leider teilweise etwas drastisch und blutig dargestellt. Aber realistisch durch und durch, was man der Sache zugute halten muss. Allerdings nur für hartgesottene.
Der Rest des Films tritt angesichts dieser Szenen sogar zeitweise etwas in den Hintergrund - je nachdem wie leicht man zu schockieren ist. ^^

Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen, dass die Gefühle zwischen den beiden Charakteren, die Vater-Sohn-Beziehung, der endlos scheinende Weg, der Überlebenskampf und das kleinwenig überraschende Ende dem Film eine wirklich gute Note geben. Im ganzen Filme-Dschungel mal eine ganz andere Interpretation des Endzeit-Themas. Sicherlich auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack, wenn man mehr auf andere Szenarios steht.

Also empfehlenswerter Film für hartgesottene Fans des Endzeit-Themas oder Fans von tiefgründigen emotionalen Filmen ohne viel Action drum herum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Hab mir gestern Alice in Wonderland (2010) auf Blue Ray angeschaut. Hatte eigentlich sogut wie keine Erwartungen in den Film gesetzt, bin da also recht neutral ran gegangen. Und ich muss sagen, überragend! Von den Schauspielern bis hin zur Grafik - erste Sahne. Johnny Depp als Hutmacher, genial! Die Alice-Darstellerin passte auch gut und auch die restliche Besetzungen überzeugte mich. Und die Tiere und anderen Wesen erst, richtig liebevoll gemacht. 

Respekt an Tim Burton, da es sicherlich nicht einfach ist eine so alte Geschichte weiterzuführen. In 3D würde der sicherlich auch gut ankommen, fand ihn aber auch so klasse. Der Kauf hat sich ja mal total gelohnt.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10 nur bei absoluter langeweile ansehen.


----------



## Garafalo (4. Februar 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAahhahaha...hab ich grad ne Werbung von gesehen. Hm 5/10 klingt ja nicht soo super, dachte eigentlich der wär ganz witzig. Na mal schauen, vielleicht wenn ich mal lust habe auf einen seichten Film-Abend mit Popcorn und Schokolade


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

Gestern gesehen, echt super lustig kann ich nur empfehlen.

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil

klingt erst nach Müll ich weiß ^^ is aber echt lustig auch wenn er gegen ende eeetwas nachlässt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4wFtTj0-k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: kann's mitm handy nich sehen aber glaub einbetten funzt nich hier der trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4wFtTj0-k4


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

ja hab ich auch gestern sehen wollte ich auch grad posten...

maaan -.-


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2011)

_Hast Recht - ist ein solider Trashfilm - wobei manche Stellen echt "flach" sind - aber gut..Trash halt ;-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der geilsten Filme überhaupt, wird heute gleich nochmal angeschaut.  Simon Pegg ist einfach nur genial..


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Trailer war schon zuviel.
Als ob diese Bunny-Welt so toll wäre..


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Der Trailer war schon zuviel.
> Als ob diese Bunny-Welt so toll wäre..



Kommt drauf an auf welcher Seite du stehst :x


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern Alice in Wonderland (2010) auf Blue Ray angeschaut. Hatte eigentlich sogut wie keine Erwartungen in den Film gesetzt, bin da also recht neutral ran gegangen. Und ich muss sagen, überragend! Von den Schauspielern bis hin zur Grafik - erste Sahne. Johnny Depp als Hutmacher, genial! Die Alice-Darstellerin passte auch gut und auch die restliche Besetzungen überzeugte mich. Und die Tiere und anderen Wesen erst, richtig liebevoll gemacht.
> 
> Respekt an Tim Burton, da es sicherlich nicht einfach ist eine so alte Geschichte weiterzuführen. In 3D würde der sicherlich auch gut ankommen, fand ihn aber auch so klasse. Der Kauf hat sich ja mal total gelohnt.



Ist eine lustige und stilvolle Welt, alles sehr atmosphärisch gemacht, da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Inhaltlich aber leider sehr vorhersehbar, weshalb ich den Film nur als "gut" aber nicht als "super" bezeichnen würde. 

@HotFuzz

Sehr krasser Humor, teilweise überzogen für meinen Geschmack aber insgesamt doch sehr lustig. 


Zuletzt gesehen auf DVD, "The Town":

Moderne Gangster-Geschichte mit vielen Parallelen zu "Heat". Leider kommt er summasummarum nicht ganz an den Klassiker heran. Trotzdem sehr guter Film durch die gute Story, die noch nicht ausgelutscht ist.
Action auf hohem Niveau ist Programm und eine gute Besetzung kann in fast allen Rollen überzeugen. Realistisches Geballer, Verfolgungsjagten und intelligente Raub-Planungen sind die absoluten Highlights dieses Films - ganz wie im Klassiker Heat. Schauspielerisch aber wie gesagt nicht ganz so perfekt wie damals mit de Niro, N. Portman und Co.
Liebes-Duselei wird nicht übertrieben breitgetreten, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Trotzdem wirkt Ben Affleck leider immer noch in manchen Stellen wie der Sonny-Boy-Milchbubi und weniger wie ein abgehalfterter Gangster.
Der Sinneswandel durch die Liebe zu einer Frau ist - sagen wir mal zu 90% - glaubwürdig für den Zuschauer.

Wer auf TOP Actionthriller mit guter Besetzung steht, der sollte sich den Film aber nicht entgehen lassen. Nach "Heat" auf jedenfall einer der ganz großen Gangster-Polizei-Urban-Action-Movies.


----------



## feronius (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir letztens "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" angesehen

10/10 Punkten

Die Erklärungen des Reiseführers, ein Durchgeknallter Präsident und eine Planetenbaufirma, echt genial gemacht

So long and thanks for all the Fish


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gleich danach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Nicht zuletzt gesehene DVD aber zuletzt gesehener Film:

Black Swan

Nachdem wir bereits in einem anderen Topic drüber diskutiert hatten:
Eigentlich ist dieses Ballett-Szenario so gar nicht mein Fall. Auch der Film ändert daran nichts.

Was diesen Film ausmacht ist IMO die anfänglich nur angedeutete psychische Zerbrechlichkeit der Hauptdarstellerin. Im Laufe des Films wandelt sich dieses krankhafte Verhalten in eine immer bedrohlichere Situation für die Tänzerin. Die Darstellung gipfelt in immer groteskerer Darstellung des psychischen Chaos in ihrem Kopf. Zeitweise erinnert der Film an einen Psychothriller in seiner Reinstform. Die Tatsache, dass die Hauptdarstellerin sich vieles einbildet, von dunklen Gestalten über sprechende Poster an den Wänden.
Die selbstverletzende Tendenzen machen die junge Frau wahnsinnig, aber viel schlimmer sind im Grunde noch die ganzen Einbildungen. Man könnte sagen, fast 40% des Films sind Einbildungen der Hauptdarstellerin, die einen Großteil des Films wirklich traumatisch wirken lassen.

Dazu die durchgehende Untermalung mit dramatischer klassischer Orchestermusik machen "Black Swan" meiner Meinung nach zu einem Kunstwerk, mehr als zu einem Film. Natalie Portman brilliert als Hauptdarstellerin, meiner meinung nach Oscarreif. Und mit einem etwas überraschenden Ende, aber überzeugend, nachvollziehbar, krankhaft und bösartig gipfelnd in der Psychose einer Tänzerin.

An Tragik nur schwer zu überbieten, sehenswert auch wenn man mit der Thematik nichts anfangen kann, mit viel viel Anspruch und alles andere als ein gewöhnlicher Film.


----------



## NexxLoL (18. Februar 2011)

Inglorious Basterds

War ganz ok, habe aber schon bessere Filme gesehen...Der Mittelteil hat sich wirklich gezogen wie Kaugummi 
Gibt 6/10 Punkten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplett anders, als ich erwartet habe. Aber sehr, sehr geil  Mich hat die Story einfach gepackt, am Anfang dachte ich "nicht noch so'n 0815 Alien-Bedrohen-die-Erde-Film", aber so einer war es nicht... wirklich zu empfehlen. Nachher werd ich mir noch Walk the Line anschauen. Als großer Cash Fan ein muss


----------



## Thoraxos (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich wie 28 Days later nur das der Film hier nur in Berlin auf ein Hinterhof abspielt.

Gebe 8/10


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:

72 Stunden - The next three days

Russel Crowe in einer Paraderolle wie ich finde. Ich mag seine Synchrostimme und er als Schrank von einem Mann passt in die verzweifelte Vater-und-Ehemann-Rolle richtig gut rein.

Dass er sonst eher der Actionlastige Schauspieler ist, fällt kaum auf. Vielleicht macht dieser Eindruck sogar den Film umso glaubhafter.
Jedenfalls ist die Story alles andere als ausgelutscht, und alles was an Action und Spannung geboten wird, ist meiner Meinung nach glaubhaft umgesetzt worden.

Kann den Film nur empfehlen, 9 von 10 Punkten!


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2011)

Zu letzt gesehner Film

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil

Absolut sehenswerte Komödie für zwischendruch die diverse Horror Filme verarscht.

7/10


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als 3D zu Hause - einfach genialer Film und wie im Kino - herrlich 10/10 !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin wirklich begeistert, hatte den Film nie wirklich auf der Rechnung gehabt. Super Schauspieler, hab ihn aber auf Englisch geschaut.  9 von 10 Punkten, 1 Punkt minus für den 'etwas' langweiligen Anfang... ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Hm ok... Hab ihn damals nämlich wieder ausgemacht weil ich den Anfang so langweilig fand... ^^
Da ich mittlerweile aber ständig nur gutes hör werd ich wohl doch nochma reingucken wenn ich nix anderes mehr hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

Ich war auch schon irgendwie kurz davor, aber wie dann jeder einzelne Charakter erklärt wird... echt klasse. Besonders The Comedian (spielte auch in den ersten Staffeln von Supernatural mit  ) und Rorschach sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gelungen, von Dr. Manhatten muss ich garnicht erst anfangen  Mich nervte es bloß, dass der immer in ner ganz knappen Unterhose rumlief, aber Geschmackssache. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2011)

also ich hab ihn bis zum schluss gesehen und finde ihn trotzdem kacke :-)
finde den titel song das beste vom film.
memo an mich...den song downloaden :-)


----------



## Edou (23. Februar 2011)

Breaking the Code - Behind the Walls of Jericho.

1/3 Hab ich schon gesehn, morgen Folgen CD 2 und Freitag dann 3. =)

Bis jetzt ist sie ganz Episch und war die Investition wert.


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schöner Film  
Nominiert für Oscar 2011: Beste Filmmusik, Bester Animationsfilm.  


Und auf den Freu ich mich schon  Wird heute verschickt. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Endlich mal wieder ein 3d film


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

Hm taugt der Eulen-Film was ? Hab nur die Vorschau im Kino gesehen...


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:


The Expendables

Also die Besetzung des Films ist natürlich erste Sahne. Auch wenn einer meiner Favourites, Bruce Willis, nur eine kurze Nebenrolle einnimmt.
Die Story ist allerdings ziemlich mager, mehr als 5 von 10 Punkten würde ich dafür nicht geben. Ähnliches hat man bereits in dutzenden Actionfilmen gesehen. Das ist streckenweise schon B-Movie Niveau.

Was den Film ausmacht ist IMO die Action, die unterm Strich von mir 8 von 10 Punkten bekommen würde.
Warum 2 Punkte Abzug? Der Film lebt von der Action, ausnahmslos - dass da manche Effekte etwas billig konstruiert wirken, ist natürlich Gift für so einen Film. Desweiteren gibt es kaum "neues" - viel mehr als Ballerei und Explosionen bekommt man nicht zu sehen, davon allerdings reichlich. Blutige Szenen gibt es überraschenderweise auch einige - wegfliegende Köpfe und Körperteile sind mehrfach zu sehen.

Am Ende hatte ich Angst, es würde ein Genretypisches Happy-End zwischen Action-Held und geretteter Frau geben - das blieb allerdings zum Glück aus - oder nennen wir es mal "ausgebremst".
Die Protagonisten fallen sich nicht küssend um den Hals sondern nehmen relativ trocken Abschied, was relativ glaubhaft rüberkommt. Dafür Daumen hoch.

Der Rest des Films ist einfach pure Action. Wer Action sucht, bekommt sie hier. Der Anspruch fehlt allerdings - wie in sovielen anderen Actionfilmen mit den hochkarätigen Darstellern.
Mit tiefgängigen Actionlegenden wie z.B. der Stirb Langsam-Reihe (siehe Bruce Willis) kann der Film Story-mässig nicht mithalten. Auch Innovationen wie z.b. in "Crank" (siehe Jason Statham) fehlen gänzlich.

Unterm Strich also ein "guter" Actionfilm, der wirklich rundum "gut" gelungen ist, aber eben doch gleichzeitig deutlich vom "sehr gut" zu trennen ist.


----------



## Aldaria (24. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hm taugt der Eulen-Film was ? Hab nur die Vorschau im Kino gesehen...




Ich weis nicht ob er was Taugt, aber ich freue mich trotzdem ihn anzuschauen. Ich mag so Animationsfilme


----------



## Tschubai (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand den sehr, sehr geil - oder besser ausgedrückt: der war übel grausam! Man denkt definitiv nach dem Film drüber nach, was man an deren Stelle gemacht hätte und ist entsetzt über die Todesarten.... (zwischendurch und Anfangs hat er zwar Längen, aber ich finde trotzdem ein sehemswerter Film!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott was fürn Schrottfilm! Absolut beschissene Pseudo-Reality Wackelkameraführung und NULL Spannung und Grusel.....das Ende des Films setzt diesem absurden Müll dann noch die Krone auf! Nicht anschauen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja wie geil - saucoole Sprüche und einfach nur nen lustiger, geiler Film! Die Logik/Sinn und Realismus bleiben zwar auf der Strecke aber was solls! Definitiv sehr unterhaltend! Und Eva Mendes ist die heisseste Braut des Planeten.......


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziemlich gut


----------



## Asysone (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

7


Sehr cool auf BluRay !!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, gestern geschaut [Bluray]  "Wo hast du gelernt so zu fahren?"  "Grand Theft Auto"


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Oben"

Amüsanter Pixar-Animationsfilm, der seine Stärken - wie man es von Pixar gewohnt ist - in dem ausgefeilten Animationsdesign hat.
Besonders witzig fand ich ihn nicht, Storymässig allerdings sehr innovativ.

Eine Abenteuergeschichte die tiefgehender ist, als es anfangs scheint, wenn man sich darauf einlässt und ein bißchen Eigeninterpretation mitbringt.

Ich würde 8 von 10 Punkten geben. Durchweg gut gemacht und wer Animationsfilme mag, wird hier seine Freude dran haben.
Vom reinen Spassfaktor her gibt es allerdings witzigere Animationsfilme. Mit der Toy Story Reihe z.B. kann er IMO nicht mithalten.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zuletzt gesehen:

"Unten"

Unamüsanter Pixar-Animationsfilm, der seine Schwächen - wie man es von Pixar eigentlich nicht gewohnt ist - in dem unausgefeilten Animationsdesign hat.
Besonders unwitzig fand ich ihn nicht, Storymässig allerdings sehr uninnovativ.

Eine Abenteuergeschichte die oberflächlicher ist, als es zuletzt scheint, wenn man sich nicht darauf einlässt und kaum Eigeninterpretation mitbringt.

Ich würde 10 von 8 Punkten geben. Durchweg schlecht gemacht und wer Animationsfilme hasst, wird hier absolut keine Freude haben.
Vom reinen Spaßfaktor her gibt es definitiv witzigere Animationsfilme. Mit der Boy Story Reihe z.B. kann er locker mithalten. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][Sorry 2drunk2fuck xD mir is total langweilig das war jetzt total UNobjektiv xD )[/font]


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zuletzt gesehen:
> 
> "Unten"
> 
> ...



Das war nicht nur unobjektiv, das war sogar gleichzeitig noch total UNlustig!


----------



## Luminesce (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"The King's Speech"


Ein anspruchsvoller Film, momentan im Kino mit Black Swan, die sich beide in Sachen Anspruch in Nichts nachstehen, wie ich finde.

Colin Firth in der Rolle des Königs, der förmlich in sein Amt geschubst wird, spielt grandios den hilflosen Stotterer, der eine Nation auf den Krieg einschwören muss.
Die Schauspielerische Leistung ALLER Darsteller finde ich bemerkenswert. Das ist ganz großes Kino. Auch die Frau des Königs und der Churchhill-Darsteller verkörpern IMO ihre Rolle perfekt.

Man könnte es schauspielerisch sicherlich nicht besser machen.
Leider im Gegensatz zum Film - der ein, zwei langatmige Passagen hat, wie ich finde. Gerade am Anfang und in der Mitte zieht es sich doch ein wenig und im Nachhinein kann man aus diesen langen Passagen nichts als den unsicheren Konflikt des Therapeuten und seines Königs herausfiltern, der schon fast so wirkt, als würde er sich zeitweise wiederholen.

Die Musikuntermalung hingegen ist genau wie die Schauspielerische Darstellung perfekt und zu jeder Zeit fühlt man sich als Zuschauer wie in 1939 direkt hinter den Thron katapultiert.


Jeder der allerdings auf (Kriegs-) Action, eine romantische Königsfamilie oder Gags am laufenden Band steht, wird mit diesem Film nicht warm werden.
Es ist die anspruchsvolle Geschichte um einen König, der viel mehr Mensch als König ist. Emotional und einfühlsam dargestellt in einer äußerst realistischen Kulisse.

Alles in allem würde ich für die Schauspielerische Leistung 10 von 10 Punkten, die Filmische Darstellung 8 von 10 und das Setting ebenfalls 10 von 10 Punkten vergeben.
Insgesamt ein knapp "sehr guter" Film, den man eigentlich nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Knight and Day"


Ich war immer schon ein Tom Cruise Fan und auch Cameron Diaz ist der Knaller schlechthin. Die Kombination von beidem kann ja nur gut sein!
Von Knight and Day bin ich positiv überrascht. Nachdem er schon vor etwas längerer Zeit im Kino lief, dachte ich mir, ich schau ihn mir jetzt auch mal an - denn bis dato hatten mich Trailer & Co. nicht überzeugen können.

Aber es fängt wirklich witzig und Actionreich an. Sämtliche Action im Film ist gut gemacht und alles wirkt passend zusammengestrikt. Man hat zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl, dass es überzogen wäre.
Klar, ein Agent der alles mögliche kann und natürlich haufenweise Leute umnietet und zu Breit schlägt - das kann in so einem Film nicht überzogen sein.

Natürlich ist die Beziehung der beiden Hauptcharaktere absolut vorhersehbar und birgt auch keinerlei Innovationen - perfekt inszenierter Kitsch wie ich finde.
Ebenso die Agentenstory. Eigentlich gibt es in diesem Film kaum etwas, was nicht vorhersehbar ist, wer also Überraschungen erwartet und das Genre gar neu erfunden sehen möchte, der wird hier sicherlich enttäuscht werden.
Aber alles in allem bekommt man in Knight and Day viel Action, die zwischen Durchschnitt und Hochwertig eingestuft werden kann und eine Lovestory, die sich komplett selbst erklärt und auch keinerlei Fragen offen lässt.

Für die Schauspielkunst würde ich 10/10 Punkten vergeben, denn insbesondere die beiden Hauptcharakter sind wie immer sehr gut dabei. Was anderes hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.
In Sachen Action könnte es sicher noch besser gehen. Realistischer, aufwendiger oder kreativer - je nach Geschmack. Summasumarum aber 9/10 verdienten Punkten.
Und das Setting inklusive Musik ist passend. Nichts herausragendes aber unterhaltsam. 8/10 Punkten.

Unterm Strich ein glatt "guter" Film, den ich für Actionfans empfehlen kann.
Jeder der die Schauspieler nicht mag oder den nur anspruchsvolle Filme reizen, wird nichts verpassen, wenn er den Film nicht schaut.


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2011)

Knight and Day fand ich auch ganz nett. Wie du gesagt hast, kein herausragender Film, aber gut.

Ich hab zuletzt "The Kids are all right" gesehen.

Schöner Film, gute schauspielerische Leistung, aber ich frage mich dennoch, wieso er mit Filmen wie "Inception", "Black Swan" und "The King's Speech" für den Oscar als bester Film nominiert wurde. 

Dass nicht nur heterosexuelle, sondern auch homosexuelle Paare unter klassischen Rollenverteilungsproblemen leiden, hat der Film wirklich gut dargestellt - mit Julianne Moore als Frau, die ständig zurücksteckte, um die Karriere ihrer Lebenspartnerin zu erfüllen und nun darunter leidet, ständig von dieser kritisiert zu werden, wenn es um ihre Arbeit geht. Auch der innere Zwiespalt der beiden Kinder, die ihren leiblichen Vater (sehr schön: Spermadaddy) suchen, ohne ihre Mütter verletzen zu wollen. Das sind Probleme, die der langsam endlich eintretende Gesellschaftswandel und die daraus entstehende Akzeptanz alternativer Lebensstile mit sich bringt.

Wie gesagt ein sehr guter Film, allerdings kein Meisterwerk, welches man sich öfter als ein-zweimal anschauen will. Würde 8/10 Punkten geben.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzweiliger Aktionfilm der sich selbst auf die Schippe nimmt. 
4 ehemalige CIA Agenten die total gelangweilt vom Ruhestand sind. Da kommt es ganz gelege, dass jemand versucht sie auszuschalten.

Anders als bei den "Expendables" hat man hier 4 hochkarätige Schauspieler genommen (John Malcovich - göttlich).
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Neuverfilmung

Für Leute die Spaß haben an einem hervorragend gemachten und derbe blutigen Fun-Splatter ist das hier Pflichtprogramm!


----------



## Alux (1. März 2011)

grad eben Star Wars Episode IV in Original gesehen immer wieder schön zum anschauen


----------



## Konov (2. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Maria, ihm schmeckt's nicht!"

Hauptgrund mir diesen Film anzuschauen, war natürlich Christian Ulmen.
Seine genial witzige Art bleibt auch in diesem Film nicht aus und das alleine machte für mich den Film sehenswert. Das ist allerdings eine sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Wer mit seinem Humor nichts anfangen kann, kann den Film im Grunde auch beiseite legen.
Sahnehäubchen ist die bildhübsche Mina Tander, die prima in die Rolle der halb-italienischen Freundin passt.

Jede Menge Gags rund um die italienische Lebensart machen den Film zu einer kurzweiligen (nur 94 Minuten) aber rundum zufriedenstellenden Deutsch-Italo-Komödie.
Leider haben in Bezug auf die Dialogwitze und Situationskomik echte Höhepunkte gefehlt, daher von mir keine volle Punktzahl.

Insgesamt würde ich 8 von 10 Punkten vergeben.


----------



## Konov (2. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"127 Hours"


Ich bin ein bißchen zwiegespalten was diesen Film betrifft.

Die glaubwürdige Darstellung des Films ist auf jedenfall sehr positiv zu bewerten. Es gibt keine Logikfehler, die für so eine Art Film absolut tödlich wären. 
Negatives Highlight des Films ist IMO der Mittelteil wo der Zuschauer von den Visionen bzw. Erinnerungen und Hallutinationen des Charakters förmlich erschlagen wird. Der ganze Film dreht sich leider IMO etwas zu sehr um diesen recht prägnanten Mittelteil. Obwohl das warscheinlich eher nicht so gedacht war. In der Mitte wird der Film also zeitweise recht langatmig, was nicht zuletzt natürlich durch die typische "One-Man-Survival"-Situation hervorgerufen wird.

Der ganze Film beschränkt sich dadurch natürlich auf den Hauptcharakter. Alle anderen Personen die am Anfang und am Ende kurz auftauchen sind im Grunde nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Das zeichnet den Film natürlich auch auf gewisse Weise aus, das ist Sinn und Art des Ganzen.

Die beklemmende Situation wird unterstrichen durch die sehr gute Musik, die meiner Meinung nach wirklich hervorragend passt zu jedem Augenblick.
An vielen Stellen werden perfekt Emotionen beim Zuschauer geweckt, dafür gibts IMO ein dickes Plus.

Man muss sich auf den Film einlassen, dann ist er wirklich gut gemacht.
Die Arm-Abschneide-Szene ist allerdings auch nicht unbedingt etwas für zartbesaitete Gemüter.

Summasumarum, tolles Kunstwerk einer beklemmenden Situation, die den Überlebensinstinkt eines Einzelnen auf das Maximum ausreizt. Ich würde wegen der Langatmigkeit allerdings nicht die volle Punktzahl vergeben: 9/10.


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

Nette Rezension. Aber wieso schaust du einen aktuellen Kinofilm als DVD?  *zwinker* *zwinker*

Nee im Ernst deine Rezensionen lesen sich gut.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nette Rezension. Aber wieso schaust du einen aktuellen Kinofilm als DVD?  *zwinker* *zwinker*
> 
> Nee im Ernst deine Rezensionen lesen sich gut.



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich ihn auf DVD geschaut habe. ^^
Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Dann haste dich aber im Thread geirrt. *g*


----------



## Konov (4. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann haste dich aber im Thread geirrt. *g*



Naja ich sehe es mehr als "Ich habe Film XY gesehen und schreibe meine Rezension dazu"-Thread.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe es mehr als "Ich habe Film XY gesehen und schreibe meine Rezension dazu"-Thread.


Ich war mir sicher für Filmkritiken gabs nen Thread, ich find ihn aber grade nicht. Naja egal solangs keinen Stört. =)


----------



## schneemaus (4. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zuletzt gesehen:
> 
> "127 Hours"



Genau das Gleiche, nur kürzer, hab ich im Filmtrailer-Thread geschrieben... Komisch komisch


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

PLAGIAT ... er ist ein GUTENBERG


----------



## Konov (4. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche, nur kürzer, hab ich im Filmtrailer-Thread geschrieben... Komisch komisch



Ok, ich gebs zu, ich habs kopiert!
Und ich habe an der Uni Bayreuth studiert!


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Green Zone"

Das Thema Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak wird in diesem Film nochmal ausführlich behandelt.
Die Lüge um den Irakkrieg wird hier bis ins Detail beleuchtet und die politische Message des Films kommt gut rüber: Es gab bzw. gibt ein paar richtig miese Leute im Weißen Haus.

Matt Damon macht sich gut in der Rolle des US Soldaten, der die ganze Geschichte Stück für Stück aufdeckt. Im Kampf gegen hochrangige CIA Beamte beweist Matt Damon einmal mehr gute Schauspielkunst. Hierfür auf jeden Fall ein Plus in diesem Film. Weitere Schauspieler sind eigentlich kaum erwähnenswert - rundum allerdings gut gespielt. Von mir gibts 9/10 Punkten für die Schauspieler.

Die Handlung ist für wenig Politik-Interessierte ein wenig schwer nachzuvollziehen. Wer sich aber schon immer für die Intrigen rund um den Irakkrieg interessiert hat, kommt voll auf seine Kosten. Äußerst glaubwürdig wird der Weg beschrieben den Miller (Matt Damon) beschreiten muss, um die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen. Ob es den wahren Tatsachen entspricht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber glaubhaft ist es allemal. Zwischendurch gibt es immer wieder Actionszenen, die ebenso glaubhaft wirken aber wenig wirklich neues bieten. Da es sich ja um eine realistische Kriegssituation handelt, bekommt man hier auch das zu sehen, was schon aus "Black Hawk Down", "Battle for Haditha" und Konsorten bekannt ist.

Der Film an sich und sämtliche Musikuntermalungen bekommen von mir 7/10 Punkten. Es ist eben genau das, was man immer sieht, wenn man sich einen Kriegsfilm dieser Kategorie vornimmt.
Wo in "Battle for Haditha", allerdings äußerst Wahrheitsgetreue Szenen (Stichwort Rache-Erschießungen) den Film führen, ist es hier doch kaum zu verkennen dass ein Hollywood Held durch die Ruinen Bagdads rennt und sich den Weg freischießt.

Insgesamt also kein schlechter Film, allerdings fehlt mir noch mehr die "Mahnung" wie eben z.B. in "Battle for Haditha". Die Thematik ist durchaus vergleichbar und der Krieg ist sogar derselbe.
Das Ende lässt einige Fragen offen, gibt aber auch dem Zuschauer deutliche Denkansätze in Richtung der US-Politik und was dort alles schief gelaufen sein muss.
Weiterer Kritikpunkt aus meiner Sicht ist die zeitweise merkwürdige Kameraführung, die mehr wackelt als alles andere. In Actionfilmen ist man das in gewissem Maße gewohnt, aber so schlimm wie hier habe ich es lange nicht gesehen. Eindeutig Punktabzug.

Summasummarum würde ich knappe 7/10 Punkten vergeben, weil die Message schlussendlich glaubhaft rübergebracht wurde, allerdings nur knapp, weil mir persönlich eben doch irgendwie etwas künstlerische Freiheit fehlte.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfzRL-Qv30A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Dale (Seth Rogen) ist ein ständig bekiffter Zusteller von Vorladungen und Klageschriften, dem Plan und Perspektive fehlen. Selbst das Verhältnis zu seinem Dealer Saul (James Franco) ist irgendwie inniger als das zu seiner viel zu jungen Freundin Angie (Amber Heard). Als Dale beobachtet, wie der Drogenboss Ted Jones (Gary Cole) unter Mithilfe der korrupten Polizistin Carol (Rosie Perez) einen asiatischen Konkurrenten umbringt, hinterlässt der unfreiwillige Zeuge in Panik einen Joint der exklusiven Mischung „Ananas Express“ am Ort des Geschehens. Bald haben Jones‘ Handlanger über den Mittelsmann Red (Danny R. Mc Bride) die Verbindung zu Saul und Dale hergestellt und eröffnen die Jagd auf die beiden Kiffkumpane...



Sehr geniale Buddy Action Komödie


----------



## Tschubai (8. März 2011)

Also zum Thema Christian Ulmen: würg 

erstens ist das KEIN Schauspieler, zweitens find ich den gaaaaanz furchtbar unsympathisch (so sehr das ich total agressiv werden, wenn ich den ***** nur sehe!) und drittens: wie kommt der an DIESE göttliche Frau mit so einer Hackfresse......? 

Zum Thema Knight & day: Finde auch, das dieses ein sehr unterhaltsamer und guter Actionfilm ist, mit einem sehr gut harmonierendem Hauptdarstellerpaar - SEHENSWERT!

Greenzone hab ich bei mir noch rumliegen und leider noch keine Zeit gehabt mir den reinzuziehen, freu mich aber schon drauf....



Meine zuletzt gesehenen Filme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich geiles Setting - schön düster und Josh Brolin spielt seinen Part absolut cool! immer nen coolen Spruch auf den Lippen beim killen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand den eigentlich recht spannend - gibt zwar sicherlich bessere Jean Reno Filme, aber er ist halt einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler und schon allein deswegen fand ich den Film gut!
Aber der eine oder andere findet diesen Film eventuell etwas langweilig, da er eine eher etwas gemächlichere Erzählweise hat und nicht unbedingt so nen richtiger Actionkracher ist - trotzdem ein empfehlenswerter Thriller!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi wie geil ist das denn? Zwar keine sinnvolle Handlung, aber einfach nur geile, brutale Action und Gewalt, total übertrieben! Und Danny Trejo ist sowas von cool - denn merk dir: MACHETE SCHREIBT KEINE SMS!!!!
Fazit: absolut sehenswert und unterhaltend - Hirn aus, SixPack Bier dabei, paar Kumpels und dann geniessen


----------



## Konov (8. März 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Christian Ulmen: würg
> 
> erstens ist das KEIN Schauspieler, zweitens find ich den gaaaaanz furchtbar unsympathisch (so sehr das ich total agressiv werden, wenn ich den ***** nur sehe!) und drittens: wie kommt der an DIESE göttliche Frau mit so einer Hackfresse......?



Es ist ja nur ein Film, das ist nicht seine wirkliche Frau 
Aber Recht hast du, er ist im Grunde kein wirklicher Schauspieler. Hat ja meines Wissens nach bei MTV angefangen. Finde aber trotzdem er macht sich in so einer Rolle ganz gut, er hat halt einen ganz besonderen Humor.
Anderes Beispiel wäre Stromberg, den finden auch nicht alle lustig. 


Danny Trejo fand ich in Heat damals in seiner Nebenrolle echt klasse, aber sonst seh ich ihn nicht wirklich gerne.
Deswegen werde ich wohl noch eine geraume Zeit nen Bogen um "Machete" machen. ^^

22 Bullets hab ich auch gesehen und soweit ich mich erinnere war das relativ intelligente Action. Jean Reno ist natürlich ein super Schauspieler, der bei dem Film im Grunde das meiste ausmacht.

edit: Grad mal nachgeschaut, die Freundin von Ulmen ist Collien Fernandez, also auch nicht zu verachten 
Aber die Dame aus "Maria ihm schmeckt's nicht!" gefällt mir besser.
Fernandez sieht ein bißchen so aus wie in den Toaster gefallen.


----------



## Tschubai (8. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es ist ja nur ein Film, das ist nicht seine wirkliche Frau
> Aber Recht hast du, er ist im Grunde kein wirklicher Schauspieler. Hat ja meines Wissens nach bei MTV angefangen. Finde aber trotzdem er macht sich in so einer Rolle ganz gut, er hat halt einen ganz besonderen Humor.



ich mein ja auch ned die Olle aus dem Film, sondern seine aktuelle Verlobte die supersüße Collien !!!
Und wie sagt man doch so schön: Schuster bleib bei deinem Rappen! Soll heißen - der wäre besser bei Mtv geblieben und hätte Klingelton Werbung angesagt....... ;-)

Und wo du schon von Heat sprichst - die geilste Film Schiesserei ever(spitzen Film sowieso!)......die muß man sich unbedingt mal auf nem HD-Projektor mit ner 4 Meter Leinwand und nem 7.1 Soundsystem von Blu-Ray ansehen!!! Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg und man sitzt mit offenem Mund davor^^


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Zu letzt gesehner Film
> 
> Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
> 
> ...



10/10

Hab mich köstlich amüsiert ! Wirklich witziger "Horror"-Streifen  
Selbstmord-Pakt, omfg *g*


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Unknown Identity"


Liam Neeson ist in dieser Rolle schon fast zum Verwechseln ähnlich mit seiner Rolle in "96 Hours", wie ich finde.
Nur dass er hier erst der verwirrte Ehemann ist, der nicht haufenweise Leute umbringt sondern nach seiner Identität sucht. Parallelen sind dennoch da. Ich finde er passt perfekt rein in die Rolle, eigentlich wie zugeschnitten.
Auch 2-3 bekannte deutsche Schauspieler konnte ich entdecken, was die Besetzung außergewöhnlich macht.

Die Begleitung für Neeson im größten Teil des Films, "Gina", leistet schauspielerisch ebenfalls sehr gute Leistungen. Für die Schauspieler würde ich insgesamt 10 Punkte geben, wobei natürlich Liam Neeson einen großen Teil der vollen Punktzahl ausmacht.

Die Story insgesamt finde ich trotzdem leicht verwirrend, was ein wenig störend auffällt. Neeson spielt erst einen hilflosen Ehemann, plötzlich stellt sich raus, er ist selbst ein Killer. 
Einige nette Ideen dabei, aber die Umsetzung hakt IMO doch ein wenig. Vorallem wird die meiste Klärung dieses Durcheinanders in nur einer einzigen Szene durch eine Person erzählt, dann wird der Zuschauer wieder in das kalte Becken hineingeschmissen.
Alles in allem also inhaltlich nicht 100%ig ausgereift.

Ich würde für Inhalt und Story 7 von 10 Punkten geben. Gutes Prinzip, spannend umgesetzt, leider für den Zuschauer nicht immer 100%ig nachzuvollziehen.
Für die Actionszenen und die Musikuntermalung kann ich getrost volle Punktzahl geben - das was geboten wurde war für so einen Film passend und sehr gut umgesetzt. 10 von 10 Punkten.

Unterm Strich würde ich dem Film eine knappe 8 von 10 Punkten geben, mit Tendenz nach oben.
Spannender Identitätsthriller mit einem hervorragenden Liam Neeson, allerdings Storytechnisch nicht voll ausgereift, hinkt diesbezüglich ein wenig hinter der "Bourne"-Reihe hinterher. (wenn man den Vergleich aufstellen mag)


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2011)

Transporter 3

Netter Abschluss der Transporter Triologie


----------



## bkeleanor (14. März 2011)

Faster
(mit Dwayne Johnson)

naja ich find einfach der sieht so komisch aus mit den augen...der ist ein richtiges muskel paket aber seine augen sehen so harmlos aus wie von einem teddybären.

film selber ist in etwa wie drive angry...RACHE FELDZUG!

7/10


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Faster
> (mit Dwayne Johnson)
> 
> naja ich find einfach der sieht so komisch aus mit den augen...der ist ein richtiges muskel paket aber seine augen sehen so harmlos aus wie von einem teddybären.
> ...



Hatte auch überlegt mir den anzuschauen, dachte mir aber schon dass es ein relativ simpler Actionstreifen ist....


----------



## foobarbar (14. März 2011)

ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern welche dvd ich zuletzt gesehen habe, was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2011)

weiss nicht! aber auf gar keinen fall, unter gar keinen umständen solltest du so einen müll posten :-)

Zurück in die Zukunft Part 1

ja was soll ich sagen ...das war jetzt so ca. das 22 Mal das ich ihn gesehen habe und find den immer noch spitze.

10/10 :-)


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> weiss nicht! aber auf gar keinen fall, unter gar keinen umständen solltest du so einen müll posten :-)
> 
> Zurück in die Zukunft Part 1
> 
> ...



Jau, der ist echt super. Ich finde die ganze Reihe ist einfach klasse, wobei der erste Teil vermutlich noch am besten ist.
Schaue ich immer wieder gerne, auch wegen Martin J Fox.


----------



## Myriu (15. März 2011)

Letzten Sonntag Duell der Magier auf BluRay.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jau, der ist echt super. Ich finde die ganze Reihe ist einfach klasse, wobei der erste Teil vermutlich noch am besten ist.
> Schaue ich immer wieder gerne, auch wegen Martin J Fox.



Die sind bei mir alle drei auf der selben stufe. alle 10/10
btw. der heisst Michael J. Fox :-)


----------



## Elenenedh (15. März 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Hab mich köstlich amüsiert ! Wirklich witziger "Horror"-Streifen
> Selbstmord-Pakt, omfg *g*



Ich muss sagen, das einzig Gute an dem Film waren für mich die Darsteller von Tucker und Dale - der Film ist für mich eher eine 4/10.

Zuletzt gesehen? Exit Through the Gift Shop - Quasi-Dokumentation über den Wandel von StreetArt und die Kommerzialisierung selbiger. Mit ein bisschen Banksy. War recht unterhaltsam, ein bisschen kurios und ironisch. 6/10.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Die sind bei mir alle drei auf der selben stufe. alle 10/10
> btw. der heisst Michael J. Fox :-)



Nah dran! Martin... Michael... wo ist der Unterschied? 

edit:
btw, was weiß jemand etwas über den dritten Transformers Teil bzgl. Megan Fox?
Ich habe mehrfach gelesen sie soll doch dabei sein... andere sagen das Gegenteil... wär schade ohne sie.

In den ersten beiden Transformers Teilen hat sie so eine beinahe kitschig wirkende Schönheit an der Seite des Hauptcharakters gespielt, das fand ich einfach klasse.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2011)

uhh interessant
im trailer sieht man ja Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.
die aber laut IMDB.com neu eine Carly spielt und nicht mehr mikaela.

vielleicht wird Megan am anfang des films noch kurz über den jordan geschickt, um einen mehr oder weniger sinnvollen übergang hinzubiegen :-)


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> uhh interessant
> im trailer sieht man ja Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.
> die aber laut IMDB.com neu eine Carly spielt und nicht mehr mikaela.
> 
> vielleicht wird Megan am anfang des films noch kurz über den jordan geschickt, um einen mehr oder weniger sinnvollen übergang hinzubiegen :-)



Wäre schön, finde es nicht gut wenn Schauspieler aus einer Reihe einfach wegfallen ohne sie filmisch "umzubringen" oder sonstwie aus der Geschichte herauszufädeln.
Die Whiteley sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber es ist irgendwie nicht dasselbe. 

Naja, IMO war Megan Fox für die Rolle wie gemacht. 
Was ich bei Google gefunden hab war aber die Info dass sie dem Regisseur zu blass geworden sei und er sie deshalb nicht mehr haben wollte. Nunja


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wäre schön, finde es nicht gut wenn Schauspieler aus einer Reihe einfach wegfallen ohne sie filmisch "umzubringen" oder sonstwie aus der Geschichte herauszufädeln.
> Die Whiteley sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber es ist irgendwie nicht dasselbe.
> 
> Naja, IMO war Megan Fox für die Rolle wie gemacht.
> Was ich bei Google gefunden hab war aber die Info dass sie dem Regisseur zu blass geworden sei und er sie deshalb nicht mehr haben wollte. Nunja



find ich ehrlich gesagt auch quatsch schauspieler auszutauschen in so Mehrteilern. das zerstört einfach was.

ich habe gehört (in so einer youtube klatsch sendung), dass sie den Regisseur beleidigt haben soll und er sie darauf ihn gefeuert hat. aber eben lasst die gerüchteküche brodeln.

erstmal kommt eh Sucker punch :-)


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> erstmal kommt eh Sucker punch :-)



Auf den bin ich auch gespannt.

Hab mir den "Faster" jetzt doch mal angeschaut. Insgesamt gar nicht soo schlecht, aber schon eher Durchschnitt.
Kein überragender Actionfilm, ein ziemlich typischer und vorhersehbarer Actionstreifen. Bis auf das Ende, das war überraschend. Die Schauspieler waren "gut", mehr aber auch nicht.

Würde Faster auch 7 von 10 Punkte geben.


----------



## Frek01 (15. März 2011)

Pulp Fiction 10/10120% empfehlenswert; Der Film gehört eigentlich schon fast zur Allgemein Bildung.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. März 2011)

John Rambo - Der härteste Rambo den es je gab!

Fand ihn ganz ok...

Das minenspiel fand ich göttlich


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

"Requiem for a dream" sehr guter Film


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Alles erlaubt - Eine Woche ohne Regeln"

Schauspielerisch sehr gut und vom Spaßfaktor her erste Sahne.
Mal ein etwas anderer Weg die "Tiefen der Liebe" mit einer Komödie zu verbinden. Owen Wilson passt perfekt in seine Rolle - und da ich ihn sowieso gerne sehe, gibts da von mir natürlich Pluspunkte.

Sowohl Wortwitz als auch Situationskomik ist im ganzen Film durchweg erste Klasse und mehr gibt es da eigentlich nicht zu sagen.
Ich würde behaupten dass er sogar an "Hangover" herankommt, der für viele bis dato als das Nonplusultra im Genre galt. Hangover ist IMO nicht witziger, nur mit anderen Schwerpunkten.

Insgesamt gibts von mir knappe 10 von 10 Punkten. Durchweg klasse Komödie!


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"John Rambo" (von 2007)

Der Film ist ja schon etwas länger auf der Leinwand und ich hatte mir bei dem großen Namen "Rambo" natürlich schon etwas erhofft.
Viel Action - logisch - aber auch einen gewissen Stil, den die älteren Rambo-Filme immer geboten haben: Der einsame Wolf John Rambo allein gegen alle. Allerdings glaubhaft verpackt in einem Feuerwerk von gut inszenierter Action.

Und ich wurde bitter enttäuscht, denn "John Rambo", der ja offenbar der ultimative Rambo-Teil sein will (?), enttäuscht fast auf ganzer Linie.
Im direkten Vergleich mit den anderen Rambo Teilen, insbesondere mit Teil 1, raucht der aktuellste Rambo komplett ab.

Der Film bietet Action, wie man es aus den Rambo-Filmen gewohnt ist. Derselbe Stil, dasselbe Geballer, ich würde sogar sagen ein und dieselbe Machete. Das wars dann aber auch.
Ansonsten bietet er vor allem eine Story die an Plattheit kaum zu überbieten ist und Dialoge die man kaum Dialoge nennen kann. Schauspielerisch würde ich es im durchschnittlichen Bereich einordnen. Nichts weltbewegendes aber auch nichts überaus schlechtes. Was auffällt ist die Kürze des Films. Keine 90 Minuten lang (87 Minuten um genau zu sein) wird Rambo im Dschungel um Hilfe gebeten, dann wird jemand entführt, er wird zur Rettung angefordert und ballert sich den Weg frei. Dann ist der Film zuende. Leider fällt er für mich schon fast in die Kategorie "nichts verpasst". Ich könnte "John Rambo" niemandem empfehlen. Die Zeit kann man besser verwenden.

Im Verlauf des Films wird kaum geredet, es fliegen ungefähr 10 mal soviele Kugeln durchs Bild wie Buchstaben gesprochen werden.
Außer burmesischem Kriegsgebrüll, ausgesprochen brutal inszenierten Massakern und auch sonst überdurchschnittlich brutaler Gewaltdarstellung bleibt nicht viel zurück im Dschungel des "John Rambo". Das Ende ist umso Nichtssagender und setzt dem ganzen eine ironische Krone auf.
Wer Rambo geradezu vergöttert, wird diesen Film sicherlich nicht schlecht finden.

Ich persönlich würde summasumarum 4 von 10 Punkten geben, für einen ziemlich mangelhaften Film, dessen Name mehr verspricht als tatsächlich drin ist.


----------



## Frek01 (17. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehn:"Pulp Fiction"Zu dem Film muss ich wahrscheinlich nichts zu schreiben. Der Film ist so gut, der gehört eigentlich schon zur Allgemein Bildung.Falls jemand den Film nicht kennt oder noch nicht gesehn hat, unbedingt ansehen!


----------



## bkeleanor (17. März 2011)

Frek01 schrieb:


> Zuletzt gesehn:"Pulp Fiction"Zu dem Film muss ich wahrscheinlich nichts zu schreiben. Der Film ist so gut, der gehört eigentlich schon zur Allgemein Bildung.Falls jemand den Film nicht kennt oder noch nicht gesehn hat, unbedingt ansehen!



Das schreibst du jetzt schon zum 2. Mal und zumindest mir machst du damit keine Freude :-)
Ich find den streifen einfach nur langweilig...was für mich aber auf alle Q.T. Filme zutrifft.

Zuletzt gesehener Film.

Das Phantom (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117331/)
Die Bewertung kommt etwa hin. Beim 1. Mal schauen recht unterhaltsam aber ich geb eine 6/10.


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Ich glaub Pulp Fiction ist etwas besonderes, spricht vielleicht ein Film wo nicht jeder sofort dahintersteigt, was er beschreiben will.

Ich fand ihn auch erst etwas lahm, habe später aber gemerkt, dass er stellenweise lahm sein will, um insgesamt genial zu sein. ^^
Es ist natürlich auch ein gewisser Stil, den nicht jeder mag. Fängt schon bei der Darstellung der Hauptcharakter (aber auch der nebendarsteller) an... die Drogenszenen, die beinahe bzw. Halb-vergewaltigung usw., das ist halt alles nicht für jedermann gemacht.

Ich glaube da könnte man sehr viel zu schreiben, da fehlt mir jetzt aber die Zeit zu. Also ich fand ihn jedenfalls sehr gut. Halt irgendwie Kult der Film, ganz klar...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. März 2011)

Joa das ist dann wohl einfach Ansichtssache.
ich bin nicht davon überzeugt das der film soviel tiefgang hat, dass man ihn beim ersten mal schauen nicht versteht.

was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, ist die tatsache das so ein streifen kult ist :-)


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, ist die tatsache das so ein streifen kult ist :-)



Hmm, ich denke mal, das liegt in erster Linie an den beiden Hauptdarstellern Travolta und Samuel L. Jackson.
Außerdem spielen ja noch weitere hochkarätige Schauspieler mit. Die beiden mit ihren dicken Kanonen... irgendwie hat es sich eben als Kult etabliert. 



Zuletzt gesehen:

"Der Plan"

Bei diesem Film bin ich positiv überrascht. 

Highlight des Films ist natürlich die ganz besondere und sehr innovative Story, dafür gibt es von mir auf jeden Fall volle Punktzahl. Die Männer mit Hut, die im Hintergrund agieren, erinnern stark an die "Grauen Herren" aus dem Buch Momo.
Dass sie als Strippenzieher im Hintergrund agieren und die Zeit anhalten können sowie einen alles umfassenden Plan einhalten sollen, ist eine geniale Idee, die hier mysteriös, ein wenig erschreckend und glaubwürdig zugleich umgesetzt wurde. Meiner Meinung nach wirklich eine klasse Darstellung.
Die Schauspieler spielen passend dazu hervorragend ihre Rolle. Ein bißchen erinnert der Film auch an eine Mischung aus "Inception" und "Bourne Identity". Wobei hier praktisch keine Action im Film zu finden ist. Schwerpunkt liegt eindeutig auf der Verfolgung der Hauptperson durch die Männer mit Hut.

Die Lovestory in der Story ist angenehm seicht verpackt, nicht zu aufdringlich, allerdings auch nicht zu laff. Eine nette und glaubwürdige Mischung.

Sounds bzw. Musik können in den verqueren Situationen überzeugen und unterstreichen die Emotionen, die beim Zuschauer aufkeimen. Natürlich bleiben am Ende des Films einige Fragen offen, was aber vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht ist.
Unterm Strich würde ich 9 von 10 Punkten geben für einen wunderbar innovativen Mystery-Liebes-Thriller.


----------



## yves1993 (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur grandios, spricht vorallem die heutige Jugengeneration an 

Für mich ist der Film der Beste dieser Art. Grandiose Leistung vorallem von den Schauspielern die einfach perfekt in die Rollen passen 

Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, soll ihn auf englisch schauen, meiner Meinung nach verfliegen viele Witze einfach in der deutschen Synchro, und auch die Stimmen passen nicht ganz zur Atmosphäre, vor allem die von Scott nicht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1qaLmfzW3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in 3D und was ein geiler Film - wieder mal auch dank J. Depp - einfach skurril, bunt, anders


----------



## Yaglan (18. März 2011)

Da fällt mir nur ein.... AB MIT DEN KOPF!
Oder 
Der Hutmacher micht sich ein..... AB MIT DEN KOPF!!!!


Das war so herlich im Kino


----------



## OrsonLEBT (18. März 2011)

GI Joe: The rise of cobra
WatchmenInception 
District 9
James Bond : Ein Quantum Trost
Resident Evil : Afterlife
Und zu guterletzt ZZombieland.


Ganz klar meine Highlights davon, waren James Bond und Watchmen.
Vor allem James Bond, ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass der mich so einnimmt.
Watchmen, hatte ich bereits gesehen, (sowie der Rest, bis auf Inception ) aber selbst wenn man 
das Ende bereits kennt, bleibt er beim 2ten mal durchaus spannend, wodurch das Ende wiederum
besser, als beim ersten gucken erscheint.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2011)

Alice im Wunderland hab ich auch in 3D gesehen und fand ihn von der Aufmachung her richtig gut. 
Vom Inhalt leider etwas platt und vorhersehbar.

Trotzdem kam Märchenfeeling auf, und das war bei dem Film ja das wichtigste.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Shutter Island"

Was für ein Film! Ein Psychothriller der Extraklasse, das kann man vorab schonmal sagen.
Ich bin allerdings von den Wendungen des Films derart überrascht, oder man könnte es auch verwirrt nennen, dass ich nicht sicher bin, was wirklich hinter der Geschichte steckt.

Zum Film allgemein kann man sagen, dass die Schauspieler erstklassig sind. Ein extrem hohes Niveau, wie man es von einem Superstar wie DiCaprio aber auch gewöhnt ist.

Was noch viel besser ist, ist allerdings die Musik.
Meiner Meinung nach absolut genial, besser kann man das für einen solchen Film nicht machen. Hochdramatisch, orchestral, zu jeder Zeit bedrückend, beängstigend, aber auch spannungsgeladen. 10 von 10 Punkten für die Musikuntermalung auf jedenfall.

Was die Story betrifft: Absolut verworren, wie oben schon angesprochen.
Aber in einem erträglichen Maße - Psychothriller Programm vom aller Feinsten. Wer sich danach nicht fragt, was das alles eigentlich soll, hat wohl nicht aufgepasst.
Die Wendung im letzten drittel des Films ist absolut genial erzählt, wobei IMO immer noch offen bleibt, ob der Marshall des Hauptcharakters wirklich nicht existiert.
Es bleiben zahlreiche Fragen zu der Komplexität, mit der erzählt wird. Interpretationsspielraum ist auf jedenfall en Masse vorhanden.

Inhaltlich würde ich auf jeden Fall auch 10 von 10 Punkten geben.

Wenn die Komplexität der Story in dem Umfang zutrifft, wie ich glaube dass es geplant war, dann ist Shutter Island wirklich ein hochkarätig genialer Psychothriller mit einigen wenigen Schock-Momenten und vorallem Tonnenweise Spannung.

10/10, jederzeit zu empfehlen. Für zarte Gemüter allerdings der Hinweis: Nicht alleine in abgedunkelten Räumen schauen.


----------



## Tschubai (21. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> weiss nicht! aber auf gar keinen fall, unter gar keinen umständen solltest du so einen müll posten :-)
> 
> Zurück in die Zukunft Part 1
> 
> ...



jaaaaa....gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen, die ZidZ-Trilogie!
Zitat: Wer ist Präsident?
Ronald Reagan!
Ronald Reagan? Du meinst Ronald Reagan, der Schauspieler?........

Hallo Calvin!
Calvin?
Ja - dein Name war auf deiner Unterhose eingestickt - Calvin Klein.......haha - köstlich!

Thema Megan Fox - denke auch sie gehört zur Transformers Reihe. Allerdings hatte Sie wohl laut Internet-Gerüchten Streit mit der Filmcrew, wegen Ihres unprofessionellen Verhaltens.
Schätze, ihr wird es ähnlich ergehen wie Vin Diesel, der sich auch zu "höherem" berufen fühlte und der "Fast & Furious" Filmreihe erst den Rücken zuwendete und dann schnell auf dem Boden der Tatsachen landete, als weitere gute/lukrative Filmangebote ausblieben und er dann reumütig zur Filmreihe zurückkehrte.
Ähnlich ergeht es momentan auch Megan Fox, die bisher nur kommerzielle Flops außerhalb von der Transformers Reihe landete und mittlerweile in Hollywood als Kassengift verschrien ist, bzw. weit davon entfernt ist als ernsthafte Schauspielerin anerkannt zu werden!
Und ganz ehrlich: was anderes als nen superschönen Blickfang sehe ich in der auch nicht - sieht zwar geil aus die Olle, aber schauspielern kann die nicht wirklich....

hmmm....Scott Pilgrim? Bekommt von mir.....ähhh gibts ne Minus-Wertung?......dann eine minus 10!
Selten so einen unlustigen, üblen Müll gesehen! Der Film geht noch nicht einmal als Satire oder bewußte Übertreibung durch....omg, verschenkte 1,5 Std. meines Lebens.



Zuletzt gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss nicht - irgendwie fand ich den unlustig und enttäuschend! Ka warum - hab wohl irgendwas lustiges in Richtung Madagascar oder Ice Age erwartet. Aber das war wohl eher nicht so - hat mich ähnlich enttäuscht wie "Oben", der auch alles andere als lustig war!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanter Film - kein Action-Kracher, ehr so der Abstieg eines drogensüchtigen und korrupten Cops, der immer tiefer in den Sumpf des Verbrechens gerät. Von Nicolas Cage klasse dargestellt, der kaputte, körperbehinderte Cop, der im Laufe der Geschichte keinen Ausweg mehr sieht und dem Wahnsinn nahe kommt.
Außerdem spielt die geilste Frau der Welt mit: EVA MENDES.......ahhhhh lecker Mäusken :-)


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem spielt die geilste Frau der Welt mit: EVA MENDES.......ahhhhh lecker Mäusken :-)




Jaaa stimmt, neben Megan Fox auf jedenfall TOP die Dame. Sehr gern gesehen, leider nicht sonderlich häufig irgendwie.
Vielleicht schau ich die falschen Filme. ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (21. März 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Weiss nicht - irgendwie fand ich den unlustig und enttäuschend! Ka warum - hab wohl irgendwas lustiges in Richtung Madagascar oder Ice Age erwartet. Aber das war wohl eher nicht so - hat mich ähnlich enttäuscht wie "Oben", der auch alles andere als lustig war!


Hm da haben wir ja einen gänzlich unterschiedlichen Geschmack. "Ich-einfach unverbesserlich" ist momentan mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm bei Animation, und "Oben" ist erfrischend anders - rührend, lustig und skurril zugleich.


----------



## Knallfix (21. März 2011)

*Scott Pilgrim vs the World*
Ein ganz großer Spaß.
So wurde das eigentlich banale und schon 1000* verfilmte Thema "die erste große Liebe" noch nie auf die Leinwand gebracht.
Toller Soundtrack, Schauspieler sind perfekt bis in die kleinste Nebenrolle und wer auch nur etwas mit Videospielen anfangen kann und vielleicht noch mal 18 (bzw 22) sein möchte, seine nerdigen Jugendträume bis in kleinste Detail konsequent umgesetzt sehen möchte, unbedingt gucken 

Bzgl. Eva Mendes:
Die etwas anderen Cops 
Leider taucht sie nur selten auf aber lohnt trotzdem der Film.

Knall


----------



## bkeleanor (22. März 2011)

Die etwas anderen Cops
sehr gute komödie macht wirklich laune.
ich sage nur: "Gebüsch anpeilen"

Scott P vs. the World
1 mal ok find die effekte gut gemacht. story technisch und schauspielerisch regt mich der typ der scott spielt irgendwia auf.

Megan Fox
Mal ehrlich sie hatte nie wirklich eine chance ihr schauspielerisches können zu zeigen, den auch in Transformers wurde ihre Rolle auf ihren Körper reduziert.
und im vergleich dazu find ich den shia labaeouf (whatever) 10mal so scheisse...der hat echt kein talent.

Eva Mendes
sign :-) zwar nicht meine Traumfrau aber sie spielt gut da gibts nichts zu meckern.

zuletzt gesehen.
Rango
9/10 sehr gelungern animations film mit geilen sprüchen, aktion und ein klein wenig "strangness" (weiss selber nicht wie beschreiben :-))
obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin was da alles für tiere drin vorkommen oder was für welche das darstellen soll^^


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Megan Fox
> Mal ehrlich sie hatte nie wirklich eine chance ihr schauspielerisches können zu zeigen, den auch in Transformers wurde ihre Rolle auf ihren Körper reduziert.
> und im vergleich dazu find ich den shia labaeouf (whatever) 10mal so scheisse...der hat echt kein talent.
> 
> ...



Stimmt... es gibt schon einen schauspielerischen Unterschied zwischen den Beiden, von daher ist Megan Fox unterm Strich wohl wirklich mehr auf ihr Äußeres zu reduzieren.


----------



## Tschubai (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solider Gangster-Action Film mit u.a. Matt Dillon(lklasse Schauspieler), Paul Walker(der aus Fast&Furious -hier fehlbesetzt als böser Bube in ner Schwarzen Gang!) und Hayden Christensen(der junge Darth Vader in Star Wars - hier auch fehlbesetzt als harter Action Schläger, der mal eben ne größere Gruppe bewaffneter Schwerstverbrecher kalt stellt - lol - das Milchbübchen?).
Den Film kann man sich als Zeitvertreib zwischendurch anschauen, ohne große Erwartungen zu stellen an schauspielerische Qualitäten oder nen sinnvolle, tiefergründige Handlung. Wobei ich das Ende des Films ausgesprochen bescheuert finde.....


----------



## Konov (23. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen: "Machete"

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Film ja nicht ansehen, weil mich der Trailer nicht überzeugt hat und Danny Trejo eigentlich niemand ist, den ich sehen muss.

Nun hab ich mich aber doch durchgerungen und ich bereue es.
Denn der Film fing zwar relativ gut an, aber als Machete das erste mal seine Machete durch die Luft wirbelte und die Köpfe durchs Bild flogen, hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das evtl. nicht mein Fall sein könnte.

Die schauspielerischen Qualitäten der Darsteller sind durchweg gut, nichts besonderes aber auch nicht schlecht.
Und die Besetzung kann natürlich mit Namen wie Michelle Rodriguez, Robert de Niro und Jessica Alba ganz gut aufwarten, allerdings sind das alles nur Nebenrollen-Besetzungen, was man nicht vergessen sollte.

Es handelt sich bei Machete nicht um einen hochkarätigen, intelligenten Actionfilm mit spannender Story.
Machete ist viel mehr ein durchweg brutales Action-B-Movie mit außergewöhnlicher Besetzung. Die Story ist platt und jederzeit zu durchschauen, die Action nicht mehr als sinnfreies Gemetzel in denen haufenweise Körperteile durch die Gegend fliegen und manchmal auch ein paar Kugeln.
Als sich der Hauptdarsteller mit einem Knochenschaber einen Gangster vornahm, ihm den Bauch aufschlitzte und sich an dessen Darm - der in der Szene davor als "18 Meter lang" beschrieben wurde - durch ein Fenster in das tiefergelegene Stockwerk schwang, hab ich abgeschaltet.

DAS musste ich mir nun wirklich nicht antun. Erstens ist die Brutalität nicht mein Geschmack und zweitens zieht es den Film arg ins Lächerliche wenn solche Extreme - und seien sie noch so ironisch zu verstehen - parodiert werden.

Die Musik passt zum Mexiko Ambiente, die Schauspieler sind guter Durchschnitt und der Rest ist praktisch nicht erwähnenswert.

Summasumarum bekommt der Film von mir noch 5 Punkte und keine Empfehlung, da ich ihn auch nicht komplett gesehen habe.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. März 2011)

mach dir nix draus das du ihn nicht zu ende gesehen hast...er wird nicht besser :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zuletzt gesehen: "Machete"
> 
> DAS musste ich mir nun wirklich nicht antun. Erstens ist die Brutalität nicht mein Geschmack und zweitens zieht es den Film arg ins Lächerliche wenn solche Extreme - und seien sie noch so ironisch zu verstehen - parodiert werden.





So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.

Robert Rodriguez(und Quentin Tarantino) haben in der Tat so eine "Ich liebe sie oder ich hasse sie" Polarisierung.

Ich bin ganz ganz weit auf der " ich liebe es" Seite und fiebere jedem neuen Rodriguez Streifen entgegen wie eine 13 jährige ihrem ersten Justin Biber Konzert. (und das passiert mir sonst eher selten). Wobei sich Rodriguez mit dem genialen _Plant Terror_ gegen Tarantinos idiotischen _Death Proof_ einen guten Vorsprung erarbeitet hat.

Die Brutalität in den Rodriguez Filmen ist derart überzeichnet, dass man sie eigentlich kaum ernst nehmen kann, und so ist es auch gedacht. 
Der Umstand, dass er immer wieder hochkarätige Schauspieler verpflichten kann, spricht denke ich auch Bände.

Was würde Machete dazu sagen? _"Machete don’t text"_

(Und mal ernsthaft, ein Film mit Danny Trejo in der Hauptrolle, was will man mehr  )


----------



## Wolfmania (24. März 2011)

Ich gebe Machete 7/10 Punkten, da er das bringt was man erwartet. Bei der Brutalität stimme ich mehr Konov zu, denn selbst bei Ironie muß man es nicht so übertreiben. Mit fehlt da halt noch Antonio Banderas - der gehört einfach in so einen Film :-)


----------



## Konov (24. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Brutalität in den Rodriguez Filmen ist derart überzeichnet, dass man sie eigentlich kaum ernst nehmen kann, und so ist es auch gedacht.



Jo, das war auch meine Theorie hinter dem Ganzen - nur muss ich da sagen dass ich es eigentlich schade finde dass ein Film dadurch vermurkst wird.
Klar, es wird Leute geben, denen diese Brutalität nichts ausmacht.

Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich geschmacklos. Vielleicht bin ich zu empfindlich für diese Kategorie Film, aber ohne die übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung hätte der Film ein spannender Actionthriller sein können.
Bei der Kill Bill Reihe (da du Tarantino ansprichst) war es ja wenigstens nicht ganz so schlimm. Da war noch etwas "Film" hinter der krassen Darstellung und die Brutalität war noch im Rahmen.

Es mag Leute geben, die das als eine Art "genialer Kunst" betrachten, aber die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen, weil es doch irgendwo seine Grenzen hat. 
Von daher finde ichs eigentlich schade um die verschenkten 100 Minuten Filmmaterial. 

Die Frage die sich mir dabei stellt ist: Wer entscheidet wieviel Brutalität normal ist? Warscheinlich wird das immer der Zuschauer selbst tun, solange von allem etwas angeboten wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ohne die übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung hätte der Film ein spannender Actionthriller sein können.



bestimmt sogar, ich bezweifel allerdings, dass Rodriguez gerne einen spannenden Actionthriller drehen möchte 
Dafür gibt es genug andere 




Wolfmania schrieb:


> Mit fehlt da halt noch Antonio Banderas - der gehört einfach in so einen Film :-)



Stimmt, aber für Danny Trejo seh ich da begeistert drüber hinweg!


----------



## Konov (25. März 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:


Der letzte Tempelritter

Anfangs war ich skeptisch, wollte den Film eigentlich eher nicht gucken.
Grund dafür ist Nicholas Cage, der mir aus "Mainstreamigen" Actionfilmen bekannt ist und insbesondere in einer Ritter-Rolle nicht wirklich gefallen wollte.

Tja dann gings los und ich muss sagen, ich habe mich geirrt. Cage passt genau wie alle anderen Protagonisten des Films hervorragend in seine Rolle. Man kauft jedem seinen Ritter, Priester oder die Hexe ab.
Die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind absolut überdurchschnittlich gut. 
Von der Atmosphäre her reicht der Film sicherlich nicht ganz an einen Herr der Ringe heran, aber ich glaube das war auch nicht Ziel der Macher. Das besondere an "Der letzte Tempelritter" ist, dass der Titel eigentlich nicht so recht passt meiner Meinung nach. Denn es geht weniger um einen einzigen Ritter als viel mehr um die Abenteurer-Gruppe die eine vermeintliche Hexe in das rettende Kloster bringen sollen, wo über sie gerichtet wird.

Es kommt allerdings viel dicker: Im Laufe der beschwerlichen Reise quer durch die Botanik merkt die Gruppe, dass sie es nicht mit einer Hexe sondern mit einer vom Teufel besessenen jungen Dame zutun haben.
Der Kampf gegen einen Dämon und sein Gefolge beginnt - und alles im Mittelalter Setting gehalten. Die Story ist somit relativ innovativ, denn ein weiterer Hexen, Teufel und Dämonen Film aus dem Mittelalter fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Die Kämpfe sind realistisch, das ganze Drumherum glaubwürdig dargestellt.

Die Musikuntermalung passt wunderbar und macht einige Szenen besonders spannend und lebendig.
Schauspieler: 9 von 10
Musik: 9 von 10
Story: 10 von 10 (knapp)

Gesamt: Absolut empfehlenswert, vorallem für Leute die auf glaubwürdige Mittelalter Action stehen. Mit einem Hauch Mystik hat der Film eine tolle Spannungskurve zu bieten. Ich würde 9 von 10 Punkten geben.


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

Matrix Trilogie immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder gut  Und 2012 kommt Teil 4 mit Kate und ihren Lykantropenmischwesengeliebten im Kino wieder - Teil 3 war ja voll der Reinfall.

bis 20 uhr folgendes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUi45RDhpnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und atm starwars 6


----------



## bkeleanor (28. März 2011)

kürzlich gesehen

72h - the next three days
obwohl der film bis auf wenige ausnahmen immer an der grenze zwischen "langweilig" und "spannend" hin und her schwankt hat er mir nicht schlecht gefallen.
er schafft es doch irgendwie um einem zu sagen doch schau weiter und sieh nach was passiert. vorallem deshalb weil man unbedingt wissen will wie er seine frau aus dem knast holt.

dennoch wird man den film nach dem ersten mal schauen so schnell nicht wieder ansehen (ich zumindest).
Die hauptdarsteller sind glaubwürdig.

8/10

Bad Boys II
Wuzza
5/10


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Grad gestern erst.

Sehr gute Kameraführung und interssante Bildeffekte.
Kurzweilig und nie langweilig.


Mfg


----------



## Manaldheilungl (30. März 2011)

Scott Pilgrim. 
Guter Film, aber dass mir dafür 17 Euro abgeknüpft wurden, fand ich mega dreist.
Für den halben Preis habe ich Blockbuster bekommen.

Problem an dem Film ist, die deutsche Synchro ist schlecht übersetzt und die englische Synchro geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

> Scott Pilgrim.


Ich wollte grad genau das Gleiche schreiben. 






> Guter Film, aber dass mir dafür 17 Euro abgeknüpft wurden, fand ich mega dreist.
> Für den halben Preis habe ich Blockbuster bekommen.


Ein Blockbuster ist kein Garant für einen guten Film. Aber jedem das Seine. 
Ich denke, die 17 € sind gut investiert - nämlich in ein kreatives Drehbuch mit guter Musik, neuen Schauspielern ( <3 Knives!) und einer sehr guten comicartigen Umsetzung. Ich würde ja fast schon von Kunst reden, so begeistert bin ich von _Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_.






> die deutsche Synchro ist schlecht übersetzt und die englische Synchro geht mir auf den Keks.


Hier muss ich dir leider recht geben. Ich fand's auch ganz mies.


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heinz Rühmann eben ...


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

immer wieder ein Genuss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (2. April 2011)

Was ihr alle an diesem bescheuerten "Scott Pilgrim" findet - ich kann´s nicht verstehen! Der ist so unglaublich schlecht, der geht noch nichtmal als übertriebene Satire oder sowas durch...tz, tz, zum Glück sind die Gechmäcker verschieden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Film, tolle Landschaftsaufnahmen und ein cooler Kevin Costner. Klar, man muß schon auf Western der "klassischen" Art stehen, aber wenn man sich auf die anfangs sehr beschauliche Erzählweise des Films einläßt, kann man so richtig schön in die damalige Zeit "eintauchen" und fühlt sich irgendwie mitten hineinversetzt in die Lebensweise echter Cowboys und Viehtreiber.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaaaaa wie geil war der denn - hatten ja viele von euch geschrieben, das dieser Film gut ist! Und das kann ich nur bestätigen  ......Hammer, was hab ich teilweise gelacht (die Szene, wo der eine Typ aus Versehen in den Holzhäcksler springt, oder wo Tucker neben dem Jugendlichen herrennt und der voll von dem Baum aufgespiesst wird.....mann, mann, ich hab auf dem Boden gelegen vor Lachen^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mich voll auf Ace Ventura aka Jim Carrey gefreut, denn ich fand die beiden ersten Teile mit ihm drin klasse und sie gehören zu meinen "All-Time-Favs"! Aber dieser Film? Omg - gehört definitiv zu den schlechtesten Filmen die ich jemals gesehen habe! Denke mal das liegt allerdings auch an der üblen deutschen Syncro (englische Tonspur lag nicht vor!). Aber auch die Handlung und die Machart des Films war unterste Schublade - absolut NICHT empfehlenswert; selbst für Kinder nicht!!!


----------



## Cold Play (2. April 2011)

also ich habe zuletzt sucker punch geschaut und mich eigendlich monate dadrauf gefreut trotz übler kritiken...

hmm keine ahnung irgendwas fehlte dem film obwohl ich auf solche koriosen filme stehe... es hat mich nicht gefesselt...schade der film war mit einer meiner großen hoffnungen 2011...schulnote 4


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdDXO-iiuk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so genial der film


----------



## Konov (3. April 2011)

Cold schrieb:


> also ich habe zuletzt sucker punch geschaut und mich eigendlich monate dadrauf gefreut trotz übler kritiken...
> 
> hmm keine ahnung irgendwas fehlte dem film obwohl ich auf solche koriosen filme stehe... es hat mich nicht gefesselt...schade der film war mit einer meiner großen hoffnungen 2011...schulnote 4



Glaube mittlerweile der Trailer von Sucker Punch hat den Film mehr gehypt als er wirklich wert war.

Also sicher ist er nicht schlecht, aber ein Trailer kann doch oft das eigentliche Bild verzerren....


----------



## Bastikch (3. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KRD8e20fBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach ein brillianter Film


----------



## Konov (3. April 2011)

Bastikch schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist echt gut, glaub den hab ich schon mal gesehen, ist aber ne Weile her.
Auf jedenfall worth a try. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2011)

Riders

Der Film handelt von Dieben die ein ding drehen und überraschenderweise mehr beute bekommen als gedacht/geplant war. diese mehr beute gehört aber anderen gangstern und denen passt das natürlich nicht.

es kommt nie wirklich spannung auf man weiss immer was passieren wird.
trotzdem ist er nicht schlecht und wenn es langsam zeit fürs bett ist und man noch bock auf einen film hat, ist er genau die richtige wahl um sich genug müde zu machen um danach oder während des films einzuschlafen.

6.5/10


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film: The Mechanic

Standard Actionware mit Jason Statham.
Die Actionszenen sind praktisch alle vergleichbar mit anderen Filmen mit Statham: Transporter 1-3 z.b.
Also eigentlich nichts wirklich herausragendes dabei.

Die Story ist ganz nett, kein Überkracher aber auch nicht all zu platt.

Musik passt. Insgesamt würde ich 7 von 10 Punkte für einen Actionfilm geben, der Durchschnitt ist.


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Mann beißt Hund, ein sehr....kontroverser Film. Es geht um ein Filmteam, welches den Alltag eines Berufsmörders filmt (kein Auftragskiller sondern jemand der Leute tötet um ihr Geld zu nehmen). Dieser berichtet ganz sachlich was er tut und bindet das Team mit ein. Super Stil, da der Kameramann und Tonmann auch was zu tun bekommen, was zu einigen lustigen Szenen im Film führt.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Battle Los Angeles..


ein totaler Flop


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen: Wanted (2008)

Interessante Action, bekannte Schauspieler, ein Konzept das aufgeht, von dem man allerdings auch nichts legendäres erwarten darf.

Die Musik hat mir sehr gut gefallen, passte wunderbar und der Komödiantische Touch des Films war etwas was ich nicht erwartet hatte. Bin davon aber positiv überrascht.
Die Story war insgesamt ein wenig "verwegen" - leider teilweise unglaubwürdige Wendungen haben die Freude etwas gebremst.

Trotzdem alles in allem Nichts aufgewärmtes - vorallem das um-die-Ecke-schießen war mal was ganz erfrischendes.
Im Vergleich zu einem aktuellen Action Highlight wie Sucker Punch, hat Wanted unterhaltungstechnisch IMO leicht die Nase vorn.

Gebe dem Film insgesamt 8 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## llcool13 (11. April 2011)

Letztens mal wieder angeschaut. Immer wieder geil. So ne Tochter wie die kleine will ich auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69dbW4wD-2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (11. April 2011)

Mag sein, dass der Film in 3D irgendwie funktioniert aber "normal" ists einfach nur ein Scheißfilm.
Lächerlich von den Dialogen, Schnitt, bis zu den Schauspielern, Matrix hatte im letzten Jahrtausend bessere FX ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dc5iiT0f1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz ok, auch wenn sämtliche Klischees bedient werden. von den Eheproblemen der Helden bis zum unfähigen Vorgesetzten, aber handgemachte Aktion. Selten heutzutage 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJxqlIiX5ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toller Film. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-zKEzuttZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall


----------



## The Mister L (11. April 2011)

Jeah muss ich dir zustimmen, Machete ist ein toller Film, auch wenn viele Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass sie diese übertriebene Form von Gewalt mögen.

The Mechanic habe ich Samstag auch gesehen und würde ihn bei 6,6 von 10 Punkten einordnen, also normal 6 für einen Durchschnittsactionfilm +0,3 wegen dem Plattenspieler von Jason ( nette Wahl, das Ding liegt bei 3000&#8364;  ) und 0,3 wegen einigen sehr netten Sprüchen und und Handlungsteilen.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> Jeah muss ich dir zustimmen, Machete ist ein toller Film, auch wenn viele Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass sie diese übertriebene Form von Gewalt mögen.



Was genau meinst du damit?

Ich muss mir das nicht eingestehen, denn ich *weiß*, dass ich diese Form von Gewalt abstoßend finde.


----------



## NexxLoL (12. April 2011)

Ich habe mir Shutter Island angeguckt, und ich bin begeistert  Weiß nur nicht wie ich das jetzt zusammenfassen soll, ohne etwas zu spoilern :/


----------



## bkeleanor (12. April 2011)

Jumanji
Ein Spiel für jeden der drauf sinnt, wie er seiner Welt entrinnt.

Der film macht immer noch laune.

8/10


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

zuletzt gesehen heute

Muttertag
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6D-sEV0u2k[/video]

Komm, süßer Tod
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4gnXBSBojk[/video]


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Naja, den letzten Film den ich gesehn hab war "Fast and the Furious", doch ich war da leichters abgelenkt und hab nur die Hälfte mitgekriegt...   

Aber der letzte Film, den ich mit voller Konzentration geschaut hab, war *"Inception"*.
Und ich muss sagen: der Film ist genial! *____________*
Die Story find ich absolut hammermässig (Vorallem wenn man sone Tagträumerin ist wie ich passt der Film perfekt xD), und die Aufnahmen sind endgeil gemacht. Man musste sich nur einfach ein bisschen konzentrieren weil man sonst nicht genau wusste, wieso was so funktionierte, wie die geschmiedeten Pläne der Protagonisten funktionierten und wie Zeit und Raumveränderungen die Handlungen beeinflussten. War zum Teil total verwirrend...  

Und was für mich persönlich auch total genial war, war die Filmmusik. Mal wieder von Hans Zimmer gezaubert. Der Typ ist der Wahnsinn. Die Stimmung die er mit dieser Musik aufbaut ist einfach unglaublich. Ich hab mir sogar die Musik runtergeladen (was ich bei Filmmusik eigentlich nie tue, da die Filmmusik ohne Film halt nich viel bringt... *drsh*). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imamcajBEJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist mein persönlicher Favorit aus diesem Film. Keine Ahnung wieso aber das Stück imponiert mir total.

Naja genug geschwafelt. Ich fasse zusammen:
Inception ist ein sehr tiefgründiger Film; die Kombination aus guten Filmaufnahmen, einer super Story und genial komponierter Filmmusik macht den Film so richtig sehenswert. Ich kann ihn echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Naja, den letzten Film den ich gesehn hab war "Fast and the Furious", doch ich war da leichters abgelenkt und hab nur die Hälfte mitgekriegt...



Höhö  

@Topic: letzte DVD ebenfalls Fast and Furious (  ) letzte Blueray war Avatar... (habs bis heute nicht gebacken bekommen den schrott fertig zu sehen... >_<


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTuUJNFl3DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



herlicher dystopie film 

gleich schau ich mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhR9m2ocq_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an, herliche actionkomödie


----------



## Crush351 (17. April 2011)

Freitag Abend letze DVD angeguckt:

"Ich, einfach unverbesserlich" 

Die kleinen gelben Minions sind zu geil


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles


Die Erwartungen an den Film waren von Anfang an recht hoch, da der Trailer viel Kriegsaction und tolle Effekte suggerierte.
Und in der Tat, die Effekte sind wirklich klasse. Der Wackelkamera Trend setzt sich fort: Ist natürlich geschmackssache.

Die Action allerdings in Kombination mit den Effekten: ganz großes Kino.
Leider blieb auch bei diesem Film der US-Marine bzw. US Army Pathos nicht aus, den man ja schon aus dutzenden Action oder Kriegsfilmen kennt.
Ich würde Battle LA auch eher als Kriegs- denn als Actionfilm bezeichnen. Die meiste Zeit wird geballert und es werden Kommandos gebrüllt. Alles sehr realistisch und glaubwürdig gemacht. Top!

Die Musik erscheint mir hingegen Durchschnittsware. Nichts herausragendes was die Ohren da beschallt. Auch die Drumherum Story mit den Zivilisten ist eher platt gehalten - musste aber wohl dabei sein, weil sonst eine "Story" gefehlt hätte.
Wobei diese den Namen auch nicht wirklich verdient hat. Man hätte IMO einen richtig fesselnden Kriegsfilm draus machen können, wenn man noch mehr militärische Elemente und spannendere Kämpfe hätte mit einfließen lassen.

Stattdessen wurde eine Mainstream-Zivi-Rettungsnummer mit eingebaut um es einem breiteren Publikum zu offenbaren.
Sicherlich war das zu erwarten - trifft leider nicht 100%ig meinen Geschmack. Die Schauspieler sind allesamt recht unbekannt, trotzdem durchweg gut! Allerdings keine hochkarätigen Oscarpreisträger dabei.
Das braucht der Film aber auch nicht um einen zu unterhalten.

Unterm Strich würde ich dem Film knappe 8 Punkte von 10 geben.
*Unterhaltsame Kriegsaction mit verhältnismäßig wenig Pathos und einer erwartungsgemäßg platten Neben-Story im innovativen Alien-Eroberungs Gewand.*


----------



## bkeleanor (18. April 2011)

ebenfalls battle: los angeles

ich würd ihm 7/10 geben. die action ist durch aus ok und generell kann ich mich dem anschliessen was Konov geschrieben hat.

was mir halt tierisch auf die nerven ging ist dieses zwischen menschliche zeug das meiner meinung nach den ganzen film runterzieht.
ich meine die welt wird gerade von aliens überrannt, du kämpfst ums überleben da du eigentlich total unterlegen bist und die finden noch zeit sich anzupissen wegen so quatsch der vor jahren passiert ist. ist doch irgendwie dämlich.

und die spezial effekte sind naja. einige sind gut gemacht andere sind einfach nur grotten schlecht z.B. sämtliche von explosionen durch die luft fliegenden autos. Die fliegen so ireal und das nur weil sie einfach mal eben den typen platt drücken müssen.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was mir halt tierisch auf die nerven ging ist dieses zwischen menschliche zeug das meiner meinung nach den ganzen film runterzieht.
> ich meine die welt wird gerade von aliens überrannt, du kämpfst ums überleben da du eigentlich total unterlegen bist und die finden noch zeit sich anzupissen wegen so quatsch der vor jahren passiert ist. ist doch irgendwie dämlich.



Stimmt, das war genau das was ich auch meinte... es wurde da ein bißchen zu sehr auf Dingen rumgekaut, die nach einer Alien Invasion eigentlich kein Schwein interessieren. Aber gerade am Anfang war es spannend, wo alle gemerkt haben, was für Ausmaße das annimmt. Da ist es bei so einem Film natürlich wichtig, den Faden behutsam weiterzuspinnen und nicht irgendein plattes Zeug reinzudichten. ^^


----------



## Knallfix (18. April 2011)

Jau.
Generell nervt es, dieses "wir müssen da noch irgendwo eine Frau, Freundin, Ex-Frau, Kind reinzwängen". 
Oder nicht enden wollende Charaktereinführungen - Cloverfield fand ich da besonders schlimm.
Wer ist schuld?
Die Frauen. 

Knall


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht


Witziger Roadmovie-ähnlicher Film der mich vorallem durch die Situationskomik und den Wortwitz überzeugt hat.
Die Story ist sicherlich nicht weltbewegend, für eine Komödie aber völlig ausreichend um den Handlungsstrang vernünftig zu tragen. Die Darsteller sind sympathisch und die Effekte gut gelungen.

Unterm Strich sehr sehenswerte spacige Komödie. 9/10 Punkten


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

The Hurt Locker


Hochspannendes Kriegsdrama zum Thema Bombenentschärfen im Irak.
Die Schauspieler sind allesamt hervorragend. Die ganz großen Hollywood Gesichter bleiben allerdings aus - was vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht ist, so wird nämlich die hohe Qualität des Films umso deutlicher.

Mit sehr viel intensiven Spannungsmomenten, dramatischer Musikuntermalung und glaubhafter Darstellung brilliert dieser Film wie ich finde.
Es gibt interessante Storyelemente und zwischendurch auch andere "Action" außer Bombenentschärfen.

Rundum ist der Film sehr glaubwürdig, alles ist sehr intensiv, realistisch und beklemmend.
Zwar fehlt noch ein kleines bißchen zu einem "richtigen" Kriegsfilm, aber wer auf Kriegsfilme allgemein steht, sollte den hier unbedingt anschauen.

Musik: 10/10
Schauspieler: 9/10
Umsetzung und Story: 9/10

Gesamt: 9/10 mit Tendenz nach oben


----------



## Tschubai (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich fand ich die bisherigen Scheibenwelt-Filme alle Klasse - aber dieser ist der Erste, bei dem ich mich langweilte! Irgendwie fehlt mir bei diesem Film etwas die überbordene Fantasie und die schräge Handlung des Scheibenwelt-Universums!
Man kann sich den Film anschauen, aber muß nicht wirklich, weil man rein garnichts versäumt. 6/10 Punkten
P.s.: Was fürn billiger und lächerlicher Nosferatu Abklatsch sollte denn der fliegende Killer darstellen mit seinen Gummiflügeln und dem schlechten Make-Up?
Ach und die Golems sahen aus wie "The Thing" aus Fantastic Four^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war wohl etwas geblendet vom Namen des großartigen Sean Beans auf dem Cover und erwartete einen hochklassigen Urwelt-Action Kracher. Was es dann wirklich war, entsprach mehr einem billig und schnell produziertem C-Movie ohne Spannung und Action! Absolut nicht zu empfehlender Müll zum langweilen und vorzeitigem Abschalten! Nicht anschauen! 2/10 Punkten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, was ich hiervon halten soll? Irgendwie wird meine Abneigung gegen deutsche Filme mal wieder vollends bestätigt! Aber irgendwie hat der Film zumindestens gute Mukke und ein paar nette "Live-Club-Szenen", die mich frappierend an meine eigenen Feiermarathons und D*****exsesse errinnern^^ ....... würde sagen wenn man aufs Thema steht(Party,Feiern,Discos,Drogen,elektronische Musik) und sehen will, was Drogenmissbrauch aus einem machen können, dann eventuell 5/10 Punkten....


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte schon geringste Ansprüche, aber wie man einen Hauptprotagonisten eine komplette Filmlänge so derbe unsympathisch rüberkommen lassen kann, hat sich bis heute nicht erschlossen. Nichtmal zum Ende hin gab es eine Wendung, es ist und bleibt sowas von penetrant abstossend und nervig und blöde .... man da fehlen einem die Worte. Man hätte aus dem Film echt was nettes machen können.


----------



## Phoenixdown (23. April 2011)

Star Trek 8 - First Contact

Ich liebe diesen Film


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was mir halt tierisch auf die nerven ging ist dieses zwischen menschliche zeug das meiner meinung nach den ganzen film runterzieht.
> ich meine die welt wird gerade von aliens überrannt, du kämpfst ums überleben da du eigentlich total unterlegen bist und die finden noch zeit sich anzupissen wegen so quatsch der vor jahren passiert ist. ist doch irgendwie dämlich.


lol du findest das den Film runterzieht? mir ging mehr "Wie sind Marines wir sind die besten" auf den Sack, klar ist amerikanischer Film aber so übertreiben muss man nicht. 
Sonst halt ja würde 8/10 geben, halt das was man erwartet hat Kriegs Film gegen Aliens. ;D


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> lol du findest das den Film runterzieht? mir ging mehr "Wie sind Marines wir sind die besten" auf den Sack, klar ist amerikanischer Film aber so übertreiben muss man nicht.
> Sonst halt ja würde 8/10 geben, halt das was man erwartet hat Kriegs Film gegen Aliens. ;D



Stimmt, die Marines-über-alles Sprüche waren genauso dämlich... leider gehört das zum Hollywood Kino wohl dazu.


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

Krabat, gestern aufgenommen und heute gebrannt. Gefällt mir recht gut und laut Wikipedia gibts nicht zu gravierende Unterschiede zum Buch. Werd es aber trotzdem Lesen.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Le Mac - Doppelt knallt's besser


Ein Film ohne Schauspieler die man üblicherweise kennt - aber deshalb alles andere als schlecht.
Habe einen Trailer dazu gesehen und dachte mir, der könnte witzig sein. Und das war er auch. Der Dialogwitz und natürlich die Situationskomik sind absolute Oberklasse.
Jose Garcia passt sehr gut in seine Doppelrolle und auch das ganze drumherum ist wirklich unterhaltsam und jederzeit witzig.

Es gibt keine langatmigen Passagen im Film, unlustige Übertreibungen oder schlechte Schauspieler. Auch die Musik kann voll überzeugen, sind doch aktuelle Charthits im Film so platziert, dass sie den Spass gut unterstreichen.

An wenigen Stellen hätte vielleicht noch ein Hauch mehr Pepp sein können und das Ende war nicht der absolut überraschende Oberknaller. Also doch recht vorhersehbar ab dem 2. Drittel des Films.
Ansonsten aber wirklich eine geniale Komödie OHNE Hollywood Stars - und steht eben diesen in nichts nach. Volle 9 von 10 Punkte für diese witzige Gangster-Undercover Komödie.


----------



## Makalvian (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach langem endlich mal besorgt der schwarze Humor in dem Film ist einfach nur geil und dazu noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2011)

im Kino gesehen

Limitless / Ohne Limit

Nicht schlecht gemacht.
2 dinge haben mich aber gestört. 1. irgendwo am anfang sagt der typ, dass wir menschen nicht mehr als 20% unseres Gehirns nutzen können.
seit Jahr und tag heisst es aber, dass es lediglich 10% sind die wir nutzen können. zuletzt gehört bei "duell der magier". obs nun stimmt oder nicht, weiss ich nicht kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sich das so schnell ändert.
egal
nummer 2.
er muss ja ganz ordentlich viel geld verdient haben. also wo bleibt dieses geld...nicht einmal hat er irgendwas gekauft (ausser dieser wohnung) für das sich der ganze aufwand gelohnt hätte.

6/10
kein drang vorhanden den nochmal zu sehen.


----------



## Jordin (27. April 2011)

„Shoot 'em up" kam doch über die Feiertage... Dachte, ich bin im falschen Film, als der die Nabelschnur durchgeschossen hat und die ganze Zeit mit dem Baby auf'm Arm durch die Gegend lief.

 Geiler verkorkster Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2011)

Das Imperium der Elfen / The magic door

Ganz ehrlich die ersten paar minuten war ich mir nicht sicher ob die sich nicht plötzlich die kleider vom leib reisen und übereinander her fallen. Auf gut deutsch ich dacht es wär ein porno :-)

es stellte sich dann aber heraus das es ein Kinderfilm ist mit einer immerhin akzeptablen story, die so gut es eben ging umgesetzt wurde.

Die Effekte sind gar nicht schlecht einige haben mir sogar ziemlich gut gefallen und mit dem kamera gewackel hatte man echt das gefühl das da was explodiert.

schauspieler:
der kleine junge war köstlich...der hat immer mal wieder so einen bruce willis spruch losgelassen und man wusste nicht so recht soll man das ernst nehmen oder lachen (ich hab gelacht).

der eine elf, flip hat er geheissen, hab ich nach dem film noch gegooglet...der hat später im film kick ass -> kick ass gespielt. wär ich nie drauf gekommen da der film 2007 gedreht wurde und als elf sah der viel jünger aus^^

ich würd jetzt nicht empfehlen den anzuschauen da es doch ein kinderfilm ist und für erwachsene über weite teile einfach nur langweilig ist.
6,5/10
im angeheiterten zustand mit kollegen auf fehler suche hat man sicher spass an dem film^^


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Mai 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Fast Five

Ich lass den Aspekt, dass auf realismus völlig verzichtet wurde, mal weg in der Bewertung.

Fast Five haut dich um mit Aktionszenen in denen Stunts, explosionen und geile Sprüche nicht fehlen.
Das Problem ist das zwischen den Szenen viel Zwischenmenschliches passiert auf das ich locker verzichten hätte können, zumal man gefahr läuft dabei einzuschlafen.

Was mich aber am allermeisten gestört hat, ist das es um alles geht nur nicht mehr um die Autos. Ja schon es gibt sie noch und es sind auch tolle modelle dabei...aber sie sind nur noch nebensache. so werden beispielsweise lang erhoffte autorennen einfach weg gelassen.
Der ganze Film ist ein Oceans 15 als ein F&F.

ich geb dem film eine 6/10 und auch nur weil ich ein fan der F&F serie bin.

meine meinung dazu.
Platz
1. F&F
2. Tokyo Drift
3. F&F 2
4. Fast Five
5. F&F new model, original parts

allerdings ist zwischen platz 1 und 2 ein riesen sprung und zwischen 3 und 4 auch nochmal.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was mich aber am allermeisten gestört hat, ist das es um alles geht nur nicht mehr um die Autos. Ja schon es gibt sie noch und es sind auch tolle modelle dabei...aber sie sind nur noch nebensache. so werden beispielsweise lang erhoffte autorennen einfach weg gelassen.
> Der ganze Film ist ein Oceans 15 als ein F&F.



Das hab ich auch schon gehört... F&F5 soll sich von den anderen Teilen ja deutlich abheben, weil mehr auf Unfälle, als auf "tuning" etc. gesetzt wurde.
Ich schau ihn mir trotzdem mal an wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2011)

gerade im tv 

four rooms - verdammt war der durchgedreht der film ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Der ist Genial besonders dat Ende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlTAwm-IyAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Absolut Genial


----------



## Zeru1984 (3. Mai 2011)

Bluray: Skyline

Technisch gut (für ein kleines Budget), aber Story, Schauspieler und Dialoge eher untere Wertungsebene.

Mein Fazit:  Wenn man nicht zuviel erwartet dann gibts eine 4/10.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2011)

Gestern gesehen:

*World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich sehr auf den Film gefreut und gehofft, er wird ein würdiges Sequel zu "Independence Day". Leider wurde ich schwer enttäuscht.



Spoiler



Die Story ist so plump und flach, dass sie auf jedes X-beliebige Setting anwendbar ist und auch schon zig mal angwandt wurde: Ein Platoon Marines muss Zivilisten in einem knappen Zeitrahmen aus einer Gefahrenzone retten. Das ist der Hauptfokus des Films, neben dem typisch penetranten amerikanischen Patriotismus.

Leider leidet in meinen Augen der ganze Film darunter, da dem Zuschauer während der fast pausenlosen Balleraction und Befehlsbrüllerei nichts anderes geboten wird. Kaum wirkliche Spannung, keine Abwechslung, keine Hintergrundinfos (bis darauf, dass die Aliens wohl mit dem Wasser der Erde ihren Fuhrpark auftanken), etc.

Die Alien-Invasion bekommt man zwar unweigerlich mit, sie wird durch die Art und Weise der Inszenierung aber so nebensächlich, dass sie auch durch eine X-beliebige irdische Ursache hätte ersetzt werden können, wie zB eine Naturkatastrophe, Terroristen, Superschurke mit Weltherrschaftsambitionen, etc.

Auch durch die Besetzung der Rollen mit unbekannten Schauspielern wirkt der Film wie ein Low-Budget-Movie. Von den mitwirkenden Schauspielern kannte ich zwei: Aaron Eckhart (The Core, The Dark Knight, Thursday) und Michelle Rodriguez (Resident Evil, SWAT, Avatar, ...). 

Schade. Hab mehr erwartet. 

4/10


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

*Fast Five (The Fast and the Furious 5)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab alle Teile vor Teil 5 zumindest teilweise gesehen, und war mir bewusst, dass diese Filme generell nichts für besonders anspruchsvolle Filmfans sind.
Auch dass typische Klischees von braungebrannten Frauen mit Modelfigur, gepaart mit getunten Traum-PS-Boliden erfüllt werden, ist für Kenner nichts neues.

Gleich zu Beginn fällt allerdings auf, dass Fast 5 anders ist, als die Vorgänger.
Aus den zeitweise doch arg anspruchslosen Raser-Movies ist ein überdurchschnittliches Action-Movie geworden, das zugegebenermaßen allerdings nicht mit anderen Genregrößen mithalten kann, aber trotzdem seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.

Ein guter Actionfilm muss, je nach Geschmack, heutzutage mehr bieten als ein Effektspektakel ohne Grenzen. Das jedoch bietet Fast 5 in hervorragender Form. Wer auf schnelle Autos und Geballer steht, wird mit Fast 5 auf seine Kosten kommen.
Innovationen gibt es auch, indem z.B. ein Geldtresor von zwei PS starken Autos mit Highspeed in einer Verfolgungsjagd quer durch Rio's Straßen gezogen wird.

Die Schauspieler sind aus den alten Teilen bereits bekannt und überzeugen nicht durch Oscarreifen Einsatz, aber sie spielen auch nicht schlecht. 
Man kauft den Bad Boys mit Muskelpaketen jenseits von gut und böse ihre Rolle ab und auch die schönen Frauen passen zum Rest - wenn man eben bedenkt, dass es sich hier um reine Klischee-Verwaltung handelt.

Die Musik passt zum Rest, allerdings darf man auch hier keine Meisterkompositionen erwarten.

Alles in allem ist Fast 5 ein durchweg spannender und Actionreicher Klischee-Kracher, der vorallem durch seine anspruchslose und unbedarfte Art bestechen kann - sofern man sich dafür begeistert.
Wer tiefsinnige Kriminalfälle oder ausgeklügelte Thriller-Action erwartet, ist hier fehl am Platz.

*7,5/10* mit Tendenz nach unten.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

gestern abend -> oceans eleven
skala? 1-10   --> 8

finde den film einfach klasse. dieses durchdachte und komplizierte hinter der ganzen sache in verbindung mit guten dialogen , macht ihn zu einem meiner lieblingsfilme!


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Die Säulen der Erde

Finde persönlich, dass dieser Film einfach ein Meisterwerk ist. Ich habe die Bücher noch nicht gelesen (folgt noch) und kann daher nicht sagen wie gut er übersetzt wurde. 
Ich finde die Geschichte rund um den Bau der Kathedrale und den Intrigen um den Thron einfach genial.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2011)

Gerade gesehen:

*Number 23*

Jim Carrey in einem Psychothriller, der einen anfangs vielleicht etwas langweilt, später jedoch umso mehr fesselt. Die Wendung inmitten des Films hätte ich so definitiv nicht erwartet, sondern immer an etwas Anderes gedacht. 

Wer auf Psychothriller steht, die durchaus auch in der Realität mehr oder weniger vorkommen könnten ("One Hour Photo", "Black Swan" - Abgründe der menschlichen Psyche eben), wird diesen Film auch mögen. Wer bei diesem Film auf einen Lacher mit Jim Carrey hofft, wird jedoch bitter enttäuscht werden. Das ein oder andere Mal kam mir Carrey jedoch etwas deplaziert in diesem Film vor - mir kommt es immer vor, als würde er mit seinen Augen grinsen oder lachen, obwohl sein Mund andere Emotionen zeigt. Deswegen war er für mich persönlich in diesem Film nicht die Idealbesetzung.

Dennoch 8/10 Punkten von mir, da der Anfang etwas langatmig war (die ersten 20 Minuten) und Jim Carrey eben nicht so perfekt in diesen Film passt wie eine Natalie Portman in Black Swan oder ein Robin Williams in One Hour Photo.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

> *World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fand ihn gar nicht sooo schlecht. war klar, dass der kinobesuch keine intelektuelle herausforderung wird. aber gute action, nette special effects und (ich steh auf) michelle rodriguez. ;-)

hab vorgestern "Wer ist Hannah" gesehen. der war übel. unsinnige story, schlechte schauspieler (bis auf die kleine) und n bescheuertes ende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> *World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles
> *fand ihn gar nicht sooo schlecht. war klar, dass der kinobesuch keine intelektuelle herausforderung wird. aber gute action, nette special effects und (ich steh auf) michelle rodriguez. ;-)



Zufälligerweise auch mein Letzter. 
Watt!? Da spielt Michelle Rodriguez mit? Verdammt, und ich hab vorher ausgmacht -.-
1/10 Dauerwerbespot der ... watt war das nochmal ... Navi? ... Army? Bundeswehr?^^
Blöd.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Hab grad mal wieder alle Episoden Band of Brothers am Stück angeguckt und jetzt kommt Säulen der Erde in einem durch^^.


----------



## Niklasx (2. Juni 2011)

Mission Impossible 3

genialer film
geniale story
geniale schauspieler

ich liebe die ganze MI -Reihe. Finde solche Filme mit diversen "Taktiken" á la "in den vatikan einsteigen" usw mit verkleidungen und und und einfach cool

tom cruise ist nebenbei ein super schauspieler, auch wenn er privat nicht jedermanns sache ist.
aber das ist ja bei viele schauspielern der fall.


jetzt kommt "catch me if u can"
nebenbei gesagt, auch ein echt geiler film!


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona
Finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Wiedererkennungswert die Filme von Woody Allen haben. Seine Muse Scarlett Johansson aka Cristina, ist auf einem Selbstfindungstrip - "Cristina weiss nur, was sie nicht will." - und ihre frisch verlobte Freundin Vicky (Rebecca Hall) fliegen aus den USA für eine ungewisse Zeit nach Spanien. Dort lernen sie den Maler Juan Antonio Gonzalo kennen, der noch immer seinder letzten Beziehung mit Maria Elena (Penelope Cruz) nachtrauert. Zu dritt fliegen sie nach Oviedo und ab da wird der Film richtig spannend. Insbesondere mit dem Auftauchen der temparamentvollen und leicht verrückten Maria Elena.

Waren amüsante 96min und ich würde sogar sagen dass es einer der besten Filme ist, die Woody Allen je gedreht hat.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

*Inglourious Basterds*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nun schon recht lange her, dass der Film in die Kinos kam und ich hab ihn bis heute nicht gesehen.
Ich war bisher der Meinung, der Film würde mir vielleicht nicht gefallen, kann aber auch nicht genau sagen, warum.

Tarantino Filme sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsfilme, obwohl es welche gab, die wirklich einen ganz besonderen Reiz haben und eine ganz besondere Qualität damit natürlich auch.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht.
IB ist vieles zugleich, allem voran "anders". Aber auch verstörend, brutal, witzig, realistisch, zugleich allerdings auch fiktiv, ironisch und zynistisch in komplexer Form.

Ich hab schon viele Filme gesehen, aber nur wenige - wenn überhaupt einer, darüber muss ich nochmal genauer nachdenken - ist soviel zugleich wie IB.
Die gesamte Darstellung ist sofort als Tarantinos Handwerk erkennbar, ja selbst der Filmaufbau erinnert an z.B. an Pulp Fiction obwohl beide Streifen inhaltlich nichts gemeinsam haben.

Um meine Wertung zusammenzufassen:
Musikalisch bekommt der Film von mir 10/10 Punkten, denn die extraordinäre Art der Musikuntermalung ist meiner Meinung nach hervorragend gelungen und ich wüsste nicht wie man es ein Stück hätte besser machen können.
Selbst die Weltkriegswaffen, die im Film zum Einsatz kommen (z.b. MP40) haben ihren charakteristisch markanten Klang. Wer diese Waffen schonmal gehört hat, weiß was ich meine. Da wurde nicht mit irgendeinem billigen Schussgeräusch gearbeitet.

Schauspielerisch... muss ich da noch etwas sagen? Die Riege der Darsteller ist eine überdurchschnittlich gute Besetzung, Til Schweiger, Brad Pitt und zahlreiche deutsche Schauspieler sind mit von der Partie - eine imposante und überzeugende Mischung.
10/10 Punkten, ohne wenn und aber!

Die Story ist natürlich zugegebenermaßen etwas hanebüchen, vielleicht nicht das innovativste, aber die Umsetzung umso spannender und kreativer.
Dafür von mir 8,5 Punkte für sehr gute Umsetzung.

Insgesamt bekommt der Film von mir knappe *9,5 von 10 Punkten*.
Ein filmisches Kunstwerk für Hartgesottene, das seinesgleichen sucht. Eine ironische, feuerkräftige Abrechnung mit der im Nachhinein skurril anmutenden Nazi-Lebekultur in musikalisch-modernem Gewand.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

wenig action und kaum story, aber meiner meinung nach trotzdem ein genialer film. 

weil er zum nachdenken anregt, evtl. vorher feststehende meinungen anzweifelt und er ziemlich schockt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz zur story:

ehemaliger, mit weitreichenden befugnissen augestatter, sprengstoffexperte der army ist zum islam konvertiert (aber das ist eigentlich egal) und droht mit 3 bomben verschiedene städte in den USA in die luft zu jagen.

er wird gefangengenommen und nun haben die ermittelnden behören das problem, die infos aus ihm herauszubekommen. schwierig. für die ermittler aber auch für die zuschauer ... kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, wenn man nicht das hirn beim fernsehen ausschalten will.

warnung: nicht alle szenen sind leichte kost.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

@Sympa
Gibts den auch auf deutsch oder ist das ein rein spanischer Film?^^



Zuletzt gesehen:

*"Source Code"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzweiliges Parallel-Universum-Spektakel auf engem Raum... Gyllenhaal spielt zwar gut und auch die schauspielerische Leistung von Michelle Monaghan kann mich überzeugen.
Aber Storymässig ist das Thema mehr als lau meiner Meinung nach. Auch vom spannungsaufbau ist es allemal gute Unterhaltung für zwischendurch. Die Idee hinter dem Ganzen ist zwar neu, aber umso merkwürdiger das Ende des Films und völlig unlogisch oben drein. Musiktechnisch und Filmisch ist der Film leider nur guter Durchschnitt.

Musik: 6/10
Story: 5/10
Schauspieler: 8/10

*Gesamt: 7/10*

Durchschnittlich bis guter Actionthriller, kurzweilige Unterhaltung mit etwas viel Pathos. Ansonsten nichts neues und kein Must-Watch. Für Gyllenhaal Fans sicherlich sehenswert.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

den gibts auch auf deutsch. :-)

hab source code auch im kino gesehen. aber mehr als 5/10 kriegt er nicht.

begründung:



Spoiler



die haben zweimal das ende versaut. zwei happy ends wo sie nicht sein sollten und einfach nur unlogisch sind.

1. der typ ist tot. soll er doch tot bleiben. aber neee. man muss zwanghaft glückseeligkeit verbreiten. und was ist eigentlich mit dem typen dem der körper gehört?

2. die leute im zug sind tot. der rechner nutzt nur quantenphysik um die szene noch mal zu simulieren. aber nein, es war auf einmal keine simulation mehr, es gab eine verknüpfung mit der realen welt und nun sind alle wieder lebendig. wie schön ...


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am Sonntag gesehen - niiiedlich gemacht, Lena macht das sogar ganz gut mit der Synchro. Die Story ist ähnlich wie Nemo, die 3D Effekte sind klasse.
Gebe ich mal 7/10


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2011)

Gamer

In einer nicht sehr weit entfernten zukünftigen Welt hat der exzentrische Milliardär Ken Castle das Online-Spiel _Slayers_ erfunden, in dem zum Tode verurteilte Sträflinge zu realen Spielfiguren werden. In diesem weltweit beliebten Spiel treten sie – durch Spieler, per in das Gehirn implantierte Steuerungszellen, fremdgesteuert – als moderne Gladiatoren in riesigen Wettkampfzonen gegeneinander an. Dabei handeln sie gegen ihren Willen und ohne eigene Kontrolle über ihren Körper.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Gamer
> 
> In einer nicht sehr weit entfernten zukünftigen Welt hat der exzentrische Milliardär Ken Castle das Online-Spiel _Slayers_ erfunden, in dem zum Tode verurteilte Sträflinge zu realen Spielfiguren werden. In diesem weltweit beliebten Spiel treten sie – durch Spieler, per in das Gehirn implantierte Steuerungszellen, fremdgesteuert – als moderne Gladiatoren in riesigen Wettkampfzonen gegeneinander an. Dabei handeln sie gegen ihren Willen und ohne eigene Kontrolle über ihren Körper.



oh ja, der ist nicht schlecht. garantiert schon fünf, oder sechs mal geschaut. immer wieder gerne. vorallem gerard butler und michael c. hall. hammer geiler film. ich habe zwar noch nie second life gespielt, nur bei einem bekannten gesehen... wie vernarrt er dabei ist....

der film lässt mehr rüber kommen. einfach ansehen und sich seine eigene meinung bilden. für mich ein hammer geiler streifen.

CtV


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> *"Source Code"*
> Die Idee hinter dem Ganzen ist zwar neu, aber umso merkwürdiger das Ende des Films und völlig unlogisch oben drein. Musiktechnisch und Filmisch ist der Film leider nur guter Durchschnitt.



Das mit dem unlogischen Ende solltest Du erklären. Ich glaube da eher an Verständnisschwierigkeiten! Das Ende ist zwar optimistisch, aber absolut im Universum des Films (Stichwort: Multiversen) schlüssig!



> Durchschnittlich bis guter Actionthriller, kurzweilige Unterhaltung mit etwas viel Pathos. Ansonsten nichts neues und kein Must-Watch. Für Gyllenhaal Fans sicherlich sehenswert.



Actionthriller? Pathos? Wo denn bitte schön? Und es ist tatsächlich etwas neues, was Duncon Jones, der Regisseur von "Moon", hier geschaffen hat. Es ist nur alles andere als der 08/15-Hollywood-Film; nämlich eine packende Story, bei der man mal ausnahmsweise nicht das Hirn an der Kasse abgeben muß.
Ergo: "Moon"-Fans, ansehen, das Ding! Besser wird's dieses Jahr kaum noch im Kino, was intelligente SF angeht. Die 7,7 der IMDB sind hier mal ausnahmsweise gerechtfertigt.

Meine zuletzt gesehene BD: 

*"The Man from Nowhere"*

Storymäßig an sich nichts neues: Ein unscheinbarer Typ, der als Pfandleiher in einem heruntergekommenen Viertel arbeitet, freundet sich mit einem kleinen Mädchen an. Als das entführt und ihre Mutter ermordet wird und obendrein er selbst noch als Bauernopfer herhalten soll, erfahren die Gangster, daß man sich mit manchen Menschen niemals anlegen sollte.
Was sich nach 08/15 anhört, entwickelt sich in fähiger koreanischer Hand vom stillen Drama zu einem der aufregendst inszenierten und fotografierten Filme der neueren Zeit. Hier geht schon mal die Kamera mit dem Hauptdarsteller direkt durch eine Scheibe und landet einen Stockwerk tiefer auf der Straße (wohlgemerkt: ohne Schnitt; ab dem Anlauf ist alles eine Sequenz); der Messerkampf gegen Ende dürfte in dieser unglaublich inszenierten Form auch noch nie auf der Leinwand zu sehen gewesen sein (vom Shoot-Out vorher ganz abgesehen; das ist Todesballett, was selbst Woo oder To hinter sich lässt). 
Wieder einmal beweisen die Koreaner, daß sie mittlerweile Hollywood längst abgehängt haben und selbst bei zum Standard gewordenen Themen noch etwas völlig neues erschaffen können. Grandioser Mix aus Drama und Action, den man sich keinesfalls entgehen lassen sollte.

Trailer

Und dann war noch *"I saw the devil"*
Ein Agent, dessen Verlobte von einem Serienkiller (absolut fiese Sequenz) ermordert wurde, verstrickt den Mörder in ein teuflisches Spiel: Der soll so leiden wie seine Opfer! Nur ist der Kerl zwar ein ganz mieser Sack (der "Oldboy"-Protagonist liefert hier eine weitere Höchstleistung ab), aber leider auch nicht blöd - und bald kann man die Opfer dieses unausgegorenen Rachefeldzuges stapeln!
Etwas zu lang, in manchen Teilen auch nicht sonderlich schlüssig, ist "I saw the devil" dennoch ein durchaus diskussionswürdiger Beitrag des koreanischen Kinos zur andauernden Erfolgserie der Serienmörderfilme. Identifikationsfiguren wird man hier nicht finden; beide Seiten schenken sich nichts - und dementsprechend bitter ist das Ende, wenn man den einen kaum mehr von dem anderen unterscheiden kann.
Wer auf zwiespältige Filme steht, sollte sich das Ding geben - aber Vorsicht: Das ist alles; nur keine leichte Kost. Und filmtechnisch ist der 360°-Schwenk während des Kampfes im Auto eine Meisterleistung! Fällt den wenigsten auf (wie jene vorher beschriebenen Szenen in "Man from Nowhere"), katapultiert echte Filmfreaks jedoch aus dem Sitz!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNefLO6c3_Q

Und dann war noch *"Red Cliff"*
John Woos grandiose Rückkehr nach Hongkong ist das beste, was er seit langer Zeit gemacht hat. Vorbei scheint das Darben im Hollywood-Film und mittelmäßige Dinge wie "Paycheck" oder "Windtalkers": Hier schöpft er aus dem Vollen und läuft seit "Hard Boiled" endlich wieder zur Höchstform auf.
Seine Rückkehr feierte John Woo in die Heimat nicht nur mit einem Film, sondern gleich mit einem Zwei-Teiler (hierzulande zusammengefasst um rund 2 Stunden gekürzt): Erzählt wird die historische Schlacht am "roten Kliff", in der ähnlich "300" eine kleine Armee der Übermacht trotzte.
Fantasy hat hier nichts zu suchen - anders als in "300" ist denn die standhafte Armee erheblich größer; der übermächtige Feind wird durch die überragende Taktik in die Defensive gedrängt. Das ist bei knapp 5 Stunden natürlich episch angelegt; mag für den ein- oder anderen auch durchaus überfordernd sein, weil eine Menge Nebenfiguren eine Rolle spielen.
In der ersten Hälfte übertreibt Woo es zumindest bei den Schlachtgemälden durchaus: Statt Gemetzel Soldat gegen Soldat dürfen hier die Helden jenseits aller Realität glänzen und Hundertschaften niedermetzeln - aber das sieht immerhin grandios aus - wie übrigens jedes Bild dieses Mammutschinken. Selten hat man solch eine Farbenvielfalt und sorgfältige Bildkomposition gesehen.
Der zweite Teil dreht jedoch mächtig auf, zudem er auch visuell in Teilen völlig anders gestaltet ist (man beachte die Überblendungen, die man in dieser Form im ersten Teil nicht sehen wird). 
Deutlich action- und realitätslastiger setzt Woo hier die Geschichte fort - und überrascht nicht nur mit einer der schönsten Wetten der Filmgeschichte (der Einsatz: das eigene Leben), sondern mit einer durchaus realitätsnahen Ansicht der Schlacht um das "Red Cliff".
Schwächen neben der allzu dem asiatischen Kino geschuldeten "heroischen Darstellung" des ersten Teils ist das viel zu kurze Ende der Fortsetzung: Nachdem man fast einer Stunde lang der hervorragend inszenierten Schlacht zugesehen hat, wäre da ein wenig mehr teilweise tatsächlich mehr. Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen:

Woo hat endlich wieder zu der Meisterschaft zurückgefunden, die man im Hollywoodkino schon längst verloren glaubte. All die Bildmagie; das "stumme Erzählen" nebst der außergewöhnlichen Momente ist endlich wieder da! Und das auf 5 Stunden ausgelegt!

Nix für den ungeduldigen Anseher - Freunde edelster Bilderzählung sowie bester Action-Choreographien werden durchaus auf höchstem Niveau unterhalten. Was für die Freunde von "Games of Thrones"; allerdings aus asiatischer Sicht. Es gibt kaum ein Bild in dem Streifen, das nicht ein wundervolles Poster abgeben würde!

Trailer

Neben dem großartigen "Red Cliff" sollte man allerdings nicht Woos Schützenhilfe für einen Newcomer im asiatischen Film vergessen: Chao-Bin Su hatte vorher nur wenig Erfahrung mit Action, weil seine Filme eher der Erzählung verpflichtet waren. Deshalb zog er Woo dazu, als er ein reines "Wuxia" im Stile der legendären Shaw-Brothers inszenieren wollte. Herausgekommen ist das großartige *"Reign of Assassins"*, das wie die großen Shaw-Vorbilder Drama mit Asia-Action vermischt - und das auf einem ungeahnten Niveau! Herausgekommen ist mehr als eine Hommage (etwas, was "Kill Bill" absolut verpasst hat): Eine aktuelle Version der klassischen Shaw-Filme, die sowohl in ihren dramatischen Szenen überzeugt als auch in der Action begeistert. Wo Chao-Bin Su das "Drama" vergangener Zeiten zeitgenössisch aufleben lässt, auch wenn der Streifen wie die meisten Shaws in einem längst vergangenen China spielt, so hängt Woo in der Inszenierung der Action-Szenen sogar solche Kaliber wie "Once upon a Time in China" seines ehemaligen Produktions-Kumpels Tsui Hark locker ab (und das ist verdammt schwer, wenn man sich solche Schwergewichte wie "Time and Tide" vor Augen führt, in dem Hark mal eben eine Kamera aus dem Fenster schmeißt).

Leider ist "Reign of Assassins" bisher nur als Import zu bekommen - aber wer tut sich solche Filme auch mit einer deutschen Synchronisation an?

Trailer

Heute werde ich mir mal "13 Assassins" geben - das ist Takashi Miikes Bearbeitung eines klassischen Stoffes in Richtung Kurosawa! Ich erwarte nix minderes als Großartiges! Wer von Tarantino faselt, sollte sich unbedingt das Kino Miikes geben (und Tarantino hat ja sogar mal eine Nebenrolle in Miikes schrägem Sukyaki Western Django gespielt - an diesen Director reicht er nicht mal ansatzweise heran).


----------



## Makalvian (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon lange nicht so einen bescheuerten Scheiß gesehen 

Naja wenn jemand nen Film sehen mag, wo Aliens die Erde überfallen und sich durch leicht schwule Handlungen verbreiten soll ihn sich anschauen.
Ich wollt nach 20 min und der ersten besagten Szene austellen, musste nur natürlich meiner Freundinn klein beigeben und so kam ne lange Schlafphase.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Das mit dem unlogischen Ende solltest Du erklären. Ich glaube da eher an Verständnisschwierigkeiten! Das Ende ist zwar optimistisch, aber absolut im Universum des Films (Stichwort: Multiversen) schlüssig!
> 
> Actionthriller? Pathos? Wo denn bitte schön? Und es ist tatsächlich etwas neues, was Duncon Jones, der Regisseur von "Moon", hier geschaffen hat. Es ist nur alles andere als der 08/15-Hollywood-Film; nämlich eine packende Story, bei der man mal ausnahmsweise nicht das Hirn an der Kasse abgeben muß.



Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann kann Gyllenhaal am Ende in dem Paralleluniversum weiter leben. In dem richtigen, ist er jedoch tot.
Im Film wird ständig erzählt, dass beide nicht miteinander zu verbinden sind und die zweite Realität nicht existiert. Am Ende überlebt er dort jedoch glücklich mit der Frau die er rettet.

Wenn das nicht unlogisch ist, dann weiß ich auch net. ^^

Und was das "neue" betrifft: Ich hab das Thema Paralleluniversen schon häufiger gesehen. Von "neu" kann also IMO nicht die Rede sein. Gut, wenn man es noch nicht kennt, dann schon...
Selbst in Serien wurde das Thema bereits durchgekaut.

Ich finde die Story nicht nur relativ platt, sondern auch durchschaubar und relativ kurzweilig. Besonders mein Hirn anstrengen musste ich dabei nicht.
Pathos war auch einiger dabei, wenn man mal daran denkt, dass es wieder mal um den Erzfeind Terroristen ging und viele Menschenleben gerettet werden müssen, Atombombe in den USA.. etc. pp.

Sorry aber ich fands echt nicht herausragend.
Der Film war alles andere als schlecht aber er auch kein innovativer Knüller.


----------



## Ernst Haft (12. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann kann Gyllenhaal am Ende in dem Paralleluniversum weiter leben. In dem richtigen, ist er jedoch tot.
> Im Film wird ständig erzählt, dass beide nicht miteinander zu verbinden sind und die zweite Realität nicht existiert. Am Ende überlebt er dort jedoch glücklich mit der Frau die er rettet.
> 
> Wenn das nicht unlogisch ist, dann weiß ich auch net. ^^



Wenn Du die Schlußworte aufmerksam verfolgt hast, dann wird hier klar, daß die Entwickler der "Maschine" gar nicht begriffen haben, was sie da tun: Nämlich ein Paralleluniversum zu erschaffen. Wo ist das unlogisch, wenn es selbst im Film erklärt wird? Die Ingenieure haben sich geirrt; sie nutzen nicht nur einen "Nachhall" aus, sondern kreieren ganze Universen! Genau das ist der Inhalt von Colters eMail in seinem "neuen" Universum an seinen Offizier: 
"If you're reading this e-mail, then Source Code works even better than you and Dr. Rutledge imagined. You thought you were creating 8 minutes of a past event, but you're not. You've created a whole new world. " 



> Und was das "neue" betrifft: Ich hab das Thema Paralleluniversen schon häufiger gesehen. Von "neu" kann also IMO nicht die Rede sein. Gut, wenn man es noch nicht kennt, dann schon...
> Selbst in Serien wurde das Thema bereits durchgekaut.



Es geht nicht um Paralleluniversen an sich, sondern um die Machart - da ist die Verbindung Paralleluniversum, "Zeitreise" (die gar keine ist), "Murmeltiertag" sowie ein wenig "Johnny got his gun" durchaus etwas neues. Ich zumindest kenne keinen Film, der ähnlich gelagert ist (außer ganz am Rande "Deja Vu", und der war weitaus schlechter und unlogischer - und das sage ich als Tony-Scott-Fan). Daß man keinen Mindfuck wie "Primer" erwarten sollte, war doch durchaus klar, oder?



> Ich finde die Story nicht nur relativ platt, sondern auch durchschaubar und relativ kurzweilig. Besonders mein Hirn anstrengen musste ich dabei nicht.



"Durchschaubar"? Du wußtest also direkt, wie das Ding ausgehen würde und warst von einigen Wendungen nicht überrascht? "Kurzweilig" versteht man übrigens als Kompliment für einen Film; nicht als Kritik. Das Gegenteil von "kurzweilig" wäre nämlich "langweilig".
Ausnahmsweise war hier das Happy-End nicht aufgesetzt, sondern passte durchaus in den Film - und ich wage mal zu behaupten, daß Du beim Standbild geglaubt hast, nun kommt der Abspann (soweit zu "vorhersehbar"), weil das ebenfalls ein guter, wenn auch deprimierender Schlußpunkt gewesen wäre.
Es ist halt der Optimismus des Duncan Jones, der sich hier wiederspiegelt: Obwohl Colton nach dem, was er mitgeteilt bekommen hat, weiß, daß er nichts ändern kann, möchte er das trotzdem versuchen und erleben - und stellt fest, daß es das wert war. Er wäre glücklich gestorben in einem Moment der absoluten Perfektion - und darf tatsächlich weiterleben. 
Wieviel "Message" soll ein Film noch haben, als das man es immer versuchen sollte, auch wenn es sinnlos ist? Jones schlägt hier doch gerade einen Purzelbaum in Sachen Existentialismus, der kaum zu übersehen ist; Colton als moderner Sisyphos darf tatsächlich den Stein über den Berg rollen, obwohl er es gar nicht erwartet hätte (und Du darfst davon ausgehen, daß Jones durchaus mit solchen Dingen vertraut ist. Als Sohn von David Bowie kommt der Kerl aus einem Haus, in dem Kunst und Literatur keine unbekannten Größen sind)!

Interessant ist eher die Folge aus der Story: Was passiert nun mit "Sean", dessen Universum zwar erst ein paar Minuten alt ist, aber ein paar Leute bereits sich an eine Geschichte mit ihm erinnern? Wie meistert er seinen Job als Geschichtslehrer und sein Leben mit Freunden und Verwandten, die er nicht mal kennt? Das wäre sogar Stoff für ein Sequel. Und wieviel Universen wird der Colton, der in diesem Universum ebenfalls noch existiert, noch erschaffen? 

Es ist halt nicht der typische bombastische Sommer-Blockbuster, sondern ein eher leiser Film, bei dem erst beim wiederholten Ansehen auffällt, wie meisterhaft er in Szene gesetzt ist (leider gibt es derzeit nur eine koreanische BluRay). Alleine der Moment, als Colton klar wird, daß seine Kapsel gar nicht existiert, ist wunderbar in Szene gesetzt, was Perspektive und verhaltener Trickeinsatz (die sich vervielfältigenden Romben der Kapsel sowie der vertigomäßige Tiefenschärfenwechsel) betrifft. Das sind eben Dinge, die so einen Film aussergewöhnlich machen, wobei ich nicht sagen möchte, daß er ein Meisterwerk ist - aber durchaus ein Highlight im bisherigen absolut schwachem Kinojahr! Neben "Source Code" gibt es nämlich bisher nicht viel...

Nichts gegen Meinungen - aber "filmisch" ist das eben kein Durchschnitt, sondern weit darüber, weswegen ich das nicht einfach stehen lassen kann!



> Pathos war auch einiger dabei, wenn man mal daran denkt, dass es wieder mal um den Erzfeind Terroristen ging und viele Menschenleben gerettet werden müssen, Atombombe in den USA.. etc. pp.



Nur, daß es eben diesmal nicht der typische "Erzfeind" war. Der Terrorist ist ein ganz "normaler" weißer Ami mit persönlichen Problemen; kein politischer oder religiöser Feind. Er ist auch nur der "McGuffin" der Story; hat darüberhinaus keinerlei Bedeutung. Im Prinzip geht es wie auch schon in der One-Man-Show "Moon" nur um ein einziges Individuum, das sich in einer völlig außergewöhnlichen Situation zurecht finden muß - und wie in "Moon" gelingt das aufgrund der darstellerischen Leistung absolut. 

Heute nur den "Duke" gesehen; keinen Film. Weiterer On-Topic-Beitrag entfällt deshalb.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Schlußworte aufmerksam verfolgt hast, dann wird hier klar, daß die Entwickler der "Maschine" gar nicht begriffen haben, was sie da tun: Nämlich ein Paralleluniversum zu erschaffen. Wo ist das unlogisch, wenn es selbst im Film erklärt wird? Die Ingenieure haben sich geirrt; sie nutzen nicht nur einen "Nachhall" aus, sondern kreieren ganze Universen! Genau das ist der Inhalt von Colters eMail in seinem "neuen" Universum an seinen Offizier:
> "If you're reading this e-mail, then Source Code works even better than you and Dr. Rutledge imagined. You thought you were creating 8 minutes of a past event, but you're not. You've created a whole new world. "



Ok, das hab ich in der Tat nicht so ganz mitbekommen. Danke für die Info, ich relativiere dann meine Aussage nochmal dahingehend, dass es nicht so unlogisch ist, wie es auf Anhieb scheint.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fullqutoe


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

*Der Mandant*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich gehörte der Film bei mir wieder zu der Sorte Filmen, wo ich dachte, dass es sich nicht lohnt, ihn sich anzuschauen. Alleine deshalb, weil McConaughey nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsschauspieler ist und das Setting von Anfang an langweilig wirkte.

Nun hab ich mir aber trotzdem einen Ruck gegeben weil ich Abends nichts besseres vor hatte. Und siehe da: Mal wieder ein Fall der Sorte "besser als erwartet".
Das erste Viertel des Films zieht sich etwas in die Länge, auch wegen mehr als nur einer Handvoll Charaktere, die man alle im Geiste versucht einzuordnen. Das schafft etwas Verwirrung. Bevor jedoch die ersten großen Fragezeichen vor dem inneren Auge auftauchen, legt der Film richtig los. Die Story beginnt sich zu formen, der rote Faden beschränkt sich auf das Wesentliche ohne abzuschweifen, damit steigt die Spannung kontinuierlich an. Man gewinnt mehr Sympathie für die Hauptcharaktere und vorallem die Komplexität der Story wird einem so richtig bewusst. 
Zuerst war ich fast etwas überfordert, weil ich nicht sicher war, wohin das Ganze führt, aber der Film ist meiner Meinung nach ein wunderbar gelungener "Grenz-"Streifen, bei dem man genau das maximum der Aufnahmefähigkeit erreicht. Es wird nicht langweilig aber auch nicht zu kompliziert. Bis zum Ende wird der Film immer spannender mit einem glaubhaften Ende krönt sich "Der Mandant" selbst.

Summasummarum überzeugen sowohl Schauspieler wie auch Musik, wobei letztere absolut nebensächlich ist. Szene-Hiphop um ein Lebensgefühl darzustellen wechselt sich mit Standard-Thrill-Stücken ab, was für den Film auch völlig ausreicht. Man kauft dem Regisseur im Grunde alles ab und der Film läuft "flüssig", ohne große gedankliche Lücken beim Zuschauer zu hinterlassen.
Schauspielerisch ebenfalls sehr gut, selbst die Nebenbesetzungen der "Bösewichte sind hervorragend gewählt und hinterlassen ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Meine Wertung:

Musik: 7,5/10
Schauspieler 9/10
Story: 9/10

Gesamt: glatte 8/10

Fazit: Sehenswerter Juristen-Thriller mit sehr geradliniger und hoher Spannungskurve, glaubhafter Kulisse und Schauspielern.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Juli 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film

Transformers 3 - Dark of the moon
in IMAX 3D

1. mal das 3D Intro, also der Countdown, vom IMAX ist der absolute oberhammer.

zum Film:
Ich hatte keine Minute von den insgesamt 155 Minuten langeweile. die Story wird von beginn an sehr gut rübergebracht. es wurde auch auf so bescheuerte autobots wie den roten und grünen aus dem 2. teil verzichtet.
die schauspieler machen ihre sache ganz gut...soll heissen ich als nicht fan von shia labeouf kann sagen, dass er mir dieses mal nicht so sehr auf die nerven ging wie in den vorgängern.
Rosie Huntington spielt ebenfalls gut, wenn man mal die eine szene weglässt in der um sie herum alles zusammenbringt und explodiert und sie einfach wie ein stein dasteht. ist allerdings drehbuch bedingt...ich persönlich finde auch, dass Megan Fox nicht schlecht spielt wenn man bedenkt wie unglaublich tiefgründig die Rolle des "betthässchens" doch ist.

explosionen, animationen, 3D und realismus
alles wirklich top ich meine bei einem film mit alien robotern, muss man sich über realismus nicht ärgern. auch wenn es komisch ist, dass einige gebäude erst einstürzen wenn sie quasi in einzelteile zerlegt worden sind.

8.9 / 10


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde auch, dass Megan Fox nicht schlecht spielt wenn man bedenkt wie unglaublich tiefgründig die Rolle des "betthässchens" doch ist.



Aber im dritten Teil spielt Megan Fox doch nicht mit oder?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Juli 2011)

Nein, aber es gibt ja bereits auch wieder leute die sagen Rosie Huntington ist auch nicht so super im schauspielern.

und ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich die Leistungen von beiden in Ordnung finde.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Nein, aber es gibt ja bereits auch wieder leute die sagen Rosie Huntington ist auch nicht so super im schauspielern.
> 
> und ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich die Leistungen von beiden in Ordnung finde.



Achso, alles klar. Ich find die Huntington auch nicht so passend, vielleicht aber auch deshalb, weil man sich nach Teil 1 und 2 bereits an Megan Fox gewöhnt hat. Und Huntington ist ja optisch der genaue Gegensatz.


----------



## Æxodus (11. Juli 2011)

Es letzt gesehen         :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEVpNa9v0o4&feature=fvst              Bruce Lee lässt Grüssen bzw. sein Meister Wer auf altchinesisches Martial Art steht kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten. Gibt insgesammt 3 Teile wobei ich den 1ten besser als den 2ten finde. Der 2te führt die Story weiter wobei dieser an den ersten nicht herankommt. Den 3ten Teil hab ich selbst noch nicht gesehen, soll aber auch nicht mehr so gut sein.Mfg


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Ich bin Nummer 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Schauspieler in dem Science-Fiction Streifen sind mir völlig unbekannt, das macht den Film allerdings nicht pauschal schlecht.
Alles in allem ein sehr Genretypischer SF-Action Film nach dem üblichen Gut gegen Böse Muster. Das ganze ist garniert mit einer ebenfalls ziemlich typischen Lovestory zwischen zwei jungen Erwachsenen.
Soweit also Nichts neues - Innovation eigentlich gleich null. Immerhin ist die Science-Fiction Geschichte hinter dem ganzen Film nicht *nur *der gängige Einheitsbrei, den man schon aus 100 anderen Filmen kennt.

Aber man muss dem Film zugute halten: Das *was *er macht, macht er gut. Sowohl die Effekte als auch die Musik und die Spannungskurve sind meiner Meinung nach absolut überzeugend.
Die Story ist vorhersehbar und weicht nicht kompliziert ab, was zur Folge hat, dass man sich einerseits denken kann was passieren wird, andererseits doch immer noch ein Aha-Effekt auftaucht um mich als Zuschauer bei Laune zu halten.
Ich war nie gelangweilt, auch wenn das Gesamtpaket natürlich wenig Innovation zu bieten hat. Zwischendurch gibt es rasante Action und kurzweilige Dialoge rund um die Teenie-Liebe des Hauptcharakters, die für den wenig anspruchsvollen Zuschauer die Story weiterflechten.

*Mein Fazit:*
Oscar-verdächtig ist "Ich bin Nummer 4" sicherlich nicht, aber ein (leider etwas) klischeehaftes, dafür aber auch modernes Science-Fiction Märchen.

Schauspieler: 7/10
Musik: 8/10
Story: 6/10

Gesamt: 7/10


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2011)

Men in Black I+II (lief im Fernsehen)

Zunächst mal muss ich sagen, dass mich beinahe der schlag getroffen hat als ich sah mit was für sachen Will Smith im ersten teil vor seinem "letzten Anzug" herummarschiert ist. einfach nur horror.

Anschnallen, ich fahre los.
Men in Black ist noch ein film der alten (naja nicht uralten schwarz weiss aber doch alten) Schule. Er zeigt hervorragend, dass ein film nicht besser ist wenn man Morde und Blut sieht. Nicht zuletzt auch deshalb weils hat eine komödie ist (irgendwie).
Wenn du mein Gewehr willst, musst du es schon aus meinen toten, kalten Händen holen.

In einem Brand neuen Edgar Kostüm
Beide Filme verfügen über viel lustige Szenen und sprüche und obwohl der 2. teil ein wenig nachlässt so hat auch dieser immer noch genug material um sich vor lachen wegzuschmeissen.

Mich jedenfalls haben die Filme einmal mehr bestens unterhalten und deshalb gebe ich beiden eine 8/10.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir aus reiner Neugierde heute auch mal den Film "Skyline" "angetan".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorab kleine Einleitung zur Story für diejenigen, denen der Film nix sagt: Aliens kommen auf die Erde und saugen die Menschen auf. Fertig. ^^

Soweit also zur Story. Denn viel mehr bleibt auch nichts zu sagen, denn jedes weitere Detail wäre freie Interpretation des Zuschauers.
Man hat durchweg das Gefühl, dass der Film nicht fertig geworden ist, dass etwas fehlt oder aus unerfindlichen Gründen einfach zu kurz geworden ist.
Mit rund 90 Minuten ist er bestenfalls untere Grenze, von dem, was man so gewöhnt ist.

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass ein Film nicht zwangsläufig gut ist, nur weil er lang ist.
Dennoch: Bei Skyline fehlt einiges.

Die Schauspieler sind mir allesamt gänzlich unbekannt - in den ersten Minuten kommen deutliche Parallelen zu "Cloverfield" auf. Junge Leute im Angesicht der Katastrophe, über die man aber nicht viel mehr erfährt abgesehen davon, wer mit wem liiert ist.

Generell habe ich viele Parallelen zu Cloverfield ausmachen können, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass letzterer einiges besser macht. Die Effekte in Skyline wirken teilweise merkwürdig billig konstruiert - abgesehen von den Aliens, die optisch immerhin eine solide Figur hergeben. In Cloverfield bekommt man da durchweg mehr geboten.
Das Szenario ist auch schon leicht abgelutscht nach "World Invasion: Battle for LA", "Krieg der Welten" und Konsorten.

Aber auch bei dem Vergleich zu anderen Filmen dieser Art fällt immer schnell auf: Skyline macht irgendwas falsch, es fehlt an allen Ecken und Enden an echten Highlights und anständigen Dialogen. Die Konversationen der Protagonisten sind bestenfalls B-Movie Niveau, was durch die ausweglose Situation (in der man üblicherweise sowieso nicht soviel tiefgründiges quatschen kann) noch unterstrichen wird.

Das Ende von Skyline ist überraschend, auf eine gewisse Art und Weise kreativ oder künstlerisch wertvoll, lässt aber viele Fragen offen und kann den insgesamt schwachen Eindruck vom Film nicht großartig aufwerten. Auch musikalisch wird während des ganzen Streifens kaum wirklich Neues geboten. Oscarreife Hymnen sucht man vergebens.

*Meine Wertung:*

Musik 7/10
Schauspieler 6/10
Story 5/10

Gesamt: 6/10


*Fazit:* "Skyline" ist durchschnittliche, leider spürbar zu kurze Science-Fiction Unterhaltung ohne große Höhepunkte.
"Krieg der Welten" und "World Invasion" können besser und vorallem länger unterhalten!


----------



## painschkes (28. Juli 2011)

_- The Wrestler

- Sieben

- Adventureland

......

Nummer 1 und 2 sehr stark. 

Adventureland auch super - aber vorher schonmal geschaut._


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Generell habe ich viele Parallelen zu Cloverfield ausmachen können, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass letzterer einiges besser macht. Die Effekte in Skyline wirken teilweise merkwürdig billig konstruiert - abgesehen von den Aliens, die optisch immerhin eine solide Figur hergeben. In Cloverfield bekommt man da durchweg mehr geboten.




also cloverfield war -bis zum ersten zusammenstoss mit dem monster- eindeutig spannender gemacht,aber diese mist wackel-kamera-führung fand ich nicht realistisch, sondern verursacht einfach nur nach einer gewissen zeit kopfschmerzen bei mir...für einen realistischen eindruck fehlt einfach der weite winkel(also der peripherieblick) um es echt wirken zu lassen.so war es einfach nur nervig...
udn seltsamerweise fand ich die effekte gar nicht so schlecht in skyline.teilweise wie die bltze da runter fuhren udn auch wie sich die gesichter verändert haben wenn denen die lebensenrgie abgesogen wurde...und die figuren sahen auch gut aus,was du ja selbst schon erwähnt hast,während bei cloverfield praktisch keine figur zu erkennen war..
die enden fand ich in beiden filmen gleich schlecht...


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also cloverfield war -bis zum ersten zusammenstoss mit dem monster- eindeutig spannender gemacht,aber diese mist wackel-kamera-führung fand ich nicht realistisch, sondern verursacht einfach nur nach einer gewissen zeit kopfschmerzen bei mir...für einen realistischen eindruck fehlt einfach der weite winkel(also der peripherieblick) um es echt wirken zu lassen.so war es einfach nur nervig...
> udn seltsamerweise fand ich die effekte gar nicht so schlecht in skyline.teilweise wie die bltze da runter fuhren udn auch wie sich die gesichter verändert haben wenn denen die lebensenrgie abgesogen wurde...und die figuren sahen auch gut aus,was du ja selbst schon erwähnt hast,während bei cloverfield praktisch keine figur zu erkennen war..
> die enden fand ich in beiden filmen gleich schlecht...



Jo, die Enden waren auch sehr ähnlich... damit kann der Otto-Normal Zuschauer eigentlich nix anfangen.
Wobei ich es schon bemerkenswert finde, dass ein Regisseur sowas probiert. Es hat was künstlerisch wertvolles - wie gesagt - aber es ist ziemlich nervig auf die Story hin gesehen.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juli 2011)

_Bin grad total auf'm "Thriller-Trip" (Nein , nicht der MJ-Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hat jemand ein paar gute Empfehlungen?

Sowas in Richtung :

- Der Knochenjäger (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- 8 Blickwinkel
- 96 Hours
- Panic Room
- usw.

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## iShock (31. Juli 2011)

@painschkes

Fand den Film "Zodiac" da ziemlich gut - auch wenn ich das gefühl hatte das der sich am anfang ein wenig in die Länge zog.

Basiert auf der Realität und handelt vom Zodiac Killer und die Morde die zwischen Anfang 70er bis Anfang 90er geschahen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2011)

_Danke für den Tipp - werd ich mir mal anschauen :-)_


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2011)

Cars 2
(im Kino)

letzten Freitag wusst ich nicht was machen, also bin ich mit meinem Bruder ins Kino und hab mir Cars 2 angesehen.

Der Film hat keine bleibenden Eindrücke hinterlassen.
Es gibt wohl die ein oder andere schöne sequenz in dem richtig Rennfeeling aufkommt, allerdings wird dieses schnell wieder zerschlagen, da es im Film nur nebensächlich ums Rennen fahren geht.

Der Soundtrack ist auch nicht mehr so stark wie im vorgänger und McQueen ist zu einer Nebenrolle geworden.

6/10

Nette Unterhaltung aber nicht weiter Erwähnenswert.


----------



## Tilbie (4. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir hat der Film richtig gut gefallen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. August 2011)

*Sucker Punch - Extended Cut* Blu-ray
Ein ungewöhnlicher Genremix der meines Erachtens wirklich nur in so eine Story passt. Aber nicht nur optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen, sondern auch inhaltlich sehr facettenreich. Dabei kann die Verschmelzung der 3 Ebenen den ein oder anderen Zuschauer eventuell überfordern. Dies wird wiederum den einen oder anderen Zuschauer dann dazu veranlassen, den Film drastisch abzuwerten und somit die Lager zu spalten. Ich denke wer den Tiefgang bei "Watchmen" zu schätzen weiß, der wird sich auch mit "Sucker Punch" in höchstem Maße anfreunden können.
Die nächste Gemeinsamkeit zu "Watchmen" findet man in der hervorragenden Songauswahl. Zum ersten Mal, dass ich überhaupt einen Song von Björk ertragen konnte (Björk Fans mögen mir bitte verzeihen), aber "Army of me" hat so dermaßen gerockt - Wahnsinn. Ihr erinnert Euch wahrscheinlich mit Schmerzen an den Titel "Jungle Drum"!? Ich auch, aber wer hätte gedacht, dass Emilana Torrini mit "White Rabbit" einen Hammertrack für den OST von "Sucker Punch" abliefert. Für mich schießt aber ein Arrangement von "Queen" im Film den absoluten Vogel ab - einfach nur geil.
Den Hattrick zu "Watchmen" zieht "Sucker Punch" mit dem unausweichlichen Ende. Dieses ist so klar und trifft einem trotzdem mit solcher Wucht - genial.

*Filmwertung:*
Somit Höchstwertung für den wohl ungewöhnlichsten Genremix, mit phsychologischem Tiefgang in den verschieden Ebenen. *10/10*

*Tonwertung:*
Wenn der Ton nicht übersteuert wäre, dann hätten wir hier wahrscheinlich die beste Tonspur seit Jahren. In Erwartung einer Austauschdisc entfällt die Wertung.

*Bildwertung:*
Ich bin visuell noch so geflasht, dass ich mir den Film für eine endgültige Bewertung noch einmal geben muss. Unter 8/10 fällt die Wertung aber nicht aus und eine Höchstwertung kann es durch die gewollten Unschärfen mit Hilfe von Filtern auch nicht geben, dass kann ich jetzt schon einmal verraten.


----------



## Healor (7. August 2011)

Vor paar Tagen wieder mal "Requiem For A Dream"

Schon allein bei der Musik bekomme ich ständig Gänsehaut.
Wenn man sich voll und ganz auf den Film einlässt, sich in die Charaktere hineinversetzt, macht einen der Film sowas von fertig.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. August 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Sucker Punch - Extended Cut* Blu-ray
> ....(Björk Fans mögen mir bitte verzeihen), aber "Army of me" hat so dermaßen gerockt - Wahnsinn. Ihr erinnert Euch wahrscheinlich mit Schmerzen an den Titel "Jungle Drum"!? Ich auch, aber wer hätte gedacht, dass Emilana Torrini mit "White Rabbit" einen Hammertrack für den OST von "Sucker Punch" abliefert. Für mich schießt aber ein Arrangement von "Queen" im Film den absoluten Vogel ab - einfach nur geil.
> Den Hattrick zu "Watchmen" zieht "Sucker Punch" mit dem unausweichlichen Ende. Dieses ist so klar und trifft einem trotzdem mit solcher Wucht - genial.
> 
> ...



Top Sounds...JA im film
zu Björk - Army of me. kann ich nicht anhören...der teil im film in dem ihre stimme nicht zu hören ist, ist super aber der ganze song...würg.
die Trailer songs fand ich besser als die im eigentlichen Film mit ausnahme von Skunk Anansis - Search and destroy.

zum gesamt film geb ich eine 9/10 
hab bisher nur die Kinofassung gesehen und dort waren mir die Animierten teile viel zu kurz.

komischer weise kann ich Watchmen überhaupt nicht ausstehen :-)


zuletzt gesehen
TRON-legacy

der film hat eine ganz eigene atmosphäre...so still und düster. und wenn man dann in die action sequenzen kommt gehts dann voll ab. bin einfach nur ein riesen fan von dem film

9.5/10
mehr spiele wären nice gewesen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. August 2011)

Letzte DvD:

*The Eye:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein etwas älterer Film (2008) mit Jessica Alba in der Hauptrolle.
Der Film handelt von einer jungen Frau, die durch eine Netzhaut-
Transplantation wieder sehen kann.
Nur leider sieht sie immer öfters Dinge, die sie an ihrem Verstand
zweifeln lassen und sie sich immer häufiger fragt, von wem ihre
neuen Augen stammen.

Jessica Albas Darstellung der blinden Violistin Sydney Wells überzeugt
mich nach der ersten Minute.
Natürlich ist der Film im Genre Fantasy bzw. Horror anzusiedeln, dennoch
beinhaltet er tiefgang und man fragt sich am Ende des Filmes, wie und besonders
wo unser Bewusstsein gespeichert ist.

*Fazit:*
Auch wenn ein etwas älterer Film, sollte man ihn sich zumindest einmal aus
der Videothek ausleihen und ansehen.
Die Schauspieler überzeugen und das Ende ist zwar vorher'seh'bar und dennoch
für den Einen oder Anderen unerwartet.


Letzter BluRay:

*The Green Hornet - 3D Version:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seth Rogen und Jay Chou als das ungleiche Paar
Britt Reid, Millionärssohn und Kato, Chauffeur und
Kampfsportmeister.
Als Reids Vater tot aufgefunden wird, überdenkt dieser
sein unbekümmertes Leben und entwickelt mit seinem
Chauffeur Kato den Superhelden 'The Green Hornet'.
Bis er und Kato sich die Pläne des Bösewichts Chudnofsky
(Christoph Waltz) einmischen und dieser sie Tod sehen will.

Obwohl ich Seth Rogen als Green Hornet nicht so überzeugend
finde, so ist die Kombination der beiden Figuren Reid und Kato
pefekt besetzt.
Christoph Waltz brilliert in der Rolle des skrupellosen Chudnofsky
mal wieder. Und das mit einer makraben Komik, die einen immer
wieder lächeln lässt, wenn er eine Szene hat.

*Fazit:*
Kein Vergleich zum Original mit Bruce Lee als Kato, aber immer
mal wieder für ein Lächeln gut.
Die Schauspieler überzeugen als Ensemble, obwohl Seth Rogen als
Britt Reid etwas schwächelt. Chou und Waltz machen das Ganze aber
weg und als Sahnestück gibts Cameron Diaz in einer Nebenrolle noch
dazu.
Die 3D Technik des Films ist als Home-Cinema-System guter Durchschnitt.
Die 'digital 3D' Umsetzung merkt man nur an einzelnen Stellen.
Digital 3D schwächelt aber immer im Gegensatz zu Real 3D.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2011)

einmal mehr im Kino anstelle von DVD...der thread sollte echt umbenannt werden^^

Planet der Affen - Prevolution
Zunächst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich es sehr begrüssen würde, wenn der Redwood Nationl Park so nahe an San Francisco liegen würde. 
Des weitern werden in diesem Film die Menschen als komplette schachköpfe dragestellt...vorallem die Polizei.

Die Handlung ist oke, nichts weltbewegendes. Die Effekte sind gut auch wenn der alte Jeep plötzlich eine kurvenlage hat wie ein rennwagen.

und eine Sache bleibt mir ein rätsel...warum meldet sich der tierpfleger nicht, sofort nachdem er blut niesst?

naja alles in allem eine 6.5/10


----------



## _Raziel_ (16. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und eine Sache bleibt mir ein rätsel...warum meldet sich der tierpfleger nicht, sofort nachdem er blut niesst?



Tierpfleger sind hart im Nehmen. So'n bisschen Blut 

BTT:

*Meine erfunden Frau:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danny Maccabee (Adam Sandler) trägt einen Ehering, obwohl er nicht verheiratet ist.
Dies dient einzig und alleine dazu, dass die Frauen, die er abschleppt, von vornherein
wissen, dass dies nur ein One-Night-Stand ist.
Bis Danny auf die schöne Palmer (Brooklyn Decker) trifft, die prompt nach der Nacht 
am Strand seinen Ehering findet.
Dannys Idee von der baldigen Ex-Ehefrau stösst auf offene Ohren s sonbei Palmer, welche
die zukünftige Ex gerne sehen würde.
Danny heuert daraufhin seine Assistentin Katherine (Jennifer Aniston) an, sie solle doch
seine zukünftige Ex spielen. Die alleinerziehende Mutter willigt ein.
Als Palmer von den Kindern erfährt und durch ein geschicktes Manöver die ganze Sippe
auf Hawaii in Urlaub geht ist das Chaos für Danny perfekt.
Wird er die Liebe seines Lebens mit dem Lügenwirrwarr halten können, oder knistert
nicht doch noch etwas zwischen Danny Maccabee und seiner Ex-Ehefrau?

Ich bin kein Freund von Romantik-Komödien, sah ihn mir dennoch mit meiner besseren
hälte an und war sehr überascht. Die schauspielerische Leistung von Aniston und Sandler
überzeugen in ihrem Zusammenspiel. Einzig Brooklyn Decker und Nick Swardson wirken
etwas fehl am Platze, was Swardson mit der Szene und dem Schaf wieder gut machen 
kann.
Zu lachen gibts eine Menge und auch wenn der eine oder andere Witz dabei untergeht.
Unter die Gürtellinie geht keiner davon, wovon man aufgrund von Sandlers sonstigen
Werken ausgehen könnte.

*Fazit:*
Eine solide romantische Komödie mit Hochs und Tiefs und eine vorhersehbaren Ende.
Tipp an die Männer. Seht ihn euch mit der Freundin oder der Frau an... Dieser Film
ist ein richtiger Kuschelfilm.
Tipp an die Frauen. Verzeiht euren Männern, wenn sich mal an einer Stelle lachen, wo
ihr eher den Kopf schütteln würdet. Wir sind eben primitiv, aber glücklich.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. August 2011)

The Change Up
(wie ausgewechselt)

Überraschend gute komödie, wenn man mal von den anfangs "gags" absieht mit den Babies.

ich find numal filme, in denen leute ihren körper tauschen lustig.
ja selbst faceoff war irgendwie gut.

absoluter hingucker des films ist natürlich olivia wilde, die einfach nur atemberaubend ist.

aber auch die andern spielen gut und äusserst glaubhaft.

8/10 deutlich empfehlenswerter als horrible bosses.
ps. hab den film in englisch gesehen.


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebeskomödie über einen Mann der als Kind verflucht wird und alle frauen die mit ihm sex haben finden den perfekten mann fürs leben bis er sich in eine frau verliebt und wie soll er ihr erklären das mit ihr kein sex haben darf ohne das er sie verliert


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2011)

_Und Jessica Alba in einer Pinguin-Hotpants..was gibts besseres :-D

Schöner Film - sofern man das Genre mag._


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:

"Thor"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterhaltsames modernes Actionmärchen aus der nordischen Mythik... viel Herzschmerz-Gebimmsel um Natalie Portman und den Hauptdarsteller - das hat mir nicht sonderlich gefallen, gehört aber irgendwie auch dazu. 
Vielleicht etwas zu ausgeprägt. Die Story ist ansonsten Fortsetzungswürdig und wie im Abspann zu sehen ist, wird wohl Thor wieder in "The Avengers" aufreten, der 2012 erscheinen soll.

Insgesamt fehlt irgendwie das letzte Bisschen Feinschliff, um der Story mehr Epik und Sinn zu geben. Es wird alles zwar schlüssig erzählt und auch die Actionszenen auf der Erde sind gut, aber durch Namen wie "Bifröst" wirkt die deutsche Synchro an einigen Stellen unfreiwillig komisch.
Gut, wenn die Namen nunmal so sind, kann der Film auch nix dafür - aber da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.

Positiv überraschen Soundeffekte und Musikalische Untermalung, die abwechslungsreich daher kommt und richtig fesselt. 
Der Thor Darsteller ist mir unbekannt, ansonsten ist aber die hohe Prominenz des Business vertreten, inklusive einem meiner persönlichen Favourites, N. Portman. 
Aber das begeistert eben nicht jeden. 
*
Mein Fazit:* Sehenswertes und Actionreiches Märchen um die moralische Wandlung des Donnergottes Thor.

Story 7/10
Musik 9/10
Schauspieler 8/10


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Pulgasari"; 1985 (Pioneer-DVD, Japan-Import)

Äh, ja, wo soll man anfangen? An dem Teil ist alles schräg, aber auch alles!

Story:
Irgendein Kaff im feudalen Korea wird von ganz fiesen Möpps unterdrückt und ausgebeutet. Ein sterbender Schmied bastelt aus Reis und Dreck ein lustiges Knetmännchen und schmeißt den Löffel weg. Damit endet der vernünftige Teil des Filmes.
Das Knetmännchen erwacht nämlich durch einen Blutstropfen der Schmiedstochter zum Leben und frißt alles aus Metall, was ihm in die gierigen Pranken kommt. Das unterdrückte Volk füttert es denn auch fleißig, auf daß es riesengroß wird und zieht mit ihm in den Krieg gegen den Obermotz...

Gut, der japanische Monsterfilm hat einiges an echt merkwürdigem Zeuch hervorgebracht (siehe "Guila - Frankensteins Teufelsei" ) - aber dieser Film stammt nicht aus Japan, sondern Nord-Korea! Dort ärgerte sich der sympathische Noch-Nicht-Diktator Kim Jong-Il über den Stand der hiesigen Filmwirtschaft und wollte endlich mal einen richtigen Monster-Klopper mit kommunistischer Botschaft produzieren - nur wußte keiner der dortigen Filmschaffenden, wie sie das umsetzen sollten. 
Ein Regisseur mußte her - hat man keinen, entführt man einen und seine schauspielende Frau gleich mit aus dem verfeindeten Süd-Korea! Nach mehrjähriger Gefangenschaft war der Typ denn auch bereit, den Streifen zu inszenieren. Für die Modelle und das Monsterkostüm nahm man denn auch gleich mal die Dienste eines anderen Erzfeindes, eben der japanischen Spezialisten der Toho-Studios, in Anspruch - und für die Statisten durfte die eigene Armee herhalten.
Noch vor Fertigstellung des Filmes nutzte der Regisseur eine günstige Gelegenheit und verpisste sich in den Süden, weswegen andere Leute den Streifen beendeten.

Herausgekommen ist ein kruder, aber unglaublich unterhaltsamer Trash-Aufguss, der aussieht, als sei er vor 60 Jahren entstanden und mit Hilfe von ein bis zwei Sixpacks des Bieres nach Wahl ganz gut 'runterflutscht, ohne Längen aufzuweisen. Eine wie auch immer geartete sozialistische Botschaft scheint so gut versteckt zu sein, daß wir sie nicht entdecken konnten.
10 Jahre lang wollte das Ding keiner haben, bis er 1995 in Japan seine kapitalistische Uraufführung erlebte - und das Publikum feierte "Pulgasari" denn gebührend ab als Kandidaten für trashige Midnight-Movie-Parties.

Die Pioneer-DVD ist neben einem US-VHS-Band die einzige Veröffentlichung des Streifens weltweit. Leider befinden sich keinerlei den meisten Nicht-Japanern verständliche Untertitel auf dem Teil, sodaß man es mit im Internet verfügbaren Subs neu authoren muß - und günstig ist der Import schon gar nicht. Aber das durchaus mit surrealistischem Charme ausgestattete Trash-Fest, im Rahmen eines "Kaiju-Film-Wochenendes" genossen, war es uns wert   !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6OqNGbw8Ek[/youtube]

Ebenfalls ganz groß und hat für brüllende Lachstürme gesorgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Geharha - the dark and long haired monster"

Das sind 20 Minuten Chaos und fasst mal eben die Handlung so ziemlich aller Toho-Kaiju der Showa-Ära pointiert zusammen. Nur für Fans - aber dann bleibt keine Hose trocken!


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2011)

Cowboys und Aliens (kino)

Ein Film bei dem sich die Meinungen spalten.

Vielen schmeckt die eher lahme und aus den fingern gesogene Story nicht, andere haben Probleme mit der Anzahl Cowboys, die die Finale Schlacht bestreiten.
Einmal mehr muss man sagen, dass es ein Hollywood Film ist und man somit über Realismus und Logik nicht diskutieren braucht. Nur schon weil da ja Aliens drin vorkommen :-)

Ich persönlich war positiv überrascht von dem Film. Er hatte Witz, hatte Aktion und eine brilliante Besetzung. 
Der Film hätte selbst ohne Aliens genügend ansätze gehabt um als normaler western gut abzuschneiden .

Die Story finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich gut, da einige Fragen offen gelassen wurden.

Ich bereue aber den Kino "gang" nicht und empfehle den Film weiter an all jene die einen guten Aktion Film wollen.

8/10
2 Punkte abzug für 2 tode eines ganz bestimmten charakters :-)


----------



## win3ermute (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Dogora", 1964

Ist wahrscheinlich der beste Film über eine außerirdische fliegende Riesenqualle mit einem Appetit auf carbon-haltiges Material wie Kohle oder Diamanten. Ok, er ist mit Sicherheit auch der einzige !
Wie auch schon bei "The H-Man" wurde die Handlung mit einer Krimi-Story verbunden, statt das Monster in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen; desweiteren finden sich etliche Komödienelemente in der Inszenierung. Die wie bei Toho-Produktionen aus der Zeit wie gewohnt unter Tsuburuyas Aufsicht getricksten Monsterattacken sind höchst unterhaltend; der Rest erinnert eher an deutsche zeitgenössische Seichtkrimis, hat aber dennoch seinen Charme. 

Nicht der größte Wurf des Teams Tanaka/Honda/Tsuburuya/Ifukube, aber für Kaiju-Fans als eher unbekannter Streifen eine Entdeckung wert. Deutsche Veröffentlichung mal wieder Fehlanzeige (ich sollte ein eigenes Label starten!), jedoch ist die von Media Blasters/Tokyo Shock produzierte Scheibe wie der Rest der dort erschienenen Tohos wieder ausgesprochen gut ausgefallen.


----------



## Konov (7. September 2011)

Zuletzt gesehener Film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Babel"

Ich wäre alleine warscheinlich nie auf die Idee gekommen, diesen Film zu schauen, aber nachdem wir uns Unterrichtsmäßig mit dem Thema der Babylonischen Sprachverwirrung beschäftigen sollten, rückte dieser Film ins Blickfeld.

Mit Cate Blanchett und Brad Pitt ist dieser Film zumindest teilweise hochkarätig besetzt. Irgendwie rückt diese Tatsache aber schnell in den Hintergrund. 
Die Anzahl der wichtigen Protagonisten wird mit der Zeit immer mehr und Pitt und Blanchett sind hierbei nur ein Teil des Gesamtpakets. Eine episodenhafte Erzählung der einzelnen Handlungsstränge, die im Laufe des Films irgendwann zusammen finden, machen Babel zu einem besonders anspruchsvollen Stück moderner Kunst.

Ich habe selten einen Film erlebt, der derartig präzise und realistisch, glaubwürdig und emotional die tragischen Geschichten mehrerer Personen erzählt, deren Ursache irgendwie alle etwas mit sprachlicher Verwirrung zutun haben. 
Eine phänomenal tiefgründige Kombination, die von Anfang bis zum Ende absolut mitreißend dargestellt wird. Musik, Schauspiel, Darsteller - alles auf einem extrem hohen und vorallem künstlerisch wertvollen Niveau. "Babel" ist meiner Meinung nach ein absolutes Meisterwerk - und das eben nicht wegen Pitt und Blanchett, die nur eine nette Dreingabe sind, wenn man die beiden gern sehen mag.

Die Gefühlswelt dieser Menschen wie bei einer Safari zu erkunden und zu durchqueren, hinterlässt tiefsitzende und bleibende Erinnerungen.

Ein Film, der mittlerweile rund 4 Jahre alt ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, aber den ich jedem Filmfan nur wärmstens empfehlen kann. Wem dieser Film bisher nicht aufgefallen ist, der sollte jetzt einen Blick darauf werfen.
Zudem bleibt es mir unergründlich, warum der Streifen nicht mit Oscars überhäuft wurde.


Schauspieler: 9,5/10
Musik: 10/10
Story 9,5/10

*Fazit:*
Brillant und tragisch, ein Film mit Anspruch, Tiefgründigkeit und einer gehörigen Portion Gefühl, ausgelöst durch die Irrwege der unterschiedlichen Sprachen auf der Welt. MUST WATCH!


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow! Howard Hughes berühmt-berüchtigte Extravaganza (1930 mindestens 3 Millionen teuer, so daß er trotz Hitstatus sein Geld nicht einspielen konnte) erweist sich als "Blaupause" für das moderne Blockbuster-Kino:
Kleine Dreiecks-Lovestory, daneben Patriotismus, Heldenverehrung und ein paar kriegskritische Zwischentöne. Das ist allerdings völlig wurscht, denn Hughes interessierte eh nur das Geschehen in der Luft. Und da liefert er bis heute beeindruckende Bilder, denn hier wurde wenig getrickst: Teilweise befinden sich 40 klassische Doppeldecker in der Luft, die sich eine Stuntshow ohnegleichen liefern. Drei Piloten zahlten für den Fanatismus des Machers mit ihrem Leben; alle Flieger weigerten sich, den "Schlußstunt" zu fliegen - Hughes machte es dann selbst und krachte die Maschine wie vorhergesagt in den Boden, überlebte aber mit leichten Verletzungen.
Der absolute Höhepunkt ist allerdings die nächtliche Schlacht gegen einen Zeppelin über London, den wohl auch George Lucas sehr genau studiert hat. Durch die eingefärbten S/W-Bilder wirkt das Ganze gleich noch eine Spur surrealer und eindrucksvoller. 

Ansehen? Die Fliegerbilder sind ein absolutes Muß; den Drama-Teil kann man eher knicken, und teilweise macht er nicht mal viel Sinn. Immerhin erlebt man hier auch den Ursprung des Satzes: "Stört es Sie, wenn ich in etwas Bequemeres schlüpfe?", den fleissige Filmseher bestimmt schon dutzende Male gehört haben - und selbstverständlich verdankt der bekannte Motorrad-Club diesem Film seinen Namen.

Wen die wahnwitzige Entstehungsgeschichte des Filmes interessiert, sollte sich Scorseses "Aviator" geben. Scorsese war derart fasziniert, daß er diesem Teil fast ein Drittel seines Streifens einräumte.


----------



## Scyphus (12. September 2011)

NEW KIDS gestern abend =)


----------



## Waterproofed (12. September 2011)

8/10 xD

Meine: 

Tucker & Dale vs Evil

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1465522/


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder eine Bildungslücke gefüllt: "Rififi" ist zugleich "Film Noir" in Perfektion als auch die Mutter aller "Heist"-Filme - und hat sich seinen sehr guten Ruf verdammt verdient. Die Story um 4 Kriminelle, die einen raffinierten Einbruch planen und umsetzen, um durch einen kleinen Fehler dann in Gefahr geraten, alles zu verlieren, ist formell und darstellerisch auf dem allerhöchsten Niveau und höchstspannend. Der Einbruch, der mehr als 30 Minuten Filmzeit einnimmt, kommt komplett ohne Dialog und Soundtrack aus - und ist der beste Beweis, daß es keine überzogene Action mitsamt möglichst gigantischen CGI-Effekten braucht, um superb zu unterhalten. Die anschließende Auseinandersetzung mit einer zweiten Gangsterbande ist knallhart und kompromißlos umgesetzt - und Jean Servais ist so sauisch cool, gegen den wirkt Clint Eastwood wie ein Nervenbündel!

Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Nach ein paar Nachahmungstätern, die sich den Einbruch im Film als Vorbild nahmen, sahen manche Zensoren hierzulande den Streifen als Beweis, daß man solche Filme alle verbieten müsse! Kommt einem doch bekannt vor...

Bewertung? Daß das Ding in meine Liste der besten Filme aller Zeiten eingezogen ist, sollte als Anhaltspunkt reichen .

Daneben noch geschaut:

"Double Indemnity": Billy Wilders oft als "definitiver Film-Noir" verehrtes Meisterwerk ließ mich wider Erwarten relativ kalt. Mag daran liegen, daß der Film eine Variation von Caines "The Postman always rings twice" ist, der auch hier die Vorlage lieferte. Die definierenden Elemente, die später als Klischees im Film Einzug hielten, sind zwar klar erkennbar; auch ist Schauspiel und Inszenierung über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Mag sein, daß mein Hauptproblem bei der Stanwyck liegt, die ich so anziehend wie einen Pudel finde - und ihre Betonfrisur wirkt einfach nur abturnend! Wilders bester "Noir" ist für mich nach wie vor der superbe und zeitlose "Ace in the hole"; jene zynische Medienabrechnung, die ihrer Zeit weit voraus war.

"Laura": Noch 'ne "Noir"-Perle. Kino der Obsessionen - ein Haufen exzentrischer Verdächtige um den Mord an einer jungen, allzu perfekten Frau, in die sich der ermittelnde Detektiv auch noch posthum verknallt. Netter kleiner "Twist" in der Mitte des Filmes, der allerdings auch ein wenig die "Düsternis" zurückfährt. Sehr unterhaltsam mit einer großartigen Schauspielerriege über die Abgründe des Begehrens - im Gegensatz zu dem sonst üblichen "Noir"-Schema diesmal von keiner "Femme Fatale" ins Rollen gebracht, was den Streifen positiv abhebt. Der definitive "Obessions-Film" ist allerdings immer noch Hitchcocks "Vertigo".

Eines ist mir beim Anschauen dieser "ollen Schinken" aufgefallen: Obwohl alles Publikumslieblinge ihrer Zeit ist das alles kein Kino, bei dem man das Hirn vorher abschalten muß; ganz im Gegenteil. Die damaligen Filmemacher setzten auf intelligente Stories und hielten ihr Publikum für clever genug, diesen auch zu folgen, statt sie für dumm zu verkaufen. Es ist schon irgendwo traurig, daß ich mich von diesen alten Dingern besser unterhalten fühle als von dem Gros dessen, was die Filmindustrie heute ausspuckt - weil sie trotz ihres Alters origineller und besser inszeniert sind.


----------



## Norua (13. September 2011)

Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz Teil 1 damit ich bei Teil 2 weiß worums geht.

8/10

Wobei ich den 2. Teil besser fand.

Außerdem hab ich mich schon beim Halbblutprinzen gefragt wiso der ab 12 ist.



Wird eigentlich noch Indiziert?


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Operation Marijuana




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr kurzweilige Komödie... das Thema Kiffen ist hier witzig und enorm verharmlosend verpackt in eine Liebesgeschichte, deren Ende leider offen bleibt.
Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so ganz, dass der Gras Konsum als Nichtigkeit abgetan wird, insbesondere im Abspann. Das könnte doch viele junge Leute zum Konsum verleiten.
Ich bin da nicht so ganz konform mit der Aussage des Films...

Andererseits greift ja auch die Staatsmacht im Film durch, was das ganze wieder etwas relativiert.
Insgesamt sind die Witze im Film eher Durchschnitt, keine Herausragenden Brüller dabei. Die Schauspieler sind Mittelmaß, und außer Rachel Blanchard ist mir niemand aufgefallen, den ich bereits kannte.

Die Musik ist peppig und passt zum Setting des Films. Die Idee hinter dem ganzen Film ist mal etwas Neues und die Umsetzung auch unterm Strich gar nicht so schlecht.

Schauspieler 6,5/10
Story 8/10
Musik 8/10

*Fazit*: Sehenswert für Fans von College-Romance Filmen mit witzigem Setting, für alle anderen durchschnittlich witzige Unterhaltung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So als fröhlichen Film am Sonntag, wollte auch mal sehen wieso der so diskutiert wird. Naja, jetzt versteh ichs etwas. Und das erste mal in meinem Leben sag ich: war zum Glück nur die deutsche Version und nich Uncut.


----------



## Gandolfini (22. September 2011)

So meld ich mich auchmal wieder...

Jetzt wollt ich grad a Serbian Film schreiben 

A Serbian Film hab ich auch gesehn gestern und zwar uncut ,geiler soundtrack,richtig gut gemachter film . Und vorallem ein Skandal. Die Charaktere sind toll ,man fühlt richtig mit und tolle Kameraführung. Aber der Film hat mich jetzt nicht so sehr geschockt außer das mit dem Sohn war vielleicht etwas übertrieben pervers und "Newborn Porn". Aber gerade weil es ein Skandal Film ist hat sich der Film schon im Internet schnell herumgesprochen -> Gute Promo. Aber der Krieg in diesem Land ist 1000x Schlimmer als der Film.

Wenn du Cut geguckst hast entgeht dir vieles vorallem am Ende,er hat einen wirklichen schönen langen...

Nun den dann nehm ich mal Oldboy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir sehr gefallen,der Kult Film schlechthin.

Bekomt auch bald ein US-Remake.


LG


----------



## Ellesmere (25. September 2011)

Priest


Dieser postapokalyptische Susbencethriller als futuristischer Western mit einer Endzeitstimmung wie bei "Mad Max" oder "Book of Eli" stellt einen Genremix der besonderen Art dar. 


Basierend auf der japanischen Graphiknovel von Min-Woo-Hyung, die sich hier leider nicht aber dafür in den Staaten auch einer großen Leserschaft erfreut, beinhaltet absolut gekonnt und stimmig verschiedene Elemente aus Horror, Sci-Fi, Fantasy und Western, in dem die Pferde futuristische Motorräder sind. 


"Priest" ist fantastsich düster und erzeugt so schaurig schöne Shock-Momente. Dieser Film überrascht mit schönen Effekten, die nicht einen Augenblick lächerlich oder billig wirken, fabelhaftem Design, einem coolen Score, schnellen Schnitten und einer ruhigen Kameraführung auch/oder gerade in den Actionszenen, so dass man diese mit Genuss verfolgen kann und sich nicht fragen muss, was man dort gerade gesehen hat. 


Sowie einem passenden Setting vor extravaganter Kulisse. 


Dieser Streifen überzeugt durch eine andere Art von Vampirstory, die den totalen Kontrast zu den üblichen Monster- oder Draculageschichten gibt. Eine tolle Idee die gut ins Szene gesetzt wurde mit einer Geschichte die Konsequent und gerade erzählt wird, wo das Ziel in der Storyline und somit unserer Helden klar deifiniert ist: geht auf die Jagd, findet das Mädchen und haltet die drohende Gefahr auf.

Nicht anspruchsvoll aber dafür einfach und unkompliziert mit einer Action die straight in ihrer Darstellung ist und kompromislosen Nahkampfsequenzen. Das bekannte Darstellerregime setzt dem noch einen drauf. Maggie Q (Mission Impossible III, Babylon A.D.) als heldenhafte Priesteramazone, Paul Bettany (Ritter aus Leidenschaft, Legion & Der Tourist) beweist sich hier als vielseitiger Actor und Cam Gigandet (The Fighters, Burlesque) zeigt sich einmal nicht als softer Teenie mit freiem Oberkörper. Karl Urban (Herr der Ringe, Die Bourneverschwörung) mimt den geheimnisvollen und übermächtigen Oberbösewicht absolut überzeugend. 


Leider krankt auch diese fantastische Inszenierung über Vampire, ihre Mythen und deren Jäger an kleinen Schwächen und schwankt dadurch etwas in der Substanz. Diese sind zwar nicht zu offensichtlich und fallen dadurch auch nicht groß ins Gewicht, allerdings hätte man sie evtl. trotzdem verhindern können. Ich sage: was soll`s... so lange sie einem den Spass an dem Vampirspektakel nicht nehmen kann man auch darüber hinweg sehen. In diesem Sinne viel Spass bei diesem Actionstreifen der anderen Sorte. 

 Fazit: Unterhaltungskino pur mit knalligem Showdown für die jenigen die auf Monster, Action und Effekte stehen. Blade war gestern, Priest ist jetzt. 


P.S. . diese Kritik war nicht von mir sondern von Marco

Achso...danke an Konov- die Kritiken haben mir bislang immer zugesprochen und Filme die positiv bewertet wurden waren für mich auch immer supi


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Fazit: Unterhaltungskino pur mit knalligem Showdown für die jenigen die auf Monster, Action und Effekte stehen. Blade war gestern, Priest ist jetzt.
> 
> 
> P.S. . diese Kritik war nicht von mir sondern von Marco
> ...



Danke, du bist der erste, der sich positiv dazu äußert. ^^
Ich werde so weitermachen.

Priest wollte ich auch schon länger sehen, ich werde deinen Bericht zum Anlass nehmen, mir den auch mal zu Gemüte zu führen.


----------



## win3ermute (25. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Basierend auf der japanischen Graphiknovel von Min-Woo-Hyung, die sich hier leider nicht aber dafür in den Staaten auch einer großen Leserschaft erfreut [...]



Gut, ein Review, das diesen absolut lahmen und vorhersehbaren Streifen als "toll" abfeiert, sollte man eh nicht ernst nehmen, aber man sollte wenn schon seine "Facts" kennen: "Japanisch" ist hier gar nix; der Comic stammt aus Korea! Würden den Comic übrigens mehr Leute kennen, dann fiele auf, daß die Amis mal wieder der Meinung waren, die Zuschauer seien zu blöde für Comic-Geschichten, denn außer dem Titel und der Grundstimmung hat das Ding gar nichts mit der Vorlage gemein.
Statt dessen ist es eine Art Remake des superben Edelwestern "The Searchers", in das man ein wenig Endzeitstimmung, 08/15-Action (die teilweise mehr als nur ein wenig unfreiwillig komisch ist in ihrer Blödheit) und "Vampire" gemischt hat, ohne daß die Teile zusammen passen wollen. 
Wer einen wirklich originellen, konsequenten und guten "Endzeit-Vampir-Film" sehen möchte, der sollte sich die Off-Hollywood-Produktion "Stake Land" geben.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

"Gut" ist doch eine sehr subjektive Beurteilung.

Ich hab mir Priest jetzt auch mal zu Gemüte geführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also eins steht fest: Mit rund 86 Minuten gehört Priest sicherlich zu den eher kurzweiligen Actionfilmen unserer Zeit.
Was mir gefallen hat, war die düstere Endzeitstimmung, eine ziemlich undefinierbare Mischung aus Sci-Fi, Mittelalter und Steampunk Einflüssen geben dem Film seinen eigenen Touch von einer Vampirbedrohten Welt.

Es wird insgesamt leider etwas viel Effekthascherei betrieben. Vorhersehbare Action und kaum Innovationen lassen einen zwischendurch eventuell einschlafen, wenn man umfangreicheres Programm gewöhnt ist...

Nichts destotrotz ist der Film eben dank der guten Atmosphäre und der Vampir-Menschen-Konflikt Story in sich schlüssig und man lässt sich als Zuschauer drauf ein.
Die Schauspieler können überzeugen und die Musik passt in jeder Gelegenheit. Ein Hauch von Epischer Romanze liegt sogar zwischenzeitlich in der Luft, wenn die übliche Liebesgeschichte zum letzten Drittel des Films in den Mittelpunkt rückt.
Hier ist es allerdings sogar weniger eine Liebesgeschichte als viel mehr eine Handlung nach dem Muster "Prinzessin muss vom Ritter gerettet werden".

Klingt alles ziemlich simpel und das ist es eigentlich auch.
Unterm Strich ist Priest meiner Meinung nach keinen Kinobesuch wert, bietet kaum Innovationen aber solide Vampiraction in einem Mischmasch-Universum. 

*Fazit*: Wer sich für kurzweilige Action mit Horroreinflüssen in ungewöhnlichem Setting begeistern kann, wird hier keine 86 Minuten vergeuden.

Story: 6,5/10
Schauspieler: 8/10
Musik: 7/10


----------



## win3ermute (27. September 2011)

*"Drive"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch! Ist das tatsächlich möglich? Kann man heutzutage noch ein knallhartes, meisterhaft in Szene gesetztes, die Intelligenz des Zuschauers nicht beleidigendes Action-Crime-Drama umsetzen? Und das für gerade mal 13 Mio. Dollar? Nicolas Winding Refn, bekannt für "Bronson" und seine "Pusher"-Trilogie, kann es.

Vorab: Wer die "Fast & Furious"-Teile für tolle Action-Filme hält oder der alles, wo nicht alle zwei Sekunden irgendeine CGI-Explosion einen stupiden Dialog unterbricht, als "langweilig" bezeichnet, der sollte "Drive" fernbleiben - hier gibt es für euch nichts zu sehen; bitte weitergehen!

"Drive" ist für jene, die das "New Hollywood" geliebt haben. Vergleiche mit Hill, Peckinpah, Friedkin, Mann oder Hellman drängen sich geradezu auf, dennoch bleibt "Drive" komplett eigenständig und wirkt nicht wie ein Relikt aus vergangenen Filmtagen.

Die Story an sich ist "Standard": Der "namenlose Fremde" (Psychopath? Autist? Gestörte Persönlichkeit?) lebt für seine Autos. Tagsüber arbeitet er in einer Garage; hat noch einen Nebenjob als Stuntfahrer beim Film. Dabei bleibt er stets schüchtern, scheu und unsicher. Jede Zurückhaltung legt er allerdings ab, wenn er Fluchtwagen für verschiedenste Gangster nach seinen Regeln fährt:
_"If I drive for you, you give me a time and a place. I give you a five-minute window, anything happens in that five minutes and I'm yours no matter what. I don't sit in while you're running it down; I don't carry a gun... I drive."
_
Sein Leben nimmt eine ungeahnte Wendung, als er sich ungewollt auf seine Nachbarin und deren kleinen Sohn einlässt. 

Das ist alles nix neues. Die Umsetzung ist allerdings "pure cinema": Gesprochen wird nicht viel, stattdessen ist es die Bildsprache, die Komposition der Bilder, der expressionistische Einsatz der Beleuchtung und nicht zuletzt das großartige Schauspiel der Figuren, die die Geschichte und vor allen Dingen die Empfindungen der Personen deutlich machen. Schnelle Schnitte, Wackelkamera etc. sucht man vergebens; oftmals bleibt die Kamera statisch, das Bild zeigt trotz aller Detailversessenheit nur das für die jeweilige Szene nötigste.

"Action" im herkömmlichen Sinne gibt es wenig: Die Fahrsequenzen sind kurz und realistisch; wirken damit packender als die herkömmlichen CGI-Spektakel mit ihren Explosionen und herumfliegenden Autos. Die Gewalt in der zweiten Hälfte des Filmes ist explizit und absolut nicht verharmlosend oder beschönigend: Das ist dreckig und so ekelhaft, wie die Darstellung von Gewalt eben sein sollte.

Ryan Gosling als "Fahrer" gibt nach "All Good Things" eine weitere schauspielerische Glanzleistung zum besten: Seine Interpretation des archetypischen Einzelgängers bleibt oftmals unterkühlt; vor jeden Satz setzt er Pausen, als wisse er gar nicht, wie er sich zu artikulieren habe bzw. was das Gegenüber eigentlich von ihm hören möchte. Dabei spricht sein Gesicht oftmals Bände. Es ist eigentlich unbegreiflich, warum er nicht längst zur "A-Liga" der Stars gehört - aber so bleibt er für solche Ausnahmeproduktionen erhalten.

Fazit: Roh, pur, poetisch, brutal, meisterhaft inszeniert. Eventuell der beste Film des Jahres! Für Fans von "Driver", "Sorcerer", "Thief", "Vanishing Point".

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE1tqMUd4R8[/youtube]


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

Sieben & Blow


Sieben habe ich seit ca anderthalb jahren in der noch zum anschauen fach aber nie geschaut bis bei how i met you mother robin sah wie sie brad pitt und die kistenszene nachmachte ^^

Extremer Film so richtig nicht durchgestiegen und heftiges ende 

Blow lief bei tnt film und lag auf dem festplatte von meinem receiver - ganz nettes drama aber so richtig fesseln konnte er mich nicht


----------



## Gandolfini (30. September 2011)

Augustus Underground Trilogy...

Ja was soll ich sagen ,es sind kranke Pseudo Snuff Filme. Nichts das man nicht auch in echt im Internet sehen kann. Aber es hatte einen kleinen Unterhaltungswert für mich.


----------



## Anvy (30. September 2011)

[REC]², war aber nicht so toll. Erste Teil war bei weitem besser. Story war nicht so berauschen (fand sie zu übertrieben) und gruselig war es auch nicht:/ 4 / 10


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

Rapunzel neu verföhnt gerade auf Disney Cinemagic

Rapunzel mit Bratpfanne und als Brünnete zu genial und restliche film auch gut


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2011)

Sinners and Saints




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kurzweiliger Actionfilm über einen Polizisten, der nach dem Tod und der Scheidung seiner Frau etwas neben sich steht und durch die Arbeit an diesem Fall und seinem neuen Partner wieder ein wenig mehr sich zurechtfindet.
Da der Film, wie man sieht ab 18 freigegeben ist, sind einige Szenen schon recht blutig, aber ich mag sowas. Von mir bekäme der Film eigentlich eine 8/10, da die Synchro aber mehr als besch...ist (wer hat die deutschen Stimmen ausgesucht ? ) wirds eine 
7,5 / 10


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Oktober 2011)

Shawn of the Dead

Immer wieder ein Film den es sich zu sehen lohnt, zumindest wenn man Lachen möchte


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2011)

AC/DC Live at Riverplate. \o/

Ich muss sagen, eine richtig geniale Live-Aufnahme! Super Set-List und macht Ehrlich spaß beim Zuschauen, genauso bei den blicken hinter den Kulissen (bspw. Fans die befragt wurden usw)


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Blitz - Killer-Cop vs. Cop-Killer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder ein Streifen mit Muskelpaket Jason Statham. Diesmal allerdings weniger Action und umso mehr Krimi.

Nicht unbedingt innovativer als man es von Statham Streifen gewohnt ist, kommt "Blitz" daher: Polizisten jagen einen Polizisten-Mörder. Das hatten wir doch schonmal...

Um die Haupthandlung herum gibt es einige Nebenhandlungen, die mir allerdings etwas aufgesetzt wirken.
Mehr, um den Film aufzufüllen, als ihn wirklich zu ergänzen. Insgesamt bietet Blitz nicht wirklich Neues: Ein bißchen Ballern hier, ein bißchen Klopperei dort, das Ganze mit ein paar mehr oder weniger witzigen Dialogen garniert.

Das klingt jetzt sehr negativ, aber der Film hat auch Gutes: Nämlich ein grundsolides, wenn auch nicht überraschend neues Konzept, was am Ende auch aufgeht. Statham kann überzeugen, insbesondere dann, wenn man sowieso ein Fan von ihm ist. Weitere Schauspieler im Film sind mir gänzlich unbekannt, fallen aber nicht negativ auf. Die Actionszenen sind gut, aber keine Oscar-reifen Momente.

Der Film hat nur wenige unvorhersehbare Wendungen, das meiste ist erwartungsgemäß und erinnert verdächtig an "The Mechanic" oder die Transporter "Trilogie".
Die Musik stimmt und lässt in Sachen Spannung keine Wünsche offen: Hier sticht der "Krimi-Ansatz" besonders durch: Weniger spektakuläre Stunts, dafür mehr Kriminalarbeit und Dialogszenen. Prinzipiell ein guter Ansatz, wenn auch etwas holprig umgesetzt. Alteingesessene "Tatort"-Fans werden hier jedenfalls nicht besonders gefordert.

*Fazit:* 
Nette Abendfüllende Unterhaltung mit gewohnt überzeugendem Statham aber sonst kaum erwähnenswerten Höhepunkten.

Story: 5,5/10
Schauspieler: 7/10
Musik: 8/10

Gesamt: 7/10


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTIWBrB058[youtube]

Die Story ist sehr nah an Tokyo Drift orientiert, jedoch macht der Film extrem Spass beim gucken.

Bei Gelegenehit zieh ich mir noch Drive Angry mit Nicolas Cage rein


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2011)

'Blitz' hatte ich mir am WE auch angeschauen und obwohl ich eingefleischter Jason Statham -Fan bin, hatte der Film doch im zweiten dittel ordentliche Längen, die mich die Hausarbeit erledigen liessen  


'Attack the Block'

eine englische Horrorkomödie über eine Alien Invasion in einem Londoner Problemviertel.
Dieser Bericht Attack the Block gibt es ganz gut wieder und meiner Meinung nach hat der Film eine 7 verdient (oder aber auch eine 8, wenn man so wie ich diese Art der Horrorkomödien mag  ) 

Erwähnenswert ist hier auch noch Nick Frost ( Shaun of d´the Dead, Hot Fuzz,etc.) Ein mir sehr liebgewonnener Schauspieler (- erinnert mich immer an Dietmar Bär  )


----------



## win3ermute (11. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> 'Blitz' hatte ich mir am WE auch angeschauen und obwohl ich eingefleischter Jason Statham -Fan bin, hatte der Film doch im zweiten dittel ordentliche Längen, die mich die Hausarbeit erledigen liessen



Jo, ging mir fast genauso - nur kann ich Statham seit seiner "Charakter-Darstellung" in dem absolut unsäglichem "London" nur noch unter Schmerzen ertragen (NIEMALS anschauen, wenn ihr Statham mögt! Danach habt ihr eventuell nur noch diese absolut peinliche Darstellung im Hinterkopf, was alles andere unerträglich komisch macht. Da knutscht Statham auf dem Höhepunkt seiner an Leslie Nielsen erinnernden peinlichen Darstellung einen Mann, weswegen ich mir nicht mal mehr eine "Kampfstelle Mann gegen Mann" mit Statham ansehen kann, ohne zu giggeln - "Pass auf! Gleich küsst er den! Alles nur Folgen seiner verdrängten Homosexualität!"). Da spielt er einen coolen Koksdealer, der schwul ist und deswegen auf "bösen Macker" macht und eigentlich nur Liebe will. Unerträglich! Jessica Biel versucht sich in diesem unerträglichen Schauerstück auch noch als "Darstellerin"! Absolut trashgeeignet, weil absolut ernst gemeint! "Luxusprobleme von Idioten" (oder: Wie schwer reiche dumme Leute es haben, sich im Leben zurechtzufinden) auf unerträgliche Spielfilmlänge aufgeblasen; dabei fast nur in einem Klo spielend (Theater halt)! NIE ANSEHEN!

"Blitz" war ordentlich, hatte allerdings zweifelhafte Selbstjustiz-Aussagen. Einzig in Erinnerung blieben mir die Sache mit der Polizistin auf Droge. Und die ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben, weil sie eine merkwürdige Stimme hatte. Schnell vergessen, das Ding. Sollte man umgehend mit "Kill the Irishman" aus dem Hirn spülen!

Der letzte wirklich sehenswerte Film mit Statham war "Bank Job". Der wird vom Trailer völlig irreführend als "Komödie" ausgegeben, ist aber ein verdammt guter und weitgehend ernster "Thriller" (und Statham versucht halt nicht, Leute darin zu knutschen). Den unbedingt ansehen!



> 'Attack the Block'



Hab' ich mich drauf gefreut; war lediglich nur Durchschnitt. Die Viecher hinterließen absolut keinen Eindruck. Der einzige erinnernswerte Moment: Als das Mädel das Zimmer des "Helden" betritt und bemerkt, daß dies ein Kinderzimmer mit Spiderman-Bettwäsche ist. Der ist halt eigentlich noch "klein" und tut nur hart. Verlorene Kindheit (und die Aussage: "Auf hart machende Blagen sind eben nur auf hart machende Blagen!")... und mehr gibt der Film einfach nicht her. Eventuell bin ich auch zu alt dafür...

Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Beitrag aus meinem Blog kopieren, weil der Film eventuell dank seiner Thematik für MMO-Spieler interessant sein könnte (und tatsächlich ist das neben "Avalon" der erste Film, der MMOs ernst nimmt und das nicht peinlich aufbereitet).

Wollte nur kein Doppelpost aufmachen und gleichzeitig antworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Text könnte auch "Fehlende Vorraussetzungen beim Zuschauer, die zweite" heißen. Und das ist keine Kritik des Publikums, wie man meinen könnte, denn jeden Verriss des Streifens hat sich Oshii redlich verdient! "Assault Girls" ist dermaßen "speziell", daß man sich fragt, für welch' kleine Gruppe er eigentlich gedacht ist.

Glatte 10 Minuten lang erfährt man von einem Erzähler, größtenteils von Standbildern unterlegt, wie es zur Entstehung von "Avalon" kam. "Avalon" (bzw. "Avalon(f)" in Abgrenzung zu Oshiis Streifen "Avalon") ist eine Mischung aus MMO und Shooter; komplett in einer virtuellen Welt angelegt. "Avalon" ist jedoch mehr als WoW heute: Es ist der hauptsächliche Zeitvertreib der Menschen - und sie verdienen teilweise sogar ihren Lebensunterhalt damit!

Nach der Einleitung kommt der erste Actionpart; eindrucksvoll in Szene gesetzt: Vier Avatare kämpfen gegen riesige "Sandwürmer". Nach 17 Minuten dann der Schriftzug des Films - und weitere, von Zitaten eingeleitete Kapitel, die viele schöne langsame Sequenzen zeigen, von Kawaii wunderbar musikalisch untermalt. Zum Schluß gibt's noch einen Bosskampf und nach 70 Minuten ist alles vorbei.

Bei dem Teil fasse selbst ich als Oshii-Fan an die Birne: Erläuterungen zu MMOs etc. gibt es nicht - wer sich damit überhaupt nicht auskennt, versteht nicht die Bohne, wie jede Menge Kritiken beweisen (von "steifen Darstellern" und "Null Charakterentwicklung der Protagonisten" war da die Rede). Der lange Mittelteil hingegen setzt ein hohes Maß an Interpretationswillen nebst Kenntnis verschiedener Spielertypen voraus - und Geduld, weil abgesehen von der wunderbaren Fotografie und der Musik passiert nix - und das 30 Minuten lang! Eine Sequenz, in der mehrere Minuten lang ein Mensch beim Braten und Verzehren von Spiegeleiern gezeigt wird, hat selbst bei mir den Wunsch nach "Fast Forward" laut werden lassen (wobei die Szene tatsächlich Sinn macht: Der Kerl ist nicht nur ein Komplett-Noob, der seine Punkte völlig unsinnig verteilt, sondern auch noch ein "Role-Player", der sich nicht mal in den "Camp-Bereich" des Spieles begibt, weil er halt "individuell" spielt).

Wen möchte Oshii also mit dem Streifen erreichen? So viele interpretierungswütige, erfahrene MMO-Spieler, die sich nebenbei noch für Existentialismus und sonstige Philosophie-Ausrichtungen in Verbindung mit ausdeutbaren, langsam inzenierten Bildinhalten interessieren, dürfte es wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Aber vielleicht lässt genau das irgendwann mal einen "Kult" um den Streifen entstehen - "MMO-Philosophen" gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht! Lasst uns eine Buffed-Gruppe gründen!

Diese schräge Zusammensetzung hat natürlich auch durchaus ihren Reiz, wenn man sie in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt: Vier typische MMO-Spieler (der "Pro", der RP-Noob, der "Explorer", der "Ich spiel zum Spaß und mach was ich will"-Spieler) treffen aufeinander; und sie alle mögen sich nicht und wären lieber solo unterwegs. Nur mit der entsprechenden Gruppenzusammensetzung ist der Endboss allerdings zu erledigen. Was zwischenzeitlich an Dialog und sonstigen Eigenheiten der Spieler abläuft, ist stellenweise sehr treffend und äußerst belustigend.
Dazwischen gibt es noch ein "Werbevideo" für Kawaiis Musik, in dem man die Spieler in der "Open World" erlebt. Das ist der "typische Oshii-Teil" - sehr langsam, vielfach interpretierbar und insgesamt wunderbar fotografiert und ausgeführt. Das dürfte jedoch genau der Teil sein, mit dem die meisten Leute so gar nichts anfangen können. Hier wird die "virtuelle" mit der "analogen" Realität zusammengemischt, so daß man sich fragt, warum man überhaupt in eine "Traumwelt" abgleiten muß, während die tatsächliche Welt solche kleine Wunder birgt. Allerdings offenbart sich hier ein doppelter Boden: Die künstliche Filmwelt, die bereits eine Ausflucht aus der Realität ist, gibt eine sowohl "virtuelle Welt" als auch eine vermeintliche "Realwelt" wider; Kunstwelten gegeneinander. Kinowelt vs. Realwelt vs. Virtual Reality.

Alles zusammen mitsamt der Einleitung ergibt ein prima "Trip-Movie" nach viel Bier oder anderem. Und der Schluss ist (beabsichtigt) zum Brüllen - nur können darüber eben nur wir MMO-Spieler lachen, um dann anschließend die Kritiken zu lesen und uns noch mehr zu amüsieren, weil Leute fragen, was die Sache mit den Melee-Stats eigentlich sollte oder über erkennbare CGI-Effekte in einer eh künstlichen Welt gejammert wird.  
Wer die dauernde Herumtanzerei der von Rinko Kikuchi (Oscar-Nominierung für "Babel") dargestellten "Druidin" als recht irritierend oder störend empfindet, der sollte sich mal auf seiner "Emoticon"-Liste ("/dance") umsehen - und den Streifen daraufhin untersuchen. Ist verdammt merkwürdig, wenn man das mal "realistisch" dargestellt sieht, oder (/zwinker)? 
Man sollte nie vergessen, daß hier nur die Perspektive innerhalb der Spielwelt gezeigt wird: Hinter all diesen "Babes" kann der schrecklich behaarte Idiot von gegenüber stecken!

Meisa Kuroki ("Gray", der Pro-Spieler) ist übrigens ein absolutes "Babe", liebe Mitnerds !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oshii behauptet, "Assault Girls" sei von seinen Filmen der "am einfachsten zu verstehende". Schneidet man Einleitung und Mittelstück heraus, wird daraus "unser" Film, weil er tatsächlich im Detail unsere Spielewelt mitsamt Reit- und Flugmounts, die beim Absatteln verschwinden, inklusive der "F2P"-Welt, in der alles bezahlt werden muß, zeigt. Insgesamt ist das allerdings nicht mehr als ein eher mißglücktes Experiment, mit dem keiner glücklich wird. Aber immerhin ist dies der erste uns und sich selbst ernstnehmende (kritische) "MMO-Spieler-Film" überhaupt, obendrein auf einem technisch und inszenatorisch hohem Niveau angesiedelt. Und wir wissen doch durchaus, warum ein Großteil der Figuren gut aussehende Mädels sind, oder?

Unbedingt ansehen und Fancuts herstellen! Freue mich auf eure Interpretationen des "Mittelteils". Die deutsche BD enthält übrigens zwei Kurzfilme mit den "Assault Girls", die sehenswert sind.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im England des Jahres 1205 zwingt der aus einem Bürgerkrieg siegreich hervorgegangene Adel den unterlegenen König, eine neue Verfassung namens Magna Carta zu unterzeichnen. Der König aber ist ein schlechter Verlierer und holt heimlich ausländische Truppen ins Land, um mit ihnen einen Rachefeldzug gegen den geschwächten Feind zu beginnen. Auf der Festung Rochester verbarrikadiert sich ein winziges Häuflein von Adeligen, Wächtern und durchreisenden Tempelrittern, um der herannahenden riesigen Übermacht Widerstand bis zum letzten Mann zu leisten.



Tjoa, eigentlich liebe ich Mittelalterfilme aber dieser hier hat mich leider enttäuscht. Nun gut, der Film ist vermutlich recht nahe an die Darstellung mittelalterlicher Schlachten und Burgbelagerungen gekommen und auch die Brutalität wird äusserst detailliert dargestellt, aber mir fehlt einfach eine mitreissende Geschichte! 
Auch die gute schauspielerische Leisitung reisst den Film für mich nicht mehr rum.

 So bekommt der Film bei mir nur eine 5,5 /10


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist auch nicht Russel Crowe auf dem Bild oder?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Oktober 2011)

Nope- das ist James Purefoy.
Die Schauspieler sind aber ganz ok im Film. Nur die Spannung will nicht bei mir auf kommen.

James Purefoy hat übrigens auch in dem Streifen Solomon Kane mitgepielt.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nope- das ist James Purefoy.
> Die Schauspieler sind aber ganz ok im Film. Nur die Spannung will nicht bei mir auf kommen.
> 
> James Purefoy hat übrigens auch in dem Streifen Solomon Kane mitgepielt.



Ich hab manchmal erhebliche Probleme, in einen Film reinzufinden, wenn gewohnt(e) (gute) Schauspieler fehlen.
Es gibt viele Filme, die richtig gut sind, ohne ein bekanntes Gesicht dabei zu haben, aber manchmal sieht man natürlich auch bestimmte Personen gerne - die fehlen dann und man empfindet es automatisch als weniger gut.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal erhebliche Probleme, in einen Film reinzufinden, wenn gewohnt(e) (gute) Schauspieler fehlen.
> Es gibt viele Filme, die richtig gut sind, ohne ein bekanntes Gesicht dabei zu haben, aber manchmal sieht man natürlich auch bestimmte Personen gerne - die fehlen dann und man empfindet es automatisch als weniger gut.




helena bonham carter hat da so eine gewisse art...


----------



## Tschubai (19. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> helena bonham carter hat da so eine gewisse art...



So? Hat sie das? Glücklicherweise sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden - brrrrr....was für ne olle Schreckschraube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: "Ironclad" fand ich klasse - so ähnlich muß es damals gewesen sein im Mittelalter! Kam irgendwie recht "realistisch" rüber der Film! Und die dargestellte Gewalt war schon recht deftig (zb. im Kampf mit einem Riesenschwert den Gegner von oben nach unten in 2 Teile filetiert, oder die Folterungen mit Abschlagen der Hände und Füße - sehr heftig, zumal nicht aus-oder weggeblendet wurde!)

Naja, also habe mir dann mal eure letzten Tips wie z.b. "Blitz", "Vampire Nation", "The Man from Nowwhere" und "Born to Race" zu Herzen genommen und werde diese Filme in den nächsten Tagen anschauen.....

Was ich mir in den letzten Wochen vermehrt angeschaut hatte, waren u.a. ein paar "Klassiker":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist so geil der Film - absolut empfehlenswert!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr fesselnd und beeindruckend und ein toller Hauptdarsteller Tim Robbins - sowas ist echt anspruchsvolles Kino! Mega-Empfehlung!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hehe - recht lustiger und unterhaltsamer Film über ein Kongresstreffen von Versicherungsvertretern und die dort entstehenden Verwicklungen wenn Menschen die sonst keinen Alkohol trinken, sich besaufen.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja - recht gute Effekte, aber irgendwie doch ein bisschen langweilig und nichtssagend der Film! Aber Natalie Portman sieht wie immer eigentlich zuckersüß aus, wobei ich ja der Meinung bin, die könnte so einige Kilo mehr auf den Rippen vertragen! Oller Hungerhaken.....



was mich direkt zu einem Film ihrer "Zwillingsschwester" in spé bringt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand den Film ganz gut, zumal er auf der wahren Lebensgeschichte einer Kopfgeldjägerin mit Namen Domino Harvey basiert...und Mickey Rourke is eh immer extrem sehenswert!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähnlich langweilig und nichtssagend wie Thor - tolle Effekte und sonst irgendwie nix! Muß man nicht unbedingt sehen.....


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, "die Verurteilten" ist wirklich ein großartiger "Klassiker", da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Hatte überlegt "Cedar Rapids" zu schauen, nach deinem kurzen Statement werde ich mal reingucken, klingt interessant. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (19. Oktober 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Btw: "Ironclad" fand ich klasse - so ähnlich muß es damals gewesen sein im Mittelalter!



Nach den enttäuschenden Kritiken hab' ich eigentlich nix von dem Streifen erwartet - und war dann ebenfalls sehr angetan von der grimmigen Mittelalterzeichnung. "Black Death" wäre eventuell auch was für Dich, wenn "Ironclad" Dein Ding war; hat allerdings mehr Tiefgang.



> [Green Lantern]
> Ähnlich langweilig und nichtssagend wie Thor - tolle Effekte und sonst irgendwie nix! Muß man nicht unbedingt sehen.....



Auch hier ging's mir bei beiden Filmen genau wie Dir: Fast schon langweilige und uninteressante Stories; lediglich die Effekte waren ganz nett.

Umso überraschter war ich, als ich eher aus Langeweile denn aus echtem Interesse "Captain America" eingeschmissen habe, zumal gerade der Name schon abschreckend scheint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch! Tatsächlich ein "Sommerblockbuster", den ich mir schmerzfrei anschauen kann? Daß ich das noch erleben darf! Dabei hatte ich gerade bei einem Superhelden, der ursprünglich als ein reines Propagandainstrument im 2. Weltkrieg seinen Ursprung hat, meine berechtigten Zweifel. Aber die Drehbuchautoren machen vieles richtig: Statt einem "Superpatrioten" bekommt man einen per CGI überzeugend schmächtigen Idealisten präsentiert, der vergebens in die Armee eintreten möchte, um das "Böse" in Gestalt Hitlers zu bekämpfen. Es ist denn auch neben dem Mut das Unrechtsempfinden des Kerlchens, das einen Wissenschaftler auf ihn aufmerksam werden lässt und ihn letztendlich in einen "Supersoldaten" verwandelt. Als solcher muß er sich erst beweisen, um anschließend mit einer aus allen möglichen Nationen zusammengewürfelten kleinen Truppe einem Bösewicht auf's Maul zu hauen, der selbst Hitler an Wahnsinn überbietet.

So dämlich sich die Story auf dem Papier anhört (aber das tun ja eigentlich alle Superheldenstories), so gut funktioniert sie im Film auch dank einer hervorragenden Besetzung: Chris Evans wirkt nach der Verwandlung in den "Cap" abseits der reichlichen Kampfszenen immer noch eher wie der unsichere, schmächtige Kerl denn als "Superheld"; Hugo Weaving überzeugt erneut als Bösewicht; während Tommy Lee Jones als typischer Granitkopf für grimmigen Humor sorgt. 

Joe Johnston, sonst eher für uninteressante CGI-Mätzchen wie "Jumanji" bekannt, macht einen guten Job: Die Atmosphäre und Optik liegen irgendwo zwischen "Hellboy" und "Sky Captain and the world of tomorow" mit einem leichten Hauch "Indiana Jones"; an den richtigen Stellen durch Ironie und Humor gebrochen (es gibt sogar eine sehr gut eingefügte Hommage an die Speederbike-Szene aus "Star Wars" sowie einen "Indy"-Seitenhieb). Statt Stakkato-Schnitt und Wackelkamera präsentiert sich die Action trotz aller Bombastik angenehm "altmodisch": Nie verliert man den Überblick; nie muß man raten, was da gerade passiert.

Überhaupt macht die Optik einiges her; manche Highlights wie einen überdimensionalen Panzer hätte ich gerne ausführlicher gesehen. Bei dem eh schon ein wenig unwirklichen Look des Filmes in Verbindung mit den phantasievoll gestalteten Waffen ist es überdies völlig wurscht, ob mal ein CGI-Effekt weniger gut gelungen ist.

Manche IMDB-Kritiken kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: "Captain America" ist mitnichten ein "überpatriotisches Propagandainstrument, das die Überlegenheit der USA demonstriert"; sondern ist in dieser Hinsicht sogar eher zurückhaltend inszeniert. Auch kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum es ein Mangel ist, daß der "Cap" niemals wirklich in Lebensgefahr erscheint: Für mich gibt es nichts langweiligeres als solche Szenen, in denen der Protagonist um sein Leben kämpft - erwartet tatsächlich jemand, daß der das Filmende nicht überleben wird, so daß man sich vor Spannung auf die Fingernägel beißt? Glaubt wirklich jemand, daß eine Verfolgungsjagd in "James Bond" mit dem Abgang des Spiones endet?
Ebenfalls bequengelt wurde die Technik des Bösewichtes. Manche Leute kommen zu der bemerkenswerten Erkenntnis, daß es diese Art von Waffen im 2. Weltkrieg ja gar nicht gab! Gee-whiz! Das wirkt fast wie eine Kritik der Phantasie an sich. Tipp: Solche Leute sollten sich keine Superheldenfilme, die per se in einer Fantasy-Welt spielen, anschauen.

Fazit: Wer einen äußerst unterhaltsamen, unpeinlichen Fantasy-Action-Film sehen möchte, sollte sich den "Cap" geben. Für Fans von "Iron Man" und "Hellboy".


----------



## Tschubai (19. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nach den enttäuschenden Kritiken hab' ich eigentlich nix von dem Streifen erwartet - und war dann ebenfalls sehr angetan von der grimmigen Mittelalterzeichnung. "Black Death" wäre eventuell auch was für Dich, wenn "Ironclad" Dein Ding war; hat allerdings mehr Tiefgang.



Also "Black Death" hatte ich irgendwann mal vor längerer Zeit gesehen - der gefiel mir von der Geschichte her. Anfangs fand ich den auch ganz passabel, aber später dann wo es mit den Hexen anfing wurde der Film doch etwas "wirr" und sagte mir so garnicht mehr zu....
Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme aus dem Mittelalter-Setting ist nach wie vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







win3ermute schrieb:


> Auch hier ging's mir bei beiden Filmen genau wie Dir: Fast schon langweilige und uninteressante Stories; lediglich die Effekte waren ganz nett.
> 
> Umso überraschter war ich, als ich eher aus Langeweile denn aus echtem Interesse "Captain America" eingeschmissen habe, zumal gerade der Name schon abschreckend scheint:
> 
> Fazit: Wer einen äußerst unterhaltsamen, unpeinlichen Fantasy-Action-Film sehen möchte, sollte sich den "Cap" geben. Für Fans von "Iron Man" und "Hellboy".



Ja ging mir ganz genauso - fand den Captain garnicht mal so schlecht, wobei mir doch etwas der Pathos des "guten Überamerikas" als Beschützer der Welt ETWAS mißfiel!
Aber schön düster der Film insgesamt und der Hauptdarsteller stellt den Helden recht erfolgreich dar - sozusagen "From Zero to Hero"....obwohl Energielaserwaffen bei den Deutschen im 2.Weltkrieg? Naja, is ja eh alles Fiction.....:-)


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen: "Willkommen in Cedar Rapids"

Ich hatte vorher von dem Film nix gehört und auch nie eine Werbung gesehen, bin dann aber durch Tschubais Posting drauf gekommen.
Meiner Meinung nach eine richtige schöne Durchschnittskomödie à la Hangover.

Die Witze sind nicht besonders intelligent, also eignet sich der Film für das anspruchslose Abendvergnügen. Vom Stil her ist der Humor allerdings sehr ähnlich zu dem von Hangover, alles nur in einer etwas abgespeckten Version.

Die Schauspieler sind nicht gänzlich unbekannt und passen prima ins Setting. Die Story ist mal Etwas anderes, gab es so in der Form bisher nur sehr selten - Versicherungsvertreter auf einer Tagung - da geht es dann hoch her.

So lässt sich der Film eigentlich auch schon kurz und knackig zusammenfassen. Allerdings fehlen Storymässig noch ein paar Ups und Downs, einen echten Höhepunkt sucht man vergeblich. 
Soviel Abwechslung wie in Hangover 1 und 2 bekommt man hier also nicht geboten.

Auch Musikalisch sollte man Nichts besonderes erwarten, hier kommt wirklich nur das Nötigste für eine Komödie zum Einsatz.


*Fazit*: 
Unterhaltsame Komödie im Hangover Stil, sehenswert für Fans des Genres. Alle anderen gönnen sich mit diesem Film immerhin einen kurzweilige Abend-Unterhaltung.

Story: 7/10
Schauspieler: 7,5/10
Musik: 5/10


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Oktober 2011)

Die drei Musketiere 2011 Kino



 Es ist ein sehr aktiongeladener Film mit einigen witzigen Sprüchen und Situationen.



 Besonders die erste Szene hat mir gut gefallen, da sie extrem an Assassins Creed erinnert.



 Story mässig hat der Film leider wenig zu bieten, und auch auf die Hauptpersonen wird nicht weiter eingegangen.

 Die Musketiere selbst spielen gut und überzeugen.



 Für mich besonders interessant waren die Luftschiffe, die jeder Art von Beschädigung trotzten und auch ohne Probleme durch Gewitterstürme fliegen. Ich erinnere mich an die Dokumentation im Fernsehen von der USS Akron und dessen Schwesterschiff die beide in einem Sturm abstürzen (das waren riesenzeppeline).

 Aber naja wir sind ja in einem Fantasyfilm von daher meckere ich nicht weiter über das ignorieren der Physik.



  Bewertung:

 Aktion: 8/10

 Spannung: 6/10

 Story: 5/10



 Super Unterhaltung aber mit wenig Tiefgang.


----------



## Tschubai (21. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow - klasse Film! Ich steh sowieso auf Filme von Luc Besson(Das 5.Element gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen!) und auf Filme die vor historischen Kulissen spielen!
Das ganze ist ne Art weiblicher Indiana Jones auf Ägypten Reise, um dort ne Mumie zu klauen, um diese dann in Paris mit Hilfe eines genialen Professors wiederzubeleben, damit diese dann als vermeintlicher Leibarzt des Pharaos ihre Schwester aus dem Wachkoma befreit! Allein schon die Art und Weise wie besagte Schwester ins Koma gefallen ist(Stichwort Tennis und Nagel), ist absolut köstlich 
Bin absolut positiv überzeugt von dem Film - ist eine Art Märchenhafter Fantasyfilm, aufbereitet für die ganze Familie - ganz klare EMPFEHLUNG, sofern man nicht einen wissentschaftlich korrekten Film erwartet (Stichwort Wiedererweckung eines Pterodaktylus Flugsauriers......^^)


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

Aye, cooool...die Vorstellung des Films hatte ich vor längerer Zeit mal gesehen und immer geplant mir den anzuschauen-leider war mir der Titel entfallen  Und jetzt *tatatada*...da is er 

Dankeschön an Tschubai.^^


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Wow - klasse Film! Ich steh sowieso auf Filme von Luc Besson(Das 5.Element gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen!) und auf Filme die vor historischen Kulissen spielen!
> Das ganze ist ne Art weiblicher Indiana Jones auf Ägypten Reise, um dort ne Mumie zu klauen, um diese dann in Paris mit Hilfe eines genialen Professors wiederzubeleben, damit diese dann als vermeintlicher Leibarzt des Pharaos ihre Schwester aus dem Wachkoma befreit! Allein schon die Art und Weise wie besagte Schwester ins Koma gefallen ist(Stichwort Tennis und Nagel), ist absolut köstlich
> Bin absolut positiv überzeugt von dem Film - ist eine Art Märchenhafter Fantasyfilm, aufbereitet für die ganze Familie - ganz klare EMPFEHLUNG, sofern man nicht einen wissentschaftlich korrekten Film erwartet (Stichwort Wiedererweckung eines Pterodaktylus Flugsauriers......^^)



Klingt nicht unspannend... danke für den Tipp ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gerade noch stritt Anna mit Eliot, da liegt sie auch schon mausetot in der Leichenhalle des wunderlichen Bestatters Deacon, um zurecht gemacht zu werden für die Trauerzeremonie. Hätte sie nur besser geachtet auf den nächtlichen Überholverkehr, als sie wutentbrannt davon brauste nach peinlicher Szene im Restaurant. Doch Anna fühlt sich nicht tot. Sie kann sehen und sprechen, und Deacon antwortet sogar. Doch was er sagt, gefällt ihr nicht. Unterdessen beschließt Eliot, dem man einen letzten Blick verwehrte, auf eigene Faust nach dem Rechten zu sehen.



Aufgrund des letzten Satzes , könnte man meinen es handelt sich um einen Actionthriller- dem ist nicht so. Der Film spielt eigentlich eher so vor sich hin. Aber Liam Neeson und Christina Ricci haben mich dennoch gefesselt. Ist sie tot oder nicht? Diese Frage ist der Spannungsbogen und die Darsteller füllen ihn.

7/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die 17jährige Ree Dolly (Jennifer Lawrence) begibt sich auf die Suche nach ihrem Vater, der das Haus seiner Familie als Kaution eingesetzt hat und dann spurlos verschwunden ist. Getrieben von der Gefahr, ihr Zuhause zu verlieren und in den Wäldern der Ozarks zu stranden, stellt sich Ree gegen den Schweigekodex ihrer am Rande der Gesellschaft lebenden Verwandschaft und riskiert das Leben, um ihre Familie zu retten. Nach und nach lichtet sie das verwandschaftliche Gestrüpp aus Lügen, Ausflüchten und Bedrohungen und beginnt, die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen.



Einblick in die amerikanische untere Gesellschaftsschicht ("White Trash"). Ausgesprochen gut hat mit die Darstellung der einzelnen Typen gefallen, sind das wirklich Laiendarsteller?!
Ein Sozialdrama, das eigentlich "dahinplätschert" aber doch durch seine Geschichte fesselt.

7,5/10


----------



## Tschubai (26. Oktober 2011)

Also "Afterlife" hab ich auch letztens gesehen, denn ich steh ja eigentlich ziemlich auf Liam Neeson als Schauspieler! Und die Handlung hörte sich auf dem Papier ja eigentlich auch ganz gut an........eigentlich.
Aber ganz ehrlich: selten so einen esoterischen und wirren und vor allen Dingen langweiligen Müll gesehen, wie diesen Film! 

3,5/10 - aber auch nur wegen Liam Neeson!


Gestern abend dann mal wieder ein echtes Highlight - eben genau so wie man es von Steven Spielberg erwartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze ist quasi Goonies Vs Aliens Vs Krieg der Welten Vs Independence Day!
Klasse gemacht, echt spannend und die jungen Schauspieler machen ihre Arbeit klasse! Echtes Popcorn-Kino!
Hirn ausschalten, Six-Pack Bier auf den Tisch, Tüte Popcorn/Chips/Nachos und die Surround Anlage schön voll aufdrehen, insbesonders die Bassbox!!!
Mann, mann, mann das bei mir keine Polizei auftauchte wegen Ruhestörung war auch alles.......gerade am Anfang die fette Zugkatastrophe war heftig! Alles am vibrieren gewesen bei mir im Wohnzimmer


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2011)

Space Battleship Yamato

Die Story hat mich bis in meine Träume verfolgt, aber nicht weil sie besonders gut oder kreativ gewesen ist, sondern weil diese totale überlegenheit des feindes ein horrorszenario ist für mich.

Animationen
Nicht schlecht definitiv nicht schlecht...aber mir haben die details gefehlt...wenn was explodiert ist, dann hat man das nur von lichtjahre weiter entfernung gesehen.

schauspiel
den still muss man mögen. mir gefällts nicht^^

6/10

a ja bevor ichs vergesse das Raumschiff sieht aus wie ein U-Boot.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2011)

Gestern gesehen. Einfach nur wow, was für ein beeindruckender, fesselnder und bewegender Film.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Oktober 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ...
> 6/10
> 
> a ja bevor ichs vergesse das Raumschiff sieht aus wie ein U-Boot.



Es ist die Yamato, dass größte Schlachtschiff im 2.WK. 
Versenkt von den Amerikaner und im Film gehoben und zu einem Raumschiff umgebaut 

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles:
Nichts erwartet und mächtig überrascht.
Wenn man es schafft, dass ständige Hohelied auf die US Marines zu ignorien und keine Abneigung gegen wackelnde Handkameras hat kann man einen Riesenspaß mit dem Film haben.
Eine ordentliche Anlage verstärkt das nochmal, der Ton ist erstklassig.

In Kritiken ist immer von nicht vorhandener Charakterzeichnung und ähnlichem zu lesen ... who cares?
In dem Film geht es um einen Gruppe Marines, die einige Zivilisten aus einer Polizeistation evakuieren soll und dazu 3 Std Zeit hat. Dann soll der große und vermeintlich entscheidende Luftschlag erfolgen - die Außerirdischen verfügen scheinbar über keinerlei Fluggeräte und Luftabwehr ...
Doch es kommt natürlich alles anders aber am Ende reißt man den Aliens den Arsch auf und America - Fuck Yeah!
Bis es soweit ist, wird man mit nur wenigen Verschnaufpausen durch die Vororte von LA gehetzt.
Action und CGI sind erklassig und wenn man sich nicht am Rekrutierungsprogramm der Marines stört und keine tiefgründige Charakterstudien in ausweglosen Situationen erwartet, wird man blendend unterhalten.
Privat Ryan zb ist imo wesentlich penetranter mit der zur schau stellung "amerikanischer Werte"


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen: 

"Larry Crowne"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tom Hanks und Julia Roberts in gewohnt guter Schauspielkunst. Ein witzige Liebeskomödie die vielleicht an manchen Stellen ein kleines bißchen langatmig oder antriebslos wirkt.
Das MUSS einem aber nicht auffallen. Die Story um Jobverlust, Uni nachholen und neues Leben anfangen hat mir besonders gut gefallen, das gibt es nicht so häufig in Filmen zu sehen.
Sehr passend war auch die peppige Musik, teilweise aus den 80ern. Für Freunde solcher Musik natürlich das i-Tüpfelchen.

Schauspieler 7/10
Story 8/10
Musik 8/10

Fazit: Hätte ich mir eher ansehen sollen! Sicher kein Film den man nur einmal schaut.


----------



## Leolost (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir die DVD "Space Battleship Yamato" auch mal angesehen.
Ist ja die Realfilm Umseztung von Starblazer, einer Anime Sci-Fi Serien aus den 70er. Nein es geht nicht um Riesenroboter oder Mecha-Suit´s ala Gundam Wing, neon Genesis, die Serie war noch davor. Halt um ein Raumschiff Yamato gebaut aus das dem alten Schlachtschiff. Ich war auf jedenfall noch zu Jung und habe von der Serie erst VIEL später gehört, und etwas davon gesehen. Die Serie gilt als "Meilenstein" da sie eine der ersten Animeserie war die auch ein älteres Publikum, außerhalb Japans erreicht hat. mal reinzuschauen schadet nicht, aber ist aus heutiger Sicht kein Mainstream mehr, auch Animes altern (gerade was den "Stiel" angeht).
Weitere Gründe warum ich mir den Film angeschaut habe waren: 1. Ein Angebotscupon für die lokale Videothek. 2. Ich habe eine gefühlte Ewigkeit keinen guten neuen "Raumschiff-Film" mehr gesehen habe.
3. Weil ich hier davon gelesen habe.

Story 4/10
Leider wird vieles aus dem Film nicht klar, so wird nicht klar das das Raumschiff Yamato aus dem Kriegsschiff Yamato gebaut wurde. Nach dem Film kann es auch nur eine Namensgleichheit sein. Auch finde ich das Erzähltempo teils irre schnell, so als wollten sie die Geschichte der serie möglichst ohne kürzung rüberbringen. Schade finde ich auch das der Zeitdruck der Mission ( 1 Jahr für eine Reise zwischen zwei galaxien) total untergeht. Ach ja auch wenn das Raumschiff Yamato heist sollte überzogenen Patriotismus erwähnt werden selten habe ich in einem Film so viele, " lasst mich für die Mission Sterben." Szenen gesehen (3 oder 4). Die stehen den Typischen Film Us Marins in nichts nach. 

Effekte 5/10
Also ich fand stellenweise die Animationen schon ziemlich schlecht, stellenweise aber auch echt schön. So als hätte man aus Geldgründen auf manche szenen mehr wert gelegt als auf andere. Die Schönsten bilder sind natürlich von der Yamato selber. man sieht halt deutlich das der Film keine Millionen in der Produktion gekostet hat wie die Effektknaller ala Michael Bay.

Musik. 5/10
Nett aber nicht so toll als wäre bei mir auf Dauer etwas hängengeblieben wäre.

Zusammen liebe 5/10
Der Film war keine Katastrophe wie z.b. Starship Troopers 3 (bei den Erinnerungen kommen mir noch immer die Tränen: "Hilfe der Erste war so gut."). Aber auch bei leibe kein neuer SW Episode 4. Wer mal wieder Lust auf Raumschiffe hat kann ihn sich ansehen, nur nicht zu hohe Erwartungen stellen.

Hier noch das Cover, mit dem schönen Geschützturm. 46cm sollen die Türme gehabt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. November 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gestern gesehen. Einfach nur wow, was für ein beeindruckender, fesselnder und bewegender Film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur zustimmen, kenn den Film schon etwas länger und er ist einfach genial.


----------



## Morisson (1. November 2011)

Wird begutachtet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe dem Film 9/10 Punkte!
Bei Interesse Teaser ansehen.


----------



## win3ermute (3. November 2011)

Apollo 18

Es ist mal wieder "Blair Witch Project"-Zeit, diesmal auf dem Mond. Ich habe wenig erwartet und auch genauso wenig bekommen: Die erste halbe Stunde ist einschläfernd; danach folgt das Standard-Programm. Sehr schnell ahnt man, wo der Hase langläuft; dann bekommt man eine recht fiese Szene - und das war's dann auch.

Die Macher versuchten nicht mal, den "künstlichen" Aspekt ihres angeblichen "Dokumentar-Filmes" zu unterstreichen: Die gesamte Einleitung ist den Charakteren geschuldet; Schnitt-Gegenschnitt bzw. unterschiedliche Kameraeinstellungen ein und desselben Ortes sorgen dafür, daß man sich nie in etwas anderem als einem Film wähnt. 

Außerdem hat der Streifen ein paar so derbe "Plotholes", daß es lächerlich wird.



Spoiler



1. Kannste einen Mondlander fliegen, dann kannste alle fliegen - auch wenn das Ding aus der UDSSR stammt;
2. Ist Dein Astronauten-Kollege infiziert, dann berühr' am besten die infizierte Stelle - das Zeug wird schon nicht überspringen;
3. Außerirdische Krabben hassen es, wenn Du eine Fahne in ihrem Revier aufstellst;
4. Bei einem Notstart mit einem Dir unbekannten Mondlander wirst Du in jedem Falle die Kapsel über dem Mond erreichen;
5. Wenn Du dabei einen Zusammenstoß verursachst, wird das gedrehte Filmmaterial dennoch irgendwie zur Erde zurückfinden



Mit einem besser entwickelten Drehbuch (und der Entscheidung, entweder einen Creature- oder einen Mystery-Streifen zu drehen) hätte daraus tatsächlich was werden können. Wer einen bösen, klaustrophobischen und unheimlichen Horrorfilm dieser Art sehen möchte, sollte weiterhin zu Carpenters "The Thing" greifen.

Vielleicht was für Leute, die noch nicht allzu viele Horrorfilme gesehen haben oder noch recht jung sind.


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=skRdJGLWf_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




herliche flache komödie ^^

klischee über klischee und parodiert ein ganzes genre


----------



## bkeleanor (9. November 2011)

@ Kamsi
Kannst du bitte noch den Filmtitel dazu schreiben ich seh dein Bild / Video irgendwie nicht :-)


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

im tiefen tal der superbabes


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen:

Colombiana




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Empfehlung hin hab ich mir das Teil mal genauer angeschaut. Und ich war wirklich sehr angetan. Die Schauspieler sind jetzt nicht die bekanntesten, trotzdem ist der Film wirklich spannend.
Jede Menge Balleraction und eine verhältnismässig wenig ausgelutschte Story konnten mich überzeugen.

Realistische Ballerei - darauf steh ich besonders, das macht diesen Film aus. Die Familiengeschichte um den Hauptcharakter ist relativ emotional inszeniert. Nicht unbedingt jedermans Sache aber aufgrund dessen nimmt sich der Film recht ernst. 
Die Schauspieler sind, wie gesagt, nicht die bekanntesten, aber haben IMO trotzdem gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Musikuntermalung ist jederzeit passend und emotional angehaucht.

Ansonsten ist der Film stellenweise vorhersehbar, aber das tut dem Ganzen nicht viel Abbruch.
*
Fazit: *Empfehlenswerte und ernste Balleraction mit Frauenpower in der Hauptrolle.

Schauspieler: 7,5/10
Musik: 8/10
Story: 7/10

Gesamt: 7,5/10


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2011)

Jackie Brown

Musik ist top.
ansonsten ist der film absolut nicht nach meinem geschmack.
die sprache ist wirklich unterste schublade, aktion ist sozusagen nicht vorhanden und spannung baut sich auch nicht wirklich auf.

kommt für mich in die selbe schublade wie reservoir dogs und pulp fiction.
einmal ist genug.

5/10


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine mehr als sehenswerte und schockierende Doku über die Machenschaften einer Firma die unsere Lebensmittel kontrolliert.

10/10


----------



## Knallfix (22. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im tiefen tal der superbabes



Der Titel klingt nach Russ Meyer und zu sehen bekommt man skelettierte Silikontussen *beschiss* 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Apq3qpvR_6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mandant.

Ein Strafverteidiger, dessen Büro die Rückbank eines alten Lincolns ist (daher er auch der Originaltitel "Lincoln Lawyer) wittert das große Geld, als er die Verteidung eines reichen Sohnes übernimmt.
Zunächst scheint alles zu passen, doch dann ...
Spannend, einige sehr überraschende Wendungen, gute Besetzung.
Denk ich ich an Matthew McConaughey, denk ich an seichte Liebeskomödchen oder Bilder von ihm in Badehose auf der letzten Seite der Bild 
Ernsthafte Rollen stehen ihm, wirklich gut.

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EvFB8IEwl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brautalarm
Irgendwo zwischen Hangover und Verrückt nach Mary oder anderen (besseren) Filmen der Farrelly-Brüder
Alte beste Freundin trifft bei Hochzeitsplanungen auf die neue beste Freundin, die im Gegensatz zu ihr auch noch so perfekt ist.
Und das Chaos nimmt seinen Lauf.
Im großen und ganzen sehr witzig, auch wenn es einige *miep* Momente gibt.
7/10


----------



## bkeleanor (22. November 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Der Mandant.
> 
> Ein Strafverteidiger, dessen Büro die Rückbank eines alten Lincolns ist (daher er auch der Originaltitel "Lincoln Lawyer) wittert das große Geld, als er die Verteidung eines reichen Sohnes übernimmt.
> Zunächst scheint alles zu passen, doch dann ...
> ...



Kannst du mir bitte per PM noch schrieben wie der Film ausging?
Habe den auf dem Flug nach San Francisco gesehen, die Landung kam aber vor ende des Films.


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2011)

Bis wohin hast du den Film gesehen? 

Knall


----------



## win3ermute (25. November 2011)

"The Thing" (2011)

Carpenters Version von 1982 war ursprünglich ein Flop. Erst im Laufe der Jahre erkannten die Leute ähnlich wie bei "Blade Runner" die wahren Qualitäten und ordneten den Film als kleines Meisterstück in Sachen atmosphärisches Isolations-Paranoia-Kino ein - mit den bizarrsten Splatter-Effekten, die überhaupt jemals das Licht der Leinwand erlebt hatten und dem Streifen hierzulande eine mittlerweile aufgehobene Indizierung einbrachten.

Daß es schwierig werden würde, in diese Fußstapfen zu treten, dürfte klar sein. Daß heutige "Filmemacher" es überhaupt nicht mal versuchen, ist eine andere Sache. 

Das sogenannte "Prequel" ist denn auch immer da am besten, wo es fast eins zu eins Carpenter im Mittelteil kopiert. Der Rest ist allenfalls Durchschnitt, der nicht mal versucht, mit den Motiven des Originals kohärent zu bleiben. Die ursprünglich bizarren, willkürlich erscheinenden Mutationen des "Things" erscheinen hier zielgerichtet (und wirken durch CGI weniger grotesk und erschreckend); das ganze Viech verhält sich eher wie "Alien" statt des unheimlichen, intelligenten Infiltrators. Das gesamte Ende ist 0815-Genre-Kino, dem sogar jeglicher Sinn abgeht:



Spoiler



Wenn das Raumschiff doch selbst nach ein paar 100.000 Jahren noch flugfähig ist, warum hat das "Ding" es dann überhaupt verlassen? Warum versucht es nicht direkt dorthin zurückzukehren, wenn sein "Einfrieren" eher unfällig passiert ist und hält sich unnötig mit der Dezimierung der Stations-Besatzung auf?

Warum liegt das Raumschiff nun überhaupt in einer Eishöhle, während es im Original so nahe unter dem Eis war, daß es von den Norwegern freigesprengt werden konnte?

Wieso kann das Viech plötzlich während der Mutation - die hier auch immer seinen Zielen entgegenkommen - seinen Opfern wie das "Alien" hinterherjagen, während es später eher in dieser Phase verwundbar und relativ wehrlos ist?

Wieso sieht der schlußendlich entweichende Hund nicht mal im Ansatz dem am Anfang von Carpenters Film ähnlich? Wieso sind die Macher nicht mal in der Lage, einen CGI-Effekt dem anzupassen, was man letztendlich im Original-Film sieht (das "Two-Face-Thing", bei dem eben das Gesicht nicht "nebeneinander" war, sondern nach unten verlaufen)? Wieso klappt es selbst bei der Besatzung des Helikopters am Schluß nicht mit der Continuität?



Alle diese Fragen zeigen nur, wie verdammt lieblos dieses Prequel zusammengestümpert ist - und auf inhaltlichen Zusammenhang verzichtet wurde. Wer Durchschnitts-Horror-Kino ganz doll findet, wird auch hier unterhalten. Wer auch nur im Ansatz das phänomenale Original mochte, kann nur enttäuscht werden.

Wie sagten die "Filmdienst"-Kritiker früher so schön? "Wir raten ab!"


----------



## bkeleanor (25. November 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Bis wohin hast du den Film gesehen?
> 
> Knall



Bis kurz vor Ende. Fehlte vielleicht noch die letzte viertel Stunde / der showdown.
Er wusste, dass sein Client schuldig war, überlegte sich aber noch wie er dies beweisen konnte. und wie er den schwarzen, den er damals in den knast gebracht hat, (weil er ihm geraten hat auf schuldig zu plädieren) wieder raus kriegt.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Bis kurz vor Ende. Fehlte vielleicht noch die letzte viertel Stunde / der showdown.
> Er wusste, dass sein Client schuldig war, überlegte sich aber noch wie er dies beweisen konnte. und wie er den schwarzen, den er damals in den knast gebracht hat, (weil er ihm geraten hat auf schuldig zu plädieren) wieder raus kriegt.



Kann mich ans Ende des Films leider nicht mehr genau erinnern, weil er auch recht komplex war.
Aber vielleicht hilft es weiter: Die rothaarige (?) Frau am Ende und der junge Typ (war das nicht sein Klient?) bringt er vor Gericht weil sie ihn irgendwie verarschen wollten.


----------



## cefear (26. November 2011)

Habe mir gerade nach langer Überlegung "Jumper" angesehen. Und ich muss sagen an sich war er doch ganz lustig, doch an Logik fehlts dem Film allemal. Vorallem in der letzten Szene in der die Mutter erklärt sie sei ein Paladin und musste damals verschwinden um ihn zu beschützen, ansonsten hätte sie ihn umbringen müssen....?!? Ka aber soweit ich das verstanden habe "ist" man kein Paladin so wie man ein "Jumper" ist sondern richtet diese Hüpfer nach eigenem Ermessen nieder....und naja, wenn mein Sohn ein Jumper ist warum sollte ich mich dann der Glaubensrichtung der Paladine hingeben...haha danke das musste ich nur mal loswerden, so nen Schwachsinn.


----------



## yves1993 (26. November 2011)

^ War genau der selben Meinung, und die meisten Leute damals im Kino waren auch einfach nur so "WTF?!" 

Diese Schlussszene hat den Film einfach nur schlecht beendet. Sowas war einfach nur unnötig.


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Jackie Brown
> 
> Musik ist top.
> ansonsten ist der film absolut nicht nach meinem geschmack.
> ...



Mmm...Jackie Brown lebt wie kein anderer Tarantino praktisch ausschließlich von seinen Dialogen...und der Harken an der Sache ist nun mal (meiner Meinung nach) das mann sich den Streifen praktisch 2 mal ansehen muss, um sich dem etwas abgewinnen zu können, wozu "leider" nicht jeder bereit ist.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2011)

cefear schrieb:


> Mmm...Jackie Brown lebt wie kein anderer Tarantino praktisch ausschließlich von seinen Dialogen...und der Harken an der Sache ist nun mal (meiner Meinung nach) das mann sich den Streifen praktisch 2 mal ansehen muss, um sich dem etwas abgewinnen zu können, wozu "leider" nicht jeder bereit ist.



keine ahnung ich gehör wohl einfach zu einer anderen generation die mit tarantiono streifen nichts anfangen kann.
ich versuchs immer wieder aber das ergebniss bleibt das selbe.


----------



## cefear (29. November 2011)

*Immer nie am Meer*

Herrlich...ich sage nur Stermann und Grissemann 4-ever^^
Ich gebe trotzdem "nur" 8/10 Punkten da es mir teilweise fast ein wenig zu strange wurde.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

Habe gestern im Fernsehen Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an und habe endlich mal wieder so richtig gelacht. Diese unerwarteten Übermenschlichkeiten âla "war das dein Fuß?" oder Liegestützen ohne Arme...Absolut bescheuert, aber cool. Da kann man auch mal über den sonst so...nett (dem sein Bruder)en Schauspieler hinweg sehen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Dezember 2011)

In time - deine Zeit läuft ab.
Kino (nicht 3D yeah!)

War ein klasse Film. Hatte action, spannung, drama und auch humor.
Die Story ist ganz oke. Mein Bruder und ich machen immer noch spässchen damit (Zeit ist ja das Zahlungsmittel) und so kommt es halt vor, dass auf Fragen wie: "wieviel kostet das den?" Antworten wie: 50 Minuten folgen :-)
eine scheiss teuere pizza wie ich finde.

Schauspieler sind auch ganz in Ordnung, obwohl ich nicht so ein Fan von Timberlake bin.

Ich geb mal eine 7.5/10
Für die eine animation haben sie ein lachen verdient.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> In time - deine Zeit läuft ab.
> Kino (nicht 3D yeah!)
> 
> War ein klasse Film. Hatte action, spannung, drama und auch humor.
> ...




Hab ihn am Samstag auch gesehen

Fand die Story sehr innovativ, echt mal was neues. Das hat es so noch nicht gegeben.
Allerdings ist Timberlake nicht mein Fall. Schauspielerisch mag er gar nicht so schlecht sein, aber mochte den eigentlich noch nie so sehr. Die anderen Schauspieler waren teilweise bekannt, aber keine besonderen Größen dabei.

Auch bei der Musik gab es jetzt keine Mega Highlights, das Genreübliche eigentlich.

Ansonsten hatte der Film einige spannende Teile und einige weniger spannende und arg vorhersehbare Situationen. Summasummarum würde ich folgende Wertungen vergeben:

Story 9,5/10
Schauspieler 7/10
Musik 6,5/10

Gesamt trotzdem unterhaltsame, 7,5 Punkte für einen guten Film. Sehenswert vorallem wegen der Story aber kein Genre-Highlight.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> , aber keine besonderen Größen dabei.
> 
> Gesamt trotzdem unterhaltsame, 7,5 Punkte für einen guten Film. Sehenswert vorallem wegen der Story aber kein Genre-Highlight.



Ab einem bestimmten Punkt, glaube so ca. nach einer halben Stunde habe ich mir überlegt rauszulaufen, da dem Grund weswegen ich gekommen bin auf der Leinwand die Zeit abgelaufen ist.

Für mich waren da schon ein paar Grössen dabei. der, der den Timekeeper gespielt hat...(bekannt durch inception) den typen find ich echt stark. vorallem den dialog mit dem tagessatz und "noch gehe ich" fand ich herrlich.
und eben olivia wilde die durch house m.d. bekannt wurde oder spätestens Tron.

aber witzig wie man bei details völlig unterschiedlicher ansicht sein kann und trotzdem auf die selbe gesamtwertung kommt^^


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ab einem bestimmten Punkt, glaube so ca. nach einer halben Stunde habe ich mir überlegt rauszulaufen, da dem Grund weswegen ich gekommen bin auf der Leinwand die Zeit abgelaufen ist.
> 
> Für mich waren da schon ein paar Grössen dabei. der, der den Timekeeper gespielt hat...(bekannt durch inception) den typen find ich echt stark. vorallem den dialog mit dem tagessatz und "noch gehe ich" fand ich herrlich.
> und eben olivia wilde die durch house m.d. bekannt wurde oder spätestens Tron.
> ...



Naja schlecht ist der Typ nicht, das stimmt schon. Die Frau kannte ich z.B. gar nicht. ^^
Für mich ist die Story hinter dem ganzen das Highlight des Films.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Dezember 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> In time - deine Zeit läuft ab.
> Kino (nicht 3D yeah!)
> 
> War ein klasse Film. Hatte action, spannung, drama und auch humor.



Habe ihn gestern auch gesehen und kann eure Wertungen nicht nachvollziehen: Die ersten 10 Minuten waren durchaus interessant, dann ging das Ding komplett den Bach runter, weil sich alle paar Minuten enorme Schwächen im Storywriting auftaten und der Film sich nicht entscheiden konnte, was er eigentlich sein möchte. 
Timberlake und Seyfried können den Film überhaupt nicht tragen (und das schlimmste: Mit Matt Bomer und Olivia Wilde hätte man eine Topbesetzung für die Hauptrollen gehabt; deren Nebenrollen hätten dann die beiden "Stars" des Filmes ausfüllen können).

Wenn das halbe Kino bei einer eigentlich traurigen Sterbeszene lacht, weil Timberlake verkrampft versucht, zu "schauspielern", dann stimmt was nicht - und der "Car-Crash" war mit Sicherheit das mieseste, was man seit dem "Airforce One"-Ende auf der Leinwand gesehen hat.

Das wäre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn die Ausgangsidee (aus dem Kurzfilm "Price of Life" übernommen) nicht derartige Möglichkeiten bieten würde, aus dem Stoff einen wirklich interessanten Film zu machen - und der Regisseur und Autor nicht Andrew Niccol heißen würde. Der hat mit "Gattaca" bereits einen dystopischen Streifen hingelegt, der nicht nur ähnlich aussieht, sondern um ein vielfaches besser ist als "In Time", um dann mit dem unabhängig produziertem "Lord of War" fast noch eine Schippe draufzuhauen. Lieber zwei Mal "Gattaca" auf DVD schauen als Geld für "In Time" hinzulegen - ich will meine knapp 2 Stunden zurück!

Es ist übrigens ironisch, eine solche unausgegorene Kapitalismus-Kritik mit Retortenstars wie Timberlake und Seyfried zu besetzen. Gerade Timberlake hat seinen "Ruhm" und Reichtum genau jenen Leuten zu verdanken, die hier angegriffen werden.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Source Code: eine interessante Geschichte, recht spannend dargestellt. Erinnert ein wenig an "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" :-) immer wieder die gleiche Szene, und der Hauptdarsteller versucht darin, einen Attentäter zu finden. Gebe 7/10.


----------



## Genomia (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder Avatar gesehen und war begeistert. Obwohl es jetzt das 3. mal war, hat mich die Qualität der Bilder wieder mal in ihren Bann gezogen. Wer den immer noch nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nichts verpasst. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und Avatar als Blu-ray wäre doch eine Überlegung wert  Von mir bekommt der Film 10/10 Sterne


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2011)

Beilight! Diese Parodie ist einfach göttlich!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9M6B9MI-jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (11. Dezember 2011)

Da ich zwei Wochen krank war und deshalb viiiiiiiiel Zeit hatte: Der Herr der Ringe, alle drei Teile in der Extended Version


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Samstag gesehen: eine nette, ungewöhnliche Thrillerkomödie mit Sarkasmus - hat vielleicht einige Längen aber ist durchaus unterhaltsam und definitv ein wenig anders :-) --> Ein Profikiller hat ein Alkoholproblem und kann seinen Job nicht mehr richtig ausführen. Daher wird er zu den anonymen Alkoholikern geschickt...gebe 8/10


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls gesehen, 9/10

Die Treffen der AA sind absolut genial, da er doch recht frei von seiner "Arbeit" erzählt.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Zuletzt gesehen: 

Contagion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich hab ich mir auch mal Contagion reingezogen, der mir vorallem wegen der großen Starbesetzung aufgefallen ist.
Laurence Fishburn, Marion Cotillard, Matt Damon, Kate Winslet, Jude Law und einige mehr... das hat man selten in einem Film.

Contagion kann ich allerdings deshalb nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Vorallem Leute die leicht mitgerissen werden von der Stimmung eines Films, sollten hier aufpassen. 
Das Thema ist ja schonmal nicht jedermanns Sache: Ein Virus der sich auf der ganzen Welt ausbreitet und Millionen Menschen sterben. Relativ aktuelles Thema auch heute noch, allerdings auch schon oft genug durchgekaut.

Wir können also festhalten: Die Story ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nichts herausragend neues.
Die Umsetzung hingegen ist erstklassig. Denn was man hier geboten bekommt, sticht nicht nur durch die tollen Schauspieler heraus, sondern vorallem durch die realistische Darstellung der ganzen Situation auf der Welt. Die Schauplätze wechseln sehr häufig, es entsteht ein globales Bild von einer Katastrophe, die nur mit Mühe einzudämmen ist. Zusätzlich beklemmend wirkt die Musik an den meisten Stellen.

Fazit: Sehr glaubhaft und realistisch bis ins Detail dargestellte Epidemie-Drama mit Starbesetzung

Story: 7/10
Musik 9/10
Schauspieler 10/10

Gesamt: knappe 9/10


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Beilight! Diese Parodie ist einfach göttlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der groesste mist den ich jemals sehen durfte


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt gesehen: Super 8

Interessante Geschichte, die diesem Film zugrunde liegt.
Kinder in den 70ern filmen zufällig wie ein Zug der US Air Force entgleist - drin befindet sich ein Außerirdisches Monster - dass den Unfall zum Ausbruch nutzt und eine Kleinstadt in Angst und Schrecken versetzt.
Die sehr flach gehaltene Love Story zwischen zwei Kids und das problematische Verhältnis der Väter dieser beiden Kinder ergänzt das Ganze.

Ich finde Storymässig sind die Filmbegeisterten Kids mal was anderes. Auch das unter Verschluss gehaltene Alien, dass dann ausbricht, kannte ich so bisher aus keinem Film. Hier gibts eindeutig Pluspunkte. Innovative Story, wer mal wieder was neues sehen möchte. Die Schauspieler sind mir, bis auf den Police-Officer und den Air-Force-Kommandeur, der den brutalen Bösewicht darstellt, unbekannt. Das tut dem Film allerdings keinen Abbruch, denn besonders die Kinder spielen sehr glaubhaft - auch hier ein großes Plus! Die Musik ist stimmig und überzeugt fast auf ganzer Linie.
Einziger Kritikpunkt sind zeitweise vorhersehbare Wendungen. Allerdings sind auch diese gerade noch zu verschmerzen, von daher für mich persönlich kein nennenswerter Minuspunkt.

Fazit: Spannender Film im E.T.-Style mit guter Musik, guten Schauspielern und interessanter Story.

Schauspieler: 7/10
Musik: 7/10
Story: 9/10

Gesamt: 8/10


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2011)

Mission unmöglich: Geist Protokoll
(Kino)

Das ganze ist ein Meisterwerk an Fehlern und Unmöglichkeiten bei denen man sich als zuschauer verarscht vorkommt.
Irgendwann im Film hab ich mir gewünscht, das der Streifen doch endlich endet.

Die ganze Aktion ist zwar ganz ordentlich gemacht, aber es wird einfach irgendwie langweilig und man denkt sich, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu viert, 2 zu stoppen.

überrascht bin ich allerdings nicht den ich habe keinen der bisherigen Mission unmöglich Filme mehr als 1 mal gesehen.

4/10


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten

Kino

Bester Film 2011. 10/10. Immer was zu lachen. 



Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button

Gestern Abend gesehen. 8/10. Einige Längen, dafür ist die Gesamtgeschichte irgendwie toll.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Januar 2012)

Gestern 

The Green Lantern

4/10

Is schon doof, wenn alle handelnden Personen Unsympaten sind.
Dazu noch mittelmäßige Tricks, viel Gelaber und ne dünne Handlung.

4 Punkte weils immerhin ein ganz klein bisschen Sience Fiction ist.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Januar 2012)

"Elite Squad" und "Elite Squad 2"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Filme sind völlig an mir vorbeigegangen - und hätte ich sie in der Videothek gesehen, wäre ich des Titels wegen wohl daran vorbeigelaufen; klingt es doch nach billigstem B-Movie.

Tatsächlich setzt "Elite Squad" quasi dort ein, wo "City of God" aufhört; nur wird diesmal die "andere Seite" - nämlich die Polizei; in der Hauptsache das "Elite-Einsatzkommando" namens "BOPE" - belichtet.
Und die Jungs haben es in sich: Es fällt schwer, diese Truppe von den Verbrechern zu unterscheiden. Sie foltern Informationen aus den Leuten; schießen erst und fragen später nicht mal. Gegen sich haben sie schwerbewaffnete und völlig skrupellose Gangs und korrupte Polizisten, die kräftig am Drogensumpf Rio de Janeiros mitverdienen.

Erzählt wird der Film von Beto, einem Captain der "Elite Squad". Seine Aufgabe ist es, in einem Slum für Ruhe zu sorgen, denn immerhin möchte der Papst direkt dort angrenzend bei seinem Besuch übernachten - und er soll ja nicht durch das Geräusch von Schüssen geweckt werden. Gegen Beto ist ein "Dirty Harry" eine linksliberale Gestalt: Ob Dealer oder korrupter Polizist; Beto will sie alle tot sehen. Dabei ist er selbst ein psychisches Wrack mit Panikattacken, der die Einheit verlassen möchte, um seine Ehe zu retten. Parallel dazu wird die Geschichte zweier junger Cops berichtet, die sich schließlich der "Squad" nach einem absolut inhumanen "Training" anschließen. 

So großartig der Film teilweise erzählt ist, so anstrengend ist er auch: In der Originalfassung muß man sich schon sehr konzentrieren, um bei den sehr stilisierten, im Dogma-Stil gedrehten Bildern noch den Überblick zu behalten. Anders als bei "City of God" nützt hier die deutsche Fassung nicht viel: Man hat zwar den Off-Erzähler synchronisiert; nicht jedoch die Dialoge. 
Dennoch lohnt die Mühe: Man wird mit einem kontroversen, ultrarealistischen Polizeithriller belohnt, der eine "zivilisierte" Großstadt völlig aus den Fugen zeigt. Dabei bekommen sowohl "rechts" auch "links" ihr Fett weg, weil sie sich letztendlich nur als Teil des Problems zeigen - weder die eskalierende Gewalt Betos noch die "liberalen" Ansichten einiger naiver Studenten (die sich durch eigenen Drogenkonsum als Unterstützer der Dealer erweisen) ändern die aussichtslose Lage.

"Elite Squad 2" spielt 13 Jahre nach den Ereignissen des ersten Teils. Beto wird nach einem eigentlich mißlungenem Gefangenenaufstand erst von der Bevölkerung gefeiert und dann aus politischen Gründen befördert. In seiner neuen Position stärkt er die Position der "BOPE" und lässt sie in den Slums aufräumen - nur stellt sich die gewünschte Wirkung nicht ein: Zwar bringt er den Drogenhandel zum Erliegen, die korrupten Polizisten, die ihrer Einnahmequellen beraubt werden, springen jedoch sofort in die Bresche. Und nicht nur die: Diesmal wird auch die Verflechtung der Politik bis in die höchsten Kreise mit einbezogen. Beto muß erkennen, daß er mit seiner "Keine-Toleranz-Politik" nur jenen zu noch mehr Macht verholfen hat, die er eigentlich bekämpfen wollte.

Heidewitzka - was hier abgefeiert wird, geht auf kein Schiff mehr! Nicht nur hat ein größeres Budget zur Verfügung gestanden, was sich spürbar bemerkbar macht, was Action-Szenen und Inszenierung betrifft, sondern der Film holt auch noch zu einem Rundumschlag gegen ein korruptes System aus; so daß es einen wundert, wie er überhaupt entstehen konnte. Es ist der seltene Fall, daß eine Fortsetzung sogar einen sehr guten Erstling noch übertrifft. Da die Kameraarbeit diesmal eine ganze Ecke ruhiger ist und das Geschehen in der Erzählweise weniger komplex präsentiert wird, obwohl die Thematik erweitert wurde, kommt man mit der Untertitelung auch wesentlich besser zurecht. 

Wer auf knallharte, realistische Polizeithriller steht, sollte sich umgehend beide Filme ansehen; ebenso alle Fans des hervorragenden "City of God"! Jedoch nix für schwache Gemüter oder Leute, die eine "schwarz/weiß"-Zeichnung der Charaktere benötigen: Hier ist alles grau... bis auf die knalligen Farben von Brasiliens Großstadt, die hier wie eine Hölle anmutet (wenn man sich vorstellt, daß in Brasilien ganze Todesschwadronen, die sich teilweise aus Polizisten zusammensetzen, ungestraft Jagd nach "unliebsamen Subjekten" wie Strassenkindern macht, muß man sich schon fragen, ob das hier gezeigte nicht schon "harmlos" ist). 
Nach den Filmen fühlt man sich, als könnte man eine Dusche gebrauchen...


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Remake des schwedischen Films "So finster die Nacht"

Ich geb´s zu, ich hab das Original nicht gesehen.
Aber mir gefiel der Film. 
Die Geschichte über den kleinen 12 jährigen Außenseiter, der ständig drangsaliert wird und der "12 jährigen" Vampirin, die sich ebenso einsam fühlt. Mir gefiel die Mischung aus Thriller und Drama.

9/10


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt ned schlecht. werd ich mir vermutlich auch mal ankuken


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Zuletzt gesehen:

"Verblendung" nach dem Buch von Stieg Larsson




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wäre im Kino wohl nicht in diesen Film gegangen, aber eine Freundin hat mich animiert und da Daniel Craig auch keine schauspielerische Obernull ist, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es so schlimm nicht werden kann.
Die Buchvorlage hab ich nicht gelesen. Wer auf etwas komplexere Filme steht, wird hier aber sehr gut bedient werden.

Es dauert eine Weile, bis man reinkommt in die Ermittlungsarbeiten des Hauptdarstellers. Die verschachtelte Kriminalstory lässt anfangs alles offen und scheinbar kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels für den "Kommissar" Daniel Craig.
Da der Film Überlänge hat, kann er sich das auch leisten. ^^

Die Nebenhandlung betrifft die Frau, mit den Tattoos, die später als Assistentin für den Hauptdarsteller dient. Schockierende Höhepunkte sind sicherlich die Vergewaltigungsszenen der jungen Frau, die als Mündel des Staates auf das Geld eines fetten Bürokraten angewiesen ist. Am nächsten Tag zahlt sie es ihm allerdings auf äußerst brutale Weise heim, wodurch man enorm Respekt für die junge Dame bekommt. Überhaupt übernimmt Rooney Mara im letzten drittel des Films das Szepter in die Hand und überrascht mit einigen Rambo-Maßanahmen gegen die Verdächtigen im Mordfall der Hauptstory.

Musik und sonstige Schauspieler sind teils bekannt und überzeugend - passend zu den Szenen und teils sogar künstlerisch wertvoll wie ich finde. Insbesondere auch bestimmte Kameraführungen haben mich überrascht und mir sehr gefallen, wobei es schwer war, darauf zu achten, wenn man der Story folgen will.

Ein tiefsinniger, komplexer Film, der für alle unter 18 sicherlich nicht zu empfehlen ist. Bis zum Ende lässt einen eine gewisse Grundtragik und Dramatik nicht mehr los.

Schauspieler: 8/10
Musik: 8/10
Story: 9/10

Gesamt: knappe 9/10

Fazit: Wer nordische Kriminalromane mag, wird mit diesem Film eine spannende Verfilmung des Bestsellers finden - allerdings komplett ungeschönt und zeitweise nichts für zarte Gemüter.


----------



## Rayon (14. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War gestern Abend im Kino, natürlich schön im Ledersessel dort genossen.

Packender, witziger aber auch mitreißender Film. Definitiv auf meiner BluRay-Einkaufsliste!

Story: 10/10

Ton: n/c da im Kino gewesen. Dort war er teilweise etwas leise mMn

Musik: 10/10 gelungene Musikuntermalung die die jeweilige Situation gut betont.

Definitiv sehenswert der Film !


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Rayon schrieb:


> [...]



Auch heute auf Empfehlung gesehen und ich stimme dir voll zu.

Emotionaler, aber nicht tragischer Film. Wunderschön, lässig und elegant zu gleich. Und, wie ich finde, ein Dienst an der Verständigung von Personen, die ein solches Schicksal tragen müssen, und jenen, die an so einem Leben teilhaben wollen.
Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## NoHeroIn (15. Januar 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde hab ich am freitag gesehen, auch im Kino. Großartiger, witziger, schöner Film. Besonders für Fans von schwarzem Humor und tiefgründigen Komödien wie Vincent will Meer, Knocking on heavens door oder Harold und Maude. 

Heute habe ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gesehen. War nun eher uninteressant. Zombie-Film mit Wackelkamera halt. 4/10


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut gespielter Action Thriller mit einer etwas unkonventionellen Note.
Kein Muss aber durchaus sehenswert.
(Spielt teilweise in Berlin)


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon etwas älterer Robert Rodriguez Film, den ich allerdings noch nicht kannte. Fand ihn ganz unterhaltsam. Viel Blut, viele Gedärme, schmutzige Männer und noch "schmutzigere "Frauen. Japp, wer solche Filme mag, aller Machete oder aber auch Quentin Tarantino (der hier übrigens eine kleine Rolle spielt) ist hier richtig.

8/10

Zu dem Film "Wer ist Hanna":
Ich fand die erste Hälf´te des Films sehr spannend und war über die zweite Hälfte dann ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich es ein wenig einfalls- und lieblos gestaltet fand.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

"Punishment Park"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange vor "Blair Witch Project" und seinen Machern war Peter Watkins. Der hatte 1965 von der BBC den Auftrag bekommen, einen Atom-Bomben-Abwurf über UK realistisch zu zeigen. Das Ergebnis war - in Pseudo-Dokumentarbilder gehalten - dermaßen deprimierend, daß die BBC eine Ausstrahlung verweigerte. Diese dermaßen "realistischen" und dreckigen Bilder, die den Zusammenbruch jeder Zivilisation zeigen, wollte keiner der Macher haben.

Statt TV-Ausstrahlung gab es dann halt limitierte Kino-Aufführung. Es ist der einzige "Pseudo-Dokumentarfilm", der jemals den "Oscar" als "beste Doku" abgeräumt hat.

5 Jahre später drehte Watkins denn "Punishment Park". Angesichts der Thematik und der Erzählweise ist es eigentlich unglaublich, wie sehr dieser Streifen bis heute übersehen wird. Stephen-King-Fans werden sich direkt zuhause fühlen; ebenso "Capture-the-flag"-Spieler:

Diese Pseudo-Dokumentation schildert ein perverses Spiel: "Systemfeinde" können der Todesstrafe entgehen, wenn sie live vor den Kameras einen 85-Meilen-Lauf überleben und die amerikanische Flagge berühren; gejagt von Soldaten. 

Das Ding war '71 ein Tritt in die Fresse - und ist es besonders heute noch, wo "political correctness" das Kino beherrscht. 1971 schien es undenkbar, daß sich US-Soldaten gegen jede Menschlichkeit verhalten könnten oder gar eine Regierung jedes Gesetz bricht. 

Ein paar Jahre später dämmerte es der Bevölkerung dank Vietnam-Krieg und Watergate, daß genau das Realität war. Folgen der Bush-Regierung wie Guantamano konnte man damals nicht mal im Ansatz vorhersehen.

Watkins rechnete seinerzeit Tendenzen hoch, die er übersteigert in eine Dystopie verpackte: Das Ding ist nach wie vor pervers und hochaktuell - und nimmt filmtechnisch ähnlich wie Reiner Erler mit "Plutonium" oder der hervorragende "Special Bulletin" jene "Pseudo-Wackelkamera-Dokus" vorweg, die heutzutage als ach so "modern" gelten.

Wie alle Watkins-Filme ein "Must-See"! Nach der schwer erhältlichen DVD nun auch auf BluRay - allerdings vorerst nur aus UK! Unbedingt ansehen!


----------



## NoHeroIn (25. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zuletzt gesehen:
> 
> "Verblendung" nach dem Buch von Stieg Larsson
> 
> ...



Den habe ich heute auch gesehen und kann Konov zustimmen. 

Die Kameraführung ist halt typisch für David Fincher, das sieht man auch den ganzen Film hindurch. Wenn man die in Fight Club oder Sieben eingesetzten Stilmittel mag, kann man sich Verblendung auch ansehen. 

Auf englisch heißt der Film übrigens "The girl with the dragontattoo", womit Lisbeth Salander gemeint ist. Diese ist jedoch keineswegs das Opfer in dem Mordfall, den der Journalist Mikael Blomkvist (Craig) aufklären soll, sondern eine Ermittlerin. sie ist natürlich die prägnanteste Figur im Film, dennoch finde ich den englischen Filmtitel irreführend, da es eigentlich nicht um sie geht. 

Ich habe die europäische Verfilmung des Buches auch gesehen und da war Lisbeth Salander iregdnwie süßer und heiler. In der Fincher-Version ist sie düster, verrückt und völlig zerstört. Die Vergewaltigungsszene, die Konov schon ansprach, ist tatsächlich eine der explizitesten, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Am ehesten vergleichbar ist sie wohl mit der aus irreversible, Verblendung ist aber "humaner" dem Zuschauer gegenüber. Muss man aber eben abkönnen, gleiches gilt auch für die Sexszenen.

Zum Ende hin fand ich den Film dann doch sehr lang, da zog er sich auch noch ordentlich. 

Die Schauspieler fand ich toll. Daniel Craig ist hier auch kein unverwundbarer James Bond sondern ein ironischer Typ der gescheitert ist und nicht mehr viel zu verlieren hat. Rooney Mara ist für den Oscar nominiert und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie ihn bekommt. Allein wegen ihr lohnt sich der Film schon, zumindest, wenn man solche Charakter wie Lisbeth Salander mag. 

Fazit: Definitiv sehenswerter Thriller mit toller Besetzung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Low-Budget-Sci-Fi-Film aus dem Jahre 2009. Kommt ohne großartige CGI Effekte aus, ohne viel Action, getragen einfach nur von seiner spannenden Story, ohne aber langweilig oder öde zu sein. Erinnert sehr an "Enemy Mine", erzählt aber trotzdem seine eigene Geschichte.

Der Film beginnt mit einer Szene, wo ein Raumschiff, die Prometheus, auf einem entlegenen Wüstenplaneten abstürzt. Schnell wird klar, dass dieses Schiff auf einer Gefangenentransport-Mission war und die Insassen aus einer Militäreinheit und dem Gefangenen bestand. Der gefangene Alien entkommt und muss auf jeden Fall lebendig zurückgeholt werden, da dieser für die ganze Rasse überlebenswichtige Informationen hat. Der jedoch dreht den Spieß geschickt rum - und so wird aus dem Gejagten der Jäger. Wer hier jetzt aber an ein Alien á la "Aliens" oder "Predator" und einem ähnlichen Storyverlauf denkt, liegt falsch.

Für mich war es einer der besten Low-Budget-Filme, die ich seit langem gesehen habe. Gebe dem Film 8/10 Punkten. Auf jeden Fall spannend und sehenswert!


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

*American History X*

Erwartet guter Film. Das Ende haut richtig krass rein, die Wandlung von Nazi -> netter Mensch ging mir dann aber doch ein bisschen zu fix.


----------



## Knallfix (3. Februar 2012)

"Super" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Io2gbV6Tbz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf den ersten Blick mag man "Kick Ass" denken aber die gemeinsamkeiten hören beim "Normalo" im Kostüm und teils deftiger Gewaltdarstellung schon auf. 
Super ist sehr spaßig und teilweise absurd bescheuert. 
Lohnt sich, nichts für kleine Kinder.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Februar 2012)

Underworld - Awakening

Blutig, düster, teils recht übertrieben.
Ganz in Ordnung aber nicht besonders überragend, wie alle Underworld Filme.
Wie ich finde

7.8/10


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2012)

_"Let me in" - für mich 10/10 Punkte - Chloë Moretz find ich sowieso toll - sehr gut gespielt und mMn. ein sehr schöner Film.
_
*
*


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Am Wochenende ein "kleines Filmfestival" eingelegt:

*"J. Edgar"*

Was für eine Enttäuschung! Einer der eigentlich besten Regisseure, den Hollywood noch hat, dreht mit Leo DiCaprio in der Hauptrolle die Biografie des umstrittenen FBI-Chefs Hoover - und versagt auf so ziemlich jedem Level. Dabei sind die Darsteller tatsächlich noch das beste - den schwarzen Peter kann sich allein Eastwood und sein Autor geben.
Im Grunde wäre die Story hochspannendes und informatives Geschichtskino - in der vorliegenden Version wird der geneigte Zuschauer aber so gut wie nichts über die Geschichte des FBIs lernen: Ständig springt der Film zwischen den Zeitebenen hin- und her, was die Story völlig zerreisst. 
Schlimmer noch: Der Film konzentriert sich fast völlig auf Hoover, über den allerdings nur ganz wenig bekannt ist - und stellt so ziemlich jedes bescheuerte Gerücht über einen der größten Geheimniskrämer überhaupt, wenn es um das eigene persönliche Leben ging, als "Fakt" dar. 

Das ist nicht die Geschichte des FBIs; schon gar nicht von J. Edgar (die kann man nur höchst nebulös erzählen, will man bei der Wahrheit bleiben), sondern eine Art "Brokeback Mountain" im Politikgeschehen ohne jede historische Grundlage mit dem miesesten Make-Up, das in den letzten Jahren auf der Leinwand zu sehen war. Die Darsteller können sich mühen, wie sie wollen: Interesse an ihren nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehbaren Handlungen konnten sie über die zweieinhalb Stunden bei mir nicht wecken. Der erste wirklich langweilige, zähe und obendrein inhaltlich als auch inszenatorisch völlig mißratene Eastwood, den ich kenne. 

*"The Girl with the dragon tattoo"*

Brauchte es nach der hervorragenden schwedischen Verfilmung tatsächlich noch eine Hollywood-Version, selbst wenn der Regisseur Fincher heißt? Eindeutig "Nein"! In weiten Teilen ist's eine fast identische Neuauflage (vom typischen Fincher-Inszenierungs-Stil abgesehen), der der Story keine neuen Facetten abgewinnt. Schlimmer noch: Die erste Hälfte mit den zwei gegeneinander laufenden Stories wirkt weniger zueinanderpassend als im Original; zusätzlich werden sie wesentlich schlechter zusammengeführt 



Spoiler



(was sollte die Sache mit der völlig überflüssigen Nebenperson der Tochter, die auf den "Schlüssel" kommt? Es war doch wichtig für die Original-Story, daß Lisbeth ein Interesse am Journalisten hat und lange zögert, bis sie ihm auf illegale Weise einen Tip gibt)


; ebenso wirkt der Epilog, als gehöre er fast nicht mehr zur Story, sondern sei aufgesetzt.
Frau Mara mag für den Oscar nominiert sein - an Noomi Rapaces Darstellung gereicht sie bei weitem nicht heran, was teilweise jedoch auch im Drehbuch begründet ist: Der versuchte Laptop-Diebstahl beispielsweise in Finchers Version bleibt weit hinter den Szenen des Originals zurück, die die Verletzlichkeit der Person ideal wiedergeben.
Immerhin hält sich Finch nicht zurückt, was Nacktheit, Flüche und Gewalt angeht. Dennoch hätte er sich dieses Remake sparen können und statt dessen an was tatsächlich Neuem arbeiten sollen. Kein kompletter Reinfall; halt nur überflüssig.

*"The Whisperer in Darkness" *

Lovecraft-Stories adäquat in Film zu übersetzen gelingt so gut wie nie: Die Geschichten des paranoiden Rassisten und Exzentrikers Lovecraft sind angefüllt mit viel Atmosphäre, jedoch wenig tatsächlichem Geschehen. Erst ein Haufen Amateure schuf 2005 mit "The Call of Cthulhu" einen kleinen Ultra-Low-Budgetstreifen, der bei vielen Lovecraft-Fans als fast perfekte Umsetzung des geschriebenen Wortes gilt. 
Sie bedienten sich seinerzeit beim deutschen expressionistischen Stummfilm; in Caligari-esken Bildern erwachte die surreale Phantasie-Welt Lovecrafts tatsächlich zum Leben - sehr massentauglich ist das selbstverständlich nicht.
Die selben Macher, die in der losen "H. P. Lovecraft Historical Society" verbunden sind, wagten sich nun erneut an ein Projekt. Diesmal stand statt der Stummfilm-Ära die immer noch sehr expressionistischen Horror-Klassiker der '30er bis '50er Jahre von Whales "Frankenstein" bis Tourneurs "Curse of the Demon" Pate.
Was sich dann auf der Leinwand entwickelt, ist fast unglaublich: Direkt nach dem Vorspann ist nicht nur vergessen, daß dies ein Fanmade-Movie ist, sondern auch, daß es sich um kein Original aus den frühen '30ern handelt: Die s/w-Fotografie ist superb; das Schauspiel mehr als in Ordnung (gut, alle Darsteller sind Theater-Profis, haben durchaus das zu ihren Rollen passende Alter und sind damit natürlich meilenweit von irgendwelchen Jugendlichen entfernt, die ein wenig mit der Kamera herumspielen und ihren Müll denn bei yt hochladen). 
Wie auch "Call of Cthulhu" ist das eine doppelte Hommage: Nicht nur an den Autor selbst, sondern auch an den Style der ollen Horrorschinken: Eine "unheimliche Maschine" wird zwar im weitesten Sinne wie von Lovecraft beschrieben umgesetzt, sieht aber aus, als stamme sie direkt aus dem Labor Frankensteins. Licht und natürlich viel mehr Schatten sorgen für die richtige Atmosphäre - neu ist allerdings der recht schwarze Humor, der immer wieder durchscheint und der so natürlich nicht bei Lovecraft steht. 
Für Fans von Lovecraft und den alten Klassikern ist das Ding ein Riesenspaß - und eine unglaubliche Leistung für die Macher, die mit wenig Geld (Gerüchte lassen was von 350.000,- Dollar, rein aus eigener Tasche finanziert, verlauten), dafür umso mehr Enthusiasmus, Einfallsreichtum und vor allen Dingen offenbar mit viel Ambition und Freude ein derart professionell wirkendes, unterhaltsames und spannendes Werk auf den Markt knallen. Die BluRay ist gekauft - hoffentlich mit tonnenweise Extras!


----------



## NoHeroIn (14. Februar 2012)

Gestern Abend gab's bei mir:

*Untote wie wir* (The Revenant)

Es geht um Bart, einen Soldaten, der im Irak fällt. Er bleibt aber nicht tot sondern kommt nach seiner Beerdigung aus dem Grab gekraxelt. Als er merkt, dass etwas mit ihm nicht stimmt, wendet er sich an seinen Kumpel Joey. Die beiden gewöhnen sich recht schnell an Barts neuen Zustand und machen das Beste draus: Blut besorgen, Sonnenbrille bloß nicht abnehmen und nebenbei als Helden gefeiert werden...

Der bereits 2009 erschienene Film ist als FSK 18 eingestuft und tatsächlich ziemlich blutig. Er ist wohl am ehesten mit Zombieland und Shaun of the dead vergleichbar. Eine schwarze Komödie, mit nicht all zuviel Tiefgang. Erwähnenswert ist noch die Filmmusik. 

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Cataleya (Zoe Saldana) ist erst neun Jahre alt, als sie die Ermordung ihrer Eltern durch den brutalen kolumbianischen Mafiaboss Don Luis mit ansehen muss. Sie selbst entgeht dem Anschlag nur knapp und es gelingt ihr, zu ihrem Onkel nach Chicago zu fliehen. Getrieben von dem Wunsch nach Rache und fest entschlossen, den Mörder ihrer Eltern aufzuspüren, lässt sie sich zur Profi-Killerin ausbilden. Doch Don Luis genießt inzwischen den Schutz der CIA. Bei dem Versuch, ihren Erzfeind aus der Reserve zu locken, gerät auch Cataleya immer mehr ins Fadenkreuz des FBI…




Mehr gibt´s zu dem Film nicht zu sagen. Ganz nett anzuschauen( wirklich schöne Bilder), hätte man aber etwas mehr draus machen können.

Insgesamt 6,5


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2012)

Zuletzt gesehene Filme:

Die Kunst zu gewinnen - Moneyball

30 Sekunden oder weniger



Super Filme, kann ich nur empfehlen. Wobei letzterer natürlich ziemlich selbstironisch ist.


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _"Let me in" - für mich 10/10 Punkte - Chloë Moretz find ich sowieso toll - sehr gut gespielt und mMn. ein sehr schöner Film.
> _



Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, wieso der ueberhaupt nochmal verfilmt werden musste. "Let the right one in" ist super - und die Neuverfilmung hat sich ja auch sehr ans Original gehalten - abgesehen von ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die man den US-Zuschauern nicht zumuten wollte und dem Verlegen der Handlung in die USA. Ich find sowas einfach bloed - immer nach dem Motto "Und jetzt verfilmen wir das Ganze nochmal richtig mit richtigen US-Schauspielern und einer berichtigten Handlung in einem richtigen US-Ort!"

PS: Und zuletzt gesehen habe ich "Wag the dog" und gestern ein paar Folgen der ersten "Dr. Who"-Staffel.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich find sowas einfach bloed - immer nach dem Motto "Und jetzt verfilmen wir das Ganze nochmal richtig mit richtigen US-Schauspielern und einer berichtigten Handlung in einem richtigen US-Ort!"



Die Amis synchronisieren selten - und wenn, dann meist sauschlecht. Ausländische Filme haben dort leider wenig Chancen, überhaupt ins Kino zu kommen, wenn sie nicht bereits im Vorfeld "amerikanisiert" wurden. So dreht man lieber nach (ist auch von der Entwicklung her billiger) - und meist wird das dann komplett "downgedumbed", weil die Produktionsfirmen der Meinung sind, ihr Publikum sei völlig verblödet.
So wird dann z. B. aus einem der unheimlichsten und gleichzeitig anspruchvollsten Horrorfilme der letzten Jahre, nämlich Kurosawas "Kairo", ein völlig dämlicher, mit CGIs überladener Teenie-Horror namens "Pulse", der mit dem Original bis auf ein paar Handlungsmotive, die zusätzlich verdreht wurden, nix mehr gemein hat. 
Besonders schade find ich, daß auch gestandene Regisseure wie Fincher oder Scorsese auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Zwar waren deren Filme durchaus ansehbar, aber nicht besser als die Originale.



> PS: Und zuletzt gesehen habe ich "Wag the dog" und gestern ein paar Folgen der ersten "Dr. Who"-Staffel.



Die allererste Staffel oder das Reboot von 2010?


----------



## Mayestic (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hinke der Zeit ein wenig hinterher muss ich sagen. 
Ich werden dieses Jahr 36 und hab in meinem Leben nicht nie einen Film auf BlueRay gesehn.
Einen Film auf DVD habe ich noch nie besessen und das allerbeste ich habe einen DVD Blueray Brenner im PC den ich noch nie benutzt habe 

Wenn ich einen Film sehn will geh ich ins Kino. 
Videotheken haben mich seit Verdrängung der VHS Kasetten nie mehr gesehn 

Von den Filmen der letzten Zeit fand ich: 

Sherlock Holmes 2 / gut
Ronal der Barbar / lustig
Mission Impossible 4 / gut 
Der perfekte Ex / gut
Underworld Awenking / durchschnittlich 
Gefährten / interessant
Ghost Rider 2 / enttäuschend


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2012)

Naja - ich denke hier nimmt man es nicht zu genau, ob der Film nun auf DVD oder BluRay oder sonstwas kommt. Ich schau Filme entweder auf geliehenen DVDs (Lovefilm) oder als Stream ueber die Xbox360-Apps (auch Lovefilm oder Netflix). In letzter Zeit vor allem Netflix - weil eben neu und weil die da diverse Serien als Stream anbieten. Zum Beispiel die Dr. Who Staffeln 1-5 gibt es da komplett.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Februar 2012)

Slumdog Millionaire

Kam gestern im Fernsehen und ich dachte mir erst, ja kannst ja laufen lassen und neben bei ein wenig skyrim daddeln.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit musste ich dann das daddeln einstellen.

Der Film ist wirklich äusserst interessant erzählt.
Die, die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben, denen kann ich ihn nur empfehlen.

9/10


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

Hangover Teil 2 ! 
Am besten der Japse beim Koksen..


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2012)

War mal wieder im Kino und hab mir "the hunger games" angeschaut.

Der ist wirklich gut gemacht. Man sitzt so drin und denkt sich, wann endlich einer kommt, der dieses absurde treiben beendet.

Story: 8/10 etwas mehr hintergrund wissen warum und wieso wär schon schön gewesen.
Schauspieler: 9/10 sehr überzeugend dargestellt.
Effekte: 8/10
Kameraführung wärend kampfszenen 1/10: ich habe noch selten so absolut nichts von einem kampf mitgekriegt wie in dem film. ein einziges gewackel und geschneide. hoffe die kommen bald wieder zurück zu den stationären kameras.

Ich hab mir überigens den nicht 3D film angeschaut.

Gesamt 8/10


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

So ein wenig die "Halde" abgebaut und dabei "Operation: Kingdom" ("The Kingdom", 2007) gesehen.

Das ist ein mehr als ordentlicher Thriller, in dem ein FBI-Team versucht, ein Attentat in Saudi-Arabien aufzuklären. Das artet zwar gerade zum Schluß ein wenig in typische Hollywood-Übertreibung aus, ist aber dennoch sehenswert, wenn man nur einfach mal wieder einen ordentlichen "Action-Thriller" sehen möchte.

Obwohl manche Leute das Ding in die "Propaganda"-Ecke drängen möchten, bleibt genau das eher wohltuend aus, zumal erheblich mehr Arschlöcher auf amerikanischer als auf der Saudi-Seite gezeigt werden. Das Setting ist selbsterklärend; da braucht es keinerlei "Rechtfertigung" für die feigen Attentäter mehr, die auch über 40 Araber mal eben wegsprengen. 

Neben fehlendem Realismus in den Action-Szenen zum Schluß ist es leider die Wackelkamera, die für Abstriche sorgt. Zum wiederholten Male setzt man hier auf Handkamera in allen Szenen, die wie immer deplaziert und unnötig wirkt, zumal die Macher damit direkt einen Teil des Publikums ausschließen.

Alles in allem trotz Mängel ein empfehlenswertes Ding ohne großen Anspruch, dafür mit einer packenden Storyline und sehr guten Darstellern bis in die letzte Nebenrolle - und das tatsächliche Ende ist wirklich gut, auch wenn es ein wenig aufgesetzt wirkt in einem Film, der im Grunde nur packend unterhalten möchte.


----------



## win3ermute (21. April 2012)

"Public Enemy" ("Gonggongui jeog", Korea 2002)

Gut, hier hat die deutsche "Synchro" schon im Ansatz jeden Spaß gekillt, der eventuell im Original da ist (mußte den Film leider mit Leuten ertragen, die um jeden Preis eine "eingedeutschte" Version wollten - Hinweise, daß ein "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance" auf der deutschen Tonspur mindestens entschärft bzw. verfremdet sei, haben da nicht geholfen).

Was auch immer an Atmosphäre um einen "Dirty Harry"-Cop da ist, ging an mir durch die verdammt schlechte deutsche Synchro verschüttet. Der flucht dauernd wie auch alle anderen Charaktere derart emotionslos vor sich hin, daß man nach dem 10. "Arschloch" einfach das Interesse verliert. Wenn dieser dreckige Cop denn stockbesoffen und kackend dem Psychopathen begegnet, ist man schon derart dank der "Porno-Synchro" gelangweilt, daß man Höchstleistungen der Synchronsprecher wie "Wer gibt denn schon ein Mordwerkzeug ab, auf daß er selbst draufgekackt hat? Das ist doch ein Zeichen von Unzufriedenheit!" nur noch mit einem müden Lächeln quittiert.

Dank Deinteresse der Zuschauer, die sich hier alleine die deutsche Synchro zuzuschreiben hat, wurde das "Filmerlebnis" um diesen anscheinend durchaus kontrovers aufgenommenen Film denn auch abgebrochen. Was auch gut so war, denn nicht nur ist die deutsche Version vollständig daneben in der Übersetzung, sondern obendrein noch sinnentstellend gekürzt, was wir vor Filmantritt leider nicht wußten. So haben wir uns wenigstens das komplett geschnittene Ende gespart.

Immerhin hat es bei mir gereicht, daß ich mir jetzt die Tartan-Edition aus UK geordert habe. Die ist vollständig und erspart einem die deutsche Synchro komplett. Bei Neusichtung gibt es dann den endgültigen Kommentar.

Es gibt durchaus asiatisches Zeuch, das nur mit deutscher Synchro erträglich ist ("Yakuza's Law" wäre so ein Beispiel - oder "Der Tiger von Osaka". Von "Story of Ricky" ganz zu schweigen). Hier hilft allerdings nur Abschalten aus Notwehr und zur untertitelten Version greifen...


----------



## Knallfix (30. April 2012)

In Time.
Ganz nett, wenn auch kein Überflieger. 
Ein Prise Logans Run (Flucht aus dem 23. Jahrhundert), ein wenig Bonnie & Clyde und oben drauf ein Spritzer Robin Hood.
Oh und geile Autos
http://www.imcdb.org/movie_1637688-In-Time.html




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4yH54vcmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Mai 2012)

gestern Abend (allerdings im TV): Tora Tora Tora ! US/japanische Produktion zum Angriff auf Pearl Harbor. Ein Klassiker aus den 70ern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (4. Mai 2012)

Wie ich finde eine sehr gute Reihe. ( Sowohl Bücher als auch Filme) 

Eine sehr gute Krimi reihe mit sehr guten schauspielern.

Er zieht sich zwar hin und wieder etwas aber der Spannungsbogen bleibt dabei erhalten.

Müsste ich für die Filme Punkte vergeben würde ich sagen

Teil1: 9/10

Teil2: 8/10

Teil3: 9/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Scott Pilgrim natürlich!


----------



## Knallfix (24. Mai 2012)

Herrlich. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLW-mbn7Z7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jesbi (1. Juni 2012)

Nach einer halben Ewigkeit und der fast endlosen Wartezeit auf eine Widerholung hab ich mir die komplette Serie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestellt und bin wie zur ursprünglichen Ausstrahlung absolut begeistert.

Nicht nur für Fans von Sean Bean ein absolutes muss, sondern eine Spitzenserie, zugegeben nicht mehr ganz der heutigen Technik und des gängigen Geschmacks wie Spartacus und King of Thrones (tolle Serien) entsprechend,
aber ein bisschen weniger Blut und Busen muss nicht unbedingt schlechter sein.

Die Scharfschützen, kann ich nur empfehlen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Scharfsch%C3%BCtzen (Sorry keine Ahnung wieso aber bekomme den Wikilink nicht hin)

Btw soviele für meinen Geschmack gute Serien wurden viel zu früh abgesetzt, wie z.B. Space2040, Dark Angel oder Terminator SCC.

mfg


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kalter Hauch" (The Mechanic; USA 1972)

Das war ein Unfall - eigentlich wollte ich "Kalter Schweiss" mit Bronson sehen, um Jugenderinnerung aufzufrischen. Stattdessen eine Überraschung erlebt, zumal ich nicht mal wußte, daß das Statham-Vehikel ein Remake ist.

Das Ding ist typisches "New Hollywood" in Höchstform; zu Unrecht so wenig bekannt! Wer Filme wie Hills "Driver", Peckinpahs "Getaway" oder Manns "Thief" mag, sollte sich den Streifen unbedingt geben; er hält locker mit! 
Es gibt ein paar unvergessliche Szenen (die gesamte ca. 10-minütige Anfangssequenz, die komplett ohne Dialog auskommt; die Selbstmörderin, der Bronson ungerührt zusieht und ihr erklärt, was nun in ihrem Körper passiert; sein Kurzbesuch bei Jill Ireland, der überraschend endet), in den letzten 45 Minuten reichlich realistische Action und obendrein eine grimmige, sehr existentialistisch angehauchte Charakterstudie - wieviel besser kann ein Unterhaltungsfilm sein? "The Mechanic" ist ein neuer Liebling von mir; so viel Stil und gelungene Regiearbeit hätte ich zudem Michael Winner nie zugetraut!


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juni 2012)

"The Raid" (Indonesien 2011)

Schaut den Trailer - der verspricht nichts, was der Film nicht halten kann! Ausnahmsweise kann man den Hype ("bester Action-Film seit Dekaden") glauben!

Hart, schnell, dreckig und mit einigen unglaublichen Stunts (ohne Seile) versehen. Nix für Weicheier oder Leute, die "Action" mit Explosionen und CGI verwechseln. 8 von 10 Punkten*!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My02wp9fsho[/youtube]

*Jo, "nur" 8. 10 Punkte ergäben ein absolutes Meisterwerk ohne jeden Tadel. Ein vergleichbarer Film steht bei mir "Hard Boiled" mit 9 Punkten ganz oben; ganz so gut ist "The Raid" nicht, aber sehr nahe dran.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich mir den Kinofilm von 21 Jump Street angesehen habe wollte ich wissen wie die Serie von damals war.

Bin momentan bei Staffel 2 und muss sagen die Serie von damals gibt mehr her als die komödie von heute.
Da die Serie einfach ernster gehalten ist und versucht auf gewisse Problem hinzuweisen. Das entgegen der heilen hollywood welt einfach nicht jedem geholfen, und nicht jeder gerettet werden kann.

die titelmusik find ich auch klasse....jump!...down on jump street...*sing*


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingentlich sollte es in walhalla rising um wikinger gehen dachte aber zum schluss waren es wikinger die mit christen durch die gegen zogen dann haben die 
christen sich untereinander zerstritten und die eine hälfte hat den islam gegründet und das land jerusalem ausgerufen - die anderen christen zogen mit den
wikinger weiter und am schluss wurden alle von indianer getötet.

leider kann ich den film bei ebay nicht verkaufen weil überangebot ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juni 2012)

*Time Slip (1979)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war eine Freude, anfangs der '80er durch die Videotheken zu streifen. Mit reisserischten Titeln stand da heute immer noch beschlagnahmtes und indiziertes Zeug neben einer ganzen Reihe von Gurken, die längst zu Recht vergessen sind, aber ebensolche reisserischen Titel aufwiesen. Irgendwo in diesen Reihen neben den wunderbaren, heute nur schwer erhältlichen italienischen "Poliziotti", grausligem spanischen Horrorzeug aus dem tiefstem Sumpf des Z-Kinos und selbstverständlich den unverwüstlichen "Terrence Hill und Bud Spencer"-Klamotten stand da "Time Slip"; martialisch anmutend mit seinen Panzern und Maschinengewehren im Kontrast zu herkömmlichen Samurai-Kriegern einer anderen Epoche.

"Time Slip", so klärte auch das damalige Back-Cover auf, handelt von einer Einheit zeitgenössischer japanischer Soldaten, die plötzlich 500 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt werden und dort ihren ureigenen Krieg führen. 

Klang nach einer billigen, trashigen Version von "Der letzte Countdown" (der kam zwar erst 1980 heraus, aber natürlich gab es damals noch kein Internet und keine IMDB, um solch einen Plagiats-Vorwurf zu entkräften). Der Film blieb denn auch ungesehen stehen und verschwand dank der Indizierung von 1983, die erst 2008 nach 25 Jahren aufgehoben wurde, auch wieder aus den Regalen und meinem durchaus interessiertem Blickfeld.

Nur durch Zufall wurde ich auf die günstige US-Doppel-DVD aufmerksam und kaufte mir das Ding für nicht mal 10 Euro, zumal die damalige VHS-Version als auch die mittlerweile erschienene deutsche DVD um mehr als 30(!) Minuten gekürzt sind (die deutsche DVD ist eh nicht mehr als eine Kopie von der VHS und hat obendrein nicht nur eine absolut miese Bildqualität, sondern auch noch das falsche Bildformat, weswegen der Film doppelt beschnitten wurde).

Meine Erwartungen waren relativ klar. Ich erwartete billigste, kindgerechte "Action" mit wunderbaren Bauten im Sinne der alten "Godzilla"-Klopper sowie eine abstruse Story, die erst nach einer Stunde Langeweile losgeht - wie sonst will man 140 Minuten mit so einem Thema füllen? Abseits dessen kennt man ja die japanischen "Interpretationen" von Erfolgen wie "Star Wars", dessen japanische Entsprechung "Message from Space" - völlig abstrus, blödsinnig, aber höllisch unterhaltsam - mit "Time Slip" den Hauptdarsteller teilt (und "Message from Space" ist von einem ansonsten wirklich guten Regisseur namens Kinji Fukasaku inszeniert, dessen hierzulande bekanntestes und letztes Werk über Jugendliche, die auf einer Insel gezwungen werden, gegeneinander zu kämpfen, leider dank Indizierung nicht erwähnt werden darf). 

Oh Boy, lag ich falsch! Es dauert keine 10 Minuten; dann sind die Jungs mitsamt Panzer, Hubschrauber, Jeep, Boot und sonstiger Kampfausrüstung in der Vergangenheit, wo sie fast direkt in die Fehde zwischen zwei Samurai-Stämmen geraten. Statt der üblichen und zeitraubenden Scherze aus bekannten Ami-Filmen, wie unsere Urahnen auf heutige Technik reagieren, sind die ollen Japaner aus ganz anderem Holz: Sie akzeptieren sehr schnell die neue Technik - und entwickeln auch genauso schnell Taktiken dagegen, wie man im weiteren Verlauf des Streifens sehen wird.

Natürlich gibt es die üblichen Diskussionen, daß man in den Verlauf der Geschichte nicht eingreifen solle - aber die werden sehr schnell ad acta gelegt, weil diese Soldaten eben keine Abkömmlinge der "Star Fleet" oder großartige Philosophen sind. Stattdessen bekommen sie es mit einer Meuterei zu tun, als eine Splittergruppe lieber plündernd und mordend durch die See zieht - und diese Inszenierung ist beileibe nicht zurückhaltend; da wird mit Tits & Gore nicht gespart.
Auch ansonsten verklärt der Film keineswegs die Vergangenheit; im Gegenteil: Das "Zeitalter des Krieges" wird genauso ernsthaft wie in anderen Toho-Samurai-Filmen behandelt; auf die typische Simplifizierung "früher war alles besser" braucht man hier gar nicht zu hoffen. So ist denn auch die Motivation der Soldaten, in den Stammeskrieg einzugreifen, sehr simpel: Wenn wir schon nicht zurückkehren können, wollen wir in diesem beschissenen Zeitalter wenigstens herrschen!

Nach nicht gerade ereignislosen 90 Minuten bricht absolut die Hölle los. Der gesamte Kampf "Moderne vs. Altertum" dauert mehr als 25 Minuten und ist unglaublich gut inszeniert. Was anfangs "gemächlich" erscheint, entwickelt sich zu einer sehr dynamisch in Szene gesetzten Schlacht, die durch den Einsatz der Handkamera, schnelle Schnitte und Perspektiven ihrer Zeit weit voraus war. Dabei wirkt nur anfangs die überlegene Technik der modernen Soldaten den schier unglaublichen Massen des Feindes überlegen. 
Es gibt mit Sicherheit nicht einen weiteren Film, der eine solche Schlacht mit geradezu "epischen" Ausmaßen zeigt; alleine dafür sollte man das Ding gesehen haben. Der Rest ist ein bitterböser Ausklang, der das Fazit von Hahn/Jansen, die in ihrem "Lexikon des Science-Fiction-Films" "Time Slip" als "Wilden Action-Heuler, der wohl zeigen soll, wie schön es ist, Soldat zu sein!" bezeichnet haben, völlig unverständlich erscheinen lässt (gut, ich kenne die gekürzte Version und vor allen Dingen die deutsche Synchro nicht, die Hahn/Jansen als Bewertungsgrundlage diente. Zumal die beiden Autoren eh ziemlich einen an der Waffel haben).

"Time Slip" aka "G. I. Samurai" aka "Sengoku jietai" ist ein fieser, langer, epischer, blutiger und bitterböser Science-Fiction-Streifen für Erwachsene! Für seine mehr als 30 Jahre hat sich der Film unglaublich gut gehalten! Unbedingt ansehen! Die 6.8-Bewertung der IMDB ist etwas zu niedrig - eine 7.5 ist angebracht (aber normal: Ältere Filme werden weniger gesehen und von ihren interessierten Begutachtern auch enstprechend kritisch bewertet)!

Weitere neue Sichtungen in meinem Blog hier bei buffed (Castle, Corman, "Idioten-Double-Feature" und natürlich "Time Slip")


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *Time Slip (1979)*
> 
> 
> 
> Es war eine Freude, anfangs der '80er durch die Videotheken zu streifen. Mit reisserischten Titeln stand da heute immer noch beschlagnahmtes und indiziertes Zeug neben einer ganzen Reihe von Gurken, die längst zu Recht vergessen sind, aber ebensolche reisserischen Titel aufwiesen. Irgendwo in diesen Reihen neben den wunderbaren, heute nur schwer erhältlichen italienischen "Poliziotti", grausligem spanischen Horrorzeug aus dem tiefstem Sumpf des Z-Kinos und selbstverständlich den unverwüstlichen "Terrence Hill und Bud Spencer"-Klamotten stand da "Time Slip"; martialisch anmutend mit seinen Panzern und Maschinengewehren im Kontrast zu herkömmlichen Samurai-Kriegern einer anderen Epoche.




sehr schön,der text hätte von mir stammen können.genauso stand ich zu der zeit vor den videoregalen.das war meine videozeit anfang der 80er.weiss nicht wie viele filme wir damals verschlungen haben...
udn das witzigste ist,das wir vorher auch der letzte countdown gesehen hatten und nach was ähnlichem suchten.ich fand time slip jetzt nicht soooo gut,aber besser als so manche andere,vorwiegend italienische oder amerikanische billig-kriegsactionfilme,die die videotheken zu der zeit überschwammen...gott,was waren das manchmal für grauenhafte schinken.da war time slip schon die krone dieser art von filmen.und gerade in kombination mit dem zeitparadoxon wie beim letzten countdown durchasu interessant...haben danach noch den film time rider(?) ausgeliehen,son typ der mit ner geländemaschine in die vergangenheit gereist ist.daraufhin war unser bedarf erstmal gedeckt an zeitreisefilmen...


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Game of Thrones die komplette erste Staffel


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2012)

Samstag abend erst Die Hard und dann noch Last action hero mit Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Last action hero ist wirklich herrlich mann sieht richtig gut wo sie ihr budget verballert haben.
an all time classic 8/10


----------



## Knallfix (27. August 2012)

*Das gibt Ärger *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6BHPWMiyUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Romantische Komödie *hust* mit recht hohem krachbumm Faktor. McG sei dank.
Kann man sich angucken. Das gegrinse der Frau Zellweger geht mir allerdings immer noch auf die Nerven.
Und uns aller Till spielt auch noch mit.

*Haywire*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBTIQavQlBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manchmal unfassbar viel Stil und cool und toll.
Dann gibt es noch die lahmen Dialoge und dröge Story und man wartet sehnsüchtig bis es wieder "volles Pfund aufs Maul" gibt.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. August 2012)

"Der gestiefelte Kater" als 3D BluRay - sowas mag ich, bitte nur im Original gucken, dieses spanische Englisch ist einfach nur göttlich ! 9/10


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

"Chronicle" (USA 2012)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtssagendes Filmplakat, Teenager-Story und dazu noch "Lost Footage"-Optik im Sinne von "Blair Witch Project" - drei Gründe, warum ich mir das Teil nie im Leben "freiwillig" angetan hätte, wäre da nicht ein Bekannter gewesen, der sich das Teil aus Ermangelung von Sehalternativen mal gegeben hätte und als "Tip" deklarierte.

Zugegeben, die Story ist nicht allzu originell: Drei Teenager finden in einer Höhle ein merkwürdiges Objekt, das bei ihnen Nasenbluten verursacht - und wie sie bald feststellen, offenbar mit telekinetischen Kräften ausstattet. Je mehr sie mit ihrer neuen Fähigkeit herumspielen, desto mehr begreifen sie, welch' unendliche Macht in ihnen steckt - und zu welcher Zerstörung sie fähig sind...

Entwarnung für Leute, die die "Amateur-Wackelkamera-Technik" hassen: Statt absichtlich verwackelter Bilder ist die Kamera realistisch-ruhig am Anfang (eben wie in der Wirklichkeit: Jeder Videofilmer versucht, seine Kamera so ruhig wie möglich zu halten - und nicht wie etwa in "Rec" so hektisch zu bewegen wie möglich). Wenn eine der Hauptfiguren nach dem ersten Drittel des Streifens beginnt, die Kamera neben sich herschweben zu lassen, wird es sogar richtig innovativ, was die Kameraführung angeht; einige Szenen sind sogar unfassbar schön geraten (ich werde sie nicht spoilern; sie gehören mit zu den größten Überraschungen des Streifens; man sollte sogar jeglichen Trailer vermeiden).

Handlungsmäßig hat man hier die Geburt dreier Superhelden (oder Superschurken?) vor sich, was sehr überzeugend und packend eingefangen wurde - neben "Unbreakable" eine der "realistischsten" Darstellungen der Thematik, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Sicher, einige F/X sind unschwer als solche zu erkennen - aber die Macher holen aus ihrem sehr begrenzten Budget von 12 Mio. Dollar das Höchstmaß heraus und lassen viele Möchtegern-Blockbuster eiskalt im Regen stehen. So hat "Film" auszusehen; dann macht es auch dem Publikum richtig Spaß; da braucht es keine 500 Mio. wie bei der Megagurke "John Carter". Und da das Teil schon lange das 10-fache seiner Budgetkosten eingespielt hat, ist's nicht nur für den Zuschauer ein Gewinn, weil er mal was "Neues" bekommt, sondern gleich auch für die Macher - und das sehr verdient!

7 von 10 telekinetisch bewegten Tennisbällen!

Edit: Und noch einen hinterher:

"Cabin in the Woods" (USA 2011)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joss Whedon, derzeit mit "Avengers" als Regisseur noch in aller Munde, schrieb und produzierte diesen etwas anderen Horrorstreifen, der im Grunde nichts anderes ist als all' die anderen Teenie-Horror-Flicks der letzten 20 Jahre - wenn da nicht der doppelte Boden wäre...

Story passt auf einen Bierfilz: 5 Klischee-Teenies verbringen ein Wochenende in einer abgelegenen Hütte im Wald und natürlich bekommen sie es mit einer Bande von Redneck-Zombies zu tun. Klingt langweilig und abgestanden und wäre es auch - wenn nicht eine mysteriöse Macht hinter den Kulissen das Geschehen lenken würde und immer dann eingreift, wenn die Teenies sich eben nicht so verhalten wie in jedem x-beliebigen Horrorfilm. Nur haben die jungen Leute gar keine Lust, sich entsprechend den Regeln zu verhalten...

"Cabin" ist eine sehr unterhaltsame "Anklage" gegen all' die langweiligen Horror-Schinken von der Stange, die mit der immergleichen Handlung aus dem Baukasten daherkommen. Die "Macher" hinter den Kulissen (sprich: im übertragenen Sinne die Regisseure und Drehbuchschreiber) greifen immer dann ins Geschehen ein, wenn sich die Jugendlichen nicht klischeemäßig oder gar intelligent verhalten - und bekommen im letzten Drittel dermaßen ihr Fett weg, daß es richtig Spaß macht. 
Das größte Manko von "Cabin" ist allerdings auch seine Doppelbödigkeit: Die Klischeeüberladung dient selbstverständlich der Entlarvung; dadurch ist der Film in der ersten Stunde bis auf die Szenen "hinter den Kulissen" aber auch absolut vorhersehbar und ist langweilig, wenn man eben keinen Spaß an dem ironischen Spiel mit Altbekanntem hat. Entschädigt dafür wird man allerdings im Finale, das sehr actionreich und blutig, aber wenig ernsthaft daherkommt.

Erwartet nicht den von einigen Kritikern angekündigten "Überhit" - "Cabin" ist unter den richtigen Voraussetzungen beim Zuschauer sehr unterhaltsam und gerade für den Fan äußerst witzig. Hoffentlich nehmen sich die Horrorfilmmacher die "Botschaft" des Filmes zu Herzen und erfreuen uns demnächst mal wieder mit richtig originellen Filmen...

6,5 von 10 möglichen Klischeepunkten


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 A Nightmare on Elm Street
Wird wohl fast jeder kennen, für die die ihn nicht kennen:
Es geht darum, dass ein paar Jugendliche dauernd Alpträume von einem Mann mit einem verbrannten Gesicht und einem Klingenhandschuh haben. Es fängt mit einem an, der seit Tagen wach ist und nichtmehr schläft. Als er dann im Diner einnickt, wird er von Freddy Krüger im Schlaf getötet. Ihm Traum schneidet er ihm die Kehle durch, in der Realität sieht man wie sich der Typ die Kehle selber durchschneidet, aber heftig gegen etwas ankämpft. Ab diesem Tag verbreiten sich diese Albträume unter ein paar Jugendlichen, welche eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Doch dann entdecken sie die Schreckliche Wahrheit. Sie gingen früher zusammen zur Schule, wo Freddy KRüger als Hausabwart arbeitete. Was weiterhin passiert verrate ich natürlich nicht 

Ich empfehle ihn an alle weiter, die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben. Er ist (zumindest in der Schweiz) ab 16 Jahren freigegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Legende von Sleepy Hollow (1999)
Der junge Ichabod Crane taucht eines Tages in der kleinen Ortschaft Sleepy Hollow auf, in deren Umgebung ein kopfloser Reiter sein Unwesen treiben soll. 
Crane sieht in der schönen und reichen Katrina van Tassel eine Möglichkeit, ohne große Umstände zu Geld zu kommen. 
Doch nach dem Erntedankfest verschwindet Ichabod ohne eine Spur zu hinterlassen. Ist er ein Opfer des kopflosen Reiters geworden?

Ich empfehle ihn nicht weiter, solange man nicht auf Gruseln auf Sparflamme und sehr niedrigem Niveau steht. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Schockeffekt, weder fühlt man sich umwohl während des Filmes. Es geht einfach um diesen Ichabod Crane, der sich in Sleepy Hollow durch Lügen und Schleimerei bekannt und wohlhabend machen will. Bis zum Ende ist von dem Reiter nichts zu sehen und auch der Moment indem er auftritt ist unspektakulär.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> A Nightmare on Elm Street



Ich hoffe, Du meinst das Original - da spielt sogar Johnny Depp am Anfang seiner Karriere in einer kurzen Rolle als Teenie-Opfer mit!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoZngM3rdbo[/youtube]



> Die Legende von Sleepy Hollow (1999)



Auch hier Empfehlung eines Johnny-Depp-Films; diesmal mit Tim Burton zusammen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ng7rF-p8U[/youtube]

Beide Filme auf ihre Art rocken die Hütte!


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Sleepy Hollow muss ich mir noch holen und A Nightmare on Elmstreet habe ich beide, wobei ich den neueren besser finde. 

Die 1999 Edition habe ich halt vom Flohmarkt für gut 3 Euro bekommen. Da dachte ich mir, für den Preis kann man sich den sicher mal antun.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> A Nightmare on Elmstreet habe ich beide, wobei ich den neueren besser finde.


Judas! Es geht nichts über das Original.  Wes Craven war (leider) nur noch einmal so gut wie hier, in Scream 1.

So, zum eigentlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern hab ich dank neuem Blue Ray Player endlich mal das schon länger gekaufte Cars 2 angeschaut. Bin ja Pixar-Fan mit Leib und Seele... und war nach Ende des Film etwas ernüchtert. Der erste Cars zählt zu meinen Lieblings-Animationsfilmen, weil er die Pixar-typische "Herzlichkeit" ausstrahlt, welche die Figuren so liebenswert macht.

Davon ist im 2. Teil leider kaum was übrig. Die komische Agenten-Story ist schlicht blöd und passt überhaupt nicht zu der harmlosen Welt die man aus Teil 1 kennt; die aus dem ersten Teil so liebgewonnenen Einwohner von Radiator Springs spielen kaum eine Rolle und rücken zugunsten von neuen und noch dazu nichtssagenden Stereotypen weit in den Hintergrund - Doc Hudson wird kurz und schmerzlos gleich mal für tot erklärt und damit abgehakt, so als hätte er im Cars-Universum kaum eine Bedeutung gehabt. Hook ist der neue "Held", allerdings teils richtig nervig, wo er im 1. Teil noch der heimliche Star war. Lightning ist plötzlich der besonnene und einsichtige Sidekick, was auch nicht so recht passen will. Das Bild oben (DVD-Front) ist also eine Täuschung, Hook und Lightning müssten die Plätze tauschen und Lightning das forsche Grinsen aus dem Gesicht wischen, aber der rote Flitzer ist wohl marketingtechnisch einfach noch markanter. Es sind viel zu viele neue Protagonisten dabei und diese sind wie gesagt meist blass und einfach unsympathisch, egal ob gut oder böse. Alles in allem ist das Drehbuch ziemlicher Murks und ich staune, dass Pixar das überhaupt zugelassen hat (Disney-Doktrin?).

Die Technik ist hingegen ein absoluter Hingucker. Man ist ja von Pixar einiges gewohnt, aber visuell so beeindruckend wie hier ist aktuell nur Merida und (von der Konkurrenz) Kung Fu Panda 2. Da lohnt sich natürlich moderne Heimtechnik, um das Ganze verlustfrei zu bestaunen. Ich werd ihn mir wohl irgendwann auch nochmal ansehen, um die vielen netten Details mehr mitzubekommen, was ja schon in Teil 1 ein Markenzeichen war. Aber Technik ist halt nicht alles und ich bin zum ersten Mal überhaupt von einem Pixar-Film richtig enttäuscht, grad im Vergleich mit dem knuffigen Vorgänger. Wenigstens mein kleiner Sohn hat herzlich gelacht und sich kindgerecht amüsiert, immerhin etwas. Vielleicht ja von den Machern genauso beabsichtigt, für mich hingegen kein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Kyrador (5. September 2012)

"Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games" auf BR

Meine erste BR und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zu DvD ist mal gewaltig (gut, der Film ist auch neuer und zudem hängt die PS3 per HDMI am Fernseher). Da lohnen sich die zwei Euro mehr 
Ansonsten ein recht guter Film, wobei ich den Anfang irgendwie recht stereotyp empfang. Als die Kampfszenen in der Arena begannen, ging es aber ab. Kann aber nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Film ab 12 sein soll, ich fand ihn sehr brutal. Ab 16 wäre besser. Aber dann wäre wohl das Einspielergebnis net so gut geworden...


----------



## Fremder123 (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hugo Cabret

Der neueste Film von Martin Scorcese und so ganz anders als alle, die man sonst von ihm so kennt (Gangs of New York, Kap der Angst, Departed etc.). Er beginnt sehr (SEHR) ruhig und man fragt sich die erste halbe Stunde, was das Ganze überhaupt soll. Danach nimmt die Handlung an Fahrt auf und endlich wird auch das Zuschauerinteresse geweckt. Insgesamt ein Film für einen ruhigen und entspannten DVD-Abend - selbst "Borat" Sacha Baron Cohen, der den Bahnhofsvorsteher spielt, ist angenehm zurückhaltend. Eine Empfehlung kann man ohne Weiteres aussprechen, vor allem an Cineasten die mal einen etwas anderen Film sehen wollen. Er wird aber nicht jeden Geschmack treffen.

Eines kann man ohne Wenn und Aber loben: die Technik. Grad auf Blu Ray ist der Film eine Augenweide und dank aktueller Drehtechnik knackscharf, mit kräftigen Farben und vielen Details und allein schon darum einen Blick wert.


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

"Red Lights"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann bei einer Top-Besetzung in Sachen Sigourney Weaver, Cillian Murphy und Robert De Niro noch schiefgehen?

Leider alles. "Debunker" entlarven "Wunderheiler" und "Paranormale" als Betrüger, bis De Niro als "Silver" aus der Versenkung auftaucht. Dieser diabolische Uri Geller mit Charisma (das muß man nach wie vor De Niro lassen - obwohl seine letzten Sätze wie ein Witz anmuten) wurde bisher nicht als Scharlatan überführt - aber Murphy macht das schon...

Die ganze Story ist so verdammt lächerlich - da wird so getan, als ob Scharlatane tatächlich eine Bedeutung für unsere westliche Gesellschaft hätten. Dumme - und verdammt lächerliche - "Scare Tactics" an jeder Ecke des Filmes neben völliger inhaltlicher Leere... bis zu einem der großen "Twists des Filmes", den jeder, der schon mal was ähnliches in der Art gesehen hat, bereits von Beginn ahnt...



Spoiler



Ein Blinder, der gar nicht blind ist - huhu! Was ganz neues! Hätte ja keiner mit gerechnet! Niemals!



Der zweite große "Twist" - den eh wahrscheinlich keine Sau mehr interessieren dürfte, weil jeder einen besseren Film erwartet hätte, lauert denn zum Schluß. War mir völlig egal; konnte nur mühsam meine Augen offen halten!

Hab' das Ding auf "Empfehlung" einer Bekannten gesehen. Die Frau ist wohl leicht zu beeindrucken. Habe tatsächlich drei (in Worten: DREI) Anläufe gebraucht, während denen ich umgehend eingeschlafen bin, was mir bei interessanten Filmen nie passiert. Spätestens jetzt bin ich der Meinung: De Niro braucht kein Mensch mehr! Ich habe dermaßen bei seiner "Schlußvorstellung" gelacht ("I come with the wind and I go with the wind!"), das geht auf kein Schiff mehr. 

Von filmischen Vollidioten wird das als der "Neue 'Sixth Sense'" gefeiert. Jo, macht Sinn! "Sixth Sense" war schon öde - offensichtlich braucht es noch einen weitaus bescheuerten Film...

(und nicht falsch verstehen: Ja, ich fand' "Sixth Sense" tatsächlich öde, langweilig und durchschaubar von der ersten Minute an (und bei den Leuten, mit denen ich den Film gesehen habe, entschuldige ich mich absolut, weil ich ihnen von Anfang an die 'Überraschung' versaut habe! Der "I see dead people!"-Trailer reichte mir schon, um das Ende nach diesem Anfang vorauszusehen... wobei ich immer noch finde: Nicht das Ende definiert diesen Film - der Rest ist genauso beschissen und langweilig) "Unbreakable" desselben Regisseurs mit demselben Hauptdarsteller finde ich wesentlich besser - das ist dann wiederum einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, weil er einfach der beste "Superheld-Film" ist, zu dem kein Comic existiert! "Unbreakable" ist der "Drive" des "Superhelden"-Genres! Jedes Bild durchdacht und "Poster"-tauglich; storymäßig bekannt und dennoch ganz, ganz anders zusammengesetzt - im Gegensatz zu "Sixth Sense", der absolut überschätzt wird, ein kleiner, eher wenig beachteter Roh-Diamant!)

Fazit: "Gedankenkiller"-Filme sind nicht gerade häufig - und bei "Red Lights" ist es eh fraglich, ob man es mit solchen Leuten zu tun hat. 

Wer gute "Gedankenkiller-Filme" sucht, wird hier mehr als fündig:

1. "Teufelskreis Alpha" aka "The Fury": "Scarface"-Regisseur Brian de Palma wandelt mal ausnahmsweise nicht auf Hitchcocks Spuren, sondern gibt uns statt einer Hommage mal eine richtig originelle Story: Ein Ex-Agent sucht seinen paranormal begabten Sohn, der in den Klauen einer Regierungsorganisation ist. Das Ende ist verdammt "explosiv" in körperlicher Hinsicht (bähbähbäh).

2. "Scanners". Berühmt-berüchtigt (und mittlerweile auch vom Index genommen) ist eine frühe Szene. Das ist ein Cronenberg-Film - eben anders, schockierend, und herausfordernd. Er bietet die beste Splatter-Szene, die ich jemals in einem Film wahrgenommen habe (jeder "Horror-Film-Junkie" hat diese Szene in seiner Jugend Bild-für-Bild analysiert; sie ist absolut erschreckend bis heute). 

Im Zusammenspiel mit Howard "Lord of the Rings" Shore's Soundtrack wäre das mit Sicherheit die erschreckenste Version von "Gedankenkillern"... 

3. ...wäre da nicht Morlar. "Ah, endlich eine Reaktion!" antwortet er der Person, die ihm das Hirn zertrümmert. In "Schrecken der Medusa" erlebt der Zuschauer bereits 1979 mit, was es bedeutet, Flugzeuge in Hochhäuser stürzen zu lassen. Morlars in jeder Hinsicht zerstörte Gehirn kann jedoch noch mehr, wenn man ihn lässt. Die "Westfassade" ist das nächste Ziel...
Es ist die Ambivalenz mit Morlar, die wir hier spüren: Die Verantwortlichen leiden lassen; eine Rechtfertigung für Terrorismus suchen, die nie gegeben ist!

Hinter Tor 1 verbirgt sich ein ordentlicher Thriller mit Ambitionen; hinter Tor 2 allerdings die Hölle! Tor 3 ist lediglich denkenden Kreaturen vorbehalten!


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

Zuletzt gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise überlass ich ja meiner Frau Schmonzetten und Liebesfilme. Zumal ich Steve Carrell nicht leiden kann. Bei dem Streifen hab ich mich neulich aber einfach mal dazugesetzt... und es tatsächlich nicht bereut, auch wenn ich das selbst nicht gedacht hätte. Grund ist die Inszenierung, die locker-leicht daherkommt und so manche Zote der Marke Hangover/ Männertrip/ Beim ersten Mal bereithält. Dadurch hält sich der Kitsch in Grenzen und es gibt einiges zu lachen, zumindest wenn man sowas mag. Die Schauspieler sind in Ordnung und sind allesamt charismatisch (sogar Kevin Bacon als Ehefrauen-Ausspanner) - da hat jemand ein gutes Händchen für den Cast gehabt. Zudem - und ich sage das als überzeugter Hetero - sieht Ryan Gosling einfach zum Beneiden gut aus... ich muss dringend mehr Situps machen.^^ Alles in allem eine Empfehlung für jeden Paar-Filmabend, wo auch der Mann gute Unterhaltung hat (außer die Frau lässt ihn hernach zugunsten von Gosling sitzen).


----------



## Remaire (25. September 2012)

The Avenger's


----------



## bkeleanor (25. September 2012)

crazy, stupid love.

ich fand den auch als single ganz witzig.
geschaut habe ich ihn aber nur wegen emma stone...weil mir Steve Carrell auch eher auf den sack geht.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

Emma Stone hat mir persönlich weniger gebracht, der heimliche Star für mich war Marisa Tomei. Die Lehrer-Eltern-Besprechung nach ihrem Onenightstand war göttlich.^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. September 2012)

The Grey 6/10. war nicht wirklich überzeugend

Neue Lieblingsserie : Suburgatory   ;-)

Zuletzt im Kino: Bourne (Teil 3.1 oder so...). 7/10 heutzutage kriegt man ähnliches als TV-Format in ähnlicher
                           Qulität, z.B. Strike Back


----------



## Knallfix (27. September 2012)

*Dark Shadows*
Bis auf das Finale, herrlicher Film.

"Oh."


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir letztens die Geschenkbox von Band of Brothers und The Pacific auf BluRay selbst geschenkt und natürlich in den letzten Tagen auch schon angesehen. Immer wieder gut und in FullHD mit sattem 5.1 DTS echt empfehlenswert


----------



## Knallfix (8. Oktober 2012)

Endlich auf Bluray und in Deutschland auch endlich uncut.
Was die aus dem Bild raus geholt haben ist wahnsinn. 10/10.
Kein Vergleich mit der auch erst vor kurzem erschienenen "HD Remastered blabla" Bluray von Total Recal. Bestenfalls ok :/
Zum Film selbst braucht man ja nicht mehr viel zu sagen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3S_y4-BsQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, einmal anschauen kann man ihn schon. Aber der Film erfordert Geduld. Viel Geduld. War schon ganz in Ordnung, grad die Inszenierung ist gut. Stellenweise wie gesagt recht langatmig und das plötzliche "Alles wird gut"-Ende passt nicht zum durchgehend pessimistischen Grundton, der zuvor den ganzen Film durchzog. Irgendwie kann auch keiner der Darsteller wirklich berühren, alle bleiben recht unnahbar und es ist (zumindest ging es mir so) dem Zuschauer ziemlich egal was mit wem passiert - was für so ein Drama nicht vorteilhaft ist. Die Begeisterungsstürme, die der Film seinerzeit bei Kinostart auslöste kann ich, im Gegensatz zu z.B. Hero oder Tiger & Dragon, nicht nachvollziehen. Aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir letztens mal einen Klassiker auf BluRay geholt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin erstaunt, was die aus dem Bildmaterial von anno dazumal noch rausgeholt haben :O Hält locker mit jedem modernen Film mit, nur am Sound merkt man das Alter des Films an. Was den Film aber keineswegs schlecht macht


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Scarface ist schon richtig gut. Allerdings fand ich ihn zum Ende hin auch irgendwie anstrengend. Also ständig anschauen könnt ich ihn nicht, aber Al Pacino war selten besser (und das will was heißen).


----------



## win3ermute (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Cat Shit One"

Kam völlig unerwartet, weil ich bisher weder vom Manga noch Anime irgendwas gehört habe. Zwei niedliche, schwerbewaffnete Karnickel befreien in diesem toll gemachten CGI-Anime Geiseln aus der Hand fieser Dromedare - und sie machen keine Gefangenen!
Das sind 21 ultrabrutale, superb inszenierte Action-Minuten, die im Flug vorbeigehen - leider viel zu schnell! Mehr davon!


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte es vorher nicht gedacht... aber was für ein Wahnsinnsfilm! Keine Minute langweilig und immer mitreißend. Danny Boyle gelingt tatsächlich das Kunststück, trotz Kammerspiel-Charakter der Story - bis auf die ersten 15 Minuten spielt der Film nahezu komplett in der Felsspalte, wo der Protagonist seinen Arm zwischen Felsbrocken und Felswand eingeklemmt hat - zu keiner Zeit an Schwung zu verlieren. Das schaffte nicht mal Hitchcock bei Cocktail für eine Leiche. James Franco spielt erstklassig und die Amputationsszene wird mir trotz jahrzehntelangem Horrorfilm-Konsum noch lange im Gedächtnis bleiben.

Für mich ein absolutes Meisterwerk.


----------



## stefanru (30. Oktober 2012)

MojitoJoe057 schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens mal einen Klassiker auf BluRay geholt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ohoho ein hammer klassiker! der geht immer


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

E.T. phone home ...

Na, welchen Film habe ich wohl geguckt?


----------



## Fremder123 (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Road

Seit diesem Wochenende einer meiner Alltime-Favourites und meiner Meinung nach der beste Endzeit-Film überhaupt. Viel glaubwürdiger als (der trotzdem fantastische) Mad Max, Die Jugger & Co. Und gerade deshalb unglaublich beklemmend und so intensiv, dass meine Frau nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr mitsehen konnte und sich hinter ihrem Laptop verschanzte. Man kann förmlich nachfühlen, wie sehr Hunger und Kälte - und auch die allgegenwärtige Angst vor den "Mitmenschen" - Vater und Sohn immer mehr zusetzen. Es gibt zwar keine Tiere mehr, aber die Menschen in dieser verwüsteten Welt sind als Kannibalen noch tausendmal schlimmer, was speziell in der Szene deutlich wird, als die beiden in einem Herrenhaus den Keller betreten und dort eingesperrte, ausgemerkelte und teilweise verstümmelte Gefangene vorfinden, die für ihre "Besitzer" als lebende Nahrungsquelle dienen.

Keine leichte Kost (im übertragenen und wörtlichen Sinn), aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ein absoluter Tipp! Viggo Mortensen trägt den Film fast allein, spielt sich die Seele aus dem Leib - er erinnert an die geniale Tom Hanks-One Man Show in "Verschollen" - und lässt den allgegenwärtigen Schatten von Herr der Ringe damit endlich hinter sich.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Viggo Mortensen ... lässt den allgegenwärtigen Schatten von Herr der Ringe damit endlich hinter sich.



Jo ganz deiner Meinung. Ich dachte auch schon er wäre verdammt dazu auf ewig Aragorn zu bleiben...


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jo ganz deiner Meinung. Ich dachte auch schon er wäre verdammt dazu auf ewig Aragorn zu bleiben...


Als ob das was Schlimmes wäre ^^ So König von Gondor und so ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (9. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 127 Hours
> 
> Für mich ein absolutes Meisterwerk.


Danke für das kurze Review. Hab auch schon mit dem Film geliebäugelt, ihn bisher aber immer auf der Warteliste nach hinten geschoben. Denke er wird jetzt mal gaaanz weit nach vorn geholt. 




Fremder123 schrieb:


> The Road
> 
> [...]
> 
> Keine leichte Kost (im übertragenen und wörtlichen Sinn), aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ein absoluter Tipp! Viggo Mortensen trägt den Film fast allein, spielt sich die Seele aus dem Leib - er erinnert an die geniale Tom Hanks-One Man Show in "Verschollen" - und lässt den allgegenwärtigen Schatten von Herr der Ringe damit endlich hinter sich.


Kann ich auch so unterschreiben. Fand den Film auch wirklich klasse und sehr spannend.

*Vorhin grad gesehen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist einer solcher Filme, die man entweder liebt oder hasst. Ich gehöre zu denen, für die der Film keine Sekunde langweilig war oder ich ihn ausschalten wollte. Im Gegenteil. 

Er hat eine seltsam fesselnde und hypnotische Atmosphäre. Der Betrachter wird mitgenommen auf eine Reise, die ihren Anfang ungefähr im Jahre 1000 nach Christi, in einem Lager eines martialischen nordischen Clans nimmt, wo der Hauptdarsteller "Einauge" (Mads Mikkelsen, Casino Royale) um sein Überleben kämpfen muss. Das ist im Grunde auch der actionreichste und "blutigste" Teil des Films, denn danach wird das Tempo extrem reduziert. Und wir begleiten "Einauge" auf einer ungewissen Reise durch atemberaubend schöne Landschaften, die ruhig und stilvoll in Szene gesetzt wurden, zu einem unbekannten Ort.

Es gibt sehr wenig Dialoge, selbst der Hauptdarsteller schweigt den ganzen Film über. Stattdessen gibt es lange, ausdrucksstarke Szenen, die durch ihre Musikuntermalung noch betont werden. Der Film wird sehr von einer religiösen Symbolik getragen, ausgelöst durch die Begegnungen die "Einauge" auf dieser Reise macht. Und die Handlung des ganzen Plotts findet großteils im Kopf des Betrachters statt.

Wer Filme wie zB "Frühling, Sommer, Herbst, Winter ... und Frühling", "Departures" oder "Ao: Der letzte Neandertaler" kennt und mag, wird wohl auch "Valhalla Rising" mögen.

Für mich persönlich ein filmisches Kunstwerk und Mads Mikkelsen spielt die Rolle des kalten und schweigenden "Einauge" wirklich sehr gut, "like a force of nature". 

Der Film ist soviel gleichzeitig, ohne irgendetwas davon sein zu wollen. Und trotzdem hat er etwas ganz eigenes, tiefes.


----------



## win3ermute (12. November 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das ist einer solcher Filme, die man entweder liebt oder hasst.



Es ist ein Nicolas-Winding-Refn-Film - da bleibt das nicht aus . Bitte umgehend, falls noch nicht geschehen, seinen "Drive" ansehen - das war letztes Jahr mein "Film des Jahres", wie ich hier oft genug betont habe. Bilder, die dadurch entstehende Symbolik gepaart mit auf den Punkt passender Musik sind Refns absolute Stärke.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. November 2012)

gestern gesehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein reicher Geschäftmann (Cage) mit hübscher Frau (Kidman) und Tochter - Verbrecher kommen und wollen Geld machen, doch so ganz wie geplant läuft es dann doch nicht...Also den weiß ich nicht so recht zu beurteilen...eine hecktische Handlung, komische Typen, teilw. unlogischer Plot...aber er war so spannend daß wir keine Pause machen wollten, obwohl wir es geplant hatten...Gebe hier mal 6/10, aber wir werden ihn bestimmt noch einmal gucken, iwie hatte er schon was.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. November 2012)

Am Wochenende endlich mal gesehen: Memento




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja wir waren zu 3. am Gucken, einer ist in der Mitte eingeschlafen und der andere sagte am Ende: Naja muß man nicht gesehen haben.
Ich bin nicht so sicher was ich davon halten soll...ein klasse Konzept, tolle Darsteller finde ich, intensiv gespielt...und immer wenn ich dachte jetzt wirds langweilig kam was neues. Der Film ist wie tanzen: ein Schritt vor, zwei zurück - ein Film der polarisiert...

Wer hat ihn noch gesehen und wie findet Ihr ihn ?


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. November 2012)

Ich mag Memento bzw. generell solche Filme. Ist halt weniger für Leute, die nette, belanglose Unterhaltung suchen, sondern eben schon... anspruchsvoller und man muss drüber nachdenken.


----------



## win3ermute (21. November 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wer hat ihn noch gesehen und wie findet Ihr ihn ?



Immer, wenn Leute behaupten, es gäbe halt nichts mehr in Sachen Film, was noch nicht dagewesen wäre, kommt so ein nettes Ding wie "Memento" daher und straft diese Leute Lügen. "Memento" und auch sein Vorgänger (der superbe "Following") zeigt, daß Christopher Nolan es auch abseits großer Budgets richtig drauf hat. Nach dem unglaublich guten "Prestige" mein Lieblings-Nolan; erst dann kommt "Inception" und die "Batman"-Trilogie. Nur mit "Insomnia" konnte ich trotz eines guten Pacino in der Hauptrolle wenig anfangen...


----------



## stefanru (22. November 2012)

sehr cooler film muss ich echt mal wieder gucken


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Dezember 2012)

gestern gesehen: The Avengers 3D - Naja bin kein Comic-Film-Fan, aber ich hörte daß die 3D Effekte toll sein sollen und sie sind es. Was da alles auf dem Bildschirm passiert ist echt ne Wucht...


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es ist ein Nicolas-Winding-Refn-Film - da bleibt das nicht aus . Bitte umgehend, falls noch nicht geschehen, seinen "Drive" ansehen - das war letztes Jahr mein "Film des Jahres", wie ich hier oft genug betont habe. Bilder, die dadurch entstehende Symbolik gepaart mit auf den Punkt passender Musik sind Refns absolute Stärke.


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Jetzt erst gelesen. Danke für den Tipp, wird geschaut!


----------



## The Bang (24. Dezember 2012)

Also wer gerne monumental Filme mag, sollte sich unbedingt die Blu Ray Fassung anschauen. Man kann es gar nicht glauben was man aus so einen Alten Film noch an Bildqualität rausholen kann. Vorallerdigen sind die Landschaftsaufnahmen in der Wüste Wahnsinn. Gänsehaut Feeling pur. Schauspieler aus einer anderen Welt so was gibt es heute meiner Meinung nicht mehr.


Fazit: Prädikat Meisterwerk der Filmgeschichte. Oder wie Steven Spielberg sagt vielleicht das beste Drehbuch aller Zeiten.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Dezember 2012)

The schrieb:


> Vorallerdigen sind die Landschaftsaufnahmen in der Wüste Wahnsinn. Gänsehaut Feeling pur. Schauspieler aus einer anderen Welt so was gibt es heute meiner Meinung nicht mehr.



Was hat Zam denn da zusammengehauen, daß es gleich den Titel des Threads ändert? Wobei... 72 Seiten über "Lawrence" wären mal angemessen...

Und ja: "Lawrence of Arabia" ist einer der perfektesten Filme aller Zeiten (und bei mir selbst hinter dem superben "Sieben Samurai" und etlichen Hitchcock-Filmen, wobei ich letzteren noch vor Kurosawa als den größten Regisseur aller Zeiten einstufe). Regisseur Lean hat tagelang gewartet, bis er für die jeweilige Szene das perfekte Licht bekam - heute unvorstellbar; weil es wird einfach digital ergänzt. Alle Aufnahmen in der Wüste sind authentisch; nicht im Studio gedreht. Als "Newcomer" hatte man Peter O'Toole in der Hauptrolle dabei - und so gut wie der Mann in _jeder_ Rolle ist; besser war er in Sachen "Film" nie wieder! Dieses Meisterwerk ist absolute Perfektion in jeder Beziehung; für mich gibt es keinen besseren Film! 



> Fazit: Prädikat Meisterwerk der Filmgeschichte. Oder wie Steven Spielberg sagt vielleicht das beste Drehbuch aller Zeiten.



Und wie! Natürlich hat es eher wenig mit dem tatsächlichen Lawrence zu tun. Ähnlich wie in "Braveheart" erzählt der Streifen vom Aufstieg eines Mannes, der eine zerrissene "Nation" vereint - nur ist er kein Araber; sondern Engländer. Akzeptanz erntet er durch Erfolg und Affront ("Nichts steht geschrieben!" - das wird zum "Credo" der Geschichte). Und im Gegensatz zum "sauberen" Helden scheitert er. 
Dieser "Lawrence" hat offensichtlich homosexuelle Züge; avanciert durch eine männliche Vergewaltigung zum Berserker und wird schließlich kaltgestellt. 
Dennoch macht er als Einzelner den Unterschied; ein Außenseiter, der das Unmögliche immer und immer wieder erreicht - die Stämme zu vereinen; die Hafenstadt per Landweg einzunehmen ("Akaba... by land!" "But it is impossible!" "Not for me! Nothing is written!"). 

In der Tat liest Spielberg nach vielfacher Aussage nicht nur das Drehbuch, sondern schaut sich auch den Film immer und immer wieder an (eigentlich schade, weil er lernt dadurch nicht; von Ausnahme eines Films wie "Empire of the sun" mit einem jungen Christian Bale mal abgesehen - frage mich eh, warum gerade diesen Spielberg kaum jemand kennt).

Die Blu hat natürlich genauso wie die Do-DVD den ungeschnittenen Director's Cut. Es mag für den "Deutsch-Seher" eventuell Probleme geben, weil eben keine durchgehende Synchro existiert (und wer sich O'Toole in einer Synchro antut, ist eh selbst schuld). Bildmäßig hat das Ding in einer besseren Qualität wahrscheinlich niemand seit den '60er Jahren besser gesehen. 

Für mich ist "Lawrence" einer von ganz, ganz wenigen Filmen für die einsame Insel! Das Ding hat mich als "Kiddie" im TV schwer beeindruckt; mittlerweile kann ich dank erst VHS, später LaserDisc und schließlich DVD und BD nicht genug davon bekommen! Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm mit weitem Abstand!


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch ein guter Film.


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Dezember 2012)

Und hier mein Favorit unter den Klassikern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steve McQueen der coolste dunkelblonde Schauspieler in Hollywood.


----------



## The Bang (26. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp Reich der Sonne war bis jetzt für mich unbekannt. 

Spielberg und Bale sehr intressant ich werde mir den mal die Tage anschauen.


----------



## Knallfix (27. Dezember 2012)

Ah, neuer alter Name *g

Total Recall:
Was für eine Verschwendung.
Handwerklich (CGI, Austattung (Bladerunner ich hör dir trapsen) usw sicher ok) aber dieser Schacht geht gar nicht.
Und ab dem Treffen mit dem "Messiah" wird es dann komplett blöd.
Schade drum.

Chronicle:
Kurzweilig, auch wenn ich nach 15min ahnte wie der Film endet.

Und endlich Iron Sky.
Eigentlich spaßig aber mehr dumme Nazis und weniger dumme USA wäre schön gewesen.
So liefern die Space Nazis auch nur den Grund um sich über die US of A "lustig" zu machen.
Und dafür muss man nicht extra Weltraum-Nazis von der dunklen Seite des Mondes erfinden.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Smokey & the Bandit 1-3

Teil 1 ist der beste 
Teil 2 ist okay nur das Ende bissel abgehackt
Teil 3 ist ohne burt reynolds hat noch seine komödien elemente aber naja nicht mehr so gut

und iron sky die tage aus der videothek ausgeliehen

endlich mal ein film der nicht das klischee nutzt deutsche böse rest der welt = gut - besonders amerika wurde hier sehr realistisch wiedergegeben und die nazis taten mir leid


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen... der Hammer! Diese Musik! Diese Stimmung! Diese Jacke! Einfach Klasse, von Anfang bis Ende.

Es geht um einen Stuntman, der des Nachts auch als Fluchtfahrer für Überfälle und andere Verbrechen arbeitet. Das geht soweit alles gut, bis er sich in seine Nachbarin Irene verliebt und ihren kleinen Sohn ins Herz schließt. Deren Mann/ Vater wird kurz darauf aus dem Knast entlassen, hat allerdings noch Schulden bei einem anderen Gangster und wird deswegen ordentlich in die Mangel genommen mit der Androhung, wenn er nicht mitziehe sind als nächstes Frau und Sohn dran. Um diese zu schützen erklärt sich der Driver (er hat den ganzen Film über keinen Namen) bereit, seinem Nachbarn zu helfen. Doch dabei geht einiges schief und der Bildschirm färbt sich allmählich blutrot.

Drive kann man als Hommage an die Thriller der 70er und 80er sehen und dabei werden diese teils sogar noch übertroffen. Ryan Gosling ist cool wie Steve McQueen und dabei doch voll unterdrückter Wut wie Clint Eastwood, was auch in manchen Szenen deutlich wird ("Halt endlich Deine Fresse oder ich stopf Dir die Zähne in den Hals, damit Du endlich still bist"). Es wird nicht viel gesprochen und das ist auch gar nicht nötig, denn die Bilder sprechen für sich. Dazu kommt eine der sprödesten Lovestories seit Blade Runner, die einem gerade dadurch nahe geht. Unterlegt mit einem tollen Synthi-Soundtrack wird eine fast hypnotische Stimmung erzeugt, welche dann und wann urplötzlich von erstaunlich brutalen Gewaltszenen unterbrochen wird. Die Freigabe ab 18 ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt (gerade die Szene, als einer Gangsterbraut in Zeitlupe mit dem Schuss einer Schrotflinte der Kopf zermatscht wird, brennt sich ins Gedächtnis ein).

Unterm Strich ein Meisterwerk! Viel gelobt und das zurecht. Eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für jeden erwachsenen Thriller-Fan und einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre. Zudem der erste Film seit über 10 Jahren, von dem ich den Soundtrack kaufen will. Kann kaum aufhören davon zu schwärmen, wirklich klasse.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um ein Trio von Studenten, die in der norwegischen Wildniss einen Film über vermeindliche Bärenwilderer drehen wollen und einen Mann verfolgen, den sie für den möglichen Täter halten. Schnell stellt sich jedoch heraus, dass alles ganz anders ist, als es anfänglich schien ...

Hab den Streifen sehr genossen. Dadurch, dass ausschließlich das aufgezeichnete Material der Studenten "unkommentiert" der Film ist, wobei auch auf Musikuntermalung verzichtet wurde, wird man in Cloverfield- bzw. Apollo 18-Manier ziemlich gut in die Handlung und die Erlebnisse der Protagonisten reingezogen, man ist quasi "mittendrin, statt nur dabei".

Die Geschichte kommt authentisch und glaubwürdig rüber, nicht zu übertrieben und sorgt auch für so manche gute Lacher und "WTF"-Momente.

Die schauspielerische Leistung mancher (junger) Darsteller hätte stellenweise besser und tiefer sein können, aber das schadet dem Gesamteindruck des Films nicht.

7/10 - Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2013)

aus mehr oder weniger aktuellem anlass habe ich mir letzte woche
Valentinstag (2010) angeschaut.

ein film mit sehr hoher star dichte.
aus meiner sicht ist aber die szene mit Taylor Swift, bei der sie dieses interview gibt, nicht zu toppen.

ansonsten ist es halt eine liebeskomödie mit eher wenig tiefgang.
trotzdem ein paar tolle lacher waren dabei.

5/10


----------



## Carnethy (13. März 2013)

*Vielleicht lieber morgen*

Darf leider noch keine Bilder posten, daher hier der Link:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/514gZKcVYmL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Der Film hat mir sehr gut gefallen, obwohl ich auch hohe Erwartungen hatte.
Nach IMDB-Einsicht und Trailer war der Vorgeschmack dann schon gut bedient.

7/10 

_"Wir sind unendlich ..."_


----------



## spectrumizer (2. April 2013)

*Another Earth*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film wird unter dem Science-Fiction-Genre gelistet. Wer allerdings einen Sci-Fi-Film erwartet, wird schwer enttäuscht werden, denn in meinen Augen ist dieser Film definitiv *kein* Sci-Fi-Streifen, sondern eher viel mehr Drama und Experimental-Film.

In dem Film wird die Geschichte von Rhoda Williams erzählt, eine junge angehende MIT Studentin und wie sie durch einen schweren Verkehrsunfall in das Leben von John Burroughs, einem Komponisten, tritt.

Der Planet, der mit "Another Earth" gemeint ist, spielt hier aber eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, obwohl er die ganze Zeit des Films überall präsent ist, das heißt in den Medien, in den Gesprächen der Darsteller, usw. Jedoch ist der Fokus des Films ganz klar die dramatische Geschichte der beiden Hauptdarsteller Rhoda und John. Und das nimmt dem Film auch sein Sci-Fi-Label und macht ihn mehr zu einem "schwermütigen" und langsamen Drama.

Mir persönlich hat der Film überhaupt nicht gefallen. 1/10


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Kommt zwar erst morgen an, aber

*Game of Thrones - Staffel 2* (Blu-Ray)

Gibt eigentlich nicht viel zu erzählen, da es die beste Serie aller Zeiten ist.
Finde die zweite Staffel persönlich nicht so großartig wie die 1. (womit ich wohlmöglich relativ alleine stehe), aber ist es immer noch ein Kunstwerk und mit teilweise epischen Szenen.
Mir persönlich gefällt der ganze Kampf um die Krone nicht so gut, da es viel zu viel um die einzelnen Kriege geht und weniger um die Charaktere an sich. Bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die dritte Staffel und weitere spannende knappe 10 Stunden 

Trotz kleiner minimaler Abstriche immer noch eine 10/10


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

American Pie - Das Klassentreffen

Der (in-)offizielle 4. Teil der Reihe. Kurz gesagt: Er gibt mir den Glauben an die einst zu Tode gefilmte Reihe zurück und rangiert bei mir nach den tollen 1. und 2. Teilen auf Platz 3 der persönlichen Hitliste. Grund ist vor allem das Ensemble... nachdem im vulgären und in der 16er richtig ekelhaften 3. Teil ja nur noch ein paar der ursprünglichen Darsteller mitspielten und die Direct-to-DVD-Spinoffs kaum noch was mit den Kinofilmen zu tun hatten ist hier endlich wieder die komplette Mannschaft versammelt. Mal mehr (Jim, Stifler), mal weniger (Jessica, Heather). Wer das Original kennt freut sich also schon allein über diesen Umstand, zumal sich viele Darsteller optisch kaum verändert haben (oder engagierte Maskenbildner/ Bildbearbeiter am Werk waren, wer weiß).

Zum Film selbst ist zu sagen, dass er zwar gewohnt zotig daherkommt, allerdings auf das übertrieben vulgäre Geseier des 3. Teils vergleichsweise verzichtet. Klar, Stifler wirft nach wie vor mit Schimpfwörtern um sich als leide er am Tourette-Syndrom, aber das ist man ja seit jeher gewohnt. Ansonsten sind die Gags angenehm an die ersten beiden Teile angelehnt, wenn auch hier und da ein wenig bieder. Für meinen Geschmack wird auch ein wenig zu sehr auf die Nostalgie-Drüse gedrückt, das Thema ist allgegenwärtig und wirkt darum etwas unglaubwürdig. Aber damit kann man leben. Die Figuren an sich bleiben so blass wie eh und je, man erfährt kaum mehr über die persönlichen jeweiligen Hintergründe als unbedingt nötig. Auch das ist man gewohnt und es würde wohl auch den Zeitrahmen sprengen.

Alles in allem hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert, das Schema zieht immer noch und ist gut genug, um einem das Dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht zu erhalten. Man merkt zwar, dass die Reihe etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und neuerliche Highlights wie Hangover oder Crazy Stupid Love deutlich frischer wirken, aber für einen vergnüglichen Filmabend zu Hause taugt die Reunion allemal. Erst recht für nach wie vor glühende Fans des Originals.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2013)

Jiro dreams of Sushi
Großartige Doku, perkter Foodporn!
Faszinierende Liebe zur Qualität.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbV6knbeUFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Mechanic

Da ich Statham mag wurde es mal wieder Zeit für einen Film mit dem glatzköpfigen Haudrauf. Der Mann hat, obwohl er den ganzen Film eher den Griesgram gibt, einfach eine charismatische Leinwandpräsenz die man nicht so oft findet. Im Film spielt er einen Killer der von seinen Auftraggebern gezwungen wird, seinen eigenen Mentor zu erschießen. Dieser hinterlässt einen Sohn, der aber eher ein Rumtreiber ist und mit seinem Vater ein recht zwiespätiges Verhältnis hatte. Statham plagen Schuldgefühle nach dem Mord und trotz einigem Zögern nimmt er den Sohn schlussendlich unter seine Fittiche, um ihm das Killerhandwerk beizubringen. Hier wird es meiner Ansicht nach ein wenig unlogisch, denn obwohl Vater und Sohn ein unterkühltes Verhältnis hatten und sich nicht oft zu sehen schienen ist der Sohn voll der Trauer und der Wut um Papa. Zudem kann er verhältnismäßig gut schießen und hat nicht allzuviele Probleme mit dem Mörderhandwerk. Klar er ist ein Amerikaner und da liegt sowas scheinbar im Blut, aber in diesem Bereich hält der Film dem naheliegenden Vergleich mit Leon - Der Profi nicht im Geringsten stand, zumal der Sohn alles andere als ein Sympathieträger ist.

Dieses erstaunlich große Manko wird von den Action- und Mordszenen ganz gut aufgefangen, die angenehm ruppig und brutal ablaufen (ja ich weiß wie sich das anhört). Entgegen den Gewohnheiten sonstiger Thriller-Blockbuster geht der "Held" gnadenlos zu Werke und verschont nichts und niemanden. Und das ist wörtlich zu verstehen wie man am Ende sieht. Das tut dem Film gut, denn Statham ist hier kein Gutmensch und das wird (endlich mal) auch gut rübergebracht. Die Story bietet keinen großen Überraschungen, auch die Wendung der Geschichte ist vorhersehbar, allerdings stört das mich zumindest nicht weiter. Insgesamt ein ordentlicher Actionthriller mit kleinen Mankos. Für einen angenehmen DVD-Abend am Wochenende taugt er allemal.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plante der Affen Prevolution

Quasi die Vorgeschichte zu den alten Kultfilmen (bzw. der Neuverfilmung). Vorab schonmal: spitze! Ein wirklich toller Film mit einer zum schneiden dicken Atmosphäre. Dass die Affen mithilfe von Computertechnik und Schauspielern dargestellt werden ist zwar klar zu erkennen, aber dennoch in Ordnung. Die Handlung steuert unaufhaltsam in die Katastrophe, als ein Wissenschaftler (James Franco, der mir seit 127 Hours immer sympathischer wird) ein Serum gegen Alzheimer entwickelt um seinen dementen Vater zu heilen und dieses Zeug an Affen testet. Diese werden davon hochintelligent. Als das Projekt nach einer Panne eingestellt wird nimmt er das Baby einer Versuchsschimpansin mit nach Hause und zieht es dort auf. Schon bald zeigt sich, dass die Hyperintelligenz seiner Mutter vererbt worden ist, der Affe namens Caesar entwickelt sich geistig weit schneller als ein vergleichbares Menschenkind.

Der menschliche Organismus hingegen entwickelt Antikörper gegen das Serum, so dass die Krankheit bei seinem Vater nach kurzer Unterdrückung erneut ausbricht, mit aller Macht. Also will Franco ein noch stärkeres Mittel entwickeln. Es gelingt ihm zwar, aber bei Menschen führt das Zeug nach Begleiterscheinungen wie Grippesymptomen zum Tod... und es ist hochansteckend. Affen hingegen werden damit auf ein neues Niveau an Intelligenz gebracht, die die menschliche sogar noch übertrifft. Gepaart mit den körperlichen Kräften von Menschenaffen ist das eine äußerst unheilvolle Mischung.

Wer schon mal zumindest von der Story aus Planet der Affen gehört hat ahnt wie das hier endet. Der Weg dahin ist extrem sehenswert, ein wirklich toller Film - spannend und anrührend zugleich. Tipp: Unbedingt nicht gleich beim ersten Wort des Abspanns ausmachen sondern noch ein paar Minuten warten!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte keine Ahnung was da eigentlich auf mich zu kommt, irgendwas richtung Romantik und ne Oscar-Schauspielerin.
Bin immernoch ziemlich geflasht, hat mir super gefallen und gespielt ist das wirklich hervorragend. Man nimmt es den beiden einfach ab.
Das ganze ist für Romantik sogar ziemlich spannend.


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2013)

Heroes Staffel 1


----------



## Knallfix (25. Mai 2013)

Der Hammer. Wirklich.
Einfach nur "I am the Law" ohne blöde Witze oder gar moralische Anfälle im Drehbuch, wie so oft bei sowas. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPIbxq0ljzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

Moulin Rouge. Aber diesen Film gucke ich mir bestimmt einmal die Woche an


----------



## Dexo (9. Juli 2013)

Mein letzter Film war Saw 6. 

Es ist typisch Splitter Art nichts besonders. Mein Favorit ist der erste Saw teil.

Scream 4 schon wieder.

Ja die beste slasher Reihe neben Halloween und Prome Night.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2013)

Push

Toller Film, werd ihn mir sicher wieder anschauen.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

"sterben für anfänger" absoluter brüller. einfach nur eine weitere perle von frank oz


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Gestern am Abend Scary Movie!

Einfach nur geil! Wie Ghostface aus Scream porodiert wurde war unglaublich genial. Ich wollte ihn früher nie sehn weil ich ja Fan von Scream bin aber gestern konnte ich nicht anders. Ich ab die erste Szene gesehn wo Ghostface den Playboy gelessen hat und bin vom Sofa gefallen vor lachen. Viel besser als Scray Movie 3!


----------



## Knallfix (14. Juli 2013)

Langweilig.
Vater/Sohn funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
Bösewichter sind bestenfalls kleine Wichte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2fbzDog5i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juli 2013)

Gestern Abend Cloverfield gesehen.

Zuerst mal diese Wackelkamera ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Zum Film selbst.
Ich mag das man nie weiss was eigentlich los ist. Es passiert einfach und man findet sich damit ab.
Man muss aber sagen, dass auch hier wieder teils idioten am Werk waren.
Als Helikopterpilot der leute evakuieren soll, fliege ich doch nicht die Route die sich auch das Monster ausgesucht hat bzw. die der b-2 bomber gerade in schutt und asche legt. der hätte ja nur schon ins trudeln geraten sollen durch die druckwellen der explosionen. so nahe wie der dran war. zumindest höher hätte er fliegen können.

6/10


----------



## Ascalonier (24. Juli 2013)

Die Fantastische Welt von Oz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Kurze Berichterstattung vom "XXX. Duisburg/Bielefelder Festival der Psychopathen".

Gab eine Menge zu sehen, wenn auch in der Hauptsache abstrusestes Zeuch. Highlight war unerwarteter Weise "Oblivion". Je weniger man von dem Film weiß, umso besser. Zugegeben: Natürlich fielen uns direkt eine Menge Parallelen zu anderen Filmen auf, aber die Zusammensetzung wußte durchaus zu gefallen - und die Bebilderung als auch der Soundtrack waren atemberaubend.
Und ich will die Hütte nebst "Bubbleship" haben!

Weiteres Highlight war "Redemption" mit Jason Statham in einer etwas anderen Rolle. Wer einen Standard-Action-Thriller erwartet, dürfte enttäuscht werden, denn "Redemption" ist mehr Drama denn Action. Und Statham darf mal mehr tun, als nur böse auszusehen und Leute zu verprügeln. In Verbindung mit dem Geschehen und dem Ende ist der Titel "Redemption" (Wiedergutmachung bzw. Erlösung) geradezu als Zynismus zu verstehen. Ganz große Empfehlung von beiden Psychopathen!

Und natürlich gab es auch den Fun pur:

Da wäre zum einen "Stetson"; ein "gewaltfreier" Italo-Western mit Guiliano Gemma, Thomas Milian und Eli Wallach in bewährter Rainer-Brandt-Synchro! Die Handlung ist schon dermaßen bescheuert, daß man sich an den Kopf fasst: Drei "Halunken" suchen nach einem entführten japanischem kaiserlichem Pony. Die Sprüche, die dabei gekloppt werden, sind viel zu viel, um sie sich überhaupt zu merken: "Meine Mutter war eine Japanure!" "Was ist das denn?" "Na, eine Mischung aus Japanerin und Hure!" "Ach so! Na dann war meine Mutter eine Schweizerrutte!" Aber der größte Spruch kam von Eli Wallach:

"Das einzige, was man aus Erfahrung lernt, ist, daß man nichts aus Erfahrung lernt!" Sigwürdig!

Dann haben wir uns noch "From Hell it came" angetan. Die erste Stunde war recht öde mit ein paar wenigen "Downlights". Aber dann kommt das Monster und der Film dreht richtig auf: Tobunga ist ein wandelnder Baum(!!!!), der komplett bescheuert aussieht, sich im Schneckentempo auf seine Opfer zubewegt und ein ganz fieser Möpp ist! Der beste Film um einen Killerbaum(!!!!), den wir je gesehen haben!

Ganz und gar öde mit ein paar bescheuerten Einlagen erwies sich "The Hideous Sun Demon". Typischer 50er-Jahre-Horror um einen Wissenschaftler, der sich nach einem radioaktiven Unfall bei Sonnenlicht "evolutionstechnisch" in eine herumtorkelnde Echse verwandelt. Wir sind beide vor dem Ende eingeschlafen...

Viel, viel besser ist dagegen "Frankenstein meets the Space Monster". Meine Fresse, das Ding lässt Ed Wood wie Orson Welles aussehen. Hier stimmt zum Glück rein gar nix: Tricks sind selbst für die '50er unter aller Kanone; Schauspiel ist nicht vorhanden und alles ist so dermaßen daneben und "over the top", daß man kaum aus dem Kopfschütteln herauskommt! Und im Gegensatz zu Woods Filmen gibt es kaum Leerlauf; nebenbei genossen macht das Ding richtig, richtig Spaß! Ob die Doctor-Who-Macher die Sache mit der Tardis von diesem Film abgeschaut haben ("It's bigger from the inside!")?

Und dann war da noch unser "Super-8-Retro-Abend". Ausgerüstet mit 10 Filmen auf 21 Rollen ging es ans Amusement. Bereits beim Aufbau gab es die ersten Lacher: Muttern hatte nur eine Aufgabe gehabt; nämlich ein möglichst glattes, weißes Bettlaken ohne Flicken oder Fusseln oder Struktur zur Verfügung zu stellen! Nach Ausklappen der "Leinwand" stießen wir auf den größten "Flicken" genau in der Mitte des Bettlakens, den wir je gesehen haben (und das Jodzel lachte sich schlapp, weil ich das Ding im aufgehängten Zustand auch noch bügelte). Machte wenig - die Brennweite des Eumig-Projektors ließ auch bei 3 Meter Abstand zur Leinwand ein Bild kaum größer als ein 42"-Zoll-Bildschirm zu. 
Und es war auch teilweise eine bitterböse Enttäuschung: Obwohl einige der Filme sich rollentechnisch eigentlich in hervorragendem Zustand befanden, zeigte sich deutlich ein Nachteil: Der größte Teil (nämlich 12 von 16 geschauten Rollen) hatte einen teilweise unerträglichen Rotstich, was in der Zersetzung des Materials begründet ist (ganz bekannt hier Eastman Color-Kopien). Abhilfe bringt hier nur ein Filter von Wittner, der mit 170,- Euro allerdings sauteuer ist - und die Rollen werden in Zukunft sich nur weiter zersetzen.
Spaß hatten wir trotzdem mit gnadenlos in der Handlung heruntergekürzten Kopien von "Der weiße Hai" (knapp 40 Minuten - aber alles drin, was Laune macht) oder diversen Godzilla-Fukuda-Kloppern. Die Kopie von "18 Kämpfer aus Bronze" hatte zwar nur einen leichten Rotstich, dafür war das Material so dreckig, daß es nötig war, mehrmals das Objektiv herauszunehmen und die Optik zu säubern, damit wir überhaupt noch was sahen!
Größte Überraschung denn "Frankensteins Todesrennen" aka "Death Race 2000": Die Kopie wies nicht mal den Ansatz von Zersetzung auf (Rolle 2 hatte sogar noch das Siegel drauf und war demnach absolut unbenutzt), sondern wirkte frisch wie am ersten Tage; die "kurze" Fassung auf drei Rollen (knapp eine Stunde) entfernte "Füller" (leider auch "Herman the German"; aber Mathildas "Sieg Heil!" blieb drin) und blies uns dann noch mit einer hervorragenden Rainer-Brandt-Synchro wech (bisher kannten wir beide nur die Original-Fassung): "Kann die Alte nicht mal für 5 Minuten die Schnauze halten?!" Ganz, ganz großes Kino, bei dem wir gerade während der ersten Rolle hilflos vor Lachen auf dem Boden kugelten! Und wieso ist auf allen drei Rollen dieses ehemals indizierten und mittlerweile ab 16 freigegebenen Streifens ein WDR-Hinweis?!

Große Enttäuschung das absolute Sammlerstück "Planet der Vampire": Die Szenen im Alien-Raumschiff (daher hatten die Leute bei "Alien" die Idee) fehlten komplett bei diesem Ein-Roller!

Naja, schöne Dekorationsobjekte sind die Rollen weiterhin! Aber damit hat sich mein "neues Hobby" auch bereits erledigt...

Fazit: Jede Menge Geld für Spirituosen und Fressalien verballert; völlig sinnlos die Tage verbracht und außerdem jede, jede Menge Spaß gehabt! Wie eigentlich immer bei den "Duisburg/Bielefelder Filmfestivals der Psychopathen", das trotz 3 Tagen wieder viel zu kurz ausfiel. Beim demnächst anstehenden "Mod-Treffen" wird auf jeden Fall "Death Race 2000" nochmals vorgeführt; hoffentlich auf besserer Leinwand!


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

"The Berlin File"

super streifen über einen waffendeal, in dem nord- und südkoreanischer geheimndienst, mossad, cia und die araber, in berlin. 2 std spannung und gute action, man muss aber am ball bleiben sonst verrafft man die story.


----------



## Rifter (31. Juli 2013)

Postman aus dem Jahr 1997...
Laut Wiki der schlechteste Film des Jahrzehnts mit Produktionskosten von 80 Mio. $ wobei er nur 17 Mio. wieder an den Kinokassen brachte.

Ich fand ihn wirklich nicht schlecht... mit 177 min. hat der Film hin und wieder seine längen und am Anfang stellt sich die Situation
weitaus schlimmer dar als sie eigentlich ist. Weshalb es zu Logikbrücken kommt.

Aber den Film kann man sich echt anschauen... 3/5 Punkten bekommt der Streifen.

Hab schon schlechteres gesehn: A.I. ... eine SciFi Pinocchio-Verfilmung, ging garnicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2013)

Das Schwergewicht (2012)

Die sonstigen Kinofilme von Kevin James fand ich im Vergleich zur zeitlosen "King of Queens"-Serie bisher zwar nicht so berauschend, aber anschauen wollte ich mir diesen Film natürlich trotzdem. Ich war auf eine nett-harmlose Komödie nach Schema F eingestellt mit dem typischen Ich-tu-keiner-Fliege-was-zu-leide-Humor. Und wurde positiv überrascht, denn das Schwergewicht geht ordentlich zur Sache. Kurz die Story: James spielt einen abgewrackten Bio-Lehrer, der an seiner veralteten Schule nur rumgammelt anstatt zu unterrichten. Als er aber erfährt dass der väterlich befreundete Musiklehrer seine Anstellung verlieren würde (und das obwohl er im hohen Alter nochmal Vater wird) besinnt er sich auf seine Ringertugenden aus Jugendtagen und will mittels Mixed Martial Arts-Kämpfen das nötige Geld für die Haushaltssanierung zusammenkratzen.

Um es mal gerade heraus zu sagen... über den Sinn dieser Story sollte man sich gar nicht erst den Kopf zerbrechen. Grundsätzlich ist es komplett unglaubwürdig dass ein stattlich beleibter Mittvierziger mit chronischer Lebensunlust und fehlenden Vorkenntnissen plötzlich zum Käfigkämpfer mutiert und gestandene MMA-Fighter der Reihe nach ausknockt. Dazu kommt dass sich der Film kaum Zeit nimmt um den Figuren auch nur den Ansatz von Tiefe zu geben, bis zum Ende bleibt alles oberflächlich und es ist einem so ziemlich egal ob James und Salma Hayek (die wie immer umwerfend aussieht) am Ende zusammenkommen. Zudem ist der Film eine unverhohlene Werbung für diese recht brutale Kampfsportart und gerade der Schlusskampf, wo die begeisterten minderjährigen Schüler glücksselig im UFC-Dome sitzen, ihrem Lehrer zuschauen wie er sich blutend und der Ohnmacht nahe mit anderen Männern die Fresse poliert und daraus auch noch eine positive Botschaft in punkto "Gib niemals auf" vermittelt werden soll ist typisch amerikanisch. So weit so schlecht.

ABER: James und auch die Nebendarsteller schaffen es erstaunlicherweise diesen Nonsens zu überspielen und man nimmt es beim zuschauen dann auch hin. Alle Protagonisten sind gut aufgelegt und der Humor kommt diesmal nur selten mit dem Holzhammer (eine unnötige Kotz-Szene darf halt nicht fehlen, das scheinen die Amis sehr zu mögen, aber sonst geht es wirklich). Entgegen von James' anderen Rollen ist der Film weit weniger auf Kalauer ausgelegt und man merkt dass der König von Queens nicht immer nur das harmlos-nette Schwabbelchen von nebenan sein will. Die Kampfszenen sind für eine derartige Komödie erstaunlich rauh, es geht teils hart zur Sache und man wird "angenehm" an richtige Kampfsportfilme erinnert. Was wohl auch an diversen echten MMA-Kämpfern liegt die da Kämpfe bestreiten... an den Kämpfen gibt es jedenfalls nix auszusetzen und das will wirklich was heißen. Auch James schlägt sich erstaunlich gut und gegen Ende des Films sieht man auch dass er merklich abgespeckt hat und hier und da sogar der eine oder andere trainierte Muskel hervortritt. Für kleine Kinder ist der Film im Gegensatz zu James' vorigen Filmen allerdings definitiv NICHT geeignet, dafür geht es insgesamt viel zu brutal zu.

Alles in allem ein empfehlenswerter Film für einen netten DVD-Abend. Hab mich wider Erwarten gut amüsiert und James konnte nach dem missratenen "Zoowärter" einiges an Boden gut machen.


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der fantastische mr. fox. schöne geschichte, der film lohnt sich


----------



## Knallfix (9. September 2013)

Krankheitsbedingt hab ich den letzten Wochen reichlich gesehen, positive Überraschung war
Mel Gibson mag zwar tief gefallen sein aber wer ihn in Payback mochte, dürfte Spaß haben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxmDYUql0_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. September 2013)

ja get the gringo ist ein toller streifen


----------



## Doofkatze (10. September 2013)

You Kill Me

Zum zweiten Mal gesehen, immer noch verdammt witzig.

Sir Ben Kingsley spielt den Neffen eines Mafiapaten und den besten Auftragskiller für eben diese polnische Mafia. Die polnische Mafia wird zusehends unterdrückt und steht kurz davor, aufgelöst, ausgelöscht zu werden.Leider hat der Protagonist ein leichtes Trinkproblem, verpasst es, den Kopf einer konkurrierenden Mafiafamilie auszuschalten, da er seinen Einsatz im Suff verschläft und wird daher von seinem Onkel weggeschickt, in eine andere Umgebung, um dort zu den anonymen Alkoholikern zu gehen.Nach und nach findet sich Frank (Ben Kingsley) in seine neue Umgebung und in die anonymen Alkoholiker hinein und redet relativ offen davon, was für ein guter Killer er war :-)

Super geiler Film, derzeit in der Computerbild drin und daher schnell gekauft

8/10.



Django unchained

Vorab: Tarantino ist nicht so "unsers", mein persönliches Feindbild ist er geworden, da einige Szenen sehr sehr langatmig sind. Ich habe keine Lust, einem Christoph Waltz dabei zuzusehen, wie er in Inglorious Basterds ein Glas Milch serviert bekommt und es dann trinkt, bevor er überhaupt ein Gespräch führt. Diese Längen hat jeder Tarantinofilm, auch Django. Hier im Speziellen kam hinzu, das der insgesamt eigentlich kurzweilige Film dadurch etwas an Handlung verlor. Da fehlt einfach der letzte gewisse Biss, da der Film recht tarantinomäßig-routinier-mechanisch wirkt, d. h. Überraschungen/Wendungen sucht man leider recht vergebens und die Handlung an sich arbeitet sich linear durch den Film. Ob man das mag, muss jeder für sich wissen, falsch ist es ja nicht, halt nur nich mein Geschmack. 

Humoristisch jedoch gab es nette Szenen, weshalb ich ein 7/10 geben muss, für den Humor, trotz der Längen, für die Restatmosphäre.



Spoiler



My name is Dr. King Schultz, and like yourself, Marshall, I am a servant of the court. The man lying dead in the dirt, who the good people of Daughtrey saw fit to elect as their sheriff, who went by the name of Bill Sharp, is actually a wanted outlaw by the name of Willard Peck, with a price on his head of 200 dollars. Now, that&#8217;s 200 dollars, dead or alive. &#8230; I&#8217;m aware this is probably disconcerting news. But I&#8217;m willing to wager this man was elected sheriff sometime in the last 2 years. I know this because 3 years ago, he was rustling cattle from the B.C. Corrigan Cattle Company of Lubbock, Texas. Now this is a warrant, made out by circuit court Judge Henry Allen Laudermilk of Austin Texas. You&#8217;re encouraged to wire him. He&#8217;ll back up who I am, and who your dear departed sheriff was. In other words, Marshall, you owe me 200 dollars.&#8221;


Dieser oben genannte Spoiler spielt: Umstellt von zahlreichen tötungswilligen Gegnern


----------



## Fremder123 (17. September 2013)

Ralph reichts!

Was für ein toller Film, vor allem für Mittdreißiger wie mich.  Hier merkt man wirklich die Liebe zum Videospiel, die Umsetzung ist super - d.h. es stört absolut nicht dass die 2D-Pixelmännchen aus den 80ern plötzlich in detailliertem 3D erstrahlen sobald die Kamera in den Automaten schwenkt - und der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz. Die Handlung ist gelungen und gut erdacht, so dass allzu unlogische Brüche weitgehend ausbleiben. 90 Minuten tolle Unterhaltung für alt (welche grad bei den Treffen der Anonymen Bösewichter abfeiern) und jung (mein 6jähriger hat so laut gelacht wie ich obwohl er mit den Hintergründen der Figuren noch gar nix anfangen kann).


----------



## Doofkatze (17. September 2013)

The Guard<br><br>Zum zweiten Mal gesehen, letztes Mal im Kino, jetzt auf DVD. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, hier fiel es mir enorm auf, das ich den Film ja schon kenne. Ich habe noch gelacht, aber er war nicht mehr so brüllend komisch wie zuvor, als man keinen Schimmer hatte, worauf man sich einlässt.<br><br>Wer ihn noch nicht kennt, für den ist das ne ganz dringende Ausleih-Empfehlung.<br><br>Immer noch 8/10.<br>


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. September 2013)

Life of Pi (Schiffbruch mit Tiger).

Sehr schöner Film, vor allem, wenn man tolle Bilder mag. 

So grob gehts um Pi, der nach einem Schiffbruch mit dem Tiger Richard Parker auf einem Rettungsboot festsitzt. Die "Auflösung" ist interessant. 

Kann man gucken, hätte sich auch für's Kino gelohnt, ist aber halt kein Action-Blockbuster sondern ein ruhiger, nachdenklicher Film. Mich persönlich nervt der religiöse Zusammenhang aber schon. Das hätts nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Keashaa (7. Oktober 2013)

F&F 6

Ist halt nen F&F-Film  war schon sehr nice, aber im Kino kommt er besser rüber. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die diese Filmserie noch ausschlachten werden


----------



## Magdalena82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Serie :

The Walking Dead. Stehe ich voll drauf.


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2013)

Man of Steel.. 

Review in meinem Blog.


----------



## ShaGuck (19. November 2013)

Wir schauen derzeit The Walking Dead .... wenn die dritte Staffel mal wieder um ist, geht es mit Dexter Staffel 6 weiter. Dazwischen noch ein wenig Boston Legal. Lost ist schon vorbei.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Januar 2014)

Gangster Squad

Harter Mix aus Gangster- und Polizeifilm Ende der 1940er Jahre. Spielt in L.A., wo ein Mobster die Stadt fest im Griff hat inklusive Polizei. Nur ein Chief stellt sich dagegen und beauftragt einen treuen Sergeant mit der Gründung einer speziellen Undercovertruppe, die dem Fiesling das Handwerk legen soll.

Die Besetzung ist erste Sahne, soviel sei gesagt. Sean Penn als Oberbuhmann spielt sich die Seele aus dem Leib und man WILL ihn bluten sehen. Josh Brolin guckt grimmig wie immer, Ryan Gosling ist gewohnt cool. Bis in die Nebenrollen macht es einfach Spaß, zuzusehen. Die Gewalt ist für einen Film dieser Art (zumal ab 16) teils doch recht heftig dargestellt und an irgendeine Moralvorstellung darf man gar nicht erst denken. Insgesamt toller, harter und auch durchaus kontroverser Streifen, keine Minute langweilig, beste Unterhaltung.

Übrigens: die Szene wo Gangster in einem Kino rumballern und auf die Zuschauer schießen wurde aus Rücksicht auf das Aurora-Kinomassaker 2012 entfernt. Somit lohnt es ergänzend für den Filmfan, den ersten Trailer zu googeln wo diese Szene (ganz kurz übrigens) noch drin ist. Zur Komplettierung sozusagen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2014)

War heute im Müller und da haben mich 2 BD's angelächelt, Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus und Gothick &' Lolita Psycho.
Ersteren habe ich eben gesehen, herrlich. Ich liebe diese Art von Filmen einfach. Weiß auch nicht wieso, es wird einfach so viel verarscht, aber ohne es so offensichtlich machen zu wollen. Es gibt z.B. Szenen in denen Technikräume gezeigt werden, einfach so viele Monitore das kein Platz für Stühle ist... alle Arbeiter standen, dazu kommt das 90% der Anzeigen nicht geblinkt haben oder beleuchtet waren, dran rumgefummelt wurde natürlich trotzdem!! 
Vielleicht ist mein Humor auch nur verzehrt, aber ich lach ja auch bei Familie Immerscharf wie sonst was.

Btw, das Schöne an diesen Filmen ist das 99% der Gesellschaft sie als "scheiße" ansehen, da sie ihren Witz nicht verstehen, (oder eine 300Millionen Dollar Produktion erwarten haben?) und daher sau billig sind.
Ich seh's kommen in 2 Jahren hab ich ne ganze Kiste von...


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Walkind Dead habe ich letztens gesehen... 3. Staffel 

War super


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2014)

Der Hobbit als Extended .. hat mehr  "Sinn" gemacht. *g*


Und ich habe einem Film noch mal eine Chance gegeben, aber das war leider verschwendete Lebenszeit. Er ist scheisse und das Franchise sollte in der Form bitte wieder sterben. Freddy Krueger ohne Robert Englund und dem Versuch Schockeffekte durch Lautstärke zu erzeugen funktioniert einfach nicht. Nein, nein, nein - das letzte Nightmare on Elmstreet ist totaler Mist, da waren die letzten 4 Filme der Original-Reihe noch besser. *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2014)

Idiocracy

Die Idee finde ich gut. Die Angst das es tatsächlich soweit kommt kann ich verstehen.

Ich kann dem Film keine ernsthafte Kritik schreiben, da er schlicht und ergreifend so bescheuert ist, dass man einfach lachen muss.
Durchaus zu empfehlen für einen DVD abend mit freunden (bier nicht vergessen, dann ist er auch gleich viel authentischer).


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Januar 2014)

*Dredd*

Nach dem verkorksten Machwerk mit Sly Stallone Mitte der 90er war ich der neuen Verfilmung gegenüber äußerst skeptisch. Dies stellte sich jedoch als unbegründet heraus, denn Dredd ist einfach ein toller Genrefilm. Er basiert auf den gleichnamigen Comics um den Richter und Henker und Personalunion, Jugde Dredd, welcher in einer postapokalyptischen riesigen Stadt versucht für ein wenig Ordnung im Chaos zu sorgen. Dabei ist der Film in Hinblick auf Werke wie Sin City oder 300 weniger Comicumsetzung als mehr reiner Actionfilm in einem dystopischen SciFi-Umfeld. Es gibt also keine Spielereien wie den Kampfroboter im Stallone-Vorgänger und gekämpft wird überwiegend mit konventionellen Waffen. Was aber überhaupt nicht stört, wie gerade die Gatling Gun-Sequenz zeigt.

Die Action an sich ist knüppelhart und blutig, auch nach heutigen Maßstäben können wir froh sein dass die FSK gnädigerweise eine 18er auf die Uncut-Fassung gepappt hat. Angesichts explodierender Köpfe wirklich keine Übertreibung, zumal recht viel "handgemacht" wirkt und die CGI-Effekte angenehm selten bleiben. Definitiv nur ein Film für Erwachsene. Diese werden, wenn sie auch nur ein Fitzelchen für Ballereien übrig haben, aber prächtig unterhalten. Karl Urban spielt den knallharten Richter angemessen ironisch und cool und dürfte dabei den Rekord fürs gesichtverdeckende Helmtragen in einem Film aufstellen, da man den kompletten Film ausschließlich seinen Mund unter dem riesigen Helm sieht. Auch seine "Azubine", am Anfang noch eher fehl am Platz wirkend, wächst im Lauf des Films in die Rolle und man kann sie gegen Ende dann auch leiden.

Moral, Sinn oder Tiefgang sollte man actionfilmtypisch weder suchen noch erwarten. Dredd macht auch als Gesetzeshüter keine Gefangenen, sprich auch verwundeten Gegnern am Boden wird ohne Zögern in den Rücken geschossen um sie vollends auszuschalten. Man sollte also einfach das Gesamtpaket genießen und sich keine großen Gedanken über den Rest machen. Der Soundtrack passt hervorragend, treibende Beats in den Schießereien, ruhige Motive zum Spannungsaufbau.

Insgesamt 100 Minuten tolle, rauhe Unterhaltung für große Jungs und Mädels. Wie gesagt erfreulicherweise auch noch komplett ungeschnitten.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Januar 2014)

Hier der nächste (hatte etwas Zeit für Filme^^):

*The Grey*

Es geht um eine Gruppe Arbeiter, welche in Alaska für eine Ölgesellschaft eben jenes zu Tage fördern. Liam Neeson spielt einen dort angestellten Jäger, welcher die Arbeiter vor wilden Tieren schützen soll. Er leidet an schweren Depressionen, da seine über alles geliebte Frau gestorben ist und er eigentlich nicht mehr leben will. Als die Gruppe eines Tages in die Heimat fliegen will stürzt plötzlich das Flugzeug mitten in der winterlichen Wildnis Alaskas ab. 7 der Männer überleben. Angeführt von Neeson versuchen sie, sich ein Lager im zerstörten Flugzeug einzurichten. Allerdings sind Kälte und Hunger, wie es sich ziemlich schnell zeigt, ihre kleineren Probleme da ein agressives Wolfsrudel auf sie aufmerksam wird und schon nach kurzer Zeit den 1. Mann tötet. Die anderen realisieren dass sie am Flugzeugwrack nicht sicher sind und sich irgendwie Richtung Zivilisation durchschlagen müssen.

Ab hier beginnt ein brutaler Marsch, auf dem immer mehr Männer den unvermittelt angreifenden riesigen Wölfen zum Opfer fallen. Das Ende verrat ich mal nicht da es einen großen Teil der Spannung nehmen würde. Insgesamt ein klasse Naturthriller mit guten Schauspielern, allen voran spielt sich Liam Neeson mal wieder die Seele aus dem Leib und man nimmt ihm die Rolle als rauhen, innerlich gebrochenen Naturburschen ohne Weiteres ab. Der bittere, hoffnungslose Unterton, welcher den kompletten Film durchzieht, passt hervorragend, man hat manchmal regelrecht eine endzeitliche Stimmung. Absolute Empfehlung meinerseits.

Tipp: Bis zum Ende des Abspanns schauen! Und NICHT auf youtube danach suchen bis man den Film gesehen hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Januar 2014)

Da aller guten Dinge 3 sind:

*Oblivion*

Weil ich grad von Endzeit sprach... hier haben wir sie. Der Film spielt auf einer zerstörten Erde, was daherkommt dass Aliens mit einem riesigen Raumschiff den Mond gesprengt und anschließend mit Klonsoldaten die Erde angegriffen haben. Angeblich wurde der Angriff jedoch abgewehrt und die überlebenden Menschen sind in einer Raumstation Richtung Saturn unterwegs (oder wars ein anderer Planet? Weiß nicht mehr genau). Zusätzlich haben durch die Mondzerstörung noch etliche Naturkatastrophen ihren Teil zur Verwüstung beigetragen. Jedenfalls sind 2 Menschen zurückgeblieben um riesige Wasserfilter zu warten und zu schützen, welche das Überleben der geflohenen Menschen sichern sollen. Diese beiden leben als Paar in einer gläsernen Behausung welche über den irdischen Wolken schwebt zum Schutz vor dem mutierten Gezücht auf der Erde.

Weiter sag ich zur Story mal nix, ich finde die Wendungen welche sich nach und nach ergeben nämlich recht clever inszeniert und jeder sollte sich selbst ein Bild machen. Die Hauptrolle jedenfalls spielt Tom Cruise und man kann von ihm halten was man will, aber er macht seine Sache doch ganz ordentlich. Der heimliche Star (für mich) war jedoch seine Partnerin, gespielt von Andrea Riseborough in der Rolle der Vika, welche auch ohne explizite Nacktszenen eine erotische Faszination ausstrahlt wie es sonst selten ist. Sie harmoniert auch wesentlich besser mit Cruise als Olga Kurylenko in der 2. Hälfte, welche meiner Meinung nach eh total überschätzt wird und nur durch den Bond-Auftritt überhaupt einen Namen in der Branche hat.

Der Film an sich ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Die Bilder sind, trotz der dystopischen Ausgangslage auf einer zerstörten Welt, auf Hochglanz getrimmt. Dieser Kontrast ist trotzdem irgendwie stimmig und mal eine nette Abwechslung zum staubig-primitiven Mad Max-Ambiente. Die Darsteller gehen (bis auf Kurylenko) in Ordnung, es wird sicher keiner überfordert aber dafür wird ganz gut gespielt. Die Auflösung des Ganzen funktioniert, auch wenn es zwischendurch kurz verwirrend ist und das Ende ist akzeptabel. Besonders hervorheben möchte ich den Score, die einzelnen Stücke sind angenehm sphärisch und erinnern entfernt an Blade Runner, was immer gut ist. Sie gehen Hand in Hand mit der geschliffenen Optik, so dass ein Gesamtbild entsteht was den interessierten Zuschauer zu fesseln weiß.

Alles in allem also ein absolut sehenswerter SciFi-Streifen - trotz oder wegen Cruise, das sollte hier aber tatsächlich nicht das Ausschlaggebende sein.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Januar 2014)

Gestern Abend gesehen:

*Silver Linings*

Der Film war, allein schon wegen des Oscar für Jennifer Lawrence, ja in aller Munde und ich weiß gar nicht, wieviel man noch erzählen muss. Darum nur kurz zur Story: Typ kommt aus der Klapse in die er eingeliefert wurde weil er seine Frau beim Frendgehen erwischt und daraufhin den Nebenbuhler verdroschen hat (absolut verständlich). Zieht wieder bei seinen Eltern ein. Lernt eine ebenso labile junge Frau kennen, daraus entwickelt sich eine komplizierte Freundschaft, wenn man's mal so nennen will. Hat aber immer noch Hoffnung auf Versöhnung mit seiner (Ex-)Frau.

Soviel zum Anfang des Films, viel wichtiger als die (tatsächlich eher schwache) Story sind hier eh die Schauspieler. Und die sind durchweg klasse, bis in die Nebenrollen. Nicht umsonst ist dieser Film einer der wenigen, wo alle 4 Darstellerkategorien (Haupt- und Nebendarsteller m/w) oscarnominiert waren. Am Anfang ist es zwar mal wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass alle ungeheuer schnell, ungemein hektisch und vor allem wild durcheinander reden. Da man aber weiß dass sowas typisch amerikanisch ist arrangiert man sich bald damit. Und so kommen dann auch die grandiosen Leistungen der Schauspieler zur Geltung. Bradley Cooper kannte ich bisher vor allem als Schönling aus den Hangover-Teilen und staune, dass er ja tatsächlich auch verdammt gut in einer Charakterrolle sein kann. Jennifer Lawrence seh ich überhaupt zum ersten Mal (da ich Tribute von Panem nicht unbedingt schauen muss) und sie ist ebenso grandios, wie auch ihr verdienter Oscar zeigt. Zu de Niro muss man eh kaum was sagen, außer vielleicht dass er hier endlich mal wieder zu alter Form aufläuft, die in den letzten Jahren ja doch ein wenig gelitten hatte.

Insgesamt sind irgendwie alle ein bisschen abgedreht, was zwischendurch schon mal etwas nerven kann. Und die Wertung der Punktrichter am Ende wirkt dann doch etwas sehr bemüht. Nichtsdestotrotz ein toller Film, der ganz von seinen Darstellern lebt und wo auch die Chemie zwischen den Hauptcharakteren absolut stimmig ist. Unbedingt ansehen, egal ob mit der Freundin oder allein.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Februar 2014)

Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung

Endlich mal wieder eine Gruselfreude mit hinter dem Kissen versteck und Erschreck Momenten 

Geschichte ist simpel aber schön verfilmt. Familie bezieht neues Haus und Geister sind schon da...Haunted Geschichten gibt es schon zuhauf aber dieser ist eine Perle unter den vielen.
Absolut sehenswert


----------



## Jordin (7. Februar 2014)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung
> 
> Geschichte ist simpel aber schön verfilmt.



Stimmt. 
Die Storyline ist keine Offenbarung, aber ich fühlte mich gut unterhalten. 



Spoiler



Bah, ich hasse es, wenn dir einer an den Füssen rummacht oder an der Decke zieht ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Februar 2014)

Gestern Zeitreise in die 90er:

*Desperado*

Hatte den ewig nicht mehr gesehen, kam also grade recht. Zeitloser Actionthriller aus dem Jahr 1995 vom damaligen Tarantino-Zögling Robert Rodriguez. Antonio Banderas spielt einen schießwütigen Mariachi, der an einem Gangsterboss Rache nehmen will für den Tod seiner Geliebten. Dessen Schergen haben sie - was man nur kurz in einer Rückblende erfährt - aus unbekannten Gründen erschossen und ihm die Hand zerballert, so dass er seitdem nur noch kurz und unter Schmerzen Gitarre spielen kann. In einem mexikanischen Dreckskaff kommt es zum Showdown und der Bildschirm färbt sich rot.

Story? Logik? Pustekuchen! Hier gibt es gutes handgemachtes Actionkino vom alten Schlag, ohne CGI, sinnvolle Geschichte oder sonstiges ärgerliches Gedöns. Blut spritzt reichlich, die 18er Freigabe ist auch heutzutage gut nachvollziehbar. Erstaunlicherweise (und natürlich auch zum Glück) ist der Film in Schland seit jeher einer Indizierung entgangen, was angesichts der unbeirrten Selbstjustiz sowie der harten Gewalt und nicht zuletzt auch der Indizierungswut in den 1990ern schon erstaunt. Banderas trägt als rachsüchtiger Pistolero manchmal etwas dick auf und spielt schon fast die Drama Queen, aber kriegt meist noch die Kurve vorm Lächerlichen, so dass die Coolness dann doch überwiegt. Selma Hayek hat eine ihrer ersten US-Rollen und war schon zu der Zeit eine Göttin auf Zelluloid. Quentin Tarantino hat einen kurzen Auftritt als Drogenkurier und gibt vor seinem Ableben auch gleich noch einen schweinischen (und an sich gar nicht mal so schlechten^^) Witz zum besten.

Nach wie vor also ein lohnender Streifen für einen blei- und alkoholgetränkten Abend mit den Kumpels. Unbedingt die 18er auf DVD oder im Pay TV ansehen! Der Film kommt ab und an auch im Free TV, ist da aber ähnlich verstümmelt wie die 16er Kauffassung und es ist kaum noch ein Schauwert enthalten. Was der Film absolut nicht verdient hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2014)

*Robocop Director's Cut* (1987)

Wie man nebenan in der "Ich hab da was Neues"-Rubrik (und natürlich auch überall anders) kürzlich bemerken konnte, gab es Ende 2013 eine kleine filmische Sensation in unserem "jugendschutzgepeinigten" Land. Einer der ganz großen Klassiker des '80er Actionskinos ist nach mehr als 25 Jahren vom Index runtergenommen worden, gefolgt gleich noch von Teil 2. Angesichts von vergleichbaren aktuellen Filmen wie dem o.g. "Dredd" die in punkto Gewaltdarstellung locker mithalten können zwar kein wirkliches Wunder, aber dennoch ein Grund zur Freude. Ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass die Filmfirma ein Herz für Fans (und deren Geldbeutel) bewiesen hat und nicht einfach nur die Kinofassung auf Blu Ray neu auflegte, sondern gleich mal den Director's Cut. Und somit sagte ich am 31.01. getreu dem Robocop-Spruch "Tot oder lebendig, Du kommst mit mir" zur BD im Kaufhausregal.

Generell sei gesagt: Im Gegensatz zu dem relativ harmlosen aktuellen Remake - welches mit einer 12er FSK für Entsetzen unter Fans von Verhoevens Original sorgte - gehört eben jenes Original auch nach so langer Zeit keinesfalls in Kinderhände. Der Director's Cut ist sogar noch relevant härter als die ohnehin nicht gerade zimperliche R-Rated-Kinofassung und die aktuelle 18er-Einstufung hat auch nach heutigen Maßstäben absolute Berechtigung. Gerade bei der Hinrichtung Murphys gibt es weit deutlichere Einstellungen wie die explizite Amputation seines Arms und auch sonst spritzt hier und da noch mehr Blut. Zur Story an sich muss man glaub nicht mehr viel sagen, das dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein: Polizist wird in einer dystopischen Zukunft von üblen Schergen überwältigt und mittels massiver Waffengewalt regelrecht zerstückelt. Anschließend wacht er als seelenlose Mensch-Maschine in einem Versuchsprogramm wieder auf und sorgt fortan nahezu unverwundbar für Recht und Ordnung. Doch sein Gedächtnis ist nicht wie beabsichtigt gelöscht und somit sinnt er bald auf Rache an seinen Peinigern.

Was ist nun eigentlich so toll an einem technisch völlig veralteten Film, in dem nach damaligen Vorstellungen noch Röhrenmonitore in einer futuristischen Welt existieren? In diesem Fall ganz einfach das Gesamtpaket. Paul Verhoeven verstand es zu seinen Glanzzeiten wie kein Zweiter Zynismus, Schwarzen Humor, brutalste Gewalt und Gesellschaftskritik miteinander zu verknüpfen. Allein schon die für seine Filme typischen Einblendungen (hier: Werbesendungen wie "NUKEM") sind legendär und immer wieder sehenswert. Man sieht dem Film, auch in der neubearbeiteten BD, sein Alter deutlich an, was dem Vergnügen jedoch keinen Abbruch tut. Hier gibt es noch das für damals typische "Schneegrieseln", nur eben sogar noch in HD. 

Also: grandioser Klassiker zum Immer-Wieder-schauen. Bei (meinem) Saturn sogar noch nen Euro günstiger als bspw. bei amazon. Wer sich mal in die - durchaus unterhaltsame - Zensurgeschichte des Films und den seit jeher schweren Stand in Deutschland vertiefen will schaue hier: http://www.schnittbe...e=Titel&ID=1436 Sehr informativ.

Danke für Ihre Kooperation.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. März 2014)

Die Unfassbaren 

9/10

Bei mir ist der Film gaanz weit vorne. Ich habe ihn letzte Woche das erste Mal gesehen, gestern schon ein zweites Mal. Ganz viele Zaubereffekte, tolle Charaktere, schöne Auflösung und es macht irgendwie Spaß und ist sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. März 2014)

*Thor 2* - empfand meine Familie insgesamt als wesentlich kurzweiliger als den ersten Teil. Ansonsten war das Teil auch wesentlich stimmiger und unterhaltsamer. Dazu einer schöner One Shot über den Mandarin in den Extras und die Überleitung zu Guardians of the Galaxy. *9/10* bzgl. des Unterhaltungswertes

Sehr geil war auch die direkte Anknüpfung an den Ereignissen in Greenwich bei Agents of Shields in der aktuellen Folge auf Sky. Passte wie Faust aufs Auge.

*Curse of Chucky* geht an die Wurzeln der ersten drei Teile zurück, spielt aber chronologisch hinter 4 und fünf. Zudem baut er die Geschehnisse komplett mit ein, was mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Wenn man mal von dem schlechten CGI bzgl. Treppenszene absieht, bekommt man als Chucky-Fan durchaus solide Kost ohne die Slapstickeinlagen von Teil 4 und 5 mit einem abgeschlossenem Ende, aber der Möglichkeit für eine Fortsetzung. Ich würde Chucky jedenfalls gerne wiedersehen. *6/10*


----------



## bkeleanor (24. März 2014)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)

Hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Wo ist der Sinn der Zweck?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2014)

The Breakfast Club

GENIALER Film, ist zwar auch schon älter aber irgendwie trotzdem zeitlos. Geht um eine Gruppe von Schülern, die an einem Samstag nachsitzen müssen. Ein Streber, ein Draufgänger, eine "Prinzessin", eine Schräge bzw. Aussenseiterin und ein Sportler. Alles spielt in dieser Schule und man lernt mehr und mehr die Charaktere kennen. Mehr will ich auch nicht sagen, denn der Film möchte doch mehr erzählen, als man im ersten Moment denkt.

Extrem gut gemacht und tolle Schauspieler. *9/10* (deutsche Synchro ist nicht so dolle, wenn möglich in OT schauen!)


----------



## Königmarcus (18. April 2014)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde. Im Originalton natürlich um einiges cooler, vorallem Smaug


----------



## zoizz (20. April 2014)

White House Down. grausam. viel zu amerikanisch-patriotisch. Zitat "Der Präsident der freien westlichen Welt" Mr. President USA -.-


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde. Im Originalton natürlich um einiges cooler, vorallem Smaug


Die deutsche Stimme von Smaug passt irgendwie nicht... Aber immerhin eine deutsche Tonspur in DTS HD MA 

Hab als letzten Film Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten gesehen, davor Avatar und Der Hobbit 1 & 2.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. April 2014)

*Get the Gringo*

Der letzte Streifen mit Mel Gibson, der hier im Prinzip seine Rolle aus Payback fortsetzt. Insgesamt ordentlicher Film, der nahezu einzig in einem mexikanischen Gefängnis spielt. Gibson spielt einen Gangster der einen anderen Gangster beklaut hat, von korrupten Bullen erwischt wird und in Mexiko einsitzen muss. Wie er dort seine manipulativen Fäden spinnt, davon erzählt der Film hauptsächlich. Nebenbei freundet er sich mit einem Jungen und seiner Mutter an, die aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund in diesem Gefängnis leben. Einige blutige Einlagen und unschuldige Opfer sorgten für eine 18er Freigabe, insgesamt aber eher gemäßigter Gewaltfaktor. Mir hat er ganz gut gefallen, aber einmal anschauen reicht dann auch.

*Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger*

Hatte mir nicht allzuviel davon versprochen aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit thematisch und inszenatorisch ähnlich gestrickten Langweilern wie Van Helsing oder weiter entfernt auch die Twilight-Saga. Die gute Nachricht daher: Hänsel und Gretel toppt sie mit Leichtigkeit. Das will für sich allein noch nicht viel heißen, aber es ist wirklich ein überraschend guter Actioner geworden, was auch an den Hauptdarstellern liegt. Jeremy Renner hat diese spitzbübisch-jungenhafte Art die ihn schon in The Hurt Locker oder bei den Avengers auszeichnete; Gemma Arterton ist mit reizendem Dekollete und großen Rehaugen einfach zum anbeißen. Ruppige Action, erstaunlich expliziter Splatter und eine angesichts dessen noch erstaunlichere 16er Einstufung lassen kaum Wünsche offen.

Ach doch, einen schon: die Spielzeit ist mit grad mal 88 Minuten recht kurz geraten. So gibt es zwar keine Längen und es passiert ständig was, aber den Darstellern bleibt keinerlei Raum zur Entfaltung, praktisch alle bleiben blass obwohl sie durchaus mit Spielfreude aufwarten. Die zusätzlichen Minuten der Extended hätten hier schon in der Kinofassung drin sein MÜSSEN, generell wären 10 bis 15 Minuten mehr nicht verkehrt gewesen. Das ist allerdings durchaus auch als Lob zu sehen, denn wenn man von einem Film mehr sehen will kann er so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2014)

The Counsellor (2013)

Film ohne happy end.
nachdem er also die ganze zeit einfach vor sich her erzählt, und eigentlich nicht wirklich viel action bietet, kommt das ende und schlägt dir ins gesicht.
der film lässt einen mit einem gefühl von leere, wut und ahnungslosigkeit zurück, was mir persönlich gar nicht gefällt.

ich persönlich habe die story nicht ganz verstanden, gab meiner meinung nach ein paar ungereihmtheiten. könnte aber auch an meiner müdigkeit gelgen haben. ich habe aber auch keine lust mir den film nochmals anzusehen, weil egal wieso und warum es so ist wie es ist, dass ende ist einfach nur "unschön".

6/10


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Mai 2014)

*Kick-Ass 2*

Vorab: Ich hab es diesmal "richtig" gemacht, d.h. erst die Comics gelesen und dann den Film geschaut. Somit nehm ich auch auf die Vorlage Bezug. Wohltuenderweise hält sich der Film in vielen Teilen an die Comics, welche aus der Miniserie Kick-Ass 2 sowie dem Hit Girl-Spin Off bestehen. In letzterem versucht Mindy die Alltagssorgen zu bestehen, welche sich nicht alle mit Fäusten und Schwertern aus der Welt schaffen lassen. Der Film vermischt das mit dem Rachefeldzug von "The Motherfucker" - ehemals "Red Mist" - gegen Kick-Ass. Das Problem dabei wie schon im Comic: Die Grunstimmung kommt weit weniger grotesk und parodistisch daher, der eigentlich total vertrottelte Bösewicht wirkt hier trotz seines tuntigen Kostüms weit ernster, was irgendwie nie so recht passen will. Ebenso wie die Superhelden ohne Superkräfte, die einfach nur zum Fremdschämen aussehen, jedoch viel zu ernst präsentiert werden. Ein leidiges Erbe aus der Comic-Vorlage, welche sich leider eben deutlich ernster nimmt als noch im ersten Teil. Am besten sind dann auch die Szenen wo sich Mindy fieser Attacken der örtlichen Highschool-Schlampen erwehrt (Stichwort: Kotzstab).

Insgesamt hält sich der Film recht eng an die Vorlage(n), einige Dinge jedoch wurden auffällig abgeändert: im Film werden (Gott sei Dank, hier ging mir der Comic deutlich zu weit) keine Kinder erschossen, Captain Stars and Stripes ist im Comic todernst, im Film hingegen "dank" Jim Carrey eher psychotisch und auch das Finale findet nicht am Times Square statt wie im Comic sondern in Motherfuckers Unterschlupf. Die restlichen Änderungen (Big Daddy ist im Comic ein Spinner, im Film ein richtiger Cop etc.) sind den Abweichungen des ersten Teils geschuldet und mussten der Logik halber fortgeführt werden. Der Gewaltgrad ist zeigefreudig, jedoch im "Gibt Schlimmeres"-Rahmen; einige Szenen im ersten Teil stehen in nichts nach. Warum der 2. Teil dann trotzdem eine 18er Freigabe erhalten hat (gegenüber der 16er des 1. Films) ist wohl mit der insgesamt düstereren und weniger ironischen Grundstimmung zu erklären, zumal eine Vergewaltigung angedeutet wird.

Fazit: Kommt, auch bedingt durch die Comic-Vorlage, nicht ganz an den ersten Teil ran. Zu ernst wird alles präsentiert, zu wenig will die Superheldengroteske daher stimmig wirken. Zumal natürlich der Aha-Effekt des Vorgängers fehlt, aber damit kämpfen alle Fortsetzungen. Allerdings taugt auch dieser Film ohne Weiteres für einen unterhaltsamen, gewalttätigen DVD-Abend. Tipp: Abspann bis zum Ende laufen lassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Mai 2014)

Der Schatzplanet (2002) 
Walt Disney

Ist vor 12 Jahren total an mir vorbeigegangen, sodass ich dachte der wär neu auf Dvd erschienen.
überraschen guter film durchaus empfehlenswert.

8/10


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Land
Neuer Name
Frisches Blut

"Twilight trifft auf Tarantino" Damit wird geworben vorne 
"Der beste Vampirfilm seit die nach hat ihren Preis" wird geworben hinten

war 1 von 2 Filmen vom Trash Film Aktion von Saturn.

Es ist die FSK18 Version Uncut Version

Ist wohl der Nachfolger von nem Film 5 Menschen die zum überleben bluttrinken müssen sind auf der Flucht vor dem Gesetz.

Story leidet bissel hätten mehr draus machen können.



Spoiler



Dabei finden sie in einer Vorstadt richtige vampire die bissel degeneriert sind aufgrund von inzest und junge leute auf dem highway aufnehmen sie betäuben ihr blut trinken und deren blut geben. 1 von 3 überlebt und dadurch gibt es frisches blut in der Stadt. Die Vampire auf der Flucht kämpfen gegen die Dorf Vampire und am schluss gewinnen natürlich nach sehr viel blut und verlieren leute und am schluss finden sie raus das sie selbst wenn sie angeschossen werden und dran sterben irgendwie wieder aufstehen. Da kam ich mit der Story nicht mehr mit ^^



2/5 story war bissel komisch dafür vampire szenen okay 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der titel ist ähnlich wie shoot em up genauso wie das cover - man versuchte wohl damals von dem film der im kino lief den erfolg sich zu leihen 

"Wild,Skrupellos und total Bescheuert" damit wird vorne geworben und sie haben recht.

Bei einem Auftrag des Killer-Duos Max (Ramunas Rudokas) und Sylvester (Kestutis Jakstas) stoßen die Unterwelt des Verbrechens und das Showgeschäft zusammen. Ihre Mission ist die Wiederbeschaffung einer Drogenlieferung ohne sich von den vollbusigen Schönheiten, die ihnen bei ihrem Auftrag reihenweise über den Weg laufen, ablenken zu lassen. Neben gefährlichen Liebschaften erwarten die beiden aber auch zahlreiche Widersacher, die ihnen ans Leder und somit schleunigst ins Jenseits befördert werden wollen.

der film nutzt ein ähnliches kapitelsystem wie pulp fiction also passt nicht alles chronologisch 

war ganz witzig - die action passte, der schräge humor passte - erinnert mich bissel an in china essen die hunde und snatch vom humor her 


4/5


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Mai 2014)

*Johnny Mnemonic*

Alter Dystopiestreifen von Anfang der 90er mit Keanu Reeves, als er noch jung und ansehnlich war. Er spielt eine Art Cyberkurier, der mittels Implantat Informationen im Kopf transportieren kann. Hinter dem sind dann auch Auftragskiller und Yakuza her. Der Film ist recht solide, wenn auch kein großer Klassiker. Allerdings holt er einen - wenn man die Zeit erlebt hat - volle Kanne in die damalige Ära zurück, wo noch davon ausgegangen wurde dass wir alle mit Cyberbrillen (Occulus Rift lässt grüßen) im Internet surfen, welches aber keine eindimensionalen Webseiten beherbergt, sondern einen mehrdimensionalen Cyberspace.

Es gibt einige härtere Gewaltszenen, weswegen der Film auch heute noch ab 18 freigegeben ist. Bei einer Neuprüfung sollte allerdings eine 16er rausspringen, da gibts deutlich Härteres.

Insgesamt ok für einen "nostalgischen" Videoabend. Am besten danach gleich noch "Hackers" anschauen, passend zum Thema.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Mai 2014)

*Savages (Extended Version)*

Seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder einen Film von Oliver Stone geschaut. Es geht um 2 Drogenproduzenten und deren hübsche Gespielin (die den Film im Off auch quasi erzählt), welche sich nach unbeschwerten Jahren in den Klauen eines mexikanischen Mafia-Kartells wiederfinden, deren Chefin von Salma Hayek gespielt wird. Die Inszenierung ist typisch Stone: bunte Farben, schnelle Schnitte, wackelige Einstellungen - Videoclip-Ästhetik vom Feinsten. Die Kulisse der kalifornischen Küste ist aber auch dafür prädestiniert. Schauspielerisch ist der Film bis in Nebenrollen sehr gut besetzt, grad John Travolta als schmierig-korrupter Bulle sowie Benicio del Toro als Mafiakiller sind die heimlichen Stars. In Deutschland erschien der Film neben der Kinofassung als längere Extended-Fassung, welche im Gegensatz zur KF eine 18er Freigabe trägt. Durchaus zurecht, es gibt hier und da einige härtere Szenen die aus der meist eher ruhigen Erzählung umso deutlicher herausstechen. Der Soundtrack ist klasse, mal ruhig mal treibend, immer passend.

Trotz oder wegen einer Lauflänge von deutlich über 2 Stunden kam bei mir keine Langeweile auf, die Inszenierung sorgt stets dafür dass das Interesse wach bleibt. So war es ein gefälliger DVD-Abend und ich kann den Film ohne Weiteres empfehlen. Einzig die komplett unreflektierte Verharmlosung von (weichen) Drogen stieß mir irgendwie auf, obwohl ich keinerlei Moralapostel-Attitüden hege. Gras ist ungefährlich und bringt nen Haufen Zaster, nebenbei wird man zur Legende wenn man gutes Dope anbaut. Fertig. So wird es die ganze Zeit rübergebracht. Aber gut, kann man mit leben, da der Film wie gesagt eh nur für Erwachsene geeignet ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

Wolf of Wall Street.

Genialer Film, tolle Schauspieler (Jonah Hill hatte sich die Oscar Nominierung sehr verdient!), passende Musik und ein großartiger Leonardo Di Caprio. Ich hätte ihm nach dieser Vorstellung den Oscar gewünscht, aber er kann vollkommen zufrieden sein. Die 3 Stunden waren so schnell rum..


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2014)

*Die BMX-Bande (BMX-Bandits)*

Einer DER Filme meiner Kindheit, endlich auf Blu Ray erhältlich und gestern zum ersten Mal meinen eigenen Kindern gezeigt. Es geht um 3 Jugendliche auf BMX-Rädern (Nicole Kidman in ihrer ersten großen Rolle) welche sich mit ein paar trotteligen Gaunern herumschlagen müssen und versuchen, Geld für eine eigene Rennstrecke zu sammeln. Der Film erschien quasi als reinste Werbung für die Anfang der 80er gerade populär werdenden BMX-Fahrräder und ist von der Story her ungefähr so gehaltvoll wie ein Steven Seagal-Streifen. Das macht aber nix, denn der Rest ist einfach Kult. Die Räder an sich als heimliche Stars natürlich (welche immer wieder mit gelungenen Nahaufnahmen, etwa unterhalb der Kette, stilvoll in Szene gesetzt werden), die beiden Deppen-Gangster die für ein paar Lacher gut sind und auch der 80er Soundtrack, der mir heute noch Gänsehaut versucht. Nicht zu vergessen die wundervolle Landschaft der australischen Küste.

Fazit: Toller Jugendfilm für alle Altersklassen, der auch heute noch prächtig unterhalten kann. Von HD merkt man aufgrund des Alters natürlich nicht allzuviel außer dass die 80er typische Körnung teilweise in scharf zu sehen ist, das stört aber wie schon bei Robocop nicht die Bohne. Kann man sich auch nach über 30 Jahren (Gott bin ich alt) immer wieder anschauen:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2014)

Da heute mein Filmsonntag ist habe ich mal angefangen mit Olympus has Fallen und White House Down.

Beide Filme kamen ja zeitnah mit "identischer" Thematik, welcher Film nun besser ist, ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Allerdings hatte WHD rund 80 Millionen Dollar Budget mehr, ich frage mich nur wofür die des verschleudert haben? Nutten, Koks, Partys? Im Film sehe ich davon nichts.

Mir persönlich hat OHF wesentlich besser gefallen, was nicht nur daran liegt das ich ein Gerard Butler Fanboy bin.
+Die "Terroristen" waren kreativer, Ziele waren nachvollziehbarer
+Höherer bzw. passender Gewaltgrad
+Spannende Stürmung des weißen Hauses
+Storyauflösung
+Schauspielerische Leistungen fand ich stärker

-Die Schüsse des Flugzeugs sahen so mies aus

Letzendlich war OHF kein überragender Film punktet im direkten Vergleich aber stärker, da WHD so viele Inhalte bietet die mir missfallen.
-Nerviges 11-Jähriges Kind, welches auf "cool" macht.
-EXTREM vorhersehbare Aktionen, alá wer ein Verräter ist
-Dafür das des weiße Haus sooooo sicher ist, haben die "Terroristen" zu leichtes Spiel.
-Nervige/stereotypische Bösewichte alá Hacker, Nazi (Öhhh schwarzer Präsidenthass. - innovativ hahaha), kindische Rachemotive
-Plakative Rachemotive
-Die Kapitolexplosion sah so schlecht aus
-Präsidentenlimusine ist Panzerfaustfest, aber ein Panzer schmilzt...

+Der Schnorres von Carl 
+Der Präsident ist geil, übelste Ghettowurzeln mit der Panzerfaust in der Hand aus dem Auto im Driveby.  (Dickes Plus)



Im Endeffekt unterhaltsame 3-4 Stunden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2014)

Da heute mein Filmsonntag ist habe ich mal angefangen mit Olympus has Fallen und White House Down.

Beide Filme kamen ja zeitnah mit "identischer" Thematik, welcher Film nun besser ist, ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Allerdings hatte WHD rund 80 Millionen Dollar Budget mehr, ich frage mich nur wofür die des verschleudert haben? Nutten, Koks, Partys? Im Film sehe ich davon nichts.

Mir persönlich hat OHF wesentlich besser gefallen, was nicht nur daran liegt das ich ein Gerard Butler Fanboy bin.
+Die "Terroristen" waren kreativer, Ziele waren nachvollziehbarer
+Höherer bzw. passender Gewaltgrad
+Spannende Stürmung des weißen Hauses
+Storyauflösung
+Schauspielerische Leistungen fand ich stärker

-Die Schüsse des Flugzeugs sahen so mies aus

Letzendlich war OHF kein überragender Film punktet im direkten Vergleich aber stärker, da WHD so viele Inhalte bietet die mir missfallen.
-Nerviges 11-Jähriges Kind, welches auf "cool" macht.
-EXTREM vorhersehbare Aktionen, alá wer ein Verräter ist
-Dafür das des weiße Haus sooooo sicher ist, haben die "Terroristen" zu leichtes Spiel.
-Nervige/stereotypische Bösewichte alá Hacker, Nazi (Öhhh schwarzer Präsidenthass. - innovativ hahaha), kindische Rachemotive
-Plakative Rachemotive
-Die Kapitolexplosion sah so schlecht aus
-Präsidentenlimusine ist Panzerfaustfest, aber ein Panzer schmilzt...

+Der Schnorres von Carl 
+Der Präsident ist geil, übelste Ghettowurzeln mit der Panzerfaust in der Hand aus dem Auto im Driveby.  (Dickes Plus)



Im Endeffekt unterhaltsame 3-4 Stunden


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2014)

beide filme sind schrott. ohf ist etwas "lustiger" gestaltet

ansonsten: totaler schrott


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2014)

Hab bei White House Down nur mal im Vorbeigehen aus dem Augenwinkel geschaut und mit Grausen wieder weggesehen. Sah nach dem üblichen Blockbuster-Murks aus, viel zu harmlose Schießereien (man will ja keine zu hohe Altersfreigabe) und überhaupt - wen interessiert heut noch das Weiße Haus bzw. wer kann noch Sympathien dafür entwickeln nach den NSA-Enthüllungen und allem? Nein danke, ich glaub da hab ich nix verpasst wenn ich das nicht gesehen hab.

Apropos nix verpasst:

*Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers*

Als ü30-Comicfan wurde es natürlich auch Zeit, diese neueste Verfilmung des X Men-Universums mal gesehen zu haben. Angetan hab ich mir zusammen mit meiner Liebsten die Kinofassung. Die hat uns stark enttäuscht, muss ich leider schon vorab sagen. Wolverine wetzt seine Krallen nach einem kurzen Kanada-Intermezzo diesmal in Japan, wo er die Enkelin eines alten und kranken Konzernchefs, dem er im 2. WK in Nagasaki das Leben rettete, vor der Yakuza schützen will. Eine Mutantin namens Viper mischt auch noch mit und der verstorben geglaubte Konzernchef kommt auch nochmal zu Wort. So wird dann gehauen und gestochen was das Zeug hält, was durchaus ansehnlich ist.

Aber: Wenn man die Comicvorlage nicht kennt fragt man sich (zumindest ging es uns so) ständig was das Ganze eigentlich soll. Stereotype Japaner - zarte Frau, tätowierter Yakuza, korrupter Politiker usw. - von denen einem keiner irgendwie sympathisch wird. Eine böse Mutantin die so blass bleibt wie kein anderer in den X Men-Filmen... und das will was heißen bei hunderten Mutanten in dieser Reihe. Ein Endkampf der wie schon im ersten Spin Off irgendwie deplaziert wirkt und zu dick aufträgt. Und ein Wolverine, der zwar mangels weiterer Mutanten viel Screentime bekommt, diese aber weitgehend mit Knurren und Klauen ausfahren verbringt.

Fazit: Kann man sich mal anschauen, aber wie schon der erste Ableger Origins verliert auch Weg des Kriegers deutlich im Vergleich zur regulären X Men-Reihe. Es gibt einfach nichts was besser gelungen ist und so langsam stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Sinn dieser Spin Offs (außer noch mehr Geld verdienen halt). Da schau ich mir lieber nochmal die ersten beiden X Men-Teile an. Dort wirkt Wolverine auch noch nicht so überladen, egal ob an Muskeln oder schlechter Laune.

Ach ja: laut schnittberichte.com gibt es noch eine Unrated-Fassung, die 12 Minuten länger ist. Diese soll wohl wesentlich runder sein als die eben besprochene Kinofassung.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2014)

300 rise of an empire.


Spoiler



die eine szene mit dem pferd auf dem boot kam mir so vor all würde ich assassins creed spielen. kleine cutscene wo man sieht wo der zwischen boss steht dann ein zurück schwenken wo man den weg dahin erkennen kann. und natürlich ein brennendes schiff.



american hustle.
musste ich nach ca. 35 min abbrechen. eingenickt.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2014)

Source Code.

Ich hab geweint, so ein verdammt guter Film. <3


----------



## Fremder123 (4. August 2014)

*Wir sind die Millers*

Eine Familienkomödie der etwas anderen Art. Es geht um einen Drogendealer (verkauft "nur" Gras, was in Hollywood-Logik scheinbar harmlos genug ist um immer noch Sympathien beim Zuschauer zu erzeugen), der nach einem missglückten Rettungsversuch ausgeraubt wird und nun komplett ohne Geld und Drogen dasteht. Seinem Boss schuldet er daher 43.000 $ und wird von diesem gezwungen, eine beträchtliche Menge neues Gras von Mexiko in die USA zu schmuggeln - in einem Wohnmobil. Um nicht aufzufallen rekrutiert er den Nerd aus der Nachbarwohnung als seinen Sohn, eine Straßengöre als Tochter und Jennifer Aniston in Form einer abgebrannten Stripperin als seine Frau. Anfangs geht auch alles recht reibungslos ab, jedoch hat der Drogenboss ihn belogen und der der Deal mit den Mexikanern läuft anders als geplant.

Soviel zur (belanglosen) Story. Die ist wie zu erwarten nur Mittel zum Zweck, was nicht die Bohne stört. Grund, sich den Film anzuschauen, ist vielmehr die derbe und punktgenaue Komik wie man sie eben von Judd Apatow & Co. kennt - sprich wer den anzüglichen Humor von Hangover mag kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten. Obwohl ich den Film allein schaute hab ich mehrfach laut gelacht dass die Meerschweinchen im Zimmer erschrocken zusammenzuckten. Witzige Dialoge und ordentliche Situationskomik sorgen für einen vergnüglichen Filmabend. Und die letzte Szene rettet dann auch vor einem unpassend süßlichen Ende, was dem Gesamtvergnügen spürbar gut tut.

*Das ist das Ende*

Ein Film, welcher derart mit Hollywood-Stars und bekannten Musikern vollgestopft ist, dass allein schon das schwer zu überbieten sein dürfte. Obendrein spielen sich alle selbst. Seth Rogen hat hier wirklich eine beeindruckende Riege um sich geschart, von denen der Großteil allerdings nach wenigen Minuten auch schon wieder draufgeht, allen voran Michael Cera und, ja, Rihanna herself. Denn die Apokalypse beginnt just an jenem Abend, als James Franco in seinem neuen Luxusheim Einweihung feiert und die geballte Prominenz Hof hält. Übrig von der ersten Zerstörungswelle bleiben dann erstmal 6 Typen, die sich in Francos Haus verschanzen und um ihr Überleben sowie gegen zunehmende Differenzen untereinander kämpfen. Nach und nach dezimiert sich die illustre Riege dann auch auf unterschiedlichste Weise.

Jaaaaa, Story darf man hier nicht erwarten, aber bei dem Ensemble wird das wohl auch niemand. Es ist einfach ein Partyfilm den man am besten feuchtfröhlich mit den Kumpels begießt. Ich hab ihn allein angesehen und da war der Effekt leider nicht ganz so wie erhofft. Angesichts der "komödiantischen Kompetenz" hätte ich ein Gagfeuerwerk erster Güte erwartet, leider hielten sich die Brüller doch etwas in Grenzen. Denn oft (zu oft) ergehen sich die Weicheier in hysterischem Gekreisch was schon mal auf die Nerven gehen kann. Die teils harten Gewaltszenen wollen bei aller Überdrehtheit zudem nicht so richtig passen (und ich bin sonst ein "Fan" ebensolcher). Denkwürdige Szenen gab es natürlich dennoch einige, speziell als Emma Watson als Überlebende eintrifft, eine (Anti-)Vergewaltigungsdiskussion mitbekommt, sich axtschwingend der letzten Getränke bemächtigt und Craig Robinson lakonisch kommentiert "Hermine hat all unser Gras geklaut" ist das schon derbe witzig. Ansonsten bleiben viele Gags aus oder sind eben einfach nur derbe. Ein wenig schade, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Dennoch ohne Zweifel ein toller Partyfilm, aber eben dort ist er dann auch am besten aufgehoben. Im Vergleich (hab beide nacheinander geschaut) sind die "Millers" deutlich lustiger. Erstaunlich aber wahr.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. August 2014)

*2 Guns*

Beworben als Actionkomödie mit Denzel Washington und Mark Wahlberg entpuppte sich der Film eher als Actionthriller mit kleinen (wirklich kleinen) humoristischen Einlagen. Und genau hier liegt für mich auf das Problem: der Film kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden. Mit anderen Erwartungen mag das funktionieren, aber ich hatte halt etwas anderes im Sinn als puren Zynismus und teils erstaunlich harte Szenen. Für sich gesehen ist der Streifen recht unterhaltsam, dafür sorgen schon allein die Hauptdarsteller. Die beiden sind aber auch die einzigen die es überhaupt schaffen sowas wie Sypathie für sich zu gewinnen. Der Rest blieb mir erstaunlich egal.

Insgesamt kann man eine Art Verbeugung vor den Buddy-Komödien der 80er und 90er darin sehen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für einen launigen Abend auf der Couch durchaus geeignet, allerdings nix was im Gedächtnis haften bleibt.


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2014)

Mal wieder: "Two-Lane Blacktop"

Früher! Da war ein Drehbuch wie "Two-Lane Blacktop" DIE Titelstory eines Magazines wie des "Esquires". Wenig früher hatte ein kleiner, unabhängig produzierter Film wie "Easy Rider" für DIE Sensation gesorgt - ein kleiner, unabhängiger Film wurde ein BLOCKBUSTER und zeigte der überalteten Hollywood-Generation, wo es lang ging.

Das waren die '70er. Kino verlor Marktanteile an das TV; große Traditionsunternehmen schlossen die Pforten. Die Idioten, die "Easy Rider" mit wenig Geld gedreht und dafür weltweit für Rendite sorgten, schienen die Rettung! Und das waren sie auch! In der Folge gab es die interessantesten, wirresten, wahnsinnigsten Streifen, die jemals das Licht Hollywoods erblicken sollten - man nennt es bis heute "New Hollywood"!

Man muß kaum einen irrwitzigen Streifen wie "Apocalypse Now" erwähnen. Oder "Raging Bull". Ein filmischer Amoklauf wie der unvergleichliche "The Wild Bunch" ist kaum ohne diese neue Ausrichtung Hollywoods zu erklären. In diesem Klima ohne Einflußnahme in Sachen "Kommerz" entstanden "Taxi Driver" und "Sorcerer". Und natürlich auch "The Godfather" oder "Jaws", während im B-Movie-Bereich ein Romero mit "Night of the living dead" den Aufstand probte. Ein unbekannter kleiner Italo-Ami namens Martin Scorsese drehte in diesem Klima seinen "Mean Streets" mit den ebenso seinerzeit unbekannten Hauptdarstellern Harvey Keitel und Robert DeNiro. Wie geil war denn bitte diese Film-Zeit?

In den Film-Wirren nach "Easy Rider" entstand denn auch "Two-Lane Blacktop". Das bezeichnet ein Auto; einen '56er Chevy; für Strassenrennen ausgelegt. Seine Begleiter sind "der Fahrer", "der Mechaniker" und "das Mädchen".

Jupp, so werden die Hauptpersonen später in den Credits aufgelistet - Namen gibt es keine. Story auch nicht: Ein "GTO"-Fahrer (in den Credits "GTO" genannt) fordert Fahrer und Mechaniker zum Duell heraus. Es folgt ein "Road-Movie"; eine Moment-Aufnahme durch das Amerika der '70er - und stärker als in "Easy Rider" eine Schilderung der absoluten Freiheit, ohne sich zu verkaufen - und er erinnert uns daran, was für diese Freiheit aufgegeben werden muß!

"Easy Rider" steht für sich! Man muß das Ding nicht "verstehen" oder als "gut" empfinden. In der überalteten Hollywood-Tradition steht er einsam und alleine dar: Abseits jedes Hollywood-Tempels produziert, zeigte er tatsächlich das erste Mal in realistischer Weise die damalige Generation - und fuhr sie gleichzeitig an die Wand! In "Easy Rider" kiffen erstmals in der Filmgeschichte die Helden auf natürliche Art und Weise, ohne sich gegenseitig umzubringen. Gleichzeitig ist es ein "Verrat" an der Hippie-Generation: Die "Helden" schmuggeln Kokain im Tank (wird am Anfang des Films per Kondom in den mit US-Flagge verzierten Tank eingeführt: "Wir ficken Amerika!"), um möglichst viel Gewinn zu erzielen und sich danach zur Ruhe in Mexiko zu setzen! Selbstkritischer Monolog in "Easy Rider": "We fucked it up!" 
Damit ist gemeint, daß auch die "Easy Rider"-Helden eben nicht nach der "Revolution" suchen, sondern das "System" ausnutzen, um genau gemäß der Regeln des Kapitalismus ihr Vermögen zu machen. Sie scheitern an "Spießern", die diese langhaarigen Rebellen just for fun von den Motorrädern schießen. Großartiger Film - mit dem ersten "Song-Soundtrack" der Filmgeschichte!

Hellmans "Two-Lane Blacktop" ist ein Gegenentwurf. Die namenslosen Helden hinterfragen nicht; sie bekommen auch nichts - sie existieren nur. Nämlich auf der Rennstrecke, wenn ihr "Two-Lane Blacktop" das weitere Einkommen garantiert. Und so cruisen sie über die Straßen Amerikas, wo sie auf "GTO" und "The Girl" stoßen. Mit "GTO" (ein Handlungsreisender, der endlich mal was aufregendes erlebt) wetten sie um die Karre; mit dem "Girl" entsteht eine flüchtige Liebschaft am Wegesrand - unbedeutend im Sinne der absoluten Freiheit, die das "Two-Lane Blacktop" garantiert. 

"Two-Lane Blacktop" erzählt nichts - er zeigt! Nämlich absolute Freiheit; absolute Ungebundenheit! Er zeigt die Flüchtigkeit von Begegnungen; die völlige Zufälligkeit von Freundschaften und deren beiläufiges Zerbrechen; selbst kurze, absolut zufällige Liebschaften. Am Ende (und das ist kein Spoiler) ist das Nichts. 

Dieser Exkurs über den nihilistischen Inhalt der Freiheit ist allerdings so gut fotografiert, daß man ihn mehrmals gesehen haben muß! Der Streifen wertet nicht; es gibt keinerlei "Spießer", die die "Helden" wie in "Easy Rider" abhalten - er zeigt eben die absolute Freiheit, die mit dem Verlust jeglicher Bindung bezahlt werden muß. 

Ich kenne nix vergleichbares. "Two-Lane Blacktop" ist ein Unikum; selbst im drogenverwirrtem Dunstrausch des "New Hollywoods" ist der einmalig! Sollte man mindestens ein mal gesehen haben - und den vergißt man nie mehr; mindestens die toll fotografierten Bilder graben sich ins Gedächtnis ein!

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPbqV9CgV9s[/youtube]


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. September 2014)

*Godzilla* is back - so könnte eine mögliche Überschrift lauten, denn die Verwandtschaft zu den japanischen Filmen ist unübersehbar und die waren Trash auf jeglicher Ebene. Von daher sollte man hier kein Hochglanzfilmchen im Stil der ganzen Comicadaptionen jüngster Tage erwarten. Das bekommt man nämlich hier nicht, auch wenn einem der Vorspann an Hulk erinnert oder ging es nur mir so? Die Story passt, wie für solche Streifen üblich, auf die halbe Seite eines Bierdeckels. Umso überraschender ist dann aber doch die Entwicklung des Films und der durchaus ruhige Szenenaufbau. Bitte hier nicht verwechseln mit langatmig oder langweilig, denn der Film schafft es die Spannung immer mehr aufzubauen. Von der Warte war ich positiv überrascht. Das Ganze wird zudem tontechnisch noch superb untermalt, mit teilweise echt heftigen Tiefbassattacken oder eher einer Batterie an Salven. Wenn dieser Godzilla loslegt, dann wischt er mit Emmerichs Version definitiv den Boden. Allein der erste Schrei vom "Gott aller Monster" lässt einem Gänsehaut bekommen - fantastisch.

Wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatte und hier ist viel Schatten, denn der Film ist streckenweise so düster, dass es einfach nur dunkel ist. Ich habe während des Films zwei mal an den Bildeinstellungen meines kalibrierten Beamers rumgemacht, um ein bissl Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Bild aufgraute und man genauso wenig sehen konnte. Dazwischen sind allerdings auch Szenen die schön hell und scharf sind, von daher ist mein Gesamteindruck etwas verhalten. Ohne Frage sieht man mehr, als im unsäglichen zweiten AvP, aber überzeugt hat mich dieses extrem dunkle Bild nur 2x, als Godzilla loslegte. Denn da wurde es kurz taghell im sonst komplett dunklen Raum. Hach das erinnerte mich dann auch wieder an die alten Trashgranaten aus Japan. Ich war allerdings froh, dass ich nicht zur 3D Version gegriffen habe, denn das kann bei soviel dunklen Szenen nur ein Reinfall werden, denn die Brillen schlucken noch mehr Licht.

Aufgrund Vanilla Disc, sind die Extras einfach nur mau, aber das ist ja mittlerweile leider Standard.

*Fazit:* Würdiger Neuanfang eines alten Themas, welches filmisch sehr gut umgesetzt wurde, bildtechnisch nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte, aber dafür mit einer hervorragenden Tonspur aufwarten kann. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf einen weiteren Teil und vergebe aufgrund hohem Unterhaltungswert *8,5/10* Monstern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2014)

The Raid

 

Ein indonesischer Indie Action Film über ein Einsatzkommando, dass ein Apartmenthaus in nem Armenviertel in Indonesien einnehmen muss. Dieses ist aber von der Drogenmafia besetzt, also kommt es zum Kampf. Alles dreht sich dabei um eine Hauptperson, die ein Teil dieses Kommandos ist.

 

Ein überragender Action Film mit genial inszenierten Kampfszenen, egal ob mit oder ohne Waffe. Die Story wird einem nicht ins Gesicht gedrückt, im Vordergrund stehen die Kämpfe. Was auch wirklich passend ist. Endlich mal wieder ein Action Film, der dem Genre auch gerecht wird. Kann es eigentlich jedem empfehlen, eines sei aber gesagt. Wer nicht so auf Brutalität (nicht übertrieben wohlgemerkt) steht, sollte sich es 2 Mal überlegen. Es gibt da so gut wie keine Grenze.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2014)

@Sh1k4ri: Bei "The Raid" muß man mal wieder aufpassen, was man sich da ins Haus holt. Es gibt (auch im Ausland) die unterschiedlichsten Versionen, wobei fast immer die Version mit der Musik des "Linkin' Park"-Typen gekürzt und umgeschnitten sind (guter Anhaltspunkt ist die Auftaktszene mit der Hinrichtung: Werden alle 5 Typen über den Jordan geleitet, ist's trotz der neuen Musik "uncut"; fehlt da bei genauerer Betrachtung ein Opfer, dann war es der "R-Rated-Cut", der TEILWEISE nochmals überarbeitet in Europa zum Einsatz kam. Hierzulande bietet nur die "Ultimate Edition" von Koch die Originalfassung; ansonsten die BD von Momentum aus UK oder die Sony aus USA. Bei der Sony-Fassung kann man dann gleich noch zwischen dem Original- und dem "verwestlichen" Shinoda-Score von wegen Musikuntermalung wählen. Du siehst, als Filmfreak und absolutem Fan des Streifens dreht man da durch. Argh! Ugh! Noch schlimmer geht's nur beim schon erwähnten "Ong Bak" (Thailand, Australien, UK und USA ungeschnitten; Rest der Welt vermasselt; 4 Minuten fehlen und obendrein anderer Schnitt und andere Musik) und John Woos "Red Cliff", wo die "internationale" Fassung mal eben um knapp 130 Minuten(!) gekürzt ist, wovon die englische Disc immerhin 125 Minuten wiederherstellte (britische Zensur wegen "zu harter Tierstunts") und nur die HongKong- und US-Disc tatsächlich alles enthält).

Gute Asien-Titel haben es nach wie vor schwer, wenn es sich um Actioner handelt... und "The Raid" ist ein fieser, gemeiner und ungemein gut gemachter Drecksack von einem Action-Film ("Dredd" wurde zeitgleich gedreht und sollte unbedingt im Doppelpack mit "The Raid" genossen werden - selbe Thematik; zwei großartig fiese Actioneers, die sich nix schenken)! Mit dem Nachfolger "The Raid 2" konnte ich übrigens überhaupt nix anfangen; das war dauernde Keilerei mit ca. 30 Gegnern, wobei alle nur um den Helden herumstanden, bis der wieder einen oder zwei umhaute, während der Rest zuguckte, um dann nachzurücken. Auch kein "Raid" mehr; stattdessen "Undercover"-Story...

 

Zum Topic nach dem "Rant":

 

Wer (2013)

 

Erscheint demnächst von Ascot/Elite und ist zugleich "Highlight" als auch komplettes Ärgernis. Zu den positiven Aspekten: Diese "Werwolf"-Variation erfindet das Genre zwar nicht unbedingt neu, ist aber dennoch hochspannend und bügelt zum Glück jene Scharten aus, die "Twilight" und "Vampire Diaries" hinterlassen haben: Dieser Werwolf ist fies, böse und gemein und keinesfalls "romantisches Love-Objekt"; das Viech kennt nur eines: Töten... und sich vielleicht dabei paaren oder umgekehrt. 

Wäre mehr als ok - wenn denn die "cleveren" Filmemacher nicht auf die total dämliche Idee gekommen wären, das Ding im "Found Footage"-Style einzuleiten und auch danach alles mit wackeliger Handkamera zu drehen, obwohl es völlig unangebracht und unnötig ist. Schnelle Zooms inkl. Wackelei zerstören denn auch schön jegliche Immersion des Zuschauers in den Handlungsszenen - "Found-Footage-Optik" in Spielfilmszenen! Auf so eine bescheuerte Idee muß man erst einmal kommen!

Der Film ist ansehenswert TROTZ seiner Machart; er wäre sehr viel besser, wenn er "herkömmlich" gefilmt wäre. Wem bei solcher sinnfreier Wackelei schlecht wird oder aus gutem Grund dieses Prinzip eh ablehnt, aber dennoch Bock auf einen guten Werwolf-Thriller hat, sei an "Dog Soldiers" verwiesen - oder gar an die beste Herausarbeitung des Themas von 1931 namens "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" von Mamoulian mit dem unvergleichlichen Frederic March...


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls gesehen: "November Man"

 

Pierce Brosnan ist alt - und genauso altmodisch ist dieser nicht ganz stilsicher inszenierte, jedoch durchaus unterhaltsame "Spy Thriller", dessen Story man ca. 20 Minuten nach Ansehen schon komplett vergessen hat.

Brosnan ist ein CIA-Agent im Ruhestand, den die Umstände zwingen, nochmals aktiv zu werden. Jeglicher "Bond"-Charme ist einem abgeklärtem Nihilismus gewichen, als der ehemalige "Lehrer" gegen seinen ehemaligen "Schüler" antritt, um ein ehemaliges Bond-Girl (Olga Kurylenko - da fällt mir jedesmal die Zunge auf den Boden...) zu schützen.

 

Das sind ein paar Twists, ein Haufen netter Szenen, mehr als solide inszenierte Action und natürlich Olga (*örks*) - mehr braucht es nicht, um mich ca. 100 Minuten glücklich zu machen. Erwähnte ich schon Olga (*örks*)? Da habe ich schon weitaus schlechteres gesehen - und weitaus weniger unterhaltsames!

 

Kein großer Wurf - aber kann man sich durchaus wohlwollend ansehen. Wer mehr "Inhalt" bei Actionfilmen braucht, schaue sich den vortrefflichen "Hummingbird" mit Jason Statham an (nur 6.2 in der Imdb?! Sind alle Action-Fans mittlerweile nur noch hirntod oda watt, um so einen Film nicht mehr schätzen zu können? Verstehe diese Wertungen eh nicht mehr - was absolut durchschnittliches ist nun mal eine 5; nicht mehr oder weniger. "Hummingbird" mit seiner vielschichtigen Story stagniert auf 6.2; der Original-"The Mechanic" mit Charles Bronson auf 7.0; ein Dohf-Geschoss wie "Transformers" hingegen auf 7.2 - das ist erschreckend! ) - oder gleich was herausragendes wie "The spy who came in from the cold".


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2014)

Nochmals wiedergesehen: Kairo (2000)

 

Stephen King schrub einmal, der Geist sei die komplexeste und deswegen am schwierigsten zu schreibende "Gruselfigur" seines unheiligen Tarots. Wo der Vampir der "Übervater"; der Werwolf das Tier in uns sei, da ist der Geist nur eines: Wir. Du. Ein Spiegelbild. Und kein angenehmes!

 

Meines Erachtens nach scheiterte bisher auch King an der Schilderung von "Geistern": Wenn sie "wir" sind, warum erscheinen sie dann in seinen Stories genauso wie in den traditionellen Gruselgeschichten nur als persionifizierte Rachegeister abseits dessen, was ich als "ich" bezeichnen würde? Wieso sind fast alle filmischen Geistergeschichten ausgenommen der Highlights "Uninvited", "Innocents" und "The Haunting" allesamt dröge und wenig furchteinflößend?

 

Bis "Kairo" kam. Und die erste "Inhaltsangabe" las sich erschreckend als RipOff des erfolgreichen "Ring": Wer eine bestimmte Website ansieht, stirbt.

 

Nur ist es hier nicht so einfach: Diese "Website", die sich mit "Do you wanna see a ghost?" ankündigt, zeigt als Stream nur vereinsamte Menschen vor der Webcam. Wer dieses Video sieht, wird nach sieben Tagen auch nicht von einem Geist geholt: Die Leute verschwinden einfach im Schatten, begehen Selbstmord oder schließen sich gar in rotem Isolierband abgetrennten Räumen ein, um sich einfach aufzulösen: Vereinsamte Leute überall; vergessen; mißachtet; bedeutungslos.

 

Die Episondenstruktur von "Kairo" mit seiner bewußt eiskalten Inszenzierung löst sich immer mehr auf, als die verbleibenden "Überlebenden" dieser globalen Katastrophe aufeinander treffen. Kurz vor Ende folgt die gruseligste Begegnung aller Zeiten mit einem Geist, der ein "Nachleben" offenbart, daß alle christlichen Vorstellungen der Hölle weit in den Schatten stellt.

 



Spoiler



Für alle, die diesen Moment nicht erwarten können:

 

Der Geist offenbart, daß Tod nur eines ist: Alleinsein... für immer und immer!

 

Selbst wenn man in alle Ewigkeit gefoltert werden würde, dann hätte man immer noch jemanden, den man anschauen könnte. Aber alleine vor sich hin irren... ich gebe uns alle zwei Wochen bis zwei Monate, bis wir nur noch schreien würden... wenn wir denn noch einen Mund dafür hätten...



 

"Kairo" ist thematisch ganz, ganz nah verwandt mit "Fight Club". Einen besseren, tiefsinnigeren und vor allen Dingen unheimlicheren Film gab es seit "The Haunting" (1963) nicht mehr! Außer "Session 9" aus dem selben Jahr! Den gebe ich mir spätestens zu Halloween wieder. Meine Rezension aus dem Jahre 2002 unterschreibe ich immer noch (und weise immer noch darauf hin, daß die deutsche Synchro den Film komplett zerstört - der muß im Original genossen werden! Stimme des "Bösewichts" ("Where do you live, Simon?" - die Antwort darauf ist verdammt furchterregend) im englischen Original ist freudige, kindliche Zerstörung mit den unterschiedlichsten Nuancen; absolut perfekt und absolut abgründig; im deutschen ist das eine absolut ton- und emotionslose "Gangster"-Scheisse): Link

 



Spoiler



Und wer es auch hier nicht erwarten kann, "Simon"'s letzte Worte bzw. die Frage, wo dieses Monster denn wohne:

 

"I live... in the weak and wounded... Doc!"

 

Der Amok-Killer in uns allen eben. Gerade eben hat uns der Film den Blick in eine zutiefst zerstörte Seele gestattet  - eines Mannes, der Hund, Frau und Neugeborenes in einem Akt der Raserei (eben "Simon") abgeschlachtet hat. Der sprichwörtliche "Amokläufer". "I want to come home - I want to hold you and my baby!" schluchzt es in einer der bewegendsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten aus dem Mann, während er ein zerbrochenes Handy hält und mit niemanden spricht. "I'm so alone here!" Und "Simon" - das unkontrollierbare Monster in uns allen - lacht sich freudig den Arsch ab....

 

Der letzte Satz ist dermaßen ikonisch und derbe:

 

"I live... in the weak and wounded... Doc!"

 



 

"Do you want to see a ghost?" Heck, das sind tatsächlich wir!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

Zwei Dokus...

 

*Print the Legend*

 

Es wird über die momentan kommen 3D Printer Branche berichtet. Von Unternehmen, die quasi über Nacht vom kleinen Garagenunternehmen in ein konkurrenzfähiges Unternehmen sich entwickeln (auch dank Kickstarter) und sehr stark mit dem Erfolg konfrontiert werden. Der hat ja bekanntlich auch seine Schattenseiten. Es wird auch von den "Anarchisten" berichtet, die halt mit 3D Printern z.B. funktionsfähige Waffen oder Waffenteile produzieren wollen, damit aber bei der sonst so offenen Community, den Unternehmen und vor allem der USA in die Schranken gewiesen werden.

 

Fazit: Tolle Dokumentation. Auch für Leute, die nicht in der Materie drinne sind. Man erkennt, wie viel Potenzial in der Technologie steckt. Und wie Erfolg Menschen verändert.

 

*Blackfish*

 

In dieser Doku geht es um die Killerwale und wie sie in Gefangenschaft leben müssen. Man kennt ja die Bilder, wie sie in den Wasser-Vergnügungsparks in Shows auftreten (nicht nur Wale, auch andere Tiere), Menschen auf ihnen Reiten oder in die Luft katapultiert werden. Es wird sich mit der Frage beschäftigt, in welchen Verhältnissen die Tiere dort Leben und was passiert, wenn denn mal was passiert. Also ein Unglück wie vor ein paar Jahren, wo eine Trainerin getötet wurde. War nicht der einzige Fall, SeaWorld und Co. sagen jedes Mal, es sei ein menschlicher Fehler gewesen. Aber ob es das nun wirklich ist, oder die Tiere in den kleinen Becken nicht irgendwann verrückt werden... wird in der Dokumentation erklärt. 

 

Fazit: Eine der besten Dokus, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Hat mir ne ganz neue Sicht auf die ganzen Wasserzentren gezeigt, teilweise wirklich traurig, was Menschen alles vollbringen, nur um ne Show zu veranstalten. Packendes Ding!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

*Hunger Games und Catching Fire*

 

War ja erst skeptisch. Kumpel und ich waren immer der Meinung, dass die Tribute von Panem so auf nem Level von Twillight waren. Nun hatte ich aber letztens den Trailer zu Mockingjay Part 1 im Kino gesehen und war begeistert. Hab mir dann beide Filme mal (hintereinander!) gegönnt und bin begeistert. Komplett das Gegenteil von dem, was ich eigentlich erwartet hatte. Teilweise wirklich brutal und erbarmungslos, aber packend bis zum Ende. Die schauspielerische Leistung von Jennifer Lawrence und Co. sind wirklich krass gut, sowas sieht man nicht oft. Die Welt gefällt mir im Gesamten auch wirklich sehr, ist mal was anderes. Freue mich auf den nächsten Teil 

 

*X-Man Days of the future past*

 

Crossover der "alten" und "neuen" X-Man, wobei die "Alten" ja eigentlich von der Verfilmung her die "Neuen" sind, aber anyway. Wolverine muss in die Vergangenheit, um nen Professor (gespielt von P.Dinklage) aufzuhalten, der Roboter baut, die Mutanten jagen. Dabei trifft Wolverine natürlich auf die jüngeren Versionen von Professor X und Magneto usw und es kommt zu Konflikten. Ich mag die X-Man Filme im Allgemeinen sehr, auch wenn sie storytechnisch nicht viel hergaben. Unterhaltung ist trotzdem da, bei diesem Teil besonders durch die jüngeren Versionen der X-Man. Gibt wieder neue Mutanten mit crazy Skills. Ende war für mich ein wenig schwach, Klischee pur, aber Film war ansonsten gut.


----------



## SonyKnappe (28. Oktober 2014)

John Carter from Mars


----------



## bkeleanor (17. November 2014)

Zulu (2013)

wenig action, wenig spannung und nicht wirklich sehenswert. 6/10

A single shot

auch ein eher langweiliger film. der mann trifft für einen normalen bürger kaum nachvollziehbare entscheidungen. ausserdem scheint er an einem ort zu leben an dem es keine polizei gibt. 5/10

Pompeii

mehr action, wenig story aber unterhaltsam. 6/10


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Dezember 2014)

*Carrie (2013)*

 

Die neueste Verfilmung des Debüt-Romans von good old Stephen King. Nach der Klassiker-Verfilmung von Brian de Palma mit Sissy Spacek darf nun also "Hitgirl" das gepeinigte Mädchen spielen. Und vorab: sie macht ihre Sache hervorragend. Der Film hat ja überwiegend mittelprächtige bis negative Kritiken bekommen... und ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich diese nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Kings Werken und kenne natürlich auch de Palmas Verfilmung. Und gerade darum finde ich die Neuinterpretation mehr als gelungen und den Stoff gut in die Neuzeit versetzt. Wie gesagt, Chloe Grace Moretz spielt Carrie wirklich gut und auch Julianne Moore als ihre Mutter gibt (wie immer) eine tolle Vorstellung ab.

 

Ach so, worum es eigentlich geht: Schüchternes Mädchen durchlebt seit Kindertagen die Hölle auf Erden, wird von ihren Mitschülern übel gemobbt und findet auch zu Hause keinen Halt, da ihre Mutter tiefst religiös ist und sie damit ebenfalls schikaniert. Dabei entwickelt Carrie telekinetische Fähigkeiten, die immer stärker werden und ihr helfen, den Alltag ein wenig erträglicher zu machen. Beim Abschlussball sorgt ein perfider Streich dafür, dass Carrie die ultimative Demütigung erfahren muss. Aufgrunddessen bricht sich das ganze Leid ihres Lebens Bahn und sie gerät in einen Blutrausch dem in dieser Nacht viele(s) zum Opfer fällt.

 

Hier ist auch noch ein schöner Vergleich der Schlüsselszenen aus dem alten und neuen Film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rRSLpVpmvM Da zeigt sich meines Erachtens gut, dass der Klassiker doch eben ganz ordentlich in die Jahre gekommen ist und das aktuelle Werk deutlich frischer und inszenatorisch "sauberer" wirkt. Also auf jeden Fall und entgegen der Negativpresse ein guter Film, der für einen ordentlichen DVD-Abend allemal taugt.


----------



## Königmarcus (15. Dezember 2014)

gestern: James Bond: Skyfall. Hat mich richtig "erregt"  Freue mich shcon total auf _Spectre_


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja Skyfall war in Ordnung. Grad das Ende hatte was. Wobei mir nach wie vor Casino Royale am besten gefällt, fand ich noch ein wenig "stimmiger".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

The Avengers - Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Marvel Film Typ. Iron Man ist in Ordnung. Captain America finde ich lächerlich und Thor hat keine wirkliche Substanz (kann es i.wie nicht anders beschreiben...), Deswegen bin ich überrascht, wie gut mir die Avengers gefallen haben. War jetzt nicht überwältigend oder so, aber gute Unterhaltung.

 

Guardians of the Galaxy - Wieder ein Marvel Film. Ich mag Chris Pratt sehr gerne als Schauspieler. Aber in diesem Film... es mag vielleicht an seiner deutschen Synchronstimme liegen, aber mir hat er nicht gefallen. Das kann ich auch gleich auf den ganzen Film beziehen. Seeeeehr mittelmäßig. Vielleicht schaue ich in mir nochmal auf Englisch an, aber wirklich warm wurde ich zumindest jetzt beim ersten Mal gucken nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2015)

Heute Wrong Turn 1-4     

 

Das es Trash ist wusste ich, hatte den ersten Teil vor 10 Jahren mal gesehen und gruseliger in Erinnerung gehabt.

Heute muss ich sagen... die Reihe ist weder gruselig noch spannend. Eine Story ist nicht vorhanden, nicht einmal rudimentär und der Trashfaktor steigt mit jedem Teil deutlich an.

Ansonsten... gefällt mir das immer die Yoloswagteenies gegessen und geschlachtet werden sowie das es einfach NIE ein Happy End gibt. 

Was die Gewalt angeht. Uhm joa... eigentlich nur ekelhaft, besonders der 2er. Nicht schockierend ekelhaft oder so, einfach nur "mh nein, nicht so lecker".

Die Produzenten haben es aber schon richtig erkannt, Sex, Gewalt und Drogen wollen "wir" sehen, auch wenn ersteres nur nervt, weil es so "Billig" ist.

 

 

Werde mir noch 5-6 anschauen und dann ist das auch vom Tisch, Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen. :laugh:

 

Kurzfazit: Teil 1-2 gut. Teil 3 okay, Teil 4 kompletter Schrott.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2015)

*Gravity (2013)*

 

Alter Schwede, was für ein Film! Ich hatte ja viel Positives darüber gehört und gelesen (allein die 7 Oscars sorgen ja schon für Aufmerksamkeit), aber er hat meine Erwartungen tatsächlich noch übertroffen. Dabei ist der Inhalt denkbar simpel: Weltraumschrott rast um die Erde, zerstört u.a. die ISS und ein nahes Shuttle und lässt nur zwei überlebende Astronauten zurück, die verzweifelt versuchen wieder auf die Erde zu kommen. Mehr gibts zur Story nicht zu sagen (ob es beide schaffen sei hier nicht verraten). Das Wichtigste an diesem Film ist auch nicht das Warum, sondern das Wie. Und da kann man nur sagen: Hut ab. Die Panoramen vom Weltraum auf die Erde sind spektakulär, der Soundtrack ist treibend und passt perfekt zur Stimmungslage, die ganze Inszenierung ist entgegen Hollywoods sonstiger Gewohnheiten relativ realistisch gehalten wie man liest. Auch die schauspielerische Perfomance speziell von Sandra Bullock sei hier kurz angesprochen, sie macht ihre Sache wirklich gut und sieht dabei noch so durchtrainiert aus wie selten zuvor. Nach Kalauerfilmen wie Taffe Mädels mal wieder eine wohltuende Abwechslung.

 

Kurz und knapp: Der beste Film den ich die letzten Jahre gesehen hab. Ohne Wenn und Aber. Kurz (nicht mal ganz 90 Minuten), aber jede Minute spannend. Kein Blut, kein Lasergeballer, kein schurkischer Erzfeind der die Galaxie vernichten will. Ein ganz besonderer Weltraum-Film.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2015)

*Shootout (2013)*

 

Walter Hill macht noch Filme, wer hätte das gedacht... So war mein erster Gedanke als ich diesen Film erblickte. Ich kenne und schätze den Regisseur vor allem für 80er Kracher wie "Nur 48 Stunden" oder "Red Heat", aber seit den 90ern hab ich ihn dann auch aus den Augen verloren. Nun ist er also wieder da und liefert einen durchaus unterhaltsamen Ballerfilm ab. Ein nicht sehr wohlmeinender Kritiker schrieb &#8222;Sylvester Stallone schießt Leuten ins Gesicht. Damit hat es sich, was Subtext in diesem Formel-Aktion-Gewäsch angeht." Klingt zwar in seinen Augen sicher äußerst abwertend, trifft aber zu.  Es wird das gemacht was man von Hills Filmen erwartet. Es gibt trockene Dialoge, blutige Schießereien und eingängige Filmmusik dazu. Eine bewusste Hommage an die 80er? Wer weiß, ich fand ihn jedenfalls ansehenswert. Und dabei trotz einiger blutiger Szenen ab 16, also auch für Jugendliche ansehbar. Kein Film der lange im Gedächtnis bleibt, aber unterhaltsam auf jeden Fall.

 

*Homefront (2013)*

 

Bewusst mit Shootout in einen eigenen Post gepackt, da ähnliche Inszenierung. Zur Zeit scheinen Oldschool-Actioner wie diese beiden oder auch The Last Stand wieder in Mode zu kommen. Ob da die Expendables dran schuld sind? Wer weiß, ich finds jedenfalls gut. Bei den Kritikern fallen solche Filme fast schon traditionell durch, aber ich fand Homefront absolut passabel. Statham fällt es wie immer leicht die Sympathien auf seine Seite zu ziehen und James Franco gibt den Bösewicht wunderbar schmierig. Statham spielt einen Excop der mit seiner Tochter in eine Kleinstadt irgendwo in den ländlichen USA zieht, aber auch dort mächtig Ärger mit Drogenproduzenten und Rockern bekommt. Mehr muss nicht gesagt werden, kennt man alles. Ist trotzdem solide verpackt und taugt für einen anständigen Fernsehabend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Nicht direkt DvD oder Blue Ray, sondern über Netflix...

 

E-Team.

 

Ist ne Doku über Human Rights Watch, ne Organisation, die für Menschenrechte kämpft und versucht, Verbrechen gegen die  "Menschheit" an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Gedreht wird der Film aus verschiedenen Perspektiven. Hauptsächlich gehts aber um Syrien. Ich stehe solchen Dokus normalerweise sehr skeptisch gegenüber, aber E-Team war einfach rundum gut. Es ist keine oberflächliche Berichterstattung, die Reporter gehen direkt in die Krisengebiete und unterhalten sich mit den betroffenen Familien. Es ist teilweise schon abartig, was man da zu sehen bekommt. Nicht im Sinne von ekelig, sondern "wie kann so etwas auf der Welt passieren?". Die Doku ist kompromisslos, es wird alles gezeigt. Und dafür bin ich auch dankbar. E-Team ist eine Netflix Orignial Doku, also von Netflix in Auftrag gegeben. D.h., dass man sie auch nur auf Netflix schauen kann. Wer Netflix also hat muss unbedingt mal reinschauen.

 

Übrigens, die Bildqualität ist der Hammer. Wohl mit das Beste, was man zu sehen bekommt im Streamingbereich.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2015)

*The Book of Eli (2009)*

 

Ich persönlich liebe Endzeitvisionen. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht. Aber egal ob Mad Max, Die Jugger, Waterworld (ist viel besser als sein Ruf) oder auch die Fallout-Spiele und der 2. (aktuelle) Planet der Affen, diese Werke haben mich schon immer fasziniert. Zumindest wenn man auf der heimischen Couch gemütlich dem ungemütlichen Treiben beiwohnen darf.  Book of Eli ist nun Denzel Washingtons Beitrag zum Thema und ich bin sehr angetan. Es geht, ähnlich wie in Costners Postman, um die Welt nach einem (mutmaßlichen Atom-)Krieg. 30 Jahre später sind die USA ein totes Stück Wüste, wo nur noch vereinzelt Menschen leben. Der titelgebende Eli (Denzel Washington) wandert gen Westen, wo er das kostbarste aller Bücher hinbringen soll. Unterwegs trifft er auf den skrupellosen Carnegie (Gary Oldman), der eben jenes Buch unbedingt haben will, da es uneingeschränkte Macht verheißt.

 

Ok machen wir uns nix vor, wir alle wissen dass das Buch die Bibel ist, das wird auch recht früh im Film klar. Und das ist auch der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich habe: der Film wirkt manchmal wie eine Bibelstunde im Endzeit-Gewand. Diese Schrift allein verheiße den Menschen neue Hoffnung. Ich fragte mich jedoch mehr, ob die in einer lebensfeindlichen Einöde nicht eher mit dem täglichen Überleben zu tun hätten denn andächtig den Bibelversen zu lauschen. Das ist wie mit amerikanischen Kriegsfilmen und deren Patriotismus... man muss das ausblenden können um Spaß zu haben. Kann man das so erwartet einen mit Book of Eli ein toller Beitrag im Outpost-Genre. Allein schon die wunderbar anzusehenden Bilder sind einen Blick wert. Dazu kommen die wie immer souveränen Washington und Oldman sowie ein gelungen überraschendes Ende. Die Action ist thematisch angemessen hart und Mila Kunis gewohnt niedlich. Alles in allem hat mir der Streifen gut gefallen. Nicht frei von Schwächen, aber recht unterhaltsam. Wenn man denn die Heilsbringer-Botschaft ausblenden kann. Und ebenso die Frage, warum Eli 30 Jahre für eine Wanderung durch die USA braucht. Selbst in einer apokalyptischen Welt hätte man in dieser Zeit wohl mehrfach die Erde umrunden können. Aber gut, was solls.

 

 

*Tokarev - Die Vergangenheit stirbt niemals (2014)*

 

Das neueste Werk von Nicolas Cage. Allein da wird man schon misstrauisch, hat doch der einstige Oscar-Gewinner und Megastar der 90er in den letzten Jahren viel seiner Reputation eingebüßt und etliche fragwürdige Filme fabriziert. Aber der aktuelle Streifen hat gar nicht mal üble Kritiken, also war ich doch vorfreudig. Leider wurde ich enttäuscht. Cage spielt einen ehemaligen Verbrecher der "brav" geworden ist und mit Freundin sowie Tochter wohlhabend in einer ruhigen Gegend lebt. Diese Idylle wird eines Tages jäh unterbrochen, als vermeintliche Gangster in das Haus einbrechen und vorgeblich seine Tochter entführen. Diese wird später tot aufgefunden und der trauernde Vater macht sich rasend vor Wut gemeinsam mit 2 alten Kumpels auf die Jagd nach den Missetätern.

 

Soweit so gut. Racheplot kennt man, muss ja aber nix Schlechtes sein (siehe 96 Hours). Die Inszenierung ist solide, ebenso die Action. Könnte also ein launiger Film sein... wäre da nicht die Handlung. [ACHTUNG SPOILER] Der Plottwist am Ende offenbart, dass die Russenmafia gar nix damit zu tun hat sondern ein Kumpel der Tochter dieser aus Versehen in den Kopf geballert hat. Und Cage fällt erst, nachdem er das halbe Syndikat umgebracht und seinen Weggefährten noch dazu unrechtmäßig beschuldigt hat, ein dass die fragliche Waffe die ganze Zeit bei ihm im Wandschrank liegt?! Wer hat sich denn solchen Mist einfallen lassen?![Spoiler Ende] Ernsthaft, ich bin jemand der über viele, sehr viele, Logiklöcher hinwegsieht und das meiste verzeiht was einem die Filmemacher so vorsetzen. Aber hier geht das nicht, zu offensichtlich ist der Schwachsinn.

 

Weiterhin kommt der Film nie richtig in die Gänge. Klar, es gibt einige Schießereien und Kloppereien und diese sind wie gesagt auch sehenswert inszeniert, aber hier fehlt auch noch der letzte Funke. Denn trotz 18er Freigabe kommt der Film nicht allzu brutal daher und das hätte (makaber ich weiß) vielleicht doch noch was bewirkt, büschen Blut mehr hier und da für höhere Intensität. Weiß auch nicht, wirkt alles recht zahm. Insgesamt leider also eine weitere Enttäuschung mit dem gefallenen Star. Schade.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2015)

*Bad Neighbors (2014)*

 

Mal wieder eine typische Komödie mit Seth Rogen. Aber das muss ja nicht schlecht sein, sorgte er doch für einige Werke mit ordentlichem Lachfaktor. Hier spielt er einen frischgebackenen Vater, der mit seiner Frau und dem Baby in einer typischen US-Vorstadt in einem ebenso typischen US-Häuschen lebt. Das Leben ist recht monoton und unspektakulär und am Anfang des Films weiß er offenkundig nicht so wirklich wie er damit umgehen soll. Dann jedoch zieht eine feierwütige Studentenverbindung nebenan ein und sorgt für ordentlich Stimmung... mehr als den Nachbarn lieb sein kann.

 

Vorab: der Film IST lustig. Es gibt doch einige ordentliche Brüller, grad für einen bierseligen Kerleabend ist der Streifen sehr geeignet. Angenehmerweise beschränken sich die derbsten Zoten auf das Einnehmen einiger Halluzinogene und das Zeigen von ein paar selbstgebastelten Dildos, großartige Kotz- und Furzwitze (wie in vielen gleichartigen US-Komödien) muss man Gott sei Dank nicht ertragen. Gut so, der Film ist auch ohne recht witzig. Zac Efron spielt den feierwütigen Gegenpart wider Erwarten doch ganz passabel, da gibts Schlimmeres. Allerdings gerät die anfangs aufgebaute Faszination für den smarten Schönling recht schnell ins Wanken, da sich ziemlich zeitnah herausstellt dass er nicht grad der lernwilligste Student aller Zeiten ist. Hier zeigt sich dass der Film mit knapp 90 Minuten doch recht kurz geraten ist und somit auch kaum weitere Entfaltung für die einzelnen Charaktere bleibt, weshalb man auch für keinen irgendwie Sympathie aufbringt.

 

Wen das nicht stört, der bekommt eine gute und launig gespielt Komödie, die einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Januar 2015)

Cars

Der film ist für mich ein meilenstein in sachen animationsfilme. das intro mit dem song real gone als unterstützung macht schon total laune auf den film. 10/10

 

these final hours

die welt geht unter. die erde verbrennt aufgrund eines kometeneinschlags. das inferno trifft die australier zuletzt und so werden die letzten 12stunden im leben von james wiedergegeben. nach dem film könnte man meinen die aussies wären alle verrückt und es wäre besser gewesen es hätte sie zuerst erwischt. trashiger b movie mit immerhin ausgezeichneten inferno effekten (ganz zum schluss). 4/10


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2015)

*Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me (2013)*

 

Der Film wird im englischsprachigen Internet gehyped wie sonst was, darum hab ich ihn dann gestern auch mal geschaut. Bin ja oft skeptisch bei solchen Hypes, hier jedoch wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Es geht um 4 Magier (oder besser gesagt Illusionisten), die mit pompösen Shows ihr Publikum beeindrucken und zeitgleich reale Verbrechen begehen. Das Ganze wird spektakulär und immer rasant vom Transporter-Regisseur in Szene gesetzt, es bleibt kaum Zeit zum durchatmen. Gut so, denn so kann man sich einfach "einlullen" lassen von den spektakulären Tricks ohne auf kleinere Logiklöcher zu stoßen. Die Darsteller sind allesamt erste Sahne, was bei der erlesenen Besetzung (z.B. Woody Harrelsen, Morgan Freeman und Michael Caine) auch kein Wunder ist.

 

Insgesamt ein äußerst unterhaltsamer Streifen. Wer krampfhaft jeden Film ob seiner machbaren Logik sezieren muss der wird sicher hier und da etwas finden, aber man tut gut daran die rasante Inszenierung einfach zu genießen und den tollen Schauspielern zuzusehen, wie sie sich mit ihren Köpfen statt ihren Fäusten duellieren. Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Februar 2015)

Stalker (irgendwann in der Udssr; evtl. auch auf einem anderem Planeten)

 

Jo, dieser "Stalker" ist auch für das Spiel verantwortlich, wenn auch dort lausig umgesetzt.

 

Diesen Film zu beschreiben ist absolut unmöglich. Das entzieht sich jeglichen Kriterien; die Handlung kann man allenfalls umreißen:

Der Stalker ist ein Missionar, der Ungläubigen den Weg in die Zone zeigt. Die Zone ist ein Unding; schwer abgeschirmt durch Militär, die nicht mal im Ansatz wissen, was sie da bewachen.
Im Inneren der Zone existiert angeblich ein Raum, der ALLES erfüllt.

 

Der Stalker mitsamt dem Schriftsteller und dem Wissenschaftler entern die Zone. Nichts ist hier so, wie man es gewohnt ist: Der direkte Weg ist voller Fallen; die Natur ist tückisch.
Verfall ist allgegenwärtig; durchschlungen von einer mörderischen Vegetation, die ihr Hoheitgebiet von den Menschen zurückfordert. Der Höhepunkt ist der "Fleischwolf". Er ist die direkte Verbindung zu den Sehnsüchten der Protagonisten - nichts und niemand hat mir filmisch jemals solche Angst bereitet wie diese statische Aufnahme einer Industrieanlage.
Der "Fleischwolf" führt in eine Wüstenlandschaft von Raum. Es ist die totale Leere, die zum "Wunschraum" führt. Alle Träume zerplatzen; niemand betritt den "Wunschraum". Weinender Raum; zerstörte Träume.

 

Wieder schwarz/weiß-Welt. Der Stalker weint, weil keiner mehr glaubt. Seine behinderte Tochter führt derweil ein Glas rein aus Geisteskraft auf dem Tisch spazieren.

 

Hört sich ziemlich "daneben" an? Ist in den Bildern und von der Atmosphäre allerdings einer der besten Filme, den ich je erlebt (und das kann man wörtlich nehmen) habe!

Der Aufenthalt in der "Zone" ist völlig unheimlich; der "Fleischwolf" neben dem Wüstenraum ist dermaßen großartig, daß mich das bis heute in meine Träume verfolgt.

 

Dabei bekommen wir nur die "zweite Wahl". Tarkowskis Original wurde angeblich beim Entwickeln zerstört; der Regisseur mußte daraufhin mit weit weniger Finanzmitteln denselben Film nochmals drehen. Tarkowski - heute ein Visionär neben Kubrick natürlich auch wegen der Original-"Solaris"-Fassung, mit der ich gar nix anfangen kann - galt als "Systemfeind", dem eben solche Steine in den Weg gelegt wurden, damit Abweichler wie er "systemgerechte" Filme produzierten. Wie mag das Original ausgesehen haben, wenn selbst die zweite Inkarnation dermaßen subversiv ausfiel?

 

Die "Zone" ist eine verseuchte Fabrikanlage, die lange aufgegeben wurde und in der die Natur ihre Wurzeln schlug. Alleine diese Bilder sind unglaublich; befremdlich - einfach nicht von dieser Welt.

 

"Stalker" hat seine Schwächen: In Teilen wird die Handlung durch den Dialog weitergetrieben, als befände man sich in einem Theaterstück. Daneben stehen minutenlange Detailaufnahmen der "Zone". Reine Poesie und geschwätzige Autorenschaft gehen hier Hand in Hand.

Insgesamt ist das aber einer der verstörendsten und besten Filme, die ich jemals gesehen habe - auch auf intellektueller Ebene! Den "Wunschraum" und seine Reaktion auf die Verweigerung der "Helden" muß man gesehen haben - etwas traurigeres gibt es in Bildern kaum - und Tarkowski stellt sich hier dermaßen quer gegen das System der UDSSR, daß es kein Wunder ist, daß der Film zwar im Westen aufgeführt, aber in seiner Heimat verboten wurde! Die sozialistische Zukunft ist verdammt düster - und Tarkowski verweigert den "Wunsch(t)raum"; er führt sogar "Glauben" und "Hoffnung" als Lösung des gegenwärtigen Alptraums an: Alles liegt in den Kindern; wir sind Geschichte!

 

Alles davor ist Alptraum! Und "Stalker" ist genau das in jeder Minute!

 

Ich persönlich hatte keinen Bock, mir einen 150-Minuten-Film anzusehen, in dem genau nix passiert; in dem alle Ereignisse der Deutung des Zuschauers überlassen werden. Dann wurde die UK-DVD billig - und ich wagte einen Blick...

... heraus kam eines der eindringlichsten Filmerlebnisse meiner "Filmkarriere". Ihr wißt vielleicht, wie ich Hitchcock-Werke Szene für Szene abfeiere - hier ergab sich ein absolut neues Betätigungsfeld. "Stalker" taugt sowohl als reine "Erzählung" als auch viel tiefergreifende Parabel. Wie auch immer das Original ausgesehen hat, hier hat Tarkowski aus der Budget-Not so eine absolute Tugend gemacht, das geht gar nicht!

 

Einen verstörend-schöneren Film als "Stalker" gibt es nicht! Punkt!

 

Wenn ihr auch keine Science-Fiction-Filme schaut - "Stalker" ist das Ding, das man gesehen haben muß. Hier stimmt alles von vorne bis hinten - und irgendwie überhaupt nicht.

 

"Stalker" als Spiel ist selbstverständlich von der Stimmung des Filmes inspiriert - scheitert allerdings an so ziemlich allem, was den Film ausmacht. Den Weg durch die "Zone" muß man miterlebt und den "Fleischwolf" überlebt haben. Das Spiel bietet davon nur rudimentäre Schrecken.


----------



## Vatenkeist (7. Februar 2015)

Turbo - Kleine Schnecke großer Traum

Einer der Lieblingsfilme von meinem Sohn <3

 

Wirklich toll gemacht und sehens- und empfehlenswert


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Februar 2015)

*300: Rise of an Empire (2014)*

 

Ich glaub ich hab hier damals schon eine Reflektion auf den Kinofilm gegeben, aber das macht ja nix. 

 

Fortsetzungen haben es naturgemäß schwer. Egal ob gut oder schlecht, irgendein "Fan" findet immer was zu nörgeln. So mit Sicherheit auch beim zweiten Teil der 300-Reihe um den Angriff eines riesigen Perser-Heeres auf das antike Griechenland. Ich hingegen war und bin äußerst angetan. Wo im ersten Teil die (letztendlich erfolglose) Schlacht der Spartaner an den Thermopylen Hauptthema war, geht es hier um einen Krieg zur See, die Schlacht von Artemision und die Schlacht von Salamis. Allerdings treffen die Kontrahenten mangels Schießpulver und Kanonen dennoch überwiegend im Nahkampf aufeinander und wann immer das passiert färbt sich der Bildschirm blutrot.

 

Der Gewaltgrad im zweiten Teil ist wirklich enorm hoch und übertrifft den schon nicht zimperlichen Vorgänger spielend. Daher auch die höhere 18er Freigabe. Zudem ist es trotz offensichtlichem CGI-Blut angesichts mancher Szene erstaunlich, dass es der Film ungeschnitten nach Deutschland schaffte und nicht am strengen Jugenschutz scheiterte. In Superzeitlupe sowie Großaufnahme wird geschlachtet, amputiert und geköpft was die Kurzschwerter hergeben. Das Blut sprudelt in verschwenderischen Fontänen jenseits aller realistischer Form. Erwachsene Gore-Fans kommen also voll auf ihre Kosten und das erfreulicherweise ohne Umwege über Ausland-Importe.

 

Wichtig dabei: Der Film ist KEIN akurates Historienspektakel, sondern wie schon Teil eins eine Comicverfilmung vor antiker Kulisse. Realismus sollte hier niemand erwarten, das dürfte dem Filmgenuss nur schaden. Die Grundstimmung ist ein wenig anders als im Vorgänger, wo Soldatentum und die Ehre des Fallens auf dem Schlachtfeld bis zur Schmerzgrenze zelebriert wurde. Im Nachfolger geht es um Heldenmut einer unerfahrenen Streitmacht gegenüber einem übermächtigen Feind, was ähnlich klingt aber doch für merkbare Unterschiede sorgt. Dabei wird immer wieder Bezug auf die zeitgleich stattfindende Schlacht aus dem ersten Teil genommen und man sieht Leonidas anfangs kurz am Leben.

 

Fazit: Der Film ist ein einziger Rausch. Opulente Bilder, ein treibender Score und überbordende Zeitlupen-Gewalt sorgen für ein Spektakel was seinesgleichen sucht. Wie Artemisia im Film selbst treffend anführt, wohnt man hier einer "Ekstase aus Fleisch und Stahl" bei, die Eindruck zu schinden weiß. Wer mit Logik oder gar Realismus ankommt ist selbst schuld und wird keinen Spaß haben. Der Rest lässt sich einfach berauschen von diesem meiner Ansicht nach absolut würdigen Nachfolger.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Februar 2015)

Be cool

 

war sehr witzig.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2015)

*300: Rise of an Empire (2014)*

 

Ich glaub ich hab hier damals schon eine Reflektion auf den Kinofilm gegeben, aber das macht ja nix. 

 

 

 

Ich glaube auch. Und die war auch nicht weniger umfangreich, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2015)

Ja man könnte fast meinen er macht das Hauptberuflich :-)


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2015)

Schön wärs.  Nein, ich schau einfach seit jeher gern Filme (mit 2 kleinen Kindern sind die Partyzeiten eh vorbei, da ist man dann abends halt zu Hause) und schreib meine Eindrücke dann auch gern mal auf. Und hier ist halt die Plattform meiner Wahl.^^


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2015)

Da wir schon mal dabei sind:

 

*The Return of the First Avenger*

 

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein allzu großer Fan von Captain America. Den ersten Teil hab ich mir bisher auch nicht angesehen. In den zweiten konnte ich letztens jedoch reinschnuppern und fand ihn wider Erwarten gar nicht so übel, also hab ich ihn mal komplett angeschaut. Und tatsächlich, wie von Marvel mittlerweile zu erwarten ist es ein ordentlicher Actionfilm geworden, allerdings mit nur gelegentlichem "Superhelden-Gedöns". Positiv: kein Nazi-Geschwurbel, keine bösen Deutschen (außer man zählt Hydra pedantisch dazu), sondern eine Verschwörung globalen Ausmaßes... das ist wohltuend. Man muss auch tatsächlich aufpassen was grad passiert; ich will die Story jetzt nicht direkt komplex nennen aber sie geht doch ein wenig über das übliche Gut gegen Böse hinaus und das hat was.

 

Allerdings ist der Film dadurch auch recht düster und ihm fehlt die Leichtigkeit der anderen Marvel-Filme. Macht aber nix, die Inszenierung ist gewohnt spektakulär und die ordentliche Story entschädigt dafür. Hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt und trotz über 2 Stunden Laufzeit gab es auch kaum Längen oder gar Langeweile, irgendwas passiert immer was einen bei der Stange hält. Wer also mit dem Marvel Cinematic Universe was anfangen kann darf sich den Film ruhig anschauen.


----------



## vollmi (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir grad Hross í oss (of horses and men) angetan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich hab ihn in Originalsprache und Englischen Untertiteln angetan. Aber es wird demnächst eine Eingedeutschte Version rauskommen. Nennt sich dann "von pferden und Menschen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nicht warten kann, kriegt das Englische Exemplar bei Amazon.

http://www.amazon.de/Horses-Men-Blu-ray-UK/dp/B00L99T7VE/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424501344&sr=8-1&keywords=von+pferden+und+menschen

 

Ist aber ebenfalls Isländisch mit Englischen Subs.

 

Auf jedenfall ein grandioser Film. Kann man sich gut mit der Freundin die gleich in "ohh Ponys süüüs" ausbricht, ansehen  

Aber euch sei gesagt, schwarzer Humor. Hammermässige Landschaftsaufnahmen und ein interessanter Plot.

 

mfG René


----------



## bkeleanor (9. März 2015)

Gone Girl

Ich hatte keine Kenntnis vom Film und war deshalb auch begeistert, trotz Ben Affleck :-)

Der Film erzählt die Geschichte nicht am Stück sondern greift vor springt in die Vergangenheit dann wieder vor und zurück, was einem zum aufpassen zwingt. spannend 9/10

 

Exodus

bin kein fan von bibel Erzählungen mit auf polierter hollywood action. 3/10


----------



## Fremder123 (9. März 2015)

*Sabotage*

 

Jaja, der gute alte Äktschn-Arnie. Ich finde ja dass ihm die Politik nicht so sehr gut getan hat, er ist doch deutlich und merkbar gealtert in diesen Jahren. Darum ist seine Rückkehr ins Filmgeschäft wahrscheinlich auch nicht derart fulminant ausgefallen wie man es vielleicht hätte erwarten können. Auch solide Kost wie die Expendables oder Last Stand ändern daran vorerst nix. Und gleich vorweg: Sabotage reiht sich da mühelos mit ein. Es geht um die Mitglieder einer Eliteeinheit des DEA, die bei einem Zugriff Geld von der mexikanischen Drogenmafia klauen wollen und nach und nach einer nach dem anderen ums Leben kommen. Welche Rolle Arnie als alternder Anführer dabei spielt klärt sich wie so oft erst zum Schluss.

 

Man tut bei diesem Film gut daran, keine Trailer vorab zu sehen. Denn diese suggerieren einen reinrassigen Actionfilm, was Sabotage allerdings nicht ist. Klar, es gibt einige Ballereien und auch eine Verfolgungsszene und die Gewalt wird extrem blutig dargestellt, zwischendurch aber gibt es sehr viele ruhige Stellen und Momente die eher ins Thrillerfach gehören. Und das ist auch eines der Probleme die dieser Film hat... was will er denn sein? Man wird das Gefühl nicht los dass sich der Regisseur nicht so recht entscheiden mochte und so ist von allem ein bisschen drin. Arnie hat darüber hinaus noch gleich mal seine unsympathischste Rolle überhaupt und wirkt auch etwas fehl am Platz, ein anderer Schauspieler wäre hier vielleicht besser aufgehoben.

 

Apropos unsympathisch: das trifft auch auf den Rest des Ensembles zu. So einen Haufen von assozialen, dauerfluchenden und auf jegliches Recht und Gesetz scheißenden Soziopathen hab ich schon länger nicht im Mainstreamfilm gesehen. Gossensprache ohne Ende, gegenseitige Anfeindungen en masse und die einzige Frau im Team ist eine ausgelaugte, dauerkoksende Schlampe die mit jedem ins Bett hüpft der nicht schnell genug die Flucht ergreift. DAS sollen die besten Leute der Anti-Drogen-Einheit sein? Dann hat diese ein großes Problem. Man könnte ja noch wohlwollend sagen dass der Regisseur den moralischen Verfall zeigen wollte der bei so einer harten und gefährlichen Arbeit nun mal kommen kann, aber wenn das so ist hat er deutlich übertrieben. So ist es dem Zuschauer (mir zumindest) dann auch von Herzen egal wer im 10-kleine-Negerlein-Prinzip als nächstes ins Gras beißt... verdient haben sie es irgendwie alle.

 

Die Atmosphäre des Films ist da noch das beste. Rauh, dreckig und düster wie von Arnie zuvor noch nie gesehen. Die latente (Selbst-)Ironie die ihn sonst meist umgibt glänzt hier durch Abwesenheit, der Film ist und nimmt sich bierernst. Am deutlichsten wird das in den Stellen wenn der Snuff-Film mit seiner Frau gezeigt wird, was an 8 mm erinnert. Die Gewalt ist ungemein brutal, es gibt nicht - wie im heutigen Actionkino üblich - hektische und verwackelte Schnitte, sondern die Kamera hält immer schön drauf. Blut spritzt, Gedärme quellen... die FSK hatte echt einen guten Tag hier ungeschnitten die KJ-Freigabe zu erteilen. Man kann mit Fug und Recht sagen dass das Arnies brutalster Film ist, noch deutlich vor seinen 80er Schlachtereien.

 

Fazit: Zum einmal anschauen okay. Für mehr aber nicht. Arnie in absoluter Fehlbesetzung, durch die Bank unsympathische Gestalten, eine verworrene Geschichte und härteste Gewalt, so wird das auch weiterhin nix mit seinem großen Comeback.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. März 2015)

*Divergent - Die Bestimmung*

 

Harry Potter, Tribute von Panem, Twilight, Seelen und so weiter... wir werden ja seit Jahren mit Verfilmungen von Jugendbüchern bombardiert weil das scheinbar ein recht einträgliches Geschäft ist. Einer der neuesten Vertreter ist nun eben Divergent - und wahrscheinlich auch einer der schwächsten. Wer mein Geseier hier im Thread kennt weiß, dass ich nicht der anspruchsvollste Zuschauer aller Zeiten bin und vielen Filmen wohlwollend gegenüber stehe die andere furchtbar finden. Allerdings konnte das Divergent nicht davor bewahren, bei mir komplett durchzufallen. Und ich hab schon eine Menge mitgemacht, war sogar meiner Frau zuliebe beim letzten Twilight-Machwerk mit im Kino. Aber gegen Divergent ist selbst diese merkwürdige Filmreihe mit ihren Glitzervampiren ein filmischer Genuss.

 

Es geht um eine dystopische Zukunft, irgendwo im Dunstkreis von Panem. Das soziale System in den Städten ist in Kasten eingeteilt und die Bewohner werden gemäß ihrer Bestimmung als Jugendliche darin eingeteilt - allerdings ohne sich sprechende Hüte auf die Köpfe zu setzen. Die Hauptdarstellerin Tris vereint Merkmale aller 5 Kasten in sich und ist deshalb in Gefahr... warum, hat sich mir bis zum Ende nicht genau erschlossen. Dann gibt es noch eine an den Haaren herbeigezogene Rebellion die (natürlich) in letzter Sekunde abgewendet werden kann. Blabla Film aus, Gott sei Dank.

 

Also mal ehrlich, wer hat diesen Mist zusammengestümpert? Ein bisschen Panem hier, eine Prise Harry Potter dort, gemixt mit ein bisschen vom Rest des Jugendbuch-Stadels. Nur eben irgendwie in schlecht. Die Darsteller sind allesamt nichtssagend und austauschbar, viele richtiggehend unsympathisch. Tris besticht lediglich durch eine wundervolle Wallemähne (kein Witz, wenn sie die Haare offen trägt wähnt man sich in einer Schwarzkopf-Werbung), ist aber ansonsten komplett austauschbar wie der Rest der Bande. Das "Training" besteht darin dass sich die Anwärter gegenseitig verdreschen und die schwächliche Tris mit ihrer merkwürdigen Kampfhaltung bekommt, absehbar, sowohl von feisten Mädels wie auch durchtrainierten Jungs ordentlich aufs Fressbrett. Was das soll? Was das bringt? Keine Ahnung, beim besten Willen. Es ist alles irgendwie hingerotzt, nichts ergibt Sinn und dabei nimmt sich der Film auch noch verdammt ernst. Auch bei Harry Potter gibt es tausend Logiklöcher, grad in den Büchern, aber die werden wenigstens mit leisem Humor und ironischen Untertönen überspielt.

 

Also: Wer das Machwerk nicht kennt hat nix verpasst. Scheint ja leidlich erfolgreich gewesen zu sein, der 2. Teil läuft wohl grad im Kino an. Ich war, obschon ich die komplette Twilight-Filmreihe durchlitten habe, schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

Rush

 

Formel 1 Film über die Rivalität zwischen James Hunt und Nikki Lauda. Da ich mich schon lange für die Formel 1 interessiere, kenne ich auch die Geschichte um Lauda und Hunt sehr gut. Fand den Film wirklich klasse. Gute Action, toller Sound und ne gute Leistung von Daniel Brühl und Chris Hemsworth. Was mir aber den Film versaut hat war die deutsche Synchro. Nikki Lauda hat einen SO SCHLIMMEN österreichischen Akzent, das war schon peinlich. Hat ein wenig den Film versaut, aber naja. Ansonsten top. War wirklich überrascht. 8/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2015)

Interstellar.

 

Junge, wie ich mich auf diesen Film gefreut habe. Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber Nolan ist der Hammer. Im Kino kamen mir schon das eine oder andere Mal ein oder zwei Tränchen, jetzt wieder. So ein großartiger Film, auch wenn ich das Ende bzw die "Auflösung" gleichzeitig genial und doof finde. Aber sich so eine Story auszudenken mit einem Twist, den man zwar nachvollziehen und eventuell auch kommen sieht, man aber nichtsdestotrotz mit offenen Mund da sitzt... Bravo. 10/10 m8


----------



## Fremder123 (1. April 2015)

*22 Bullets (2010)*

 

Gute französische Thriller gibt es ja einige. Der eiskalte Engel, Nikita, Leon der Profi etc.. 22 Bullets kann sich zwar nicht mit diesen Meisterwerken messen, ist aber für einen unterhaltsamen Abend auf der Couch empfehlenswert. Jean Reno spielt einen ehemaligen Mafioso, der dem verbrecherischen Treiben abgeschworen hat und aufgrunddessen von maskierten Männer bei einem Anschlag mit 22 Treffern durchsiebt wird. Er überlebt aber und setzt alles daran, die Hintermänner aufzuspüren und zu liquidieren.

 

Mehr gibts als Story nicht zu sagen, da auch nicht viel mehr gezeigt wird. Der Film hält sich nicht mit viel Vorgeplänkel auf und kommt ziemlich direkt zur Sache. Das erspart zwar hier und da Längen, allerdings darf man dadurch auch keine tiefgreifende Charakterentwicklung erwarten. Macht aber nix, die Inszenierung ist hochwertig und muss sich vor amerikanischer Konkurrenz nicht verstecken. Die gezeigte Gewalt ist, wie im französischen Actionkino mittlerweile gang und gäbe, hart und schonungslos, darum hat der Streifen bei uns zu Recht keine Jugendfreigabe.

 

Insgesamt keines von Renos Meisterwerken, aber ein kleiner dreckiger Thriller der kaum Kompromisse eingeht und geradlinig der blutigen Handlung folgt. Für einen Videoabend allemal genug.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. April 2015)

*Interstellar* oder der bisher schlechteste Nolan Film ...

... was irgendwie auch gleich mein Fazit vorweg nimmt. Das soll nun nicht heißen, dass *Interstellar* kein guter Film ist, aber alle anderen Nolan Filme halte ich schlichtweg für besser. The Master of Mindfuck hat was den Mindfuck betrifft, hier schlicht versagt. In dem Moment wo er den Staub im Zimmer seiner Tochter entschlüsselt, weiß man, woher der kommt und man schaut bis zum Ende für die Bestätigung. Der Film hat aber seine Schauwerte und gerade die eingebauten IMAX Szenen, wie schon bei TDK, tragen zum guten visuellen Stil einiges bei. 
Hans Zimmer scheint mittlerweile für alle großen Hollywoodproduktionen den Score zu schreiben, so kommt es einem aktuell jedenfalls vor, hat auch hier ganze Arbeit geleistet, denn die einsetzende oder auch ausbleibende Musik unterstützt fast symbiotisch das Geschehen auf der Leinwand. Analog dazu kann man hier den Raketenstart exemplarisch nennen. Der Score setzt mit lautem Getöse ein, Stimmen sind aufgrund der lauten Geräusche kaum zu verstehen und dazu gibt es tiefreichende Basssalven und Effekte die durch den Raum schwirren. Hervorragendes Soundsetting, welches sicherlich nicht jedem gefällt, da es definitiv nicht kompatibel zu hellhörigen Mietshäusern ist. 

Bevor es aber zum Start kommt, zieht der Film sich ein wenig und im All selbst hat er dann auch seine Längen. Der Film wird trotz Vorhersehbarkeit nie langweilig, aber einige Szenen driften schlicht in die Bedeutungslosigkeit ab. Sicherlich ist *Interstellar* kein SciFi Actionkracher, aber 20-30 Minuten weniger hätten dem Film auch nicht schlecht getan oder zumindest davon die Hälfte hinten dranpacken. Denn das Ende kommt nach der eigentlichen "Auflösung" schnell und fällt zudem sehr kurz und schon ein wenig unbefriedigend für den Zuschauer aus und nein, dass reicht weder für einen zweiten Teil, noch bedarf es einen zweiten Teil. 

Alles in allem hat Nolan hier einen handwerklich sehr gut gemachten Film abgeliefert, der die Quadratur des Kreises versucht, aber das Genre weder neu erfindet, noch frischen Wind in dieses herein bringt. Der Film spiegelt eher den Zeitgeist wieder und versucht den Spagat anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung in einen Hollywood Blockbuster unterzubringen. Das zumindest ist Nolan meines Erachtens gut gelungen und dafür gibt es *8/10* Gravitation. Rein vom Unterhaltungswert würde ich aufgrund Längen sogar nur *7/10* Staubwolken geben, hinzu kommt das dafür zu kurze Ende.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. April 2015)

*22 Jump Street*

 

Nach dem recht anspruchsvollen Interstellar folgt hier nun das komplette Gegenteil... Nonsens ohne Ende. Aber, um das vorweg zu nehmen, sehr witziger Nonsens. Wer den Vorgänger kennt weiß dass die Neuinterpretation der 80er Kultserie absolut nix mit dieser gemein hat. Ist die Stimmung der Serie eher melancholisch-düster so regiert in den Kinofilmen der pure Wahnsinn. Jonah Hill und Channing Tatum ergänzen sich wie schon im ersten Teil erstaunlich gut und sind zurecht die legitimen Nachfahren von Laurel & Hardy alias Dick und Doof. Von Hill wusste ich das ja, aber auch Tatum offenbart ein komödiantisches Talent was ich ihm gar nicht zugetraut hätte.

 

Die Story ist komplett zu vernachlässigen, darum geh ich gar nicht weiter drauf ein. Viel wichtiger ist die Performance der Schauspieler und die ist zum Brüllen komisch. Der Film ist im Grunde - wie soviele andere Fortsetzungen - der erste Teil in anderer Umgebung, ist sich allerdings - im Gegensatz zu sovielen anderen Fortsetzungen - dieser Tatsache bewusst. Darum gibt es ständig Verweise und (Wort-)Witze darauf und der Abspann dürfte der kreativste sein den ich in einem Film bisher gesehen hab. Also nicht gleich abschalten sondern unbedingt laufen lassen!

 

Insgesamt ein toller Film für einen launigen DVD- oder TV-Abend... einen rustikalen Sinn für anarchischen Slapstick und Witze unter der Gürtellinie sollte man allerdings haben. Und die deutsche Synchro schießt mit der permanent vulgären Fäkalsprache den Vogel ab. Keine Ahnung ob das im englischen Original auch so ist, aber angesichts der derben Sprache und der ständigen Flüche würde selbst Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge rot anlaufen - und dieser Film stand u.a. deswegen sogar bei uns auf dem Index. Hingegen ist 22 JS schon ab 12, was mich wie schon bei Hangover doch ein wenig wundert. Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern...


----------



## Fremder123 (20. April 2015)

*The Purge: Anarchy (2014)*

 

Wie beschreibt man die Purge-Filme? Horror? Terror? Action? Survival? Gesellschafts-Satire? Gesellschafts-Kritik? Ich würd sagen von allem etwas. Teil 1 hat im Prinzip ein neues Genre begründet und der Nachfolger hier geht diesen Weg konsequent weiter. Die Filme beschreiben ein Amerika in naher Zukunft, welches von Gewalt und Kriminalität beherrscht wurde. Erst mit einer neuen Regierung (die "Gründungsväter) konnte dem Treiben Einhalt geboten werden, und zwar mit einem fragwürdigen Konzept: Einmal im Jahr ist 12 Stunden lang jegliches Verbrechen erlaubt, auch Mord und Vergewaltigung. Festgelegt sind lediglich die dafür erlaubten Waffen und Gerätschaften (keine Sprengwaffen und dergleichen). Damit soll jeder die Gelegenheit bekommen seine inneren Agressionen frei herauslassen zu können. Den Rest des Jahres herrschen die üblichen strengen Gesetze. Diese Maßnahme zeigt Wirkung, die Verbrechensrate liegt sehr viel niedriger als etwa in unserer Realität. Jedoch bezahlen viele dabei einen hohen Preis, denn gerade arme Menschen haben keine Möglichkeit sich vor dem blutgierigen Mob zu schützen.

 

Diese (gar nicht mal?) absurde Grundhandlung regt zum Nachdenken an, das war schon im ersten Teil so. Angesichts von ISIS, Boko Haram & Co. wissen wir ja dass es auch heute unglaubliche Grausamkeiten gibt und was sich Menschen gegenseitig alles antun können. Jedoch ist das meist "weit weg". Die Purge-Filme holen das Grauen vor die Tür, in die westliche Welt. Und es ist deshalb so beklemmend weil eben kein realitätsferner Maskenmörder an einem einsamen See seinem kranken Treiben nachgeht indem er Jugendliche beim Koitus abmurkst, sondern eben weil jeder zum Todfeind wird, absolut jeder. Nicht nur Banden gehen auf Menschenjagd, sondern auch die Nachbarn von nebenan, die man gestern im Treppenhaus noch freundlich grüßte.

 

Der erste Teil war zur Hälfte Home-Invasion-Terror und ein reines Kammerspiel. Teil 2 nun versetzt das Ganze mitten in die Stadt, was mindestens ebenso gut funktioniert, da die Bedrohung nun von überall kommt. Ein paar Menschen finden sich zufällig zusammen und versuchen, diese Nacht zu überleben. Dabei erkennt man immer wieder giftige Parallelen zur US-Gewaltgesellschaft, wo Waffen und tödliche Gewalt zum Alltag gehören. Höhepunkt des Ganzen ist eine Versteigerung samt Treibjagd, die einem Hostel in Sachen Intensität kaum nachsteht. Auch den Abspann sollte man nicht gleich abschalten...

 

Insgesamt finde ich die Purge-Filme hervorragend, sie halten uns allen auf extrem beklemmende Art einen Spiegel vor und regen zum Nachdenken an. Die Atmosphäre ist zum Schneiden dick und im 2. Teil sind die Hauptdarsteller auch nicht so unsympathisch wie die Familie in Teil 1. Von mir uneingeschränkte Filmempfehlung.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2015)

The Heat (2013) / Taffe Mädels.

Naja nicht wirklich auf DVD der lief gestern im Fernsehen.

überhaupt nicht mein Film. Ständig diese absolut unlustigen diskussionen über dies und das, die total in die länge gezogen wurden. das besäufnis in der bar wollte gar nicht mehr enden und einen kater hatten die danach auch nicht. 3/10


----------



## Fremder123 (27. April 2015)

*Edge of Tomorrow (2014)*

 

Kennt noch jemand "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"? Als Bill Murray in einer Zeitschleife gefangen war und denselben Tag immer wieder erlebte, bis er sich vom Arschloch zum Humanisten wandelte und die große Liebe fand? Ein zeitloser Klassiker, der immer wieder schön ist. Warum ich das erzähle? Ganz einfach, EoT bedient sich desselben Elements. Tom Cruise erlebt einen bestimmt Tag wieder und wieder (und immer wieder), ist sich als einziger Mensch allerdings dessen bewusst und beginnt nach anfänglichem Hadern schließlich, diesen Umstand für sich zu nutzen. Allerdings geht es hier nicht um eine schnöde Lovestory, sondern gleich mal um das Schicksal der Erde. Denn eine fiese Alienrasse hat mal wieder die Menschheit überrannt und droht den endgültigen Sieg davonzutragen. Nur der Scientologe hat es wie üblich in der Hand, das Schlimmste zu verhindern.

 

Tom Cruise mag wohl neuerdings dystopische SciFi-Action? Vor Edge of Tomorrow drehte er ja den (für mich) genialen "Oblivion", der mittlerweile zu meinen Lieblings-SciFi-Streifen gehört. Nun also dieser "Zeitreise"-Film, der allerdings bei weitem nicht an Oblivion rankommt. Cruise ist charismatisch wie immer - man kann ja von ihm halten was man will, aber er weiß wie man einen Film trägt - und die Action erwartungsgemäß fulminant. Allerdings wird es für meinen Geschmack mit den vielen Wiederholungen des Tages zu weit getrieben, hier hat das Murmeltier ein besseres Fingerspitzengefühl bewiesen. Es ist schlicht und einfach... ja, zu einfach: Klappt was nicht lässt sich Cruise einfach abknallen und wacht gleich wieder auf, mit eben dem Wissen was ihm hilft nicht erneut zu scheitern. So geht es Stück für Stück voran, irgendwie fehlt da eindeutig die Spannung.

 

Noch dazu sind die Aliens absolut seelenlose 0815-CGI-Viecher ohne Wiedererkennungswert. In einer runtergekommenen Kneipe auf Tatooine finden sich mehr erinnerungswürdige Gestalten als hier. Und irgendwie weiß man auch schon recht bald was am Ende passiert. So schaut man einfach zu und konsumiert, mehr aber auch nicht. Für einen unterhaltsamen Filmabend taugt der Film allemal, aber lange erinnern werd ich mich wohl daran nicht.


----------



## Egooz (27. April 2015)

Ninja Turtles: War gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich erwartet habe. Nette Sonntag-Nachmittag Unterhaltung inkl. typischer Po-Szene von Fox. Ich bin mit der Comic-Serie in den 80ern aufgewachsen und hey, es gab schon schlechtere Verfilmungen. 6/10
 


Ender's Game: Bei weitem der langweiligste Film, den ich seit langer Zeit gesehen habe. Wenn Kinder die Hauptrollen übernehmen, geht das für mich in 90% aller Fälle schief. Ford und Kingsley konnten da auch nicht mehr viel machen. 3/10
 


Interstellar: Wie Joker schon geschrieben hat, kam mir der Mindfuck, wie auch das Ende zu kurz. Insgesamt aber ein Highlight der halbwegs aktuellen Filme. 8/10


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2015)

Mortdecai

eine überraschend gute komödie. 8/10

 

Seventh Son

Der 7. Sohn eines 7. Sohnes, dass wäre heutzutage ein ding der unmöglichkeit.

Die Animationen sind noch ok die Story bietet zwar keine überraschungen lass ich aber auch durchgehen, denn ich habe nicht wirklich viel erwartet. Das die bösen in dem Film aber verlieren ist absolut lächerlich. Das war in etwa so als würde die Maus der Katze den Hals umdrehen. 5/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt Dexter komplett durchgeguckt, letztes Jahr nur bis Staffel sechs. Das Ende ist ziemlich schlecht, so ein richtiges naja wir lassen uns mal die Möglichkeit für Staffel 9 offen, falls wir Geld brauchen.

Heute Morgen Halo 4 Forward unto Dawn geguckt.
Von den 1:30 Stunden waren 1:20 leider komplett langweilig und unnötig. ABER als der Master Chief kam wurde ich schon echt nass.<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

Oldboy

 

Einer dieser Filme, die ich einmal pro Jahr gucke. Grandios.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2015)

Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder American Psycho geguckt. Klasse Film einfach.

Durch TW3 hatte ich irgendwie Lust auf Wikinger (Bin grad in Skellige ) und hab Netflix mal Wikinger eingegeben.
Hat dann "Walhalla Rising" ausgespuckt.
In der Beschreibung stand was von Mads Mikkelsen.  Einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Hab dann einfach mal "abspielen" gedrückt.
Es hat mich extrem an Hannibal, die Serie in der er mitspielt,  erinnert. (Der Film kam aber früher)
Neben dem außergewöhnlichen Stil fand ich einige Aussagen echt gut. Ging um die Verbreitung des christlichen Glaubens.
Da meinte einer der Heiden sinngemäß: "Die essen das Fleisch ihres Gottes? Trinken sein Blut? Wie barbarisch!"
Da musste ich schmunzeln. Auch gut war "Warum Krieg? Die haben doch nur einen Gott, wir haben viele. Ist doch klar wer gewinnt."

Ansonsten war der Film eher Durchschnitt, ist halt so'n Kunstding gewesen. Die Landschaften waren sehr schön und atmosphärisch, viel Natur, wenig "Gebautes".
Denke mal der Film war auch nicht sehr teuer.

Einmal kann man sich den angucken, aber nochmal muss nicht.


----------



## IBK-OA (28. Juni 2015)

Die letzte Blu Ray war John Wick, gutes Popcorn Kino, für nen Action FIlm etwas kitschig, aber schön anzusehen.

 

Über Prime hab ich zuletzt Shooter gesehen, absoluter Hammerfilm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Pacific Rim

 

Visuell einmalig. Aber aus irgend einem Grund finde ich die Schauspieler und die Story so peinlich. Die Dialoge sind Klischee hoch 10. Ich merke mehr und mehr (bei Jurassic World war es ähnlich), dass mich sowas sehr abturnt. Um ehrlich zu sein hätte der Film auch von M.Bay kommen können. Nun ist aber von Del Torro. Naja, ich wurde trotzdem einigermaßen unterhalten.


----------



## johnp9 (14. Juli 2015)

Scarface


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2015)

Man of Steel

 

Nach den ganzen Comic Con Trailern hatte ich irgendwie Lust auf nen Superman Film und da ich MoS noch nicht gesehen hatte passte das. Superman ist nicht mein Lieblingssuperheld, trotzdem fand ich den Film ganz unterhaltsam. Allerdings hat er auch seine Schwächen. Ich kann verstehen, wieso Batman angepisst ist, wenn ich sehe, wie sehr Metropolis zerstört wird. Es geht wirklich im Sekundentakt etwas kaputt, auch wenn es wirklich gut inszeniert wurde war es mir irgendwann zu viel. Kamera-Arbeit hatte für mich Höhen und Tiefen. Ich mag diese "shaky cams" so gar nicht, trotzdem gab es ein paar schöne Aufnahmen.

 

Grade auch in Hinblick auf Superman v Batman bin ich gespannt, wohin sich Superman entwickelt. Sonst war Man of Steel ein Film, den man nicht  unbedingt gesehen haben muss, trotzdem aber einigermaßen unterhält.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juli 2015)

Gestern dann auch endlich *Kingsman* auf der großen Leinwand gesehen und für absolut genial befunden und daher vergebe ich klar *9 von 10* Regenschirme. 
Alleine die ganzen Anspielungen auf diverse Agentenfilme sind auf dem Punkt gelungen. Jackson mimt den Oberbösewicht so dermaßen genial und das Lispeln erst - Hammer. Hab während des Films mehrfach geklatscht und war ähnlich geflasht, wie damals bei Kick Ass inkl. wtf-Momente. Das Teil ist echt genial und wer Kick Ass mochte, wird Kingsman einfach nur lieben.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juli 2015)

The Expendables 3 Extended Directors Cut

 

Ich komme mal wieder nicht umhin etwas auszuholen. Die ersten beiden Teile der Expendables-Reihe finde ich als "Oldie" >30 äußerst unterhaltsam, grad der 2. Teil sorgt mit dem ordentlichen Mix aus brutalster Gewalt, coolen Onelinern und dem Altgediente-Helden-Portfolio für launige Stunden. Stallone hat da einen illustren Haufen Testosteron zusammengeholt, der seines Gleichen sucht. Den 3. Teil hingegen hab ich trotz ähnlicher Starpower bisher gemieden, da ich auf anderen Fanseiten viel Negatives gelesen hab. Gestern wurde er dann doch mal gesichtet und ich muss (leider) sagen... die Meckerer haben recht, er lässt deutlich zu wünschen übrig.

 

1. Die Gewalt

Ich weiß, ein kontroverses Thema. Aber zur Filmographie vieler der Darsteller und auch den ersten beiden Teilen gehört ordentliches Kunstblutvergießen nun mal dazu, auch wenn manch einer angesichts dessen den Kopf schütteln mag. Dieses Element jedoch fehlt im 3. Teil komplett. Klar, es wird geballert, geschlitzt, explodiert und gestorben in Massen. Aber das alles völlig steril, der einzige der ein paar Tropfen Blut vergießen darf ist Mel Gibson. Der Rest vom Fest fällt einfach zuckend zu Boden, wo in den Vorgängern die roten Fontänen spritzten und Gliedmaßen durch die Gegend flogen (jaja, verwerflich). Auch der Extended Cut hat trotz 18er Freigabe keinen Mehrwert in dieser Hinsicht und die Freigabe ist ein schlechter Witz, wenn man bedenkt dass etwa der deutlich (!) brutalere Machete Kills mit seinen Splatterszenen ab 16 ist. Sly hat sich mit der Ausrichtung auf ein jüngeres Publikum keinen Gefallen getan und wurde auch mit einem finanziellen Flop abgestraft. Ich hoffe Teil 4 so er kommt wird in der Hinsicht wieder etwas deftiger.

 

2. Die Darsteller

Sly hatte ja in Interviews vorab betont, dass er das Franchise auch jüngeren Zuschauern schmackhaft machen will. Das ist ihm zwar nicht gelungen, man merkt es allerdings nicht nur am Fehlen jeglichen Blutes sondern auch an der hirnrissigen Entscheidung, die altgedienten und liebgewonnenen Recken zwischenzeitlich gegen "modernere" Typen wie Ronda Rousey oder Kellan Lutz auszutauschen. Erst am Ende darf die alte Garde wieder mitmischen. Dabei fehlen den Jung'schen jegliches Charisma, was eben die bisherigen Haudegen so auszeichnet, und neben den Muskelbergen der "Rentner" sieht selbst der stämmige Lutz aus wie ein Kleinkind. Die restlichen Neulinge sind absolut nichtssagend und sofort wieder vergessen. Eine schlechte Entscheidung (wie schon z.B. in Stirb Langsam 4.0) und ich hoffe, dass diese Hanseln in eventuellen Nachfolgern nicht mehr auftauchen.

 

3. Die Spielorte

Also so langsam könnte es mal wieder interessantere Handlungsorte geben. Die Karibikinsel im 1. Teil war ok, aber nicht grad spektakulär. Der Ostblock im 2. Teil war auch nicht eben der Bringer, aber ließ sich verkraften, zumal der Showdown im Terminal grad dank der Götterkombi Willis-Schwarzenegger-Norris legendär ist. In Teil 3 wird wieder ein Absurdistan zerbombt und der Endkampf findet in einem abrissreifen Hochhaus statt... nicht grad sehr originell geschweige denn optisch ansprechend.

 

Insgesamt leider der Tiefpunkt der Reihe, lohnt höchstens um alle Teile mal gesehen zu haben. Ich hoffe auf Besserung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2015)

Bin momentan dabei, viele Klassiker auf Englisch nachzuholen. In den letzten Tagen die Batman Trilogie von Nolan.

 

Zu den Filmen muss man nicht viel sagen. Teil 2 war sicher der Höhepunkt. Was mir aufgefallen ist, besonders beim Joker, wie gut die deutsche Synchronstimme ist. Da gibt keinen großen Unterschied zur englischen.


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe vorgestern Interstellar gesehen. War ganz nett, aber so richtig umgehauen hat er mich nicht!

Außerdem läuft seit gestern wieder mal Game of Thrones....ich fang nochmal an damit!


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin momentan dabei, viele Klassiker auf Englisch nachzuholen. In den letzten Tagen die Batman Trilogie von Nolan.
> 
> 
> 
> Zu den Filmen muss man nicht viel sagen. Teil 2 war sicher der Höhepunkt. Was mir aufgefallen ist, besonders beim Joker, wie gut die deutsche Synchronstimme ist. Da gibt keinen großen Unterschied zur englischen.


 

Da ist jene Videoszene, in der der Joker sein Opfer vorstellt und eine absolut irre Stimmlage hat. Unvermittelt brüllt er plötzlich: "LOOK AT ME!"

Das ist im Original dermaßen gänsehauterregend, weil tatsächlich absolut nicht rational. Da hat die deutsche Version wenig gegen zu bieten gegen diese "One-Man-Voice-Show".

 

[video]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhpCfSslq1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wobei ich zugeben muß, den Film bisher nie synchronisiert gesehen zu haben (keine O-Ton-Aufführung = kein Kinobesuch von mir). Lediglich diese Stelle habe ich wegen Deines Postings gegen die Synchro verglichen - und die verblasst da völlig.

 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, so sollte sich heute die Blu von "Hard to be a god" hier einfinden. Mir schwant übelstes (russischer Film; 3 Stunden; Schwarz/Weiß - das kann nix werden).

Sollte ich das Trauma überleben, werde ich davon berichten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2015)

win3ermute schrieb:


>


 

O-Ton ist immer besser als Synchro. Damals, als der Film raus kam, hab ich ihn aber auf deutsch gesehen. Und danach wahrscheinlich 10 weitere Male auf deutsch. Schätze mal, deswegen bin ich da ein wenig voreingenommen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir Tom Hardys Bane Stimme so gar nicht gefällt. Die deutsche Synchro war auch nicht besser, aber ich musste immer schmunzeln, wenn er geredet hat.

 

Ich habe zuletzt Taxi Driver, Scarface und Godfather zum 1. Mal (besser später als nie  ) gesehen und holy fuck, sind die gut. Besonders Taxi Driver hatte es mir angetan. Mir war ja bewusst, dass dieser Film mit zu den Größten überhaupt gehört, hatte aber storytechnisch nicht sowas erwartet. Würde glaube ich heutzutage (weiß nicht wie es damals war) für vieeeel Diskussion sorgen.


----------



## johnp9 (3. August 2015)

Forrest Gump 9/10


----------



## Gerdderdino (4. August 2015)

Meine zuletzt gesehene DVD müsste "Der Pate" sein. Bin ein riesen Fan von der Trilogie


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> O-Ton ist immer besser als Synchro.


 

Nicht immer.

 

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2yV1zD3IB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2015)

Whiplash

 

Wie Ehrgeiz und der Wille Menschen zerstört, zeigt der Film sehr gut. Ein geiles Ding, J.K. Simmons (auch bekannt aus Spiderman 1-3, wo er den Boss von P.Parker spielt) und Miles Teller zeigen ne bombastische Leistung, man spürt förmlich, wie sehr sie sich nen Oscar verdient haben. Ganz klare Empfehlung. 10/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2015)

The Road 7/10

Eigentlich 10/10, aber es gibt doch vieles, was mich stört.
Der Film hat ziemlich hart angefangen, nicht von der Gewaltdarstellung, sondern insgesamt einfach.

Dieser realistische, spannende und vorallem unangenehme Touch hat sich leider mit schreitendem Minutenbalken immer mehr verflüchtigt.

Insbesondere das Ende ist so unfassbar kitschig und zerstört die anfängliche Atmosphäre.

Aber ansonsten ist es doch relativ...spannend.
Würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass es diesen Happy End Zwang nicht gibt, wäre diesem Film absolut zu Gute gekommen.


----------



## Aun (13. September 2015)

keine sorge, als nächstes gibts blumensträusse bei nem bäng. du jämmrlicer norgelpussy.

"the road is "genau" das, was man sich vorstellt in so nem eregnis. wenn du da noch ein märchen happyend erwartet hast =


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVt32qoyhi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

nette Action, nette Effekte, Scarlett und Morgan - jo hat mir gefallen


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2015)

Könnte man den Kino und den DVD thread nicht mal zusammen legen und ihn einfach als "welchen film habt ihr zuletzt gesehen" betiteln?

 

San Andreas

Sehr unterhaltsam. Nach der grottenschlechten animation schon gleich zu begin, sahen wir den film mehr als komödie statt als drama, katastrophenfilm. wir haben immer wieder herzlich gelacht und uns blenden amüsiert.

als komödie 10/10

was es auch immer sein will 6/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2015)

Wolf of Wallstreet

 

Gebt den Mann bitte endlich den verdammten Oscar. Leo DiCaprio ist einfach überragend gut. 3 Stunden lang nur Spaß. 10/10.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. September 2015)

Aun lern doch endlich mal richtig zu lesen und nicht das was du für dein sinnfreien provoziereden Verbaldurchfall brauchst.

Ich fande die Härte sehr gut und das Happy End bescheiden.


----------



## Ogil (13. Oktober 2015)

"What we do in the shadows" - eine Mockumentary ueber eine Vampir-WG in Neuseeland. Ein Seitenhieb auf Reality-TV-Shows und mit ein paar wirklich lustigen Stellen. Muss man aber vermutlich moegen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlita93 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die zweite Staffel von Weissensee angeschaut. Das ist eijne deutsche Produktion und es geht um mehrere Familien und der DDR und aktuell Wendezeit und deren Verstrickungen und Konflikte mit der Stasi. Ist wirklich super spannend gemacht, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2015)

Hab mir gestern Kingsman und Ex Machina angesehen und muss sagen, beides 10/10 Filme.

 

*Kingsman* hatte ich damals im Kino schon geguckt und war da bereits krass überrascht worden. Wie brutal und rücksichtslos dieser Film ist, gleichzeitig aber auch sehr genial inszeniert (die Kämpfe) und witzig. Hatte ihn gestern auf Englisch und da ist er nochmal ein Stück besser auf Grund der Akzente. Wirklich zu empfehlen.

 

*Ex Machina* wollte ich schon sehen, als er in den Kinos lief aber irgendwie kam ich nicht dazu. Wow. Ich mag das Setting sehr, nicht umsonst zählt A.I. zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen. Ex Machina ist aber nochmal ein anderes Level. Schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller ist wirklich gut, besonders die der Robotoer-Dame. Soundtrack, Schnitt, Handlung. Alles einfach nur genial. Erinnert in manchen Momenten irgendwie an nen Kubrik-Film (Shining).Hoffentlich kommt da noch ne Fortsetzung, ich will meeeehr 

 

Nicht direkt auf DVD oder BlueRay, sondern auf Amazon Prime Video ...

 

*Mr. Robot* - In letzter Zeit packen mich Serien nicht mehr. Better Call Saul, Narchos, True Detectiv. Alle habe ich angefangen und nach wenigen Episoden doch das Interesse verloren. Dann kam Mr. Robot. Hab aus den USA schon einiges gehört. Anonymous - Die Serie mit Rami Malek und Christian Slater. Rami Malek spielte in Until Dawn mit, ein Horror-Spiel für die PS4. War dann schon irgendwie neugierig, wie er sich denn in ner richtigen Serie schlägt. Hab Mr. Robot an 2 Tagen durchgesuchtet. Wahnsinn. Die Serie ist noch lange nicht perfekt. Manche Dialoge wirken irgendwie komisch, schon fast gestellt. Das fällt zu Beginn vermehrt auf und für einige ist das evtl. ein Grund, nicht weiterzugucken. Aber ab Folge 3-5 nimmt sie so sehr fahrt auf, dass man einfach weitergucken muss. Die inneren Monologe von Elliot (der Hauptperson) sind ein Highlight, musikalisch ist die Serie mit so vielen großartigen Tracks bestückt und das Intro... ist jedes Mal so gut gemacht. Mein Serienhighlight des Jahres. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMfNB3fakB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2015)

Mein DvD - Pile of Shame wird kleiner. Gestern nacht noch *John Wick* reingezogen.

 

Ich mag Keanuu Reeves ja sehr. Schon damals in Matrix und auch Constantine. Seine folgende Filme waren dann aber eher immer meh. Von John Wick hab ich einiges Gutes gehört. Und ich muss sagen, Keanu hat geliefert. Krasser Action Thriller mit einer Story, die nicht vorhanden ist. Macht aber auch nix. Dafür gibt es Hunde. Schon witzig, denn der Hund ist gewissermaßen der Story-Antrieb. Ansonsten, gute Soundtracks ( M. Manson ), gute Takedowns und Waffen-Orgien. An manchen Stellen wirkt es doch sehr gestellt, im nächsten Moment legt Keanu ganze Gebäude voller Gangster um. Mit 2 Pistolen. Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, eigentlich eher unüblich, John Wick musste ungewöhnlich viel nachladen. Also keine Ammo Cheats. Würde ich ne 7,5/10 geben. Nichts weltbewegendes, aber ich wurde für die kurze Zeit sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (5. Dezember 2015)

habe gerade die erste dvd von steins gate angeschaut

6 folgen am stück  auf deutsch ist es schon geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind die Millers

 

Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Komödien der letzten Jahre. Und Jennifer Aniston ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir sind die Millers
> 
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Komödien der letzten Jahre. Und Jennifer Aniston ...


Vorgestern haben wir den auch auf Netflix gesehen, selten so einen unlustigen Film gesehen, dabei bin ich so leicht zu bespaßen, dass es manchmal fast schon traurig ist.

Aber mir sagt keine Komödie der letzten 5? Jahre zu, außer vielleicht "Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an".

Außerdem Reese Witherspoon > Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5m4zrWiymc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

So genial der Film

 

Aus der Videothek ausgeliehen
Herlicher Satirefilm
Hier kriegen alle ihr Fett weg Nazis, Antifa, Verfassungschutz, Medien, Politiker und dann parodiert er noch die ganze politische korrektheit.
Alles total überspitzt natürlich dargestellt
 
Es gibt keine Nazis und es gibt keine Antifa das sind alles Mitarbeiter vom Verfassungsschutz die beide Fraktionen unterwandert haben und sie gegeneinander aufwiegeln jedenfalls laut dem Film.
Bei der Bundeswehr spielt man nur Egoshooter und die Ausrüstung versagt immer. Der Verfassungschutz sorgt dafür das Bayern München immer Platz 1 in der Tabelle wird.
Dann die politischen Talkshows im Film so genial. Total überspitzt ein Professor pflichtet und spricht dem CDU Politiker immer nach. Die gleichstellungs und integrationsbeauftrage würft mit sätzen um sich "wenn people of colour seine meinung sagt dann ist die plötzlich nicht mehr erlaubt ?". Die Linke Parteiabgeordnete will mit Ökostrom und und Gender Equality den Weltfrieden bringen und der typische B Promi will nur sein buch/film promoten.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2016)

Survive Style 5+ 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjöl_Nir (7. Januar 2016)

Hercules (Extended Cut)

 

Warum macht Hollywood das immer wieder? Warum werden auf Gedeih und Verderb in Verfilmungen griechischer Mythen die Monster und Mysterien rausgenommen? Wo doch gerade diese Erzählungen voller Götter und Fabelwesen sind. Ich verstehs nicht, hat mich schon bei Troja genervt. Und ist im vorliegenden Fall ebenfalls unklar. Hercules ist hier ein umherziehender Söldner der mit seiner Kriegertruppe für Kohle andere Leute umhaut. Die 12 Aufgaben der Legende hat er zwar erfüllt, aber hier wird es so hingestellt als waren das normale Frondienste und einzig der begabte Barde der Truppe hat das aufgebauscht damit die Leute was zu reden haben. Wer also als Kenner der alten Geschichten den Film ansieht in der Hoffnung, ordentlich Monster- und Zaubereigedöns zu erleben - was selbst der Disney-Herc befriedigend zu bieten hat - wird enttäuscht. Am Ende darf der Muskulus mal ne Säule umwerfen, ansonsten gibts ganz irdisches Hauen und Stechen von der Stange.

 

Schade, denn so muss sich der Film mit anderen antiken Klopperein der letzten Jahre messen lassen, etwa die beiden 300-Teile oder auch Krieg der Götter/ Kampf der Titanen. Und gegen jeden davon zieht er für mich den Kürzeren. Es werden einfach keine frischen Akzente gesetzt wie die brillante Bildsprache im ersten 300 oder die überbordende Brutalität im zweiten Teil (ja ich weiß wie das klingt). Was bleibt ist ein stinknormaler Historien-Hauer, der für einen gemütlichen Abend auf der Couch passabel ist, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2016)

Drive

 

10/10


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2016)

American Sniper

 

Vielleicht DER Skandalfilm des letzten Jahres und ich hab gestern Abend hin- und herüberlegt ob ich Bock auf amerikanisches Pathos hab. Schließlich zogen dann Clint Eastwood als Regisseur und Bradley Cooper als Hauptdarsteller doch zu sehr. Vorweg: Bereut hab ichs nicht, AS ist ein gutes Kriegsdrama, wie von Eastwood zu erwarten. Ebenso muss man aber sagen dass jegliche Kritikpunkte der letzten Monate berechtigt sind.

 

Es geht um den angeblich besten Scharfschützen der US Army. In amerikanischer Logik heißt das, er hat die meisten Menschen abgeknallt. Natürlich nicht im Mutterland, sondern allesamt im Irak. Die Ironie an der wahren Geschichte ist, dass er seinerseits hernach nicht von einem Iraker, sondern von einem US-Veteranen abgeknallt wurde. Klingt recht teilnahmslos wenn ich sowas schreibe, aber man muss ehrlich gesagt schon Amerikaner sein, um da Tränen zu vergießen. Diejenigen die einem wirklich leid tun sind seine Frau und Kinder, die nun ohne Mann und Vater dastehen.

 

Dieses Dilemma liegt nicht an den Darstellern. Bradley Cooper ist sensationell und spielt sich die Seele aus dem Leib, auch Sienna Miller als seine Frau hat mir sehr gut gefallen (wenn auch einen Tick zu weinerlich hier und da). Die Machart ist gewohnt solide, das sollte man von einem Eastwood auch erwarten können. ABER: Das große Problem was dieser Film hat ist, dass er den Irakkrieg zu keiner Sekunde hinterfragt und auch nicht das völkerrechtswidrige Tun der USA dort. Stattdessen glorifiziert er ganz und gar seinen Helden, der als Überpatriot stets seinem Land verpflichtet ist und das auch über die Familie stellt. Krönung des Ganzen ist der Schluss, wo sein Staatsbegräbnis unter Unmengen Stars and Stripes stattfindet. Das hätte auch ein Michael Bay nicht besser hinbekommen und grad nach Filmen wie Letters from Iwo Jima fragt man sich, was Clint hier denn geritten hat, Republikaner hin oder her. Das einzige was man in dieser Hinsicht zugute halten kann ist die sichtbare Veränderung der Männer im Krieg an sich. Mehr aber auch nicht.

 

Fazit: Sehenswert? Auf jeden Fall, allein schon dank des phänomenalen Hauptdarstellers. Nervt die Wehleidigkeit der USA, die ständig irgendwelche Länder ins Chaos stürzen und hinterher flennen wenn von ihnen auch paar mit drauf gehen? Ja, sogar als vietnamfilm-gestählter Seher der sowas eigentlich gut ausblenden kann. Dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2016)

Bin gerade dabei alte Mafia Filme nach(auf)zuhoien.

 

Zuletzt hab ich Once upon a time in america geguckt. Ist jetzt wohl einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Ich lerne De Niro (und auch Pacino) immer mehr zu schätzen. Was die alles schon an 1A Filmen rausgehauen haben... krass. Genau so Leone, Coppola und Scorsese als Regisseure.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2016)

the town

extended version ist nicht zu empfehlen. zu viel gerede, welches aber kein stück zur story oder den charaktern beiträgt. ansonsten wärs ein toller film.

7/10

 

centurion (2010)

nicht schlecht, durchaus empfehlenswert.

8/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2016)

*Inside Out (Alles steht Kopf)*

 

Wundervoller Film. Pixar at it's best. Da musste selbst ich am Ende tief durchatmen. 10/10.

 

*The Martian*

 

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, als ich damals im Kino saß und Interstellar 2.0 erwartete. The Martian ist dann aber doch eine ganze Ecke fröhlicher und lustiger. Matt Damon ist einfach einer der besten Schauspieler. 9/10


----------



## Serafyn (22. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS8E1QLQtkc

 

Nichts für schwache Nerven, mir gefällt der Film sehr gut  10/10

 

Und Famke Janssen mag ich eh sehr (X Men)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2016)

*Straight outta compton*

 

Damals schon im Kino gesehen, hab nix mit N.W.A. am Hut, aber nach dem Film muss man einfach drauf stehen. Auch schauspielerisch Top (Eazy-E und Ice Cube sind so genial). Sehr empfehlenswert, auch für Menschen, die Hip Hop nicht primär hören.

 

*Der Pate II*

 

Muss ich nicht viel zu sagen. Ich mochte den 1. Teil mehr, im 2. fand ich aber die Entstehungsgeschichte um die Familie Corleone extrem interessant. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Teil 3, hab aber schon für 2 sehr lange gebraucht (öfters angefangen und dann wieder aufgehört, kann nicht so lange Filme am Stück sehen).

 

*Casino*

 

Weiter gehts mit den Mafia Filmen, diesmal Casino. Typischer Scorcese Film, aber sehr genial inszeniert und mit nem tollen Soundtrack. In manchen Szene hatte ich irgendwie so eine "The Departed" Gefühl, ja Casino war früher da ich weiß. Ist mir nur aufgefallen. Zu den Schauspielern muss ich nix sagen. Es sind wieder die Üblichen, die man in jedem 2. Mafia Film sieht. De Niro, Pesci, Woods, Vincent. Alle top. In dem Genre gefällt mir aber bisher Goodfellas und Once upon...  am Besten. Mal schauen, was da noch so kommt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

Drag me to Hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2016)

*Sicario *

 

Hammer Thriller mit toller Musik und krassen Bildern.


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2016)

Gerade nochmal das Ende von *Erinnerungen an Marnie* geschaut. 

Keine gute Idee, rapider Taschentuchverbrauch ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2016)

Der Morgen hat angefangen mit "Demonic".
4/10, die Effekte waren lau, die Story mau, eine schauspielerische Leistung nicht vorhanden.
Aber die Erzählperspektive war erfrischend.

Anschließend habe ich "The Purge 2 Anarchy" geguckt
5/10
Hatte sehr viel Potenzial wie ich finde, aber relativ mäßig umgesetzt, auch das die Regierung purged fande ich naja.
Außerdem war die Cali unfassbar nervig - toughe Kinder gehen gar nicht.

Der Morgen schließt ab mit Empire State,
7/10 weil 80er Charme und Emma Roberts.<3

Ansonsten recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2016)

Mad Max Fury Road

 

Visuell, Sound, Design, Score. 10/10.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2016)

Birdman

 

sehr origineller Film mit Schauspielern, die ALLE in ihren Rollen glänzen. Mal ne andere Art der Kameraführung, am Anfang ein wenig komisch, aber es wirkt so, als sei der Film in einem Schnitt gedreht worden. Krass.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2016)

Moon

mit Sam Rockwell.
Interessanter Film. Mehr kann ich auch schon nicht sagen ohne zu spoilern.

Mich hat der Plot jedenfalls überrascht.
Ist jetzt kein Meisterwerk, weder in der Effektqualität noch der schauspielerischen Leistung, trotzdem guter Film.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2016)

Katakomben, fand den Trailer damals voll interessant.

Hab den Film jetzt tatsächlich gesehen und muss sagen:  
Verdammt nerviger Anfang, nervige Hauptprotagonistin und zu plakativ insgesamt.

Im Endeffekt wird jeder in dem Labyrinth für seine Sünden mit dem Tod bestraft.

Eine Spur weniger übertrieben hätte dem Film gut getan auch der Grund warum die in die Katakomben gehen ist bescheuert. 

Der Grusel besteht auch nur aus Jump Scares + Softer Gewalt (da 16er).

Unfassbar schlechter Film...

0/10 wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2016)

Black Mass

 

Mafia -Thriller mit u.a.  Depp, Cumberbatch und Kevin Bacon. Die Story beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit und ähnelt sich im Prinzip der von The Departed in vielen Teilen. Großes Lob an Johnny Depp. Wirklich glänzen tut er ja in den wenigsten Rollen in der letzten Zeit, hier spielt er aber einen richtig ekligen und schmierigen Mafia Boss, der mit dem FBI zusammenarbeitet. Der Film hat seine Schwächen, bis auf Depp's und Cumberbatch's Charakter (die im FIlm Brüder spielen) sind mir alle anderen Charaktere so ziemlich egal, weil man 0 über sie erfährt. Da hilft dann auch nicht, dass alle 10 Minuten jemand umgebracht wird und das scheinbar niemanden interessiert (bis auf eine bestimmte Stelle). Wirklich schlecht macht es den Film jetzt nicht, besser wird er nun aber auch nicht (was auch an der Story liegt, The Departed ist da klar besser inszeniert). Hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß, besonders wegen Depp. Was der da an Mimik/Gestik abliefert ist echt krass und beängstigend gut. 7/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2016)

Deadpool

 

War im Kino damals eher weniger begeistert, nun hab ich ihn mir auf BlueRay zugelegt und nochmal im OT gegönnt und muss sagen, dass ich ihn beim 2. Mal viel besser finde. Einer der besten Marvel-Filme, ich hoffe inständig, dass sie ihm mehr Budget geben und noch einen 2ten rausbringen (wovon ich ausgehe, der Film war ja sau erfolgreich).


----------



## Keashaa (26. Juli 2016)

*hust*

 

Sailor Moon Crystal 

 

Die dt. Synchro ist grausam. Die dt. Untertitelung auch. Aber dafür ist die neue Adaption soviel näher am Original und Venus ist nicht einfach nur eine vertrottelte B*tch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2016)

L.A. Confidential

 

Super Krimi/Gangsterfilm mit Kim Basinger, Kevin Spacey und Russel Crowe. Schauspielerisch top, Geschichte war ok, aber sehr absehbar. Russel Crowe hat aber ne verdammt krasse Leistung abgeliefert. Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2016)

*Beast of no Nations*

 

Idris Elba ist einfach krass. Ab und an hab ihn die Rolle nicht abgenommen, weil sein Akzent nicht ernsthaft rüber kam, aber er hat einfach so ne Ausstrahlung. Die Kinder-Schauspieler waren auch alle samt super. 

 

*Godfather Part 3*

 

Zum ersten Mal gesehen. Ja, vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch die lange hinfälligen ersten beiden Teile gesehen, beide gehören jetzt zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen (mochte Teil 2 mehr). Teil 3 bringt die Geschichte nun also zu Ende. Und das sehr enttäuschend. Von Pacino ("just when i thought I was out THEY PULL ME BACK IN") bis hin zu der Tochter, war schauspielerisch eher schwach. Lichtblick war sicher Andy Garcia. Soundtrack ist aber sehr genial. Insgesamt hätte es meiner Meinung nach den Film nicht gebraucht, aber er ist nunmal da. Wenn man Fan ist, wird man eh alle sehen (gesehen haben).


----------



## Aun (17. August 2016)

tjo shika das ist eben "der pate". teil1 : wtf. teil2: boar/ ehm joar. teil 3 lass ich mal außen vor ^^ aber schon krass wie damals zig jahre in film verpackt wurden. sowas geht heute nur noch schief.


----------



## LikeTropi (19. August 2016)

_Poliezei_ (Polisse), französisches Filmdrama von 2011


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. August 2016)

Lucy mit Morgan Freeman und Scarlett Johansson.

 

Der Anfang war interessant und recht düster, letztendlich endet der Film in absoluter Absurdität. Was an sich "okay" gewesen wäre, allerdings wurde er so wissenschaftlich aufgezogen, dass es gegen Ende immer lächerlicher wurde.

Auch diese ganze schwarze Materie am Ende. Prototype lässt grüßen.

 

3/10.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2016)

La Haine Hass von 1995 in S/W

 

Genialer Film, das Ende hat mich richtig schockiert. 10/10

 

The Neon Demon,

 

wurde mir bei Amazon neben dem Nachtmahr angezeigt, dachte mir es geht also wohl in eine ähnliche Sparte und die Kritiken waren auch sehr gut.

 

Von der Inszenierung her hat es mich stark an Walhalla Rising erinnert, es wird aber deutlich mehr gesprochen. Ist ab 16, aber mir wurde regelmäßig schlecht bei dem Film. Charakterentwicklung ist auch gut, allerdings gibt es den einen oder anderen in meinen Augen nach viel zu harten Breaking Point in dieser. Ist mit 2 Stunden zwar recht lange, hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass es sich übermäßig zieht. Kann man gucken!

 

9/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2016)

Ebenfalls The Neon Demon.

 

Ist vom Macher von Walhalla Rising und Drive, was man sehr stark merkt. Manch einer würde sagen "Style over substance", ist aber sehr Geschmackssache. Bildtechnisch ist das Ding ein Brett. Klasse inszeniert, tolles Farbenspiel und ein guter Schnitt. Nicolas Winding Refn (Regisseur) gehört in diesen Punkten meiner Meinung nach zu den Besten. Der Soundtrack ist auch sehr gut. Geht leicht in die Richtung von Drive, nur mehr Bass und Techno. Story ist interessant, hat  viele Interpretationsebenen und ist unberechenbar. An manchen Stellen merkt man, dass der Style klar im Vordergrund ist, weswegen der Film auch so lange geht. Die Geschichte wird dann nicht wirklich vorran gebracht, deswegen "style over substance". Fand ich jetzt nicht schlimm, ganz im Gegenteil. Schauspielerisch kann man auch nix sagen. Elle Fanning und Keanu Reeves sind die bekannten, aber auch alle anderen sind Toll. Beste Leistung zeigt klar die Darstellerin der "Ruby", aber auch Fanning war klasse (mit 16 Jahren...).

 

9,5/10. Ich will jetzt nicht großartig spoilern, aber dieser Film muss FSK18 sein, nicht 16. Man sieht einige Sachen, die für viele Menschen verstörend wirken könnten. Auch wenn die Message an sich für Jugendliche interessant sein könnte.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u72D3nRFI14&t


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2016)

*Prisoners*

 

Wollte ich schon immer mal gucken, weil er ja hoch gelobt wurde damals. Und ich kann bestätigen, für mich einer der besten Thriller überhaupt. Man ist wirklich jede Minute unter Spannung und fragt sich öfter, wer denn nun der Täter ist. Von der Inszenierung ist der Film jetzt kein Meisterwerk, alles ist eher einfach gehalten, auch der Soundtrack. Bei Thrillern finde ich das aber auch nicht schlimm, in diesem Fall wirkt das Wetter sehr bedrückend. Ähnlich wie in "Sieben" regnet es fast immer oder es ist immer dunkel. Die Story und besonders Jake Gyllenhaal als Ermittler und Hugh Jackman tragen den Film auf ein sehr hohes Level. Hab es schon oft gesagt, für mich ist Gyllenhaal ein Schauspieler, der wie kein anderer Emotionen rüberbringen kann. Großartige Leistung. 

 

10/10

 

*Popstar - Never stop never stopping*

 

Das genaue Gegenstück zu Prisoners. Komödie mit Andy Samberg und seinen The Lonely Island Dudes. Und genau das ist es auch schon. Wer TLI oder Sambergs Serie Brooklyn Nine Nine mag, wird den Film mögen. Hab den Fehler gemacht und den Trailer gesehen, das sollte man lieber lassen, weil da einige Gags vor kommen. Ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, spricht aber nicht wirklich für den Film. 

 

7/10 (ich stehe auf den Humor :s )

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr9Kaa1sycs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2016)

*Sleepers*

 

Krimi/Drama um vier Jugendliche, die nachdem sie in eine Besserungsanstalt geschickt wurden dort einiges erleben. Brad Pitt, Kevin Bacon, Robert de Niro und Dustin Hoffman sind so die bekanntesten Schauspieler. Will nicht viel von der Geschichte preis geben, der Film ist schon älter und die Themen, die dort behandeln werden, sind wirklich krass. Basiert alles auf wahren Ereignissen. Hatte ehrlich gesagt eher einen Mafia-Thriller erwartet, mir hat der Film dennoch gefallen. Nicht meisterlich inszeniert oder so, aber die Story und auch die Schauspieler (besonders die vier Jungs) überzeugen aber.

 

8/10

 

*Leon - The professional*

 

Ich bin ehrlich, Leon habe ich noch nie geguckt. Bis gestern. Hole in letzter Zeit sehr viele Klassiker nach, manche hinterlassen bei mir einen bleibenden Eindruck, andere vergesse ich wieder. Leon werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen. Dieser Film ist einfach nur großartig. Reno, Portman, Oldman. Alle drei sind einfach so gut in ihren Rollen. Portman als junges Mädchen, Reno als schüchterner Killer und Oldman als wahnsinniger Gangster. Ich liebe diesen Film, besonders das Ende.

 

10/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2017)

*Inside Man*

 

Schöner Thriller mit Clive Owen und Denzel Washington. Man merkt recht schnell, dass dies kein gewöhnlicher Bankraub-Film ist. Einige nette Ideen, ich war über die gesamte Länge sehr interessiert. 7/10

 

*Avengers - Age of Ultron*

 

Als der 2. Avengers raus kam hatte ich ne eher schwierige Beziehung zu Marvel Filmen, weil mich der PG13 - Mist ein wenig langweilte, natürlich bis auf Deadpool. Alle Vorurteile mal abgelegt habe ich mir in den letzten Monaten Avengers 1, Captain America, Thor und Co. gegönnt und war überrascht, besonders von Captain America. Civil War und Return of the first Avenger gehören mit zu meinen Lieblingssuperheldenfilmen. Heute habe ich mir Age of Ultron gegönnt, kostenlos auf Netflix und war wieder überrascht. Der Bösewicht war mir sympathisch, die Story einigermaßen ok, das Zusammenspiel zwischen den Avengers auch gut. War natürlich wieder ein CGI Gewitter aber gut. Kann man gucken. 7,5/10


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2017)

Angriff der Lederhosenzombies .... für eine Rezension unseres Magazins Widescreen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2017)

Angriff der Lederhosenzombies .... für eine Rezension unseres Magazins Widescreen  

 

Dead Snow könnte in dem Fall auch was für dich sein.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2017)

Dead Snow könnte in dem Fall auch was für dich sein.  

 

Zu alt um es nicht zu kennen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2017)

10 Cloverfield Lane

 

Um den Film gab es ja damals viel Hype. Dem wurde er nicht wirklich gerecht. Ist ein solider Film mit schauspielerisch guten Leistungen. Die Story ist eher mittelmäßig - Frau wacht nach Autounfall im Bunker gefesselt auf. Daraus entwickelt sich dann ganz langsam ein Thriller, wobei der Zuschauer (ich in diesem Fall) nicht immer weiß, auf was die Geschichte hin läuft. Insgesamt ok, muss ihn aber jetzt nicht nochmal sehen.

 

6,5/10


----------



## cloudy-sky (7. April 2017)

Männertrip (oder Englisch Get Him To The Greek)

 

Eine echt amüsante Komödie  geht um einen verwegenen Rockstar à la Pete Doherty, den man kaum bändigen kann. Die Rolle des Aldous Snow hat Russell Brand übernommen und spielt wirklich extrem gut finde ich. Die Songs können sich auch echt hören lassen. Besser als der meiste Einheitsquatsch der so im Radio läuft: 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sREAkZYm5Xg


----------



## Aun (9. April 2017)

street fighter: assassins fist

wow. einfach nur wow. endlich mal das was street fighter eigentlich darstellt. geniale kämpfe und auch die animationen sind gut geworden. ein film mit dem budget, krass.
von der van damme version wil ich mal nicht reden 

fury: tales of ronan pierce

ach du scheiße.
total abgefuckte story eines cops auf abwegen, der seine familie retten will. extrem schnell, abgedreht und auch brutal. super musik untermalung von nine inch nails und chemical brothers.
quasi ein anti-marvel "held". ich fand ihn wie gesagt super. auch wenn es für einen billigen b/c movie vllt viel schlechtere kritiken geben wird. mir hat es gestern den abend versüst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2017)

*Fantastic Beasts (and where to find them)*

 

Ich liebe ja das HP Universum, bin also froh, dass wir jetzt noch mehr Filme bekommen. Fantastic Beasts war insgesamt ein guter Anfang, aber hatte natürlich nicht den EIndruck auf mich hinterlassen wie der Stein der Weisen. Wäre auch zu viel erwartet, da zwischen beiden Filmen gut 15 Jahre liegen. Als ich den originalen HP zum ersten Mal las, war ich 9 oder 10. Fantastic Beasts habe ich nun mit 25 Jahren gesehen. Der Film hat einige Anspielungen auf die alten Teile, aber versucht auch selber was neues. Das HP-Theme zu beginn war wunderbar... bekam ich sofort Gänsehaut.

Der Film hat auf mich ähnlich gewirkt wie SW Episode 7. Es wurden viele neue Charaktere vorgestellt und besonders viele Tierwesen. Man hatte viele kleine Referenzen zu den alten Filmen und es war ziemlich schnell klar, wer der "Bösewicht" ist. Viel mehr möchte ich auch nicht verraten, kann nur eins sagen. Gab einen sehr emotionalen Punkt im Film wo ich meine Tränen sehr stark unterdrücken musste.  Schauspielerisch war der Film ok. Eddie Redmayne in der Hauptrolle ist wohl zusammen mit Collin Farrell das bekannteste Geischt. Habe den Film im OT gesehen und mich hat Redmaynes zitterliche Stimme ein wenig aufgeregt. Am besten fand ich aber den Darsteller von Clerence (Ezra Miller glaub ich) und den "dicken" Kumpel von Eddie. 

 

Also Harry Potter Fan ein muss, wer damit nichts anfangen kann wird auch den Film nicht mögen. 7,5/10


----------



## Aun (28. April 2017)

ich kann diese schmalzige hackfresse absolut nicht ab. die nebendarsteller haben mMn sehr viel gerissen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2017)

ich kann diese schmalzige hackfresse absolut nicht ab. die nebendarsteller haben mMn sehr viel gerissen

 

 

War schlimm, ja. Der Film fokussiert sich zum Glück nicht ausschließlich auf ihn, daher ging es. Und ja, die Nebendarsteller waren toll. In den nächsten Teilen soll er weniger in den Fokus rücken, mal sehen.


----------



## Aun (28. April 2017)

also die könnten ruhig ne 2 std führung durch den backshop machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2017)

Oh ja der Backshop... mhhhhh, ._.

 

Hab mir gestern noch so im Halbschlaf *22 Jump Street* reingezogen.

 

Im Prinzip 21 Jump Street. Ich stehe auf den Humor um mag Jonah Hill generell als Schauspieler, zusammen mit ChanTat harmonieren die ganz gut. Viel mehr kann ich nicht sagen, außer "MY NAME'S JEFF". 6/10


----------



## MaxSchut (5. Mai 2017)

Hatelful Eight 10/10

 

absolute Klasse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2017)

So die letzten 2 Wochenenden nochmal *Harry Potter* durchgeguckt nach dem ich von *Fantastic Beasts* angefixt war.

 

HP ist meine Kindheit/Jugend. Ich habe alle Bücher gelesen und bis auf die letzten Teil auch alle Filme gesehen. Muss sagen, dass mich die Filme (1/2/3) sehr geprägt haben, war also schön die Teile jetzt nochmal im OT zu sehen. Hab die Bücher auch so gar nicht mehr im Kopf, anders als die Filme... Was mir heute aufgefallen ist, dass die Filme so ab The Prisoner of Azkaban eine krasse düstere Entwicklung nehmen. Zeigt perfekt, dass auch die Darsteller Erwachsener werden. Würde auch sagen, dass mir der Teil am besten gefällt. Ist mit am Besten inszeniert und hat für mich auch die beste schauspielerische Leistung (Snape, Sirius besonders). Alle Teile danach waren eher meh, aber ich liebe sie dennoch. Der Feuerkelch hat einfach ein geiles Setting, Order of the Phoenix war auch noch gut. Halfblood-Prince war für mich klar der schwächste Film zusammen mit dem ersten Deathly Hollows.

Alan Rickman war schon damals als Snape mit mein Lieblingsschauspieler. Wie der Snape verkörpert hat war göttlich, einfach nur gut. Auch Ron, Harry und Hermine bzw die Schauspieler haben ihre Rollen klasse verkörpert, schon in den ersten Teilen. Ist irgendwie krass, mit solchen Figuren selber aufzuwachsen. Der Soundtrack, Hogwarts als Schule, die Magie, der Bösewicht... ist nahe zu perfekt. Die letzten beiden Filme schließen die "Saga" für mich gut ab, das Ende natürlich super kitschig aber Kinder/Jugendbuch halt. Fand dann auch, dass die beiden Deathly Hollows qualitativ nicht mehr gut waren, aber man wollte das Ding wohl auch endlich zu Ende bringen. Hätte mir gewünscht, dass sie es noch ein wenig dunkler gestalten.

 

Generell steht den Filmen meiner Meinung nach der "düstere" Look von The Prisoner of Azkaban und den Filmen danach. Da wünsche ich mir noch mehr von, warum eigentlich keine Serie oder sowas? Ich hoffe, Fantastic Beasts geht noch in die Richtung.

 

Harry Potter and the Philosophors Stone - *9,5/10*

Harry Potter and the chambers of secrets - *9/10*

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - *10/10*

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - 8/10

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix -* 7,5/10*

Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince - *6,5/10*

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Teil 1 - *6,5/10* Teil 2 - *8/10*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2017)

*Heat*

 

Pacino vs DeNiro. Was ein Film, der wohl beste Cops and Robbers - Thriller, der jemals gemacht wurde. Spannung pur bis zur letzten Szene, die einfach legendär ist. Al Pacino und Robert De Niro tragen den Film ganz klar, aber auch Val Kilmer zeigt als Ganove ne gute Leistung. Heat zeigt einfach, dass man solche Cop-Thriller auch ohne große Explosionen machen kann, am besten zu sehen an der Shootout-Szene, die wohl zu den besten (und eventuell auch realistischsten) Schusswechsel in Filmen gehört. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL9fnVtz_lc

 

Man fühlt richtig das Ballern der Waffen, großartig.10/10


----------



## brent723 (16. Mai 2017)

also ich kann

Die etwas anderen Cops 
empfehlen habe echt sehr gelacht. Genial der Marc Ferrell wie der spielt


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2017)

Genial der Marc Ferrell wie der spielt

 

not sure if troll or serious

mark wahlberg oder will ferrell

btt: gerade wiederr mit black lagoon staffel 1 angefangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2017)

Passengers

 

Netter Sci-Fi Streifen mit den zwei Schauspielern die gerade fast überall zu sehen sind, ich aber momentan nicht den Namen weiß. Der Film hat eine ziemliche "krasse" Wendung, ist aber im gesamten eher vorhersehbar. Da ich solche Sci-Fi Filme sehr gerne mag, konnte ich das verkraften. 

 

6/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2017)

Battle Royale

 

Extrem blutiges japanisches Drama über eine Schulklasse, die eines Tages auf dem Weg zu einem Ausflug auf eine Insel entführt wird. Der Entführer ist ihr Klassenlehrer. Er fordert von ihnen sich gegenseitig umzubringen, bis nur einer übrig ist. Dieser ist der Gewinner des "BR" und darf die Insel verlassen. Ja, hört sich sehr nach Hunger Games an. Beide Filme basieren aber auf unterschiedlichen Buchvorlagen haben aber ne Menge Gemeinsamkeiten. Battle Royale kam 2000 raus und spielt in der Gegenwart. Der Film war bis vor kurzem noch indiziert, wer also viel Blut ab kann und auf Filme wie Herr der Fliegen steht sollte sich BR mal ansehen. Man merkt sehr, dass der Film in die Jahre gekommen ist, wirklich schlimm ist das aber nicht. 

 

8/10


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2017)

shin godzilla. was für ein müll.....anfangs ganz lustige dialoge. hanebüchene story, total beschissene cgi eines der hässlichsten godzilla. von der idee, die zum ende führt mal abgesehen.
2/10

Guardians
für einen film mit einem budget von 5 mio $ geiler streifen. super cgi, story kann man ignorieren, einige lustige dialoge (noch fragen major latrina? mein name ist larina, aber ich muss mal aufs klo xD).
russischer superheldenfilm. aber trotz der miesen scores ein gtuer abendfüller!
6,5/10


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2017)

kundschafter des friedens. deutsche space cowboys ohne space. leider mangelt es dem script. die charaktere erfahren zu wenig entwicklung. ein paar lustige witze und sprüche und eine an sich gut handlung.
5/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2017)

"Death Note - A Netflix Original"

 

Bis auf den Soundtrack war der Film wirklich untragbar. Hat mit dem Manga/Anime eigentlich nichts gemeinsam. Die Adaptionen sind wirklich schlecht und einfach..cringe. 

 

Alles was den Reiz am Original ausgemacht hat wurde nicht einmal im Ansatz rübergebracht. Klar in 90 Minuten kann man auch nicht alles packen, aber in meinen Augen wurde sich stets für das falsche entschieden und wie gesagt..die Umsetzung ist richtig madig. 

 

Wer DN nicht kennt, sollte sich lieber die Bücher/Anime ausleihen/kaufen/whatever dort kommt deutlich mehr Emotion und Spannung rüber auch ist die Musik dort besser. Im ersten Satz lobe ich zwar den Soundtrack und auch zurecht, aber der originale ist halt ein Tick spezieller.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTGlrcReWrk

 

Hätte eig. gedacht das sie die originalen Files verwenden, hätte wenigstens etwas Charme in diesen inhaltsleeren Film gebracht.

 

1/10 und der eine Punkt geht an die erste Killszene die ist echt ganz witzig gemacht. Hat was von Final Destination.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2017)

Ebenfalls Death Note

 

Habe den Anime/Mange nie gelesen/gesehen. Dafür konnte man fast alles vorhersehen in der Geschichte und das ist nie ein gutes Zeichen. Das mit Abstand beste am Film war Willem Dafoe als Monsterdings. Er hat einfach die perfekte Stimme und das Monster an sich schaut auch genial aus. Da hat man sofort gemerkt wofür das Budget drauf ging. Jedenfalls nicht für nen sympathischen Hauptdarsteller.

 

2/10


----------



## Aun (28. August 2017)

schau dir die japanische version an. ist um längen besser. attack on titan als real ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. August 2017)

Die japanische ist genauso Fremdscham, Manga/Anime Realumsetzungen sind einfach...schwierig. Den Adaptionsverusch fand ich gar nicht mal so schlimm an sich, aber die Umsetzung ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2017)

die japan version aber um längen besser. das einziege was bei der netflix version zieht ist ryuk. alles andere einfach nur grottig. und das interwebz wird dir da 100% recht geben. die leute kotzen im strahl


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2017)

Seh ich doch ganz genau so


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. September 2017)

Ghost in the Shell...


Uff... ich war damals durch den Trailer mega gehyped. Die Aufmachung der futuristischen Stadt finde ich total gelungen. Den Rest hingegen... nicht. Die Kampfszenen waren whack, die Story war jetzt auch nicht berauschend.

Alles in allem bin ich total enttäuscht, wenigstens war die Musik (Clint Mansell) gewohnt hervorragend. 

3/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2017)

Life

 

So ein emotionsloser Müll. Ich liebe ja Space/Sci Fi Stuff und habe bei schlechten Scripts eine hohe Toleranz. Aber dieser Film war Mist. 

 

2/10 - auch nur weil er schon ziemlich brutal ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2017)

Ja, "Life" hab ich auch ziemlich schnell wieder ausgemacht. Einfach zu viele  Momente schon am Anfang. Vor allem, als die da mit der Raumstation den Satelliten, der vom Mars geschossen kam, eingefangen haben ...


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2017)

Despicable Me 3

 

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass man besser professionelle Schauspieler/Synchronsprecher engagieren sollte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2017)

Spiderman Homecoming

 

Hoffentlich behält Marvel diese Richtung bei und probiert endlich mal neues (was man ja an Thor Ragnerok erkennt). Homecoming war ein toller Teenie-Superheldenfilm. Ich mochte den Schauspieler und die Komik war auch gut, in manchen Situationen vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel aber gut. Am besten gefiel mir aber ganz klar der Anzug. Der Bösewicht war ok, hatte allerdings null tiefe. Würde mich über einen weiteren Teil freuen, der wird ja sowieso kommen.

 

7/10

 

Wonder Woman

 

Hatte ja damals viel Lob bekommen, kann dem nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Ist ein solider Film mit einigen schönen Kampfszenen und witzigen Momenten + natürlich Gal Gardot, die ne tolle Performance zeigt. Leider wirken viele Szenen einfach zu sehr erzwungen und typisch 0815 für Superheldenfilme. Chris Pine fand ich auch noch gut, ansonsten hat mich der Film aber nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Mag aber auch an mir liegen.

 

7/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_h1i73l4dc


----------



## Aun (12. November 2017)

das problem ist ein gewisser herr snyder. ich habe es zb geschafft erst WW zu schauen und letztes we ers BvS. und ich dachte mir nur so: wtf junge. iwo während oder nach sucker punch irgendwelche drogen genommen?
daher hab ich WW als angenehm erfrischend empfunden. auch wenn diverse dinge mit frau doktor und ares total hanebüchen waren und, schon ab der kneipenszene, ersichtlichtlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2017)

DC muss noch die Richtung finden. Snyder hat ja in fast jedem Film seine Finger im Spiel und das merkt man nur zu oft. Alle DC-Filme (mal von Nolans Trilogie und SS abgesehen) sind fast 1 zu 1 gleich inszeniert. Haben alle diesen dunklen Look, der bestimmt beim ersten Mal ganz geil ist (Man of Steel). Aber dann beim 2. oder 3. Mal zieht das nicht mehr. Hab Wonder Woman jetzt doch ne 7/10 gegeben so wie Spiderman, weil bei WW das Ende doch ziemlich gut war. Natürlich viel Pathos dabei aber das muss wohl so sein.

 

So Filme wie Logan oder Serien wie Legion (die komischerweise beide im X-Man Universum spielen, welches ja nicht gerade für Qualität steht) werden wohl weiterhin Ausnahmen bleiben. Hatte ja bei Spiderman geschrieben, da geht man wohl  schon in eine andere Richtung mit FIlmen, die einen bestimmten Style haben und nicht alle 0815 sind. Habe den neuen Thor noch nicht gesehen, aber schlechter als der zweite Teil wird er wohl nicht sein. Logan war ein Anti-Superhelden und Spiderman Homecoming ein Teenie-Coming of Age Film. Mit Deadpool hat man dann noch die sehr brutale Komödie. Dahin muss DC auch kommen, wenn man sich die Trailer zu Justice League anguckt wird das schon wieder BvS 2.0 (den ich ja eigentlich für ok halte).

 

tl;dr Marvel/DC suckzz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2017)

Da ich momentan krank bin so einige Filme nachgeholt.

 

*Grand Budapest Hotel*

 

Der Film ist visuell und schauspielerisch ein Meisterwerk. Ich brauchte ein paar Minuten um reinzukommen, der Film ist aber einfach sau charmant und liebevoll gemacht. Außerdem ne Menge an bekannten Schauspielern in

Nebenrollen, sehr zu empfehlen! 7/10

 

*Der Mondmann *und *Jim & Andy - The Great Beyond*

 

Erstmal zu *der Mondmann* - ein mehr oder weniger Biopic über Andy Kaufman gespielt von Jim Carrey. Andy Kaufman war ein Comedian der etwas anderen Art. Es ist schwer zu beschrieben wieso er das war ohne

zu spoilern, jedenfalls geht es im Film um seine Reise vom kleinen Improvisateur bis hin zur großen Bühne. Andy hat sich selbst nie ernst genommen und die ganze Medienwelt stets in die Irre geführt. Jim Carreys Leistung in dem Film ist überragend, was man erst durch die Doku "Jim&Andy" richtig erkennt. Man sieht außerdem Courtney Cox und Denny de Vito. 7/10

 

Nun zum zweiten Film.

 

"*Jim & Andy - The Great Beyond" *ist eine Doku über eben den Dreh von "Der Mondmann" und primär Jim Carrey. Carrey hat sich während des Drehs komplett in die Rolle von Kaufman hineinversetzt, Tag und Nacht. Das ging soweit, dass er sogar den Regisseur damit genervt hat und auch das gesamte Produktionteam. Die Aufnahmen werden von Jim Carrey kommentiert, die Doku an sich ist von Netflix produziert. Man sollte Der Mondmann schon vorher gesehen haben, da man sonst ein wenig auf dem Schlauch steht. Am Ende der Doku wird dem Zuschauer nicht wirklich klar, ob Jim Carrey ein egozentrisches Arschloch ist oder ein Genie. Eines kann man aber definitiv sagen - Jim Carrey war für den gesamten Dreh in seiner Rolle Andy Kaufman. Tag und Nacht, egal ob zu Presseterminen oder zu Hause. Er definiert für mich den Begriff "Schauspieler" komplett neu. ?/10


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2017)

"*Jim & Andy - The Great Beyond*

 

Habe den Film damals im Kino gesehen. Die Doku muss ich mir da unbedingt noch reinziehen.

/edit: Habe ihn gesehen, war super.

 

 

Ich habe tatsächlich auch mal ne Blue Ray geschaut. Hauptsächlich um 3D abzuchecken.

 

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazars Rache *Unterhaltsames Popcorn Kino, schöner 3D Effekt. Kann man schauen, wenn man die Reihe mag und es schafft sein Hirn ein wenig schlafen zu legen. Für mich sind die Filme immer eine Art Monkey Island Umsetzung gewesen - auch wenn das nicht stimmt und nur beide auf die Disney Attraktion zurück gehen.

 

*Transformers 4: Ära des Untergangs *Ich hatte nach Preis aufsteigend sortiert. Der Film hat durchaus seine Schauwerte, auch das 3D ist nett. Aber so derartig haarsträubend wie es eigentlich nur Filme wie Sharnado sind. Ganz durch bin ich noch nicht. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2017)

*Baby Driver*

 

Als Edgar Wright Fanboy eigentlich eine Schande, dass ich den nicht im Kino gesehen habe. Baby Driver ist ein kleines Meisterwerk. Jede Szene, jeder Soundtrack, jeder Dialog hat einen Sinn, es gibt keine überflüssigen Handlungen. Und dann der Soundtrack... der Film ist eigentlich ein kleines Musical. Jeder Soundtrack (der an sich auch schon ein Hit ist) ist PERFEKT auf die einzelnen Situationen abgestimmt und sogar die Charaktere bewegen sich im Rhythmus, sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Schauspielerisch auch eine Top Besetzung. Ich liebe Kevin Spacey (trotz der momentanen Anschuldigungen) und Jaime Foxx in dem Film. Auch der Hauptcharakter Baby wird super gespielt. Manche würden dem Film "Style over substance" vorwerfen. Die Handlung besitzt keine wirkliche Tiefe, das merkt man leider bei der Romance. Da ist dann irgendwann ein Mädel, die auch noch ziemlich komische bzw. unnatürliche Entscheidungen trifft. Das ist mir aber egal, denn der Style und die Produktion ist einfach top. Wer Scott Pilgrim vs. the World und Shaun of the Dead/Hot Fuzz gut fand, wird Baby Driver mögen. 9/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2017)

*Akira*

 

Nachdem mein Kumpel mir letztens vorgeschwärmt hat wie viel besser Akira ist als Ghost in the Shell musste ich ihn mir nun doch endlich mal geben. Fazit - eh. Ist schon ein bombastischer Anime, der ja genau so wie Ghost in the Shell wegweisend und für seine damalige Zeit ein Meisterwerk war. Ich liebe ja dieses Neo-Japan Setting, dazu dann noch die durchaus interessante Story. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich mochte Ghost in the Shell und die da dargestellte Welt irgendwie mehr. Trotzdem muss man den eigentlich geguckt haben. 8,5/10

 

*Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation*

 

Irgendwie mag ich MI ja. Die Filme sind leicht, actionreich und nie wirklich langweilig. Und genau das möchte man ja an einem verkaterten Sonntag haben. Ich mochte Phantom Protocol einen Tick mehr als Rogue Nation, nehmen sich beide aber nicht viel. Man kann Tom Cruise ja wegen seinem Scientology kritisieren (muss man mMn auch), er macht aber gute Filme und zeigt immer eine hervorragende Leistung. Auch hier wieder. 6,5/10


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6SZa5U8sIg

 

Zwar weder DVD noch Bluray, aber genau so wenig Kino, Netflix oder Prime  ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

 

Für einen Fanfilm echt cool. Bisschen langweilige Kameraführung in den Dialogen und die Synchro ist manchmal daneben, aber ist halt auch "nur" ein Fanfilm.


----------



## Geige (3. Februar 2018)

Eine nutzlose und dumme Geste - Netflix

 

Spielfilm über die Anfänge des "National Lampoons" und dessen Gründer. 

Zum Teil ganz lustig, zum Teil etwas deprimierend, insgesamt aber durchaus unterhaltsam.

6/10

 

 

Reine Nervensache 1 & 2

 

Mafia Boss ist mit den Nerven am Ende, weshalb er zum Psychologen geht, was aber natürlich niemand wissen darf.

Schrullige Charaktere, gute Schauspieler & einige ziemlich gute Witze.

8 /10 --> Lohnt sich!


----------



## Gilgamesh4 (9. Februar 2018)

Habe gestern Kimi no Na Wa gesehen... bin zwar kein Fan von Drama/Romance, fand den Film aber echt sehr gut. Die Optik ist das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe, die Musik ist toll und auch die Erzählweise im Film fantastisch. Sollte jeder gesehen haben, der ein Fan von Anime/Animationsfilmen ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2018)

King Arthur

 

Hatte ihn damals mehr oder weniger betrunken im Kino gesehen, heute nochmal nüchtern nachgeholt und holy fuck ist der gut. Klar darf man nicht zu viel erwarten, aber was der an visuellen Effekten und vor allem soundtechnisch raus haut... ne Wucht. Der Soundtrack ist mir so krass im Kopf geblieben, besonders ein Track. Die Story ist halt nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und tief, aber das braucht sie auch nicht. 1A Popcorn Kino.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLVtqVxZgYI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2018)

Mal wieder The Hobbit 1-3. Hatte hier schonmal nen langen Text zu den drei Verfasst, habe nur wieder gemerkt wie "uncanny" die Filme in vielen Situationen aussehen. Die Krönung ist der CGI Zwerg während der Schlacht in Teil 3. Aber naja, ich schau die Filme trotzdem gerne. Noch wird die Franchise nicht so ausgeschlachtet wie Star Wars. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ir8rVl2Z4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2018)

Hab Justice League nachgeholt. 

 

Schade, schade, schade. Genau so wie BvS und Suicide Squad hatte der Film so viel Potenzial, bleibt aber dann mehr als blass. Ein einziges CGI Gewitter der miesen Qualität. Gefallen haben mir Flash und der Wassermann UND natürlich Gal Gardot <3. DC benötigt mal so nen Reset im Sinne von Deadpool, Logan oder zum Teil auch Thor Ragnarok. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir nochmal nen Zack Snyder Film anschaue. 5/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2018)

In den letzten Tagen Star Wars 1 bis Rogue One.

Hatte die ersten drei Episoden damals als Kind gesehen, aber ansonsten nicht mehr viel mit SW zu tun gehabt. Der ganze Hype hat mich brutal genervt, hatte ne regelrechte Abneigung gegen den Franchise.

Hab mich dann aber entschlossen dem ganzen nochmal ne Chance zu geben und neu zu starten. 1-3 sind wirklich super. Außer das Anakin sowie der Rest altern, aber Natalie Portman kein Tag älter wird. 

 Rogue One hingegen ist nur komisch, bis auf die Szene am Ende in dem Durchgang mit den Rebellen und Darth Vader. Ansonsten hat mich in diesem Film jeder, ausnahmslos jeder genervt, dessen screentime länger als 3 Minuten war.
Klar ist das nur'n Spinoff und alles. Aber für mich wirkt der komplette Film wie ein einziger Fremdkörper.

Die Tage schiebe ich dann mal die "Original" Triologie hinterher. Wenn sie die im Stile der ersten 3 Episoden neu verfilmen würden wäre das der Wahnsinn. Ich weiß, für Nostalgiker die den Großteil der SW-Fans ausmacht natürlich nicht. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. April 2018)

ES (2017)

Gestern um 23 Uhr eingelegt, dachte bei der Spielzeit von 135 Minuten schlaf ich wohl eh ein, aber nope.

Grandioser Film. Hatte viele putzige Momente und einfach eine tolle Atmosphäre. Man hat stellenweise echt vergessen, dass es ein Horrorfilm ist. 
Die Charaktere waren glaubhaft, jeder mit seinem eigenen Ballast aber auch Qualitäten.

Gruselig fand ich's jetzt nicht, aber in den 135 Minuten war mir nicht Eine langweilig oder kam als Füller rüber.
War echt ne sehr gute Unterhaltung. Manche Szenen waren so überzogen, dass ich echt lachen musste. (Auch wenn "es" zugeschlagen hat) Andere waren echt beklemmend. "ARE YOU STILL DADDYS LITTLE GIRL?!". Urgh.
Ansonsten Kinder/Jugendliche können echt grausam sein. Das ging teils über meine persönliche Realitätsgrenze und wirkte dadurch unecht für mich. Für den Film war's aber denke ich wichtig. Daher kein Kritikpunkt. Umso besser aber die persönliche Entwicklung der Kinder.

Keine Ahnung, ich bin echt mäkelig bei Filmen und finde fast alles recht scheiße, aber bei Es kann man nichts beanstanden. Werde ihn die Tage nochmal gucken.


----------

